# Jordans Competitive season Log



## XJPX

helloooo, time to switch off season over to this i suppose as from now all diet/training/peptide/ass decisions willl be made with competitions in mind 

i have had a very successfull offseason and gained a lot of mass....

i am looking at competing in september in the UKBFF, maybe lesta/port talbot/bham....we will see 

newhoo here is current pic of condition at 230 pounds,

from now until mon 8th june i am dropping my peptide/slin use down slightly....approaching my peptide use in ablast cruise fashion...

ass wil come bk into play late july...closer to august the better 

will answer questions on anything, am not shy 

slight down time this week interms of training, physically need it.....will be bk in gym fri...bk to a 4way split


----------



## hilly

BOOOM and so it begins

will be following as always and returning the favour keeping ure head on straight


----------



## FATBOY

yep always a interesting read il be folowing


----------



## XJPX

this year will be extra intersting....as i will b experimenting with a few things.....DNP being one of them haha


----------



## chrisj22

Subbed.

Your mass for 21 years of age amazes me.


----------



## Rudedog

Subbed gonna be a good journal


----------



## WRT

Good luck mate, wonder if you'll outback Joe soon. He won't be happy:lol:


----------



## sizar

nice one mate.. how tall are you ? always wondered ?

will keep an eye on this ..

good luck


----------



## Ak_88

Looking forward to this one.

Anything you'll be addressing bodypart-wise in the run up to your first show?


----------



## Phez

Subscribed


----------



## gumballdom

good luck! will be following with interest :beer:


----------



## tonyc74

Good luck, looking awesome already!.

Would be useful for your average chump like me if you can post up diet and supplements at some stage.

Cheers


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> this year will be extra intersting....as i will b experimenting with a few things.....DNP being one of them haha


Haha lots of people have used on the site mate. I've used a few times but never in contest prep but plenty have who could offer their 2C I imagine. It's evil but I keep going back to it lol!


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Guys, the support I had last year In my prep was phenominal and it realli does make a huge diff wen things get tuff 

Wrt- I will be outbacking him soon dnt u worry 

Sizar- 5 ft 6/7 

Ak- calfs aswlays, adductor thickness...main thing this year is pushing the weights heavy and hard right into the show so as to retain all thickness and mass 

TonyC- yes will put up diet later but numbers wise its 350g carbs,70g fats, 400+g protien

Supplement wise: gd multivit twice daily, omegas 3 times daily, evening primrose 3 times daily, trans reservitol twice daily, bcaas between meals sipped on pre and pwo whey isolate+ maltodextrin

Alastair- overall opinions on dnp?...muscle loss?...


----------



## danimal

wat class u b doin buddy?


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Cheers Guys, the support I had last year In my prep was phenominal and it realli does make a huge diff wen things get tuff
> 
> Wrt- I will be outbacking him soon dnt u worry
> 
> Sizar- 5 ft 6/7
> 
> Ak- calfs aswlays, adductor thickness...main thing this year is pushing the weights heavy and hard right into the show so as to retain all thickness and mass
> 
> TonyC- yes will put up diet later but numbers wise its 350g carbs,70g fats, 400+g protien
> 
> Supplement wise: gd multivit twice daily, omegas 3 times daily, evening primrose 3 times daily, trans reservitol twice daily, bcaas between meals sipped on pre and pwo whey isolate+ maltodextrin
> 
> Alastair- overall opinions on dnp?...muscle loss?...


Overall opinions: only ever been up to 400mg a day; absolute torture at even that dose! That said, some people go up to 600-800mg or more, but some stuff may be under/overdosed so you never know quite how much you're actually taking. I didn't experience any muscle loss and DNP is reputed to be fairly anti-catabolic anyway so it's not usually a huge concern.

Also a lot of people's opinion is that diet doesn't matter on DNP as it will be effective regardless, but I'd recommend going with a set diet, albeit slightly higher in fructose than usual. Personally will be running again very soon at a lower dose/ longer duration protocol this time to see how I get on. Honestly though at 400mg I was so dead it was unreal. I'd watch the carbs in future personally too - people say you need the heat to generate energy, but like rams said the heat may have very little to do with actual fat loss.

I've also heard anecdotal evidence of a certain british pro from a few years back who showed up for a guest posing 3 weeks out (looking like sh1t - flabby tits, saggy a55 etc were his words) and 3 weeks later he showed up at the NOC shredded and placed top 6. Whether there's any truth in this I don't know but the guy who told me doesn't seem like he'd bullsh1t. He said the only way he could explain it would be with DNP cos the guy looked like he had about 3-4 stone to come off lol! I'm unsure DNP would even shift that much weight off you in 3 weeks anyway, but it's a nice little story with zero evidence I thought I'd share lol


----------



## XJPX

danimal said:


> wat class u b doin buddy?


Inters u90s


----------



## LittleChris

Stuff works very well, had a dabble myself before 

Used powder and went up to 600mg. Didn't notice much difference from 400mg but sides were worse.

Worst for me was the sweating at night, even with a fan on full blast, and the feeling of being dehydrated, even when you consume massive amounts of water. Need to have electrolytes supplemented as it does drain you of these. Vit C in a higher dose and also Vit E (1200ius).

On the days where I could sit with a fan on me it was just about bearable. One day I had a meeting at work, and it was profoundly unpleasant. Sweat was visibly running down the sides of my face.


----------



## 3752

hows your health Jord


----------



## TH0R

Great package mate, good wheels, back and arms, just one thing wrong!!

*GET A FECKING HAIRCUT * :lol:

Will follow with great interest, good luck with it all:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Allastair- higher fructose to combat carb cravings?....thanks for the post..the end bit is a nice little story haha 

Chris: it seems everyone has had a dable with this...and here's me keepin my offseason diet perfect and u guys wakin in the dnp  haha...cheers for the info tho- will make sure I have electrolyte tabs and extra antioxidants to hand 

Paul: how are you mate? My health is suprisingly good...all blood values are now in range- no infections...all that is still troubling me is sleep apnea...I'm booked in for a sleep study next week to see what the outcome of this is


----------



## XJPX

Tel: cheers buddy  ...and the haircut will be done v soon....either that or I'll compete with a pony tail or alice band haha?...


----------



## Jacko89

Subscribed as always mate.

I always find your journals very interesting and informative. Gotta love your no bull posts aswell.

Good luck mate


----------



## ah24

Looking good Jord 

Pretty much just echoing what everyones said really lol

p.s......do the B'ham fuk the other shows


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Allastair- higher fructose to combat carb cravings?....thanks for the post..the end bit is a nice little story haha


No mate, cos DNP depletes your liver of glycogen so eating fructose helps to keep the levels topped up, preventing lethargy  . Ephedrine seems widely used to combat carb cravings while on


----------



## wannabehuge89

Cant wait to see u smash the u90s mate, hopefully with be there in october, competing not just watchin haha


----------



## ares1

good luck buddy will keep an eye on this


----------



## willsey4

Hello J, just seen this and subscribed. Keep up the good work. Amazing condition for off season so im sure you will nail it with ease.

M


----------



## XJPX

Cheers again for support  ..as u all know it makes a big diff 

Strange past cuple days...had a cheat meal for first time in a month at weekend- woke up sun starving..literally fired my metaboilism up big time....scales dropped 2 pounds in day despite the carbs lol...so then added 150g of carbs on monday through fruit+sushi....scales drop another 2 pounds in a day and visible cud see was tighter....yday added 200g of carbs from fruit+sushi...not got on scales today but today am hungriest of all....will be taking in a lot of fruit+ sushi thru evening...carbs will be bumped from 350-650ishg today....

Will taper these back down for rest of week and be back to my 350 carbs next week...


----------



## XJPX

So had a lot of sushi tonit- awesome...love it haha, restaurant near me does the most unreal sushi 

Just had James ( wannabehuge) pop over so cud hav a look at him....and so so plzed with how he looks for 12 weeks out...everything is taking a nice shape and can realli see that he has been working hard  ...can't wait to see how he looks at 8 weeks out...

for me tmo I'm going to do 400g of carbs then bk down to 350g fri. Will be starting lantus in the morning on training days and 8iu gh pwo and 50mch igf preworkout....this will continue until mon the 8th wen lantus wil go to ED use, novo will be used at everymeal, ghrp+cjc added in, 16iu of gh ED and the addition of t3 due to thyroid suppresion from the large amounts of GH....

Durin this period I will most likely drop carbs slightly ( 25g a day...100cals)

My goals weight wise r to be 220 pounds befor I go on hol july 3rd...so have 5 weeks to drop 10 pounds....

Wen on hol I kno I will easily drop weight again as its so hard to eat in egypt plus I'll be off gh and all peptides wen out there...so will prob be around 215 wen I'm bk...at this stage will then reintroduce aas...and the use of dnp


----------



## LittleChris

Do you think by using all the peptides at this stage you are limiting yourself in future? Not saying this is my viewpoint as I think your AAS use is moderate and has scope to increase when needed.

Not a criticism in anyway and you have come along leaps and bounds in a year, but do you think that your next few years will see a markedly slower rate of development now you have utilised GH and slin and IGF and the GH peptides?


----------



## defdaz

Awesome! Don't need to wish you luck mate but good luck anyway. You have progressed so quickly, will be very interesting to compare your stage weight with last years to see just how much beef you've packed on. :thumb:

I'll be competing at the brum show so am hoping you do that one J!


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> So had a lot of sushi tonit- awesome...love it haha, restaurant near me does the most unreal sushi
> 
> Just had James ( wannabehuge) pop over so cud hav a look at him....and so so plzed with how he looks for 12 weeks out...everything is taking a nice shape and can realli see that he has been working hard  ...can't wait to see how he looks at 8 weeks out...
> 
> for me tmo I'm going to do 400g of carbs then bk down to 350g fri. Will be starting lantus in the morning on training days and 8iu gh pwo and 50mch igf preworkout....this will continue until mon the 8th wen lantus wil go to ED use, novo will be used at everymeal, ghrp+cjc added in, 16iu of gh ED and the addition of t3 due to thyroid suppresion from the large amounts of GH....
> 
> Durin this period I will most likely drop carbs slightly ( 25g a day...100cals)
> 
> My goals weight wise r to be 220 pounds befor I go on hol july 3rd...so have 5 weeks to drop 10 pounds....
> 
> Wen on hol I kno I will easily drop weight again as its so hard to eat in egypt plus I'll be off gh and all peptides wen out there...so will prob be around 215 wen I'm bk...at this stage will then reintroduce aas...*and the use of dnp *


Oooooh yeeeeeaah!


----------



## XJPX

Chris: I dnt think so mate...they cause hyperplasia...once that new muscle cell is developed it isn't goin anywhere...then having down time off peptides ( like I am now as I'm cycling them) then wacking them back in and upping trainin intensity befor cns fatigue occurs will again allow for further hyperplasia...this then coupled with the reintroduction of ass will casuse growth...so then post show I take time off gear/peptides...once they are reintroduced and cycled efficeintly hyperplasia and hypertrophy will continue to occur


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yippeee kay aye muther****er

sub'd

good to see you briefly at the bodypower.


----------



## XJPX

Daz...thanks buddy...if all goes well I shud b 7-8kgs heavier onstage then the brits last year...but weight doesn't mean much as we all kno  x


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Aaron  , yee was gd to see u, u looked like u was rushin all over place everytim I saw u haha...sweaty day for u in ther lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Cheers Aaron  , yee was gd to see u, u looked like u was rushin all over place everytim I saw u haha...sweaty day for u in ther lol


i was mate! had to interview so many people before the crowds got too crazy, try and find terry hollands (which was hard? despite his size), find eric guy the photographer...lol

1st day was crazy, luckily the hotel room had a walk in shower room :cool2:


----------



## wannabehuge89

XJPX said:


> So had a lot of sushi tonit- awesome...love it haha, restaurant near me does the most unreal sushi
> 
> *Just had James ( wannabehuge) pop over so cud hav a look at him....and so so plzed with how he looks for 12 weeks out...everything is taking a nice shape and can realli see that he has been working hard *  * ...can't wait to see how he looks at 8 weeks out...*
> 
> for me tmo I'm going to do 400g of carbs then bk down to 350g fri. Will be starting lantus in the morning on training days and 8iu gh pwo and 50mch igf preworkout....this will continue until mon the 8th wen lantus wil go to ED use, novo will be used at everymeal, ghrp+cjc added in, 16iu of gh ED and the addition of t3 due to thyroid suppresion from the large amounts of GH....
> 
> Durin this period I will most likely drop carbs slightly ( 25g a day...100cals)
> 
> My goals weight wise r to be 220 pounds befor I go on hol july 3rd...so have 5 weeks to drop 10 pounds....
> 
> Wen on hol I kno I will easily drop weight again as its so hard to eat in egypt plus I'll be off gh and all peptides wen out there...so will prob be around 215 wen I'm bk...at this stage will then reintroduce aas...and the use of dnp


Cheers buddaay, excited for next weeks addition of eph, morning cardio is going to be a whooole lot easier..o yer, and the re feed lol


----------



## XJPX

cuple leg pics to show condition at start of 15 weeks.......much better then previous startng points


----------



## Jacko89

I like your pretty pants :whistling:

Hams have definately come on mate. How big are your legs measuring now?

Good work :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Cheers jacko- yee lots and lots of sldls hav brought them on from the side...need tht adductor thickness to keep them lookin large from behind....sumo squats it is haha 

They got upto 28.5s in off season...now they are jus under 28 with water dropped off  ...be happy if can step onstage with them over 27 

Chest and bis in a bit...will update after....feel tired from pretending to revise lol


----------



## XJPX

chest session went well....

incline press: 150kg for 6...pyramid down

high incline smith: 3x8

dips: 3x10

cables x: 3x10

barbell curl: 3x8

cable hammer: 3x10

feel tired tonit and stressed....hav 9 o clock sports medicine exam tht i am notygonna lie im not fullyprepared for  , one of the essay topics hopefulli will be on sports enhancing drugs....otherwise im fooked lol!


----------



## XJPX

ok guys so trained yday and today.....

yday...hammies and calfs

sldl plate loaded: 280kgs for 5 strapless- v happy with this

claf raise: 4x12

abductor and adductor machines suppersetted: 3x12

hammy curl 3x12

toe press: 3x12

leg press with feet super high ( all stress on hammies)- 2x12

today delts n tris

narrow grip decline- 180kgs for 5...again plzed with this

hang clean and press- 4x12

rope pushdowns- 4x8-12

charles glass side laterls- 4x8

training back on wed+quads and calfs fri

goal for wed is 180kg BOR....

session will be

BOR

chins

T bar row

pulldowns

rear delts

straight arm pulldowns


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk me mate (and you can if you want lol) that sld is fuking heavy! how do you do em? i keep knees locked and drag it up shins with ass out but pull it in on way up.

and the pic on the 1st page! fuk you look heavy and lean! well done mate look much better then i thought you did lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk me mate (and you can if you want lol) that sld is fuking heavy! how do you do em? i keep knees locked and drag it up shins with ass out but pull it in on way up.
> 
> and the pic on the 1st page! fuk you look heavy and lean! well done mate look much better then i thought you did lol


ye i do my stiff leds thre same but tht was on a plate loaded machine so not sure what will equate to on a bar, defo over 250 tho....wen i next go down to joes i sed i will do 280 on a bar for him haha 

and thank u muchly for the compliment haha...u wait til i tighten up and grow sum more befor my show.... :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> ye i do my stiff leds thre same but tht was on a plate loaded machine so not sure what will equate to on a bar, defo over 250 tho....wen i next go down to joes i sed i will do 280 on a bar for him haha
> 
> and thank u muchly for the compliment haha...u wait til i tighten up and grow sum more befor my show.... :whistling:


at least you know if you get a complement from me it is well deserved! as i love to winde you up lol and im not a cock sucking ass licker like hilly and all the rest of who post up on your journals lol

love you realy hilly mate


----------



## big_jim_87

and all the others......... lol


----------



## big_jim_87

i think even when i get back in to sld i will only hit 240kg at best.... my deads are weak all ways have been need to work on them i keep squats in 99% of time thats why they are strong but sld i have prob done about 10 work outs with them in my life lol and deads are swaped for rowes from time to time


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> at least you know if you get a complement from me it is well deserved! as i love to winde you up lol and im not a cock sucking ass licker like hilly and all the rest of who post up on your journals lol
> 
> love you realy hilly mate


LMAO, love you to mate, my comments are always honest and open. if somet looks bad or is up i say so. I just put things across better than you do. It may be my superior good people skill or the fact that im a skinny fcker so have to be nicer to people


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> LMAO, love you to mate, my comments are always honest and open. if somet looks bad or is up i say so. I just put things across better than you do. It may be my superior good people skill or the fact that im a skinny fcker so have to be nicer to people


lol that was a quality come back! lol reps mate when i refresh! lol


----------



## XJPX

Lol enuff of the gay love on my thred please bumboys haha- this is a serious competition journal haha.

On another note- weighed in at 226 this morn...so down 4 pounds from starting pics....next lot of pics won't be for another 4 weeks wen am 220ish x


----------



## wannabehuge89

Looking forward to them mate, you were looking a lot leaner and well yesterday


----------



## Jay.32

Subbed!!!

cant believe the mass you have put on J.

plus good lean mass..

all the best with this mate


----------



## RACK

Good luck J, I'll keep popping into this.


----------



## ScottCP

Lets fcuking have it this year mate, want to see you holding your own up there and making a bit of a impact.


----------



## XJPX

Thanks for the kind words again guys, cheers for droppin in Jay and Rack 

Scott the plan is defo to turn sum heads as a 21 year old in there with the big boys this year  cheers for support buddy

Gainer- thanks mate- lots of food and lots of progressive heavy lifting ( and a few ass/peptides  ) saw sum nice gains thanks 

Back session tonit- went well.....

Sldl hammer strength- 280+20 machine- 6 reps

Latpull: 3X10

Seated row: 3X10

Rear delt cables: 4X10

Horizontal pull machine: 2X20

Shrugs:3X12

V tired...had 9 o clock exam this morn...went well thank goodness....2 more to go n I'm freeeeeeee into the big wide world haha


----------



## XJPX

V v sh!te day yday....exam went well but just drained my beyond belief....was ment to train quads n calfs but way too tired...hit 9 o clock n started feeling fluey...by midnight full fever n was fooked. Spent all night rolling around and sweating shivering in discomfort. Today slept most of the day, not eaten anythin so scales will b down  ...means a gd few days off trainin again lol- I jus cnt deal with any type of stress lolol. Neways going to go for a meal tonit if fever goes down....need sum calories in me haha x


----------



## ah24

Sorry to hear that dude, rest up and get back to it. Enjoy the meal - what's on the menu? Think I'm gonna go out for a big b*stard steak tonight


----------



## Tiger81

Huge in the 1st pic dude, sounds like you know what your doing too, will keep an eye on this one


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys...

So a few big updates....last exam on tue- cnt fckin wait to get out of lufbra, my appartment is an immune system biohazard n thts why I got ill the other night- spend past cuple nights at gfs and feel better for it...however from the upset stomach dropped more weight on the scales...so time now to stop trying to tighten up unassisted n get things moving

Today- just shot 800mg of prochem test 400 + 100mg of prop, will run a further 300mg of prop this week EOD to elevate test levels quickly. Dnp will start on tue and run for 7 days at 400mg a day...during this time will be running 30iu lantus a day, 8iu gh pwo, 50mcg igf preworkout+10iu humalog, ghrp at brekki.

After 7 days will add in onerip at 1ml EOD for week 1+ orals + 8iu gh/day+ 30iu lantus + 5-10 iu humulin r at meals. Cjc+ghrp 3 times perday

Week 2- onerip at 1.5ml eod...everythin else remaining constant

Week 3- second dnp blast....1 week at 600mg....one rip at 2ml eod...everythin else remaining constant

This takes me to 3rd july where I go on holiday for 2 weeks in egpyt....in the 2 weeks will drop androgens, clen, eca, orlas... Will take test/gh/ghrp/lantus with me...will use this as mini clear out of androgens and orals...at this stage following two blasts of dnp I forsee myself at being 14 pounds off stage weight....whilst in egypt wil use 1g of test/week...will eat clean but will hav an icecream here and there if I want one.

On return from egpyt onerip will be re-added at 1.5ml EOD aswill cardio...this puts me at 8 weeks out from qualifier with the ability now to push the weights hard and grow....

Reasons for doing it this way- I wanna look feckin awesome on holiday haha- I mean we work hard year round why do it jus for onstage...admit it we all adore the attention haha. I'm annoyed seeing the scales dwindle since gettin mini illness again- ****es me off quick they drop lol.

So pics will be provided at end of dnp use once water has dropped off and I have filled back out and the adrogens hav hardended me up- so let's see wat magic these drugs can work in just two weeks haha....then again a following two weeks later


----------



## Lois_Lane

You don't consider test an androgen:confused1:?

Good luck with the contest mate that truly is chemical warfare!!


----------



## LittleChris

Are you running chrystal or powder DNP? If a week on powder, will take about 3days until you notice anything in the way of sides.

Not tempted to just run one longer DNP cycle?

Will watch with interest either way, good luck with it all


----------



## hilly

ok what i would change as i said in text.

week 1 - test p keep to 200mg eod no need for higher especially with the front load. insulin no need to go higher than 5iu pre workout especially as using igf also.]

after 7 days add in 1 rip but use 1.5ml eod consistant dnt taper dosages no need. when shooting slin only do it when you have shot ghrp/grf mix so 3 x per day and no higher than 3/4iu

also i think with the ghrp/cjc 3 x per day another 4iu growth per day is ample. just my opinion tho.

Do not take dnp higher than 400mg. from my reading there is just no need. make sure taking lots of electrolytes etc etc etc vit c yayaya

whilst in egypt forget the insul and dont use anymore now till after the show. you use this far to freely as i keep telling you. just take some growth/ghrp and test while over there. maybe een just shoot 2g test400 before you go and dnt take any test out there.

when get back we can discuss then.

I dnt normally recommend but at ure level and gear use i think t3 and 25mcg per day from now till show time would be very beneficial or 200mg t4 then add t3 in before show. forget the clen IMO of course.

now i will await JW to come in and say im a skinny classic and should not be recommending dropping dosages but uping my own


----------



## XJPX

Con- shush! Stop trying to wind me up haha....and thank u for the gd luck 

Chris- I kno will take a few days for the accumlation in body to occur...dnt wanna run dnp all in one go for too long cos wanna move sum heavy fckin weights befor I go egpyt- not possible on pronlonged dnp...between first and second dnp blast I wanna throw up 210+bench, 310+ deadlift 

Hilly- I accidently left out 50mcg t3 consistent without, slin has to be present durin dnp do to self induced diabetes...will run it upto egypt then not take it with me....sounds gd with the rest...I'd rather stay stable over both weeks blood level wise so dnt mind takin test with me....wats reasons as to why a taper amongst the dnp use wud b bad...jus means as dnp leaves...drugs increase...cnt see tht being bad- jus means I'll be able to move even heavier weights and put on a few pounds of muscle  . Wen I cum bk I will keep one rip consistent...


----------



## hilly

its not so much a bad thing with the taper i jsut think using 1.5ml eod keeps things consistant. i cnt see any difference or extra benefit from using lower to high as the higher dosage wont benefit until after dnp has been run anyway.

just stay off the bloody insulin from holiday other wise ure insulin resistance is guna be huge. when was the last time u measured ure rising blood glucose levels like i keep telling ya. when i come down im bringing mine to make sure u do it lmao


----------



## XJPX

Haha well I dnt take slin everyday cos I forget most days, spec over past 3 weeks cos of exams n revision...I'd say I take it one in 3 days recently haha. These next four weeks I'm going to b v v accurate with everything I take as I want to b 214ish in reali reali gd condition wen stepping off the plane in egypt haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Cheers guys...
> 
> Today- just shot 800mg of prochem test 400 + 100mg of prop, will run a further 300mg of prop this week EOD to elevate test levels quickly. Dnp will start on tue and run for 7 days at 400mg a day...during this time will be running 30iu lantus a day, 8iu gh pwo, 50mcg igf preworkout+10iu humalog, ghrp at brekki.
> 
> After 7 days will add in onerip at 1ml EOD for week 1+ orals + 8iu gh/day+ 30iu lantus + 5-10 iu humulin r at meals. Cjc+ghrp 3 times perday
> 
> Week 2- onerip at 1.5ml eod...everythin else remaining constant
> 
> Week 3- second dnp blast....1 week at 600mg....one rip at 2ml eod...everythin else remaining constant
> 
> This takes me to 3rd july where I go on holiday for 2 weeks in egpyt....in the 2 weeks will drop androgens, clen, eca, orlas... Will take test/gh/ghrp/lantus with me...will use this as mini clear out of androgens and orals...at this stage following two blasts of dnp I forsee myself at being 14 pounds off stage weight....whilst in egypt wil use 1g of test/week...will eat clean but will hav an icecream here and there if I want one.
> 
> On return from egpyt onerip will be re-added at 1.5ml EOD aswill cardio...this puts me at 8 weeks out from qualifier with the ability now to push the weights hard and grow....


hey J! 

I thought you were coming off gear for a wee break before starting contest prep later in the year?


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> I'm annoyed seeing the scales dwindle since gettin mini illness again- ****es me off quick they drop lol.


Do you not think you get carried away with wanting to see the scales go up mate?


----------



## big_jim_87

buddy i did dnp once and ramped up to 600mg (just like to see what things do for future ref) and i was only at 600mg 3days i think i was so hot it was unreal! id sit still and drip! good luck with all you are doing mate!


----------



## big_jim_87

Dan said:


> Do you not think you get carried away with wanting to see the scales go up mate?


every one wants em to go up buddy!


----------



## Guest

big_jim_87 said:


> every one wants em to go up buddy!


Not for the sake of carrying extra water, JMO


----------



## XJPX

Dan said:


> Do you not think you get carried away with wanting to see the scales go up mate?


Lol no not at all....I wanna be a big bodybuilder- these guys are carrying 21/22 stone of muscle...this means lots of eating and lots of growing- scales this off season got towards 18 stone, next time needs to b 19, time after tht 20.....if not then u just aint gonna make it in this sport....being at expo and seeing gunter/freeman/jay/heath jus reinforced this- these guys r feckin massive- so iv got a lot of growing to do.....


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> Lol no not at all....I wanna be a big bodybuilder- these guys are carrying 21/22 stone of muscle...this means lots of eating and lots of growing- scales this off season got towards 18 stone, next time needs to b 19, time after tht 20.....if not then u just aint gonna make it in this sport....being at expo and seeing gunter/freeman/jay/heath jus reinforced this- these guys r feckin massive- so iv got a lot of growing to do.....


I know what you mean, im the same, wasnt having a pop. :beer:


----------



## XJPX

Dan said:


> Not for the sake of carrying extra water, JMO


HA if all u think iv put on is water....this time last year at portsmouth I competed at 75kgs....now I will step onstage at 90kgs....thts 15kgs of totally lean muscle in a year......!!! I push my weights hard and push the scales hard....only way to grow....


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> HA if all u think iv put on is water....this time last year at portsmouth I competed at 75kgs....now I will step onstage at 90kgs....thts 15kgs of totally lean muscle in a year......!!! I push my weights hard and push the scales hard....only way to grow....


No thats not what I thought, made sh1t loads of progress, but you look better now than you did a couple a months back IMO.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

did you see my question on the previous page J?

i wasnt having a dig, just couldnt see in the journal where you had said you were going back on instead of coming off?


----------



## XJPX

IB iv been off for a while...been about 7-8 weeks....I obv wanted another 6 weeks off to make 14 total beig off but hey wat can u do 

Big jim...I will re assess dnp dose...I think ur right 600 is high...let's see wat lower doses can do first 

Dan...sorry if I was bit snappy haha....I'm stil a bit poorly so am on edge still today hahah


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> IB iv been off for a while...been about 7-8 weeks....I obv wanted another 6 weeks off to make 14 total beig off but hey wat can u do
> 
> Big jim...I will re assess dnp dose...I think ur right 600 is high...let's see wat lower doses can do first
> 
> Dan...sorry if I was bit snappy haha....I'm stil a bit poorly so am on edge still today hahah


400mg made me sweat good then the 600mg for longer then a few days would be in my minde unbearable! a few days tops is all i could do. if you are working then you will look a cnut at work as clothing will wet through! i was in shower 4-5x day trying to cool down! as soon as toweled off i was wet again! lol

i wanted to see what it did for when i comp and i think i droped 1-2% in 10 days and that was ramping up to a dose


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> HA if all u think iv put on is water....this time last year at portsmouth I competed at 75kgs....now I will step onstage at 90kgs....thts 15kgs of totally lean muscle in a year......!!! I push my weights hard and push the scales hard....only way to grow....


well i hope you do hit 90 on stage. 15K! thats over 30lb! fukin amaizing mate and with all the illness and set backs! glad yours didnt get you how mine got me!


----------



## big_jim_87

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Dont use slin with DNP mate, honestly do you understand why?


would you like to enlighten me as i dont lol


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Dont use slin with DNP mate, well I wouldnt anyway for the sake of a week off it


massive from my readings slin is a must, presence of dnp does not alow for presence of atp to occur, this is what signals pancreatic beta cells to produce insulin, therefore it is a self induced mini state of diabetes therefor the exogenous use of a long acting slin is a must to counter act the lethargy

the reason why they are being shuttled into the mitchochondria immediately is due to the absence of natty slin production. now the intake of levemir or lantus wont counter this nor will it need an excess of carbs....therefore the heat isnt an issue.

original article:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/10740-dnp-insulin.html


----------



## XJPX

Well I like empirical advice/evidence and that article provides me with enough to use both insulin and t3  ...wat slin did u use?...maybe wasn't using enuff?...

200mg/ml 75prop/65tren/65mast


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> Lol no not at all....I wanna be a big bodybuilder- these guys are carrying 21/22 stone of muscle...this means lots of eating and lots of growing- scales this off season got towards 18 stone, next time needs to b 19, time after tht 20.....if not then u just aint gonna make it in this sport....being at expo and seeing gunter/freeman/jay/heath jus reinforced this- these guys r feckin massive- so iv got a lot of growing to do.....


BOOOOOM and theres thr truth right there. Just gave me a kick to have an extra meal today that post did right there.


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> gunter/freeman/jay/heath jus reinforced this- these guys r feckin massive- so iv got a lot of growing to do.....


They are also a lot taller than you though mate.

But hey if you are going to aim may as well aim high i guess


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> They are also a lot taller than you though mate.
> 
> But hey if you are going to aim may as well aim high i guess


another nice little dig from u ther pal..... :thumb:

i always aim high....already played international sport becos of it remember :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

aahhhh yes i remember you was a an international chess master? but is this realy a sport?


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> another nice little dig from u ther pal..... :thumb:
> 
> i always aim high....already played international sport becos of it remember :whistling:


Actually not a dig Jordan, rather i meant those guys may be 20 stone but you wouldn't need to get as heavy to achieve comparable size because your frame is smaller and thus will fill out with less weight. Trust me if i wanted to give you a dig i would make it much more direct


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> aahhhh yes i remember you was a an international chess master? but is this realy a sport?


i bloody wish i was an international chess master....i bet ther is seriousssssss money in tht if ur a super duper grand master haha


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> Actually not a dig Jordan, rather i meant those guys may be 20 stone but you wouldn't need to get as heavy to achieve comparable size because your frame is smaller and thus will fill out with less weight. Trust me if i wanted to give you a dig i would make it much more direct


i kno im only playing, i can wind u up too remember :tongue:


----------



## XJPX

Last exam tmo!! Wooop....had cuple coursework marks back....both in high 60s so am plzed 

Stomach is still mega iffy- had upset stomach now for 4 days  ...been making sure I stay hydrated...lucozade to a 50 cal electrolyte drink which hav been sippin on.

Cos of stomach...tonit will jus do light volume stuff on legs...

6X12 calf raise

5X15 leg ext

6X10 leg press ( 10 second rest)

5X15 ham curl

6X10 sldl ( 10 second rest)

6X12 toe press

All being well will start dnp tmo


----------



## XJPX

Stomach has seemed to ease off tonit, so took my dnp- will take again in morn to get it on the go...as previosly mentioned by end of this 3 and half week period amongst two dnp blast and reintroduction I want to b within 14-16 pounds of stage weight which is 214.... Then means can enjoy hol...and wen bk hit the weights hard and try to gain 2-3 pounds of muscle. Popping down to JWs den later part of next week...ther will b pics...he is ahead of me on his blast so who knows who will look better...I kno I did last time  hahah x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Last exam tmo!! Wooop....had cuple coursework marks back....both in high 60s so am plzed
> 
> Stomach is still mega iffy- had upset stomach now for 4 days  ...been making sure I stay hydrated...lucozade to a 50 cal electrolyte drink which hav been sippin on.
> 
> Cos of stomach...tonit will jus do light volume stuff on legs...
> 
> 6X12 calf raise
> 
> 5X15 leg ext
> 
> *6X10 leg press ( 10 second rest)*
> 
> 5X15 ham curl
> 
> *6X10 sldl ( 10 second rest)*
> 
> 6X12 toe press
> 
> All being well will start dnp tmo


how did you find this work out buddy? what do you think of the 10 sec rest? its a pscarb thing right? how would you rate this if size was the aim?


----------



## XJPX

jim is decent, but i wudnt use every week.....i like ehavy front squats and heavy sldls like i said befor


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> jim is decent, but i wudnt use every week.....i like ehavy front squats and heavy sldls like i said befor


i tryed frnt squats last week but i brused my front delt lol only 4plate a side i did extensions fnt squat back squat all on smith im glad i did the extensions 1st as the frnt squat would be heavyer and realy damage the delt.... i dnt know what i do wrong but i end up choking my self with the bar or fuking my delts lol

how do you finde the breathing on frnt squat? my core ends up so tight i cant breath!


----------



## big_jim_87

any vids or pics?


----------



## XJPX

first of all i dnt do it in a smith...unless doing ones wher i dnt lockout and keep constant tension....

erm just practice finding comfy groove- il video next week for u, my throat is sore after them and often on reali heavy sets its hard to breath, but jus suck it up- breath wen u rest hahah x


----------



## XJPX

dnp is kicking in, am getting hot! had 400mg last nit and 400mg earlier today, is coughing a reaction to it haha? suddenly started coughin :s , or is tht just my **** immune system wondering one its getting hot haha....


----------



## XJPX

heat seems to of passed hmmm  ...i want the heat haha....

neways been home a day from uni and decided now im around for a bit i think its time for a new dog.....was thinkin a british bulldog puppy....one with an awesome breed line so they grow up to b real chunky full chested...just browsing through pedigree sellers now and they are a gd 1500quid tho  ..... hmmmm hgh or a puppyyy hahah?


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> heat seems to of passed hmmm  ...i want the heat haha....
> 
> neways been home a day from uni and decided now im around for a bit i think its time for a new dog.....was thinkin a british bulldog puppy....one with an awesome breed line so they grow up to b real chunky full chested...just browsing through pedigree sellers now and they are a gd 1500quid tho  ..... hmmmm hgh or a puppyyy hahah?


Will text you someones number later, may be able to help you there


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Will text you someones number later, may be able to help you there


oo im excited haha, the more im looking at these puppies the more iv gotta have one haha.....my life suddenly feels imcomplete without one hahah


----------



## ah24

lol I can't be bothered with the bloody things but one of my mates loves em. Will drop him a text later and see what he says


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> lol I can't be bothered with the bloody things but one of my mates loves em. Will drop him a text later and see what he says


iv got an english bull terrier at moment who is amazing, il bring him to gym wen we train, he is an absolute tank haha


----------



## ah24

haha oh dear here we go, the dog'll have bigger pec's than me!


----------



## arnienoonoo

looking big for 21 bro, awesome the outside of quad, and built like a tank all round good luck but dont think you will need it lol:cool2:


----------



## hilly

mate with ure food/supp bill you couldnt afford one of those dogs. pedigree dogs need special food, vet bills all sorts of silly things. not for me thats for sure


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> mate with ure food/supp bill you couldnt afford one of those dogs. pedigree dogs need special food, vet bills all sorts of silly things. not for me thats for sure


my bull terrier is already a pedigree :whistling: trustt me if u met him ud agree he is worth the cost haha.......but ur right, i dunno if can afford two


----------



## XJPX

arnienoonoo said:


> looking big for 21 bro, awesome the outside of quad, and built like a tank all round good luck but dont think you will need it lol:cool2:


thnks pal....i need luck in the health department  , im not the healthiest of chaps over past 8 months and success this year may come down to tht factor, but for now i feel ok so heading in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> first of all i dnt do it in a smith...unless doing ones wher i dnt lockout and keep constant tension....
> 
> erm just practice finding comfy groove- il video next week for u, my throat is sore after them and often on reali heavy sets its hard to breath, but jus suck it up- breath wen u rest hahah x


yea i dont lock out on them go atg and stop short of lock out i had a better work out with them to day delts are fine and like you said breath when i rest lol got 95h a side 4 reps then droped to 40k a side for 12reps much better then last week just goes to show how form and getting usta an exersize will up the weight and improve the set! (still getting usta them)


----------



## XJPX

back tonit_ gd session was plzed

speed sldls- 180 for 6, 200 for 5...didnt go heavier as wamnted speed to b super high

pulldownsd 3x5-8

cable rows 4x8-10

face pulls 3x10

straight arm pulldowns 3x10

didnt push super hard as was feeling the dnp.....delts n tris tmo will b doing same

onerip added on sat...cnt fookin weight......next week once dnp is out its game onnnnn.....after 2 days on dnp abs r considerably tighter


----------



## wannabehuge89

big_jim_87 said:


> yea i dont lock out on them go atg and stop short of lock out i had a better work out with them to day delts are fine and like you said breath when i rest lol got 95h a side 4 reps then droped to 40k a side for 12reps much better then last week just goes to show how form and getting usta an exersize will up the weight and improve the set! (still getting usta them)


Strong b*stard lol struggled on 25 a side tonight!


----------



## wannabehuge89

XJPX said:


> back tonit_ gd session was plzed
> 
> speed sldls- 180 for 6, 200 for 5...didnt go heavier as wamnted speed to b super high
> 
> pulldownsd 3x5-8
> 
> cable rows 4x8-10
> 
> face pulls 3x10
> 
> straight arm pulldowns 3x10
> 
> didnt push super hard as was feeling the dnp.....delts n tris tmo will b doing same
> 
> onerip added on sat...cnt fookin weight......next week once dnp is out its game onnnnn.....after 2 days on dnp abs r considerably tighter


Glad the DNP is working well for you mate, hopefully it will do the same for me. Bring on the onerip haha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> back tonit_ gd session was plzed
> 
> speed *sldls-* 180 for 6, 200 for 5...didnt go heavier as wamnted speed to b super high
> 
> pulldownsd 3x5-8
> 
> cable rows 4x8-10
> 
> *face pulls 3x10*
> 
> straight arm pulldowns 3x10
> 
> didnt push super hard as was feeling the dnp.....delts n tris tmo will b doing same
> 
> onerip added on sat...cnt fookin weight......next week once dnp is out its game onnnnn.....after 2 days on dnp abs r considerably tighter


why the stiff leg on back day? are you doing hams on a sep day or is the sldl for back and hams and this is all hams are getting?

lol face pulls sound like some thing a crazy china man would do lol like when they do the ear pulls (2 guys facing each other with somthing on each of ther ears and pull back untill one cant take it! lol)


----------



## willsey4

XJPX said:


> my bull terrier is already a pedigree :whistling: trustt me if u met him ud agree he is worth the cost haha.......but ur right, i dunno if can afford two


NEed to see pics!!! Sounds awesome!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> NEed to see pics!!! Sounds awesome!


pics for u buddy 

trained delts n tris tonit...got it done in 30mins....the dnp sweatage was outrageous- on side laterals the sweat was dripping from my face onto the floor lol....

rope pushdowns 3x8

tricep press machine 4x8

smith shoulder press 4x8

side latersl 3x8

straight bar pushdowns 3x6

cable side laterlals 3x12

doneee.....now sitting on the comp with the fan on me haha....hotttttt


----------



## willsey4

Mate he's awesome!

Ive taken a liking to these lately as Mart has one called Alfie who I see every Sun. At first I thought they were scary looking but seem to be the most gentle dogs ever!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Mate he's awesome!
> 
> Ive taken a liking to these lately as Mart has one called Alfie who I see every Sun. At first I thought they were scary looking but seem to be the most gentle dogs ever!


mine is so soppy and gentle haha, he wud never hurt anyone...but ye ppl do tend to b scared of him at a first glance.....spec as he pulls hard on the lead wen he walks so has real strutt going on haha


----------



## willsey4

XJPX said:


> mine is so soppy and gentle haha, he wud never hurt anyone...but ye ppl do tend to b scared of him at a first glance.....spec as he pulls hard on the lead wen he walks so has real strutt going on haha


Mate, how the hell do you afford your life style being a student! Dogs cost a fortune and i think you have your own place etc as well!

I couldnt even afford that when I was working full time on bloody good money!

Im a student now and skint again!!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Mate, how the hell do you afford your life style being a student! Dogs cost a fortune and i think you have your own place etc as well!
> 
> I couldnt even afford that when I was working full time on bloody good money!
> 
> Im a student now and skint again!!


lol erm im just gd at making the most of the little monies i do have, having a gf is the most expensive thing haha!!...but then she is pretty cool so is worth it haha


----------



## XJPX

ok an idea for the weekend...dropping the 30iu morning lantus shot and seeing its effects on heat.....rationale...as previously mentioned its the absence of insulin causing carbohydrates to be immediately shuttled into the mitochondria for energy and it is this that then causes the huge emissions of heat.....i have had v little lethargy so far and this i put down to the slin whicvh must be causing a storage of glycogen ( ITS JOB) .... so maybe in the absence of slin i will burn more cals and tighten up even more- will gauge this over next few days based upon heat and lethargy


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> ok an idea for the weekend...dropping the 30iu morning lantus shot and seeing its effects on heat.....rationale...as previously mentioned its the absence of insulin causing carbohydrates to be immediately shuttled into the mitochondria for energy and it is this that then causes the huge emissions of heat.....i have had v little lethargy so far and this i put down to the slin whicvh must be causing a storage of glycogen ( ITS JOB) .... so maybe in the absence of slin i will burn more cals and tighten up even more- will gauge this over next few days based upon heat and lethargy


id say so buddy.

ill ask again tho why the stiff leg on back day?


----------



## hilly

Jordan havnt you only been on dnp for 2 days tho?? wouldnt it be better to do this run with slin then the next without to gave effectivenes?? not just 2 days


----------



## LittleChris

hilly said:


> Jordan havnt you only been on dnp for 2 days tho?? wouldnt it be better to do this run with slin then the next without to gave effectivenes?? not just 2 days


Would be more logical IMO.

Nice looking dog, very solid looking. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> Jordan havnt you only been on dnp for 2 days tho?? wouldnt it be better to do this run with slin then the next without to gave effectivenes?? not just 2 days


today is 4th day, im not training this weekend so im pulling the slin to see what happens  , il be able to gauge effectiveness this weekend....looking at the science slins wud only be kept in when running a low dose dnp and wanting to carry on growing muscle IMO, as it still allows for enough glycogen storage and obv increased protien synthesis.....so on say the back end of a huge bulker it wud b gd to do for 14 days.....but in a 7day cut it now doesnt make sense to me to have slin in


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> id say so buddy.
> 
> ill ask again tho why the stiff leg on back day?


sldl is a heavy pull, on bk day i open with a heavy pull...be it rows/rack pulls/dead variation....plus can never have thick enuff hammies haha


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> ok an idea for the weekend...dropping the 30iu morning lantus shot and seeing its effects on heat.....rationale...as previously mentioned its the absence of insulin causing carbohydrates to be immediately shuttled into the mitochondria for energy and it is this that then causes the huge emissions of heat.....i have had v little lethargy so far and this i put down to the slin whicvh must be causing a storage of glycogen ( ITS JOB) .... so maybe in the absence of slin i will burn more cals and tighten up even more- will gauge this over next few days based upon heat and lethargy


Personally I do not think the lantus itself will be a problem J, moreso the availability of glucose. Admittedly the provision of dietary carbs will be closely linked with the slin intake. IMHO, I would try to minimise carb intake ie just enough to prevent hypos without symptoms of elevated adrenalin either eg( feeling tense or wired ). Slin dose would have to be adjusted accordingly. Monitoring the effect at particular doses of cho and slin with dnp can be quite insightful IME.

As an aside, I am not convinced that the amount of heat is particularly indicative of the amount of fat burning going on per se anyhow.



> Jordan havnt you only been on dnp for 2 days tho?? wouldnt it be better to do this run with slin then the next without to gave effectivenes?? not just 2 days


Timescales of metabolic regulation is very small, the effect of changes in levels of insulin and the catecholamines are of the order of minutes, so altering these variables will produce a rapidly observable response ie within the weekend.

All the best,

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Personally I do not think the lantus itself will be a problem J, moreso the availability of glucose. Admittedly the provision of dietary carbs will be closely linked with the slin intake. IMHO, I would try to minimise carb intake ie just enough to prevent hypos without symptoms of elevated adrenalin either eg( feeling tense or wired ). Slin dose would have to be adjusted accordingly. Monitoring the effect at particular doses of cho and slin with dnp can be quite insightful IME.
> 
> As an aside, I am not convinced that the amount of heat is particularly indicative of the amount of fat burning going on per se anyhow.
> 
> Timescales of metabolic regulation is very small, the effect of changes in levels of insulin and the catecholamines are of the order of minutes, so altering these variables will produce a rapidly observable response ie within the weekend.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


cheers for popping in J, i have read that the heat maynot solely be held accountable for the fat loss.....but it is the 'burning' of carbs in the mitochnodria that gives off such big heat emissions....therefore if i hit a higher level of heat this weekend surely im burning more carbohydrates, which is at the end of the day the whole aim of taking dnp in the first place


----------



## 3752

sorry if i missed this Jordan but why are you using DNP??


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> sldl is a heavy pull, on bk day i open with a heavy pull...be it rows/rack pulls/dead variation....plus* can never have thick enuff hammies* haha


agree but are you not doing sld for hams? just ne but now that im doing sld on hams ill prob only do bent row as my opener just to save my lower back. squats sld and then a deadlift is a bit over kill on the lower back?


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> sorry if i missed this Jordan but why are you using DNP??


do you mean why as in what do you hope to achive or why do you feal the need?


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> cheers for popping in J, i have read that the heat maynot solely be held accountable for the fat loss.....but it is the 'burning' of carbs in the mitochnodria that gives off such big heat emissions....therefore if i hit a higher level of heat this weekend surely im burning more carbohydrates, which is at the end of the day the whole aim of taking dnp in the first place


No problems. Sorry I have not been around here much, but have had a lot on my plate.

Sure - the amount of heat is dependant on both fat and glucose burning, so an increase in heat can just be because of an increase in glucose availability. A much better indicator of the amount of fat loss specifically [iMHO] is that of breathing rate and depth. The significant increase in beta oxidation (from the fat loss) requires an increase in O2 demand which should (if the protocol is right) be noticeable via increased breathing even when at rest.

I thought your objective with dnp use was for fatloss and insulin sensitivity via reductions in IMTG deposits, rather than providing a sink for glucose. If this is not the case, I don't understand why you would be wanting uncoupling.

J


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> sorry if i missed this Jordan but why are you using DNP??


going on hol in a cuple weeks, dnt want to drop my food or introduce cardio yet.....want to look my best on hol....so am having an experiment with dnp.....so far am v happy after 4 days as my abs r now completely thru and im sure once iv dun 7-8 days they will b completely shredded- this will put me at a fanatastic start point for my dieting as il b of a condition close to 8 weeks out without even trying or stressing myself out......which as u kno last year was abig problem for me....i over analyse everythin and stress like mad- i want to avoid tht as much as poss this year.....the pics will speak for themselves in about 10days


----------



## 3752

big_jim_87 said:


> do you mean why as in what do you hope to achive or why do you feal the need?


why he feels the need this far out but he answered the question above.... :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

ok so update so far- in absence of slin.......lethargy compared to previous days is ridiculous....breathing rate has got silly aswell!!.....prescence of slin so far IMO hinders fat burning capabilies of dnp


----------



## wannabehuge89

Horrible isn't it! Even revision is tiring me out haha


----------



## XJPX

had to hav a sleep from the lethargy- woke up sweatyy haah , am shattered now stil but diet hasnt been spot on today...stil need another 3 meals befor can go to bed  . going to have fruit,natural yoghurt and bcaas for my next meal...fancy it and think the fruit will help things a little  .


----------



## LittleChris

Fruit and yoghurt do help.


----------



## hilly

hows things today mate, whats ure current diet looking like currenty.

you used quark before? great addition to meals later on in the evening and cheap as chips. mixes with pro powder and natty peanut butter great


----------



## XJPX

i was soo sweaty las nit, dnt feel hot at all currently and np lethargy at moment either...it seems to come in waves......

diet is currently 4200 cals, 400 carb, 400 protien, 120 fats

everythin clean as usual...less carbs in evening and higher fats

not uswed quark befor, will get sum


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> i was soo sweaty las nit, dnt feel hot at all currently and np lethargy at moment either...it seems to come in waves......
> 
> diet is currently 4200 cals, 400 carb, 400 protien, 120 fats
> 
> everythin clean as usual...less carbs in evening and higher fats
> 
> not uswed quark befor, will get sum


lol i was going to bed with fan on sweating so much but waking up in the a.m. real cold..... lol culd have caught numonia! lol but so hot at night i didnt give a poo! 600mg and was wet 24/7! and i get drug tests at work so i no t5 so sleepy all day and cv was poo!


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i was going to bed with fan on sweating so much but waking up in the a.m. real cold..... lol culd have caught numonia! lol but so hot at night i didnt give a poo! 600mg and was wet 24/7! and i get drug tests at work so i no t5 so sleepy all day and cv was poo!


im gonna do 600 in my next bash.....shud b fun haha

earlia today the ehat hit me bad....advice....dtn hav sexytime on DNP....post sexytime body temp was outrageous, i was so hot it was stupid haha!!!!!

also i look flat and sh!te and skinny lol!...total minfd feck....onerip is being added tonit....going straight in at 2ml eod...will run this for 3 weeks uptil holiday as planned  ....pics in 10days or so once the onerip is doing its thing, iv filled out nice and dropped off all water x


----------



## 3752

so your planning to get so fat you need to raise the dose to 600mg then Jordan?


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> so your planning to get so fat you need to raise the dose to 600mg then Jordan?


its just a fat burning tool like any other mate IMO, i dnt understand why there are such negative connotations with the drug....i simply want to see its capabilities...i kno u for one are a beleiver of testing things for urself and am sure in ur vast expereince have had dnp at ur disposal aswell.....i want to see if 600mg can allow for a further drop in bodyfat without loosing any lean muscle mass.

right now my cals are at 4200 and once this dnp is out my system im going to be v strong in the gym...being able to push the weights week in week out for the next 5-6 weeks is going to infer greater muscle gain....

what are ur opinions?


----------



## jw007

Been Reading and seems to be a few have issues with jordans use of DNP

well come on guys, let's put things into perspective...

Jordan is a TOP 3 British finalist, still young yes, but as far as I can tell has the greatest potential of anyone on this board to really go places, def in bodybuilding and also I'm sure in powerlifting if he so chooses.

Having been a national competitor at sport already, he knows what he wants and what he needs to get there.

So IMO, if anyones dnp use is justified, jordan has the most potential and acheived the most so 100% why the fck not.

Plenty use with no where near his accolades

However, that's not to say trophys IMO areca requirement for use, but if using that as a factor then J passes on all counts


----------



## weeman

feels sh1te eh mate! constantly feel greasy,even when come out of bath/have a wash,instantly feel greasy and manky again 

Have gone up to 600mg a day from today,will only be at that dose for 3 days then off,just want like yourself to see how tolerance is and what/if it achieves anything else.

Has it not killed your apetite? between the heat in general and then the way the dnp makes you so warm my appetite is wiped,i just crave sweet cool carbs (ice cream) and drink shakes,i'd say on each run my diet has prob gone over to 80% liquid by midpoint thru due to way its making me feel.

Still,super impressive tool for melting the fat off.


----------



## WRT

jw007 said:


> Been Reading and seems to be a few have issues with jordans use of DNP
> 
> well come on guys, let's put things into perspective...
> 
> Jordan is a TOP 3 British finalist, still young yes, but as far as I can tell has the greatest potential of anyone on this board to really go places, def in bodybuilding and also I'm sure in powerlifting if he so chooses.
> 
> Having been a national competitor at sport already, he knows what he wants and what he needs to get there.
> 
> So IMO, if anyones dnp use is justified, jordan has the most potential and acheived the most so 100% why the fck not.
> 
> Plenty use with no where near his accolades
> 
> However, that's not to say trophys IMO areca requirement for use, but if using that as a factor then J passes on all counts


Agreed with what Joe's already said, end of the day it's Jordan's body and choice and I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> Been Reading and seems to be a few have issues with jordans use of DNP
> 
> well come on guys, let's put things into perspective...
> 
> Jordan is a TOP 3 British finalist, still young yes, but as far as I can tell has the greatest potential of anyone on this board to really go places, def in bodybuilding and also I'm sure in powerlifting if he so chooses.
> 
> Having been a national competitor at sport already, he knows what he wants and what he needs to get there.
> 
> So IMO, if anyones dnp use is justified, jordan has the most potential and acheived the most so 100% why the fck not.
> 
> Plenty use with no where near his accolades
> 
> However, that's not to say trophys IMO areca requirement for use, but if using that as a factor then J passes on all counts





WRT said:


> Agreed with what Joe's already said, end of the day it's Jordan's body and choice and I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


Totally agree,

It's Jordon's choice and also totally agree he has the passion and physique to go far.

But I think the concerns are the fact he is running alot of gear, peps and now DNP and others are forgetting the fact he has been in hospital, coughing up blood etc and being honest Jordon, u don't look overly healthy in your pics mate.

By the way i'm not denying DNP is very effective and I have no problem with people using it in the slightest


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> its just a fat burning tool like any other mate IMO, i dnt understand why there are such negative connotations with the drug....i simply want to see its capabilities...i kno u for one are a beleiver of testing things for urself and am sure in ur vast expereince have had dnp at ur disposal aswell.....i want to see if 600mg can allow for a further drop in bodyfat without loosing any lean muscle mass.
> 
> right now my cals are at 4200 and once this dnp is out my system im going to be v strong in the gym...being able to push the weights week in week out for the next 5-6 weeks is going to infer greater muscle gain....
> 
> what are ur opinions?


yes i have used it many times and never needed to go above 400mg and then that was to much and i was fatter than you would be when you use 600mg hence my question why you need such a high dose mate......where have i given a negative twist on DNP? mate use what you want just don't understand how you are leaning down now on 200mg why you would need a high dose of 600mg don't put it in your journal if you dont want questions i did not see the note which said no one could ask questions on your dosing.....in fact i think you actually asked for feedback or is that only feedback that says you are doing the right thing??? just so i know



jw007 said:


> Been Reading and seems to be a few have issues with jordans use of DNP
> 
> well come on guys, let's put things into perspective...
> 
> Jordan is a TOP 3 British finalist, still young yes, but as far as I can tell has the greatest potential of anyone on this board to really go places, def in bodybuilding and also I'm sure in powerlifting if he so chooses.
> 
> Having been a national competitor at sport already, he knows what he wants and what he needs to get there.
> 
> So IMO, if anyones dnp use is justified, jordan has the most potential and acheived the most so 100% why the fck not.
> 
> Plenty use with no where near his accolades
> 
> However, that's not to say trophys IMO areca requirement for use, but if using that as a factor then J passes on all counts


why Joe do you get all on your soap box when people question doses? at no point did i say that Jordan could not use DNP i merly asked why the high dose(and it is a high dose) when he would be all ready lean from dieting down for his holiday.....


----------



## 3752

WRT said:


> Agreed with what Joe's already said, end of the day it's Jordan's body and choice and I'm sure he knows what he's doing.


yes it is but don't put it in a journal and ask for feedback and questions if you dont want any.....


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> Totally agree,
> 
> It's Jordon's choice and also totally agree he has the passion and physique to go far.
> 
> *But I think the concerns are the fact he is running alot of gear, peps and now DNP and others are forgetting the fact he has been in hospital, coughing up blood etc and being honest Jordon, u don't look overly healthy in your pics mate.*
> 
> By the way i'm not denying DNP is very effective and I have no problem with people using it in the slightest


bang on Baz


----------



## jw007

Pscarb said:


> yes i have used it many times and never needed to go above 400mg and then that was to much and i was fatter than you would be when you use 600mg hence my question why you need such a high dose mate......where have i given a negative twist on DNP? mate use what you want just don't understand how you are leaning down now on 200mg why you would need a high dose of 600mg don't put it in your journal if you dont want questions i did not see the note which said no one could ask questions on your dosing.....in fact i think you actually asked for feedback or is that only feedback that says you are doing the right thing??? just so i know
> 
> why Joe do you get all on your soap box when people question doses? at no point did i say that Jordan could not use DNP i merly asked why the high dose(and it is a high dose) when he would be all ready lean from dieting down for his holiday.....


Lol, yes Paul, I am on my soap box, but not for reason you stated about the dosing, as in honesty not sure J could tolerate 600mg with his normal high temp anyway.. ( lol sorry mate )

It's more for the fact of gemeral tut tutting and finger wagging by people, not just on this forum, but in real life.

As we both know, its use has and will be prevelant for a long time.

Suddenly a few journals pop up with honest use for a change, as opposed it being done and kept secret, which is a benefit for many.

And suddenly everyones an expert and talking behind peoples backs villifying them in some way.

That does get frustrating, as I am genuinely interested in peoples results and experiences and would hate for it to be another thing everyone does but everyone Denys so no knowledge us shared. That's all really mate


----------



## DB

I think we all agree with that bit Joe, I'm actually very interested in peoples results with DNP, i've been enjoying Weeslut, Ramsbottom and Jordon's journal on the usage,


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Totally agree,
> 
> It's Jordon's choice and also totally agree he has the passion and physique to go far.
> 
> But I think the concerns are the fact he is running alot of gear, peps and now DNP and others are forgetting the fact he has been in hospital, coughing up blood etc and being honest Jordon, u don't look overly healthy in your pics mate.
> 
> By the way i'm not denying DNP is very effective and I have no problem with people using it in the slightest


cheers for popping in pal, in regard to ass...dropped everything for 8 weeeks- first shot of onerip was done tonit....

in terms of now how i look....im much sllimer in the face and carrying 20 pounds less then when u last saw me...there is a pic on the first page...if tht is still considered an healthy look then im v confused lol

blood results give the all clear from hosp and all is gd and health and mood right now are great....( touch wood stays tht way)


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> cheers for popping in pal, in regard to ass...dropped everything for 8 weeeks- first shot of onerip was done tonit....
> 
> in terms of now how i look....im much sllimer in the face and carrying 20 pounds less then when u last saw me...there is a pic on the first page...if tht is still considered an healthy look then im v confused lol
> 
> blood results give the all clear from hosp and all is gd and health and mood right now are great....( touch wood stays tht way)


Yeah like I said mate I'm just going from when I saw ya and the pic of u&JW where u looked pretty bloated etc, couple that with the blood tests etc u gotta see where peoples concerns are gonna come in.

You'll go far mate, no doubt......

Aslong as u stay healthy! lol


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> yes i have used it many times and never needed to go above 400mg and then that was to much and i was fatter than you would be when you use 600mg hence my question why you need such a high dose mate......where have i given a negative twist on DNP? mate use what you want just don't understand how you are leaning down now on 200mg why you would need a high dose of 600mg don't put it in your journal if you dont want questions i did not see the note which said no one could ask questions on your dosing.....in fact i think you actually asked for feedback or is that only feedback that says you are doing the right thing??? just so i know
> 
> why Joe do you get all on your soap box when people question doses? at no point did i say that Jordan could not use DNP i merly asked why the high dose(and it is a high dose) when he would be all ready lean from dieting down for his holiday.....


i regards to dosing in general- everyone is different and in my opinion the dosing of a drug like dnp is v hit or miss ( from the hours and hours and hoursssss of reading of done in it...you know how meticulous i am) therefore the 400mg i am currrently running cud easily only be an equivlency of 200mg to what u took....that said 600 may only be the equivalent to 400 in another batch....dnp will never be as precise at test/slin/gh

secondly in justifying my aim to up the dose.... its just progressional overload- the principle i apply to everythin i do with all my trainin which is what i attest my agins to- im willing to push and push hard...yes im leaning down on 400 but soon i will be at a level where calorie expenditure meets calorie intake...600mg will push me deeper into a calorie deficit and again allow for greater fat loss with minimal stress

i am all for feedback, negative feedback especially...one can only learn from negative feedback in my opinion, positive does nothing but reinforce complaincy...somethin i learnt v quickly when playing....and of course i value ur feedback massively.....i am more then willing to answer any questions....by posting on here in the first place regarding dnp use shows im willing to put myself up for scrutiny regarding the whole usage

i will carry on as i am, and document my gains as i am as others have said they provide it quite insightful compared to the topic being hushed up like a dark bodybuilding taboo


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Yeah like I said mate I'm just going from when I saw ya and the pic of u&JW where u looked pretty bloated etc, couple that with the blood tests etc u gotta see where peoples concerns are gonna come in.
> 
> You'll go far mate, no doubt......
> 
> Aslong as u stay healthy! lol


oh i totally agree, i looked an absolute messsss!!!!! even JW sed i looked a feckin mess haha- tht is gd feedback tht i needed mate and i sorted it  , in 3 weeks time i may even hav my gd looks back haha  , thanks buddy


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> its just a fat burning tool like any other mate IMO, i dnt understand why there are such negative connotations with the drug....i simply want to see its capabilities...i kno u for one are a beleiver of testing things for urself and am sure in ur vast expereince have had dnp at ur disposal aswell.....i want to see if 600mg can allow for a further drop in bodyfat without loosing any lean muscle mass.
> 
> right now my cals are at 4200 and once this dnp is out my system im going to be v strong in the gym...being able to push the weights week in week out for the next 5-6 weeks is going to infer greater muscle gain....
> 
> what are ur opinions?


buddy sexy time was last thing on my minde lol


----------



## big_jim_87

any way 600mg was shytty id never do it for more then 3days 4max as i couldnt take it at that amount


----------



## OJay

Jordan you say about progressive overload and 400 will soon get to your cals in equals cals out, would it not be better to wait until the body adapts before upping the dose?

Tell me to shut up if I'm wrong as don't know anything about gear being natty intact the whole world confuses me and I wouldn't know where to start

very good to see a good honest journal though, please take feedback the right way


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> Jordan you say about progressive overload and 400 will soon get to your cals in equals cals out, would it not be better to wait until the body adapts before upping the dose?
> 
> Tell me to shut up if I'm wrong as don't know anything about gear being natty intact the whole world confuses me and I wouldn't know where to start
> 
> very good to see a good honest journal though, please take feedback the right way


hey buddy, thnks for dropping in, and yess defo ur right...the dose isnt being upped until my next use of dnp...i have 3 days left of this mini cycle at 400mg...then 10-12days off in which i will be upping my clen and t3 slightly and reassesing my calorie intake dpending on what the scales r doing and how i look- then IF i feel the need will then run a second mini cycle of dnp at 600mg


----------



## big_jim_87

buddy quick one... you still doing the gh blast? if so how you finding it?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy quick one... you still doing the gh blast? if so how you finding it?


hey pal, not dun one this month.....just running 4-8ish iu/day....rest of the month going to run 4iu+ghrp +igf

i go on hol 3-17th july, wen i come bk will do a 150iu blast followed by 3 weeks of high tren/mast/test use to see wat tht does after 2 weeks of chilling out  .....i predict a nice few pounds of muscle and a decent change in body composition :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

was thinking of doing it a bit diff to what scott said in his post but in a few weeks i will also be trying a kinda blast but i will stay on gh the rest of the month at normal does


----------



## big_jim_87

how do you rate ghrp buddy? im using the 2 atm and going back to 6 in a week or so and am not sure tbh


----------



## Jay.32

XJPX said:


> cheers for popping in pal, in regard to ass...dropped everything for 8 weeeks- first shot of onerip was done tonit....
> 
> in terms of now how i look....im much sllimer in the face and carrying 20 pounds less then when u last saw me...there is a pic on the first page...if tht is still considered an healthy look then im v confused lol
> 
> blood results give the all clear from hosp and all is gd and health and mood right now are great....( touch wood stays tht way)


 Jord any chance of an updated pic to see where you are after dnp mate?


----------



## 3752

Well I certainly am not saying anything behind jordans back that I would nt say to his face, I certainly am not tut gutting but just making a comment that that dose should not be needed as at a certain point I. My opinion through my use there comes a time when DNP is counter productive due to the excessive sides it brings and I feel with all the health issues jordans has had thye may be made worse......I agree joe that it is good to hear the real doses that guys are using but I also feel that some may get wrapped up in thehype and use more than they need....

I do like you Jordan you know this but I Guess if I am not joining the crowd and saying how awesome and strong you are Jordan my opinion is not wanted and that's cool I will stay out of your journal.......



jw007 said:


> Lol, yes Paul, I am on my soap box, but not for reason you stated about the dosing, as in honesty not sure J could tolerate 600mg with his normal high temp anyway.. ( lol sorry mate )
> 
> It's more for the fact of gemeral tut tutting and finger wagging by people, not just on this forum, but in real life.
> 
> As we both know, its use has and will be prevelant for a long time.
> 
> Suddenly a few journals pop up with honest use for a change, as opposed it being done and kept secret, which is a benefit for many.
> 
> And suddenly everyones an expert and talking behind peoples backs villifying them in some way.
> 
> That does get frustrating, as I am genuinely interested in peoples results and experiences and would hate for it to be another thing everyone does but everyone Denys so no knowledge us shared. That's all really mate


----------



## hilly

Come on paul dont be like that jordan has already said he values ure opinion and every1 is entitled to it just as joe is and myself.

I like jordan like to experiment and have been tempted to try dnp myself however have always shy's away but jordan as well as rams and weeman etc are shedding some very good light on the compound which i feel is very useful.

However my worry is ive noticed i think both wannabebig and ANh?? forgot his username are both using it or i may be wrong and some1 else all who i feel should definatly not be using it.

maybe we should have a section for peoples journals thats private or gear discussion like the other private forums so not every1 can read what is discussed and being tested etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk

its good that this journal has balance

representation on both sides with regards to methods/dosages etc

i'm a conservative guy myself but i do need the advice from those who delve deeper into the rabbit hole to inspire me to try new things.


----------



## Dig

hilly said:


> Come on paul dont be like that jordan has already said he values ure opinion and every1 is entitled to it just as joe is and myself.
> 
> I like jordan like to experiment and have been tempted to try dnp myself however have always shy's away but jordan as well as rams and weeman etc are shedding some very good light on the compound which i feel is very useful.
> 
> *However my worry is ive noticed i think both wannabebig and ANh?? forgot his username are both using it or i may be wrong and some1 else all who i feel should definatly not be using it.*
> 
> *maybe we should have a section for peoples journals thats private or gear discussion like the other private forums so not every1 can read what is discussed and being tested etc*


I can see your point but IMO journals such as these should be left open to everyone, can be interesting for everyone to see. I arent in a position to use dnp but get a good insight into it with journals such as these so wouldnt like it to be blocked to people such as me.

At the end of the day IMO jordan and others have no responsibility for what others put in their body. If someone sees this and thinks 'oh jordan is using 400mg dnp so i thik i'll give it a go myself' then so be it, it is their body and their responsibility what they put in it, if they dont bother reading up on sides etc (on any compound not just dnp) then more fool them, nobodies fault but their own.

Not talking about the guys you mentioned using the dnp, i dont know them just a general observation.

I know some people will say well as a good level bber people such as jordan have a responsibility to other people, i say bullsh1t, you are responsible for yourself only you decide what goes in your body. Cant be @rsed to do any research? then deal with any negative consequences.

(appreciate almost all the top level guys do go out of their way to help and guide others anyway i just dont feel it's a responsibility)


----------



## hilly

ohh i agree and certainly dont feel its a responsibility. Would just be good to have a place things could be openly discussed i guess with regards to pushing the boundaries without the worry etc. just like minded people throwing ideas around. I no some other forums have them


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> Well I certainly am not saying anything behind jordans back that I would nt say to his face, I certainly am not tut gutting but just making a comment that that dose should not be needed as at a certain point I. My opinion through my use there comes a time when DNP is counter productive due to the excessive sides it brings and I feel with all the health issues jordans has had thye may be made worse......I agree joe that it is good to hear the real doses that guys are using but I also feel that some may get wrapped up in thehype and use more than they need....
> 
> I do like you Jordan you know this but I Guess if I am not joining the crowd and saying how awesome and strong you are Jordan my opinion is not wanted and that's cool I will stay out of your journal.......


Paul reply to my conversation with you not someones elses please, the issue is with me, i am not airing my opinions through joe, am putting mine accross in a way we can have conversations about it, it seems everything you just wrote overklooked my reply to u totally


----------



## XJPX

Jay.32 said:


> Jord any chance of an updated pic to see where you are after dnp mate?


yes buddy, next week once water has dropped off and i fill out....dnp makes u retain a watery look..and makes u look v flat...so whilst on it u look total rubbish haha....it takes about 5 days for the water to drop off....then i will take pics and can see its effects


----------



## 3752

i did reply but for some reason it has not come out maybe because i was on my iPhone....



XJPX said:


> i regards to dosing in general- everyone is different and in my opinion the dosing of a drug like dnp is v hit or miss ( from the hours and hours and hoursssss of reading of done in it...you know how meticulous i am) therefore the 400mg i am currrently running cud easily only be an equivlency of 200mg to what u took....that said 600 may only be the equivalent to 400 in another batch....dnp will never be as precise at test/slin/gh
> 
> secondly in justifying my aim to up the dose.... its just progressional overload- the principle i apply to everythin i do with all my trainin which is what i attest my agins to- im willing to push and push hard...yes im leaning down on 400 but soon i will be at a level where calorie expenditure meets calorie intake...600mg will push me deeper into a calorie deficit and again allow for greater fat loss with minimal stress
> 
> i am all for feedback, negative feedback especially...one can only learn from negative feedback in my opinion, positive does nothing but reinforce complaincy...somethin i learnt v quickly when playing....and of course i value ur feedback massively.....i am more then willing to answer any questions....by posting on here in the first place regarding dnp use shows im willing to put myself up for scrutiny regarding the whole usage
> 
> i will carry on as i am, and document my gains as i am as others have said they provide it quite insightful compared to the topic being hushed up like a dark bodybuilding taboo


you are correct about the inconsistency in dosing but wrong if you believe it really sway by 200mg......what if you take 600mg and it is 800mg??

no one is saying anything should be hushed up.......plus progressive overload is a good thing but in my opinion not with DNP you certainly cannot compare it to the same principal with training.....DNP does not need to be increased every time you use it for it to be as effective due to the way it works...just as you don't need a sh1t load of carbs to make it work....

the thing that has got me with this issue is i asked a question about why you was using it and why you felt you need so much and lets be honest 600mg a day is a lot.......and i get jumped on i never said at any point that you was the most evil man on the board and how dare you use DNP as it is the worse drug ever.......i asked a question.....i have used DNP alot over the years and i feel it has a place in certain protocols.....

my questions was based around you are using 400mg now to get in shape for a holiday then whilst still lean (and i feel i know your metabolism more than most  ) you are going to increase the dose to 600mg i do not see the need for the added dose and risk.....now that is my opinion and i am basing that on the many health risks you have had over the last 6months or so...

listen it is your body so your choice personnel after the many issues you had last year i am confused to why you want to batter your body by competing this year i feel a year off so a more steady growth could be achieved would in my opinion be a better choice....but hey what do i know not that i have been around a long time and got a whole load of T-Shirts.....


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Paul reply to my conversation with you not someones elses please, *the issue is with me*, i am not airing my opinions through joe, am putting mine accross in a way we can have conversations about it, it seems everything you just wrote overklooked my reply to u totally


just to point out i have no issue with you as a person if i had i would of said it load and clear.... :thumb:


----------



## OJay

it confuses me just reading about the gear people do. great to get honest opinions on peples use and great that you are so honest about it jordan


----------



## wannabehuge89

hilly said:


> Come on paul dont be like that jordan has already said he values ure opinion and every1 is entitled to it just as joe is and myself.
> 
> I like jordan like to experiment and have been tempted to try dnp myself however have always shy's away but jordan as well as rams and weeman etc are shedding some very good light on the compound which i feel is very useful.
> 
> However my worry is ive noticed i think both* wannabebig* and ANh?? forgot his username are both using it or i may be wrong and some1 else all who i feel should definatly not be using it.
> 
> maybe we should have a section for peoples journals thats private or gear discussion like the other private forums so not every1 can read what is discussed and being tested etc


Hey buddy, sorry to hijack thread. I assume the above name is me, just want to know specifically why you feel I defininately shouldn't be using? I didn't implement its inclusion myself, and being that Jordan is a very knowledgeable guy in Ped's, I think if he thought it was irrisponsible/wrong for me to be on it, I wouldn't?


----------



## XJPX

wannabehuge89 said:


> Hey buddy, sorry to hijack thread. I assume the above name is me, just want to know specifically why you feel I defininately shouldn't be using? I didn't implement its inclusion myself, and being that Jordan is a very knowledgeable guy in Ped's, I think if he thought it was irrisponsible/wrong for me to be on it, I wouldn't?


dnt worry imo u r more then ready to b using drugs like tht- as iv previusly mentioned its just a fat burning tool and it doesnt need negative connotations attached to it like this person can use and this person cant, u have a lot of muscle and a developed physique, u have a spot on diet and ur commitment is unreal and i have every faith of u placing v highly this year, as did James L when u saw him, making u one of the best in country for ur age, if the best in country cant use such drugs then who can :tongue:


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i did reply but for some reason it has not come out maybe because i was on my iPhone....
> 
> you are correct about the inconsistency in dosing but wrong if you believe it really sway by 200mg......what if you take 600mg and it is 800mg??
> 
> no one is saying anything should be hushed up.......plus progressive overload is a good thing but in my opinion not with DNP you certainly cannot compare it to the same principal with training.....DNP does not need to be increased every time you use it for it to be as effective due to the way it works...just as you don't need a sh1t load of carbs to make it work....
> 
> the thing that has got me with this issue is i asked a question about why you was using it and why you felt you need so much and lets be honest 600mg a day is a lot.......and i get jumped on i never said at any point that you was the most evil man on the board and how dare you use DNP as it is the worse drug ever.......i asked a question.....i have used DNP alot over the years and i feel it has a place in certain protocols.....
> 
> my questions was based around you are using 400mg now to get in shape for a holiday then whilst still lean (and i feel i know your metabolism more than most  ) you are going to increase the dose to 600mg i do not see the need for the added dose and risk.....now that is my opinion and i am basing that on the many health risks you have had over the last 6months or so...
> 
> listen it is your body so your choice personnel after the many issues you had last year i am confused to why you want to batter your body by competing this year i feel a year off so a more steady growth could be achieved would in my opinion be a better choice....but hey what do i know not that i have been around a long time and got a whole load of T-Shirts.....


thanks for the post mate, and this is advice that i do appreciate as its something from your experience that i can learn from that u dnt beleive a need for progression with this drug...tht immeidately changes my thought process to want to run more.

please do carry on posting in here mate, as i said i need the negative feedback to learn 

and i kno there is no personal issue- u wud of already given me a slap if ther was i know tht haha x


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> it confuses me just reading about the gear people do. great to get honest opinions on peples use and great that you are so honest about it jordan


thanks pal, in total honesty u will rarely get the full story of wat ppl r taking, but i will try to b as honest as i can :whistling:


----------



## wannabehuge89

Well i've been training consistantly hard for years despite the fact i'm 20, with a good diet and commitment and it really fcks me off when people assume i've been dicking around for the last 5 years and that i'm 'not ready' for certain things. I look after my health probably better than many other users, so I don't see why I should 'definately not be using' DNP... the side effects aren't that bad, I just like to b1itch and moan!


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> thanks for the post mate, and this is advice that i do appreciate as its something from your experience that i can learn from that u dnt beleive a need for progression with this drug...tht immeidately changes my thought process to want to run more.
> 
> please do carry on posting in here mate, as i said i need the negative feedback to learn
> 
> and i kno there is no personal issue- u wud of already given me a slap if ther was i know tht haha x


glad you think that way mate.....as i have said i have used a few drugs that many would TUT TUT at (to borrow JW's words  ) one that i would never use again (prostaglandins(sp)) and one that i feel the term more is better should not be applied (DNP) although with DNP i certainly would use it again as i mentioned it is a useful tool.....

i may of missed it again with being old....but what show you doing??


----------



## supercell

I dont understand why people want to use DNP anyway. Surely if your diet, cardio and supplementation are all where they should be there is no need to use it??

Perhaps someone could explain the benefits of using such a compound unless of course they are just lazy and want to eat more food?

BTW this is a serious question and not aimed at anyone in particular. I know very little about the drug except that in large doses it cooks you from the inside out, rather like a microwave!!

J


----------



## weeman

supercell said:


> I dont understand why people want to use DNP anyway. Surely if your diet, cardio and supplementation are all where they should be there is no need to use it??
> 
> *Perhaps someone could explain the benefits of using such a compound unless of course they are just lazy and want to eat more food?*
> 
> BTW this is a serious question and not aimed at anyone in particular. I know very little about the drug except that in large doses it cooks you from the inside out, rather like a microwave!!
> 
> J


Why do people want to use this drug,the answer is very simple and the same answer that applies to any other drug used in this game,to produce results.

To address the part in bold,there is nothing lazy about using this particular drug,it takes you to the same dark place i am sure you are aware you reach on a diet when you are trying to achieve fat loss,it certainly does not allow you to eat more food considering it renders your body useless at using carbs,in fact i cant understand why anyone would want their carbs kept at their given normal levels whilst using this as the immense heat the drug causes your body to build up in order to expell the carbs is nothing short of a nightmare.

This is bodybuilding,we all use drugs to achieve a final defining physique for the stage,we all have a path to choose and tools available to us on the road to achieving such a thing,yes it can help you achieve faster fat loss in a shorter period of time but the offset is feeling like sh1t,the utter lethargy,potentially personal life upsetting etc etc in other words the same as you would feel if your diet and cardio is in the right place only with greater results at the end of it,and argueably less danger of any lean tissue loss along the way 

Your defo right tho on the cook yourself from the inside out,the overheating is nothing short of horrendous and thats only on recomended doseages!


----------



## Jay.32

I have very little knowledge of dnp... is this in liquid or tablet form?


----------



## weeman

in generally comes in crystal or powder (tablet) form Jay,mine is tablet


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> in generally comes in crystal or powder (tablet) form Jay,mine is tablet


 Thanks big fella


----------



## supercell

I understand what you are saying Weeman but I have yet to work with a competitor that needs to use this compound to get shredded. It can be done with other less harsh supplements and more importantly the right nutritional and cardio approach.

I know that bodybuilders use, have used and will continue to use, a range of 'supplements' to achieve a certain look, thats BBing!!!, I just personally see no place in dieting for DNP, thats all.

I know of 3 people who have dieted with the use of DNP and none have been conditioned, however, I am also sure there are many that have used it who have got in true condition.

Bodybuilding and drug use is rife, we all know that but its also about calculated risks. Even as a professional bodybuilder, DNP is something I personally would never use unless of course anyone has a good enough reason for me to do so.

We all know that there is no magic bullet in this sport apart from hard graft, dedication and yes genetic pre disposition of course.

J


----------



## hilly

wannabehuge89 said:


> Hey buddy, sorry to hijack thread. I assume the above name is me, just want to know specifically why you feel I defininately shouldn't be using? I didn't implement its inclusion myself, and being that Jordan is a very knowledgeable guy in Ped's, I think if he thought it was irrisponsible/wrong for me to be on it, I wouldn't?


Not a hijack at all as i mentioned ure name.

Personally i feel that some2 dieting for there first show shouldnt be using dnp as they havnt seen what they can achieve using certain durgs/supps before adding others in.

Like i always say when me and jordan discuss our future and current cycles which is daily lmao if you use eveything so early on in your bodybuilding career what will you use later or to progress to.

i hope ure comment about being fcked off due to people thinking you have been dicking about was not aimed at me as i certainly dont. jordan tells me you have potential and i follow ure journal and reckon ure going to do well this year but as above that is my opinion. DNP no matter what people say and do not say is a danergous drug. Yes it is a tool however when learning anything in life you start with the basic building block tools then progress to the more tech.complicated ones with experiences as this enables you to utilise them better.

Just my thoughts on the subject. I have orderd some dnp myself to put away to play with at some point not this year maybe next maybe not but i i like to experiment. I now no how much clen.eca and t3 i can use so i would like to learn more about this and gauge its effectiveness. as your now using or will be using every fat burning supp there is how do you no what you need or what suits you better and what doesnt.

I used t3 last year and this year and have found the 100mcg was a waste last year as this year i didnt need to go past 50.

its all about learning but if ure learning about 5 diff things at once you cant possibly decide which is which.


----------



## 3752

unfortunatly DNP will come to be as common as T3 is now as many feel it is definatly needed to reach condition.......

wannabehuge i have to agree with Hilly that if this is your first show you should not be using DNP as you are not aware how your body will react to diet and cardio so you may be using a drug that is not needed.....again just my opinion your body your choice


----------



## dave-

spot on ^^


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> I understand what you are saying Weeman but I have yet to work with a competitor that needs to use this compound to get shredded. It can be done with other less harsh supplements and more importantly the right nutritional and cardio approach.
> 
> I know that bodybuilders use, have used and will continue to use, a range of 'supplements' to achieve a certain look, thats BBing!!!, I just personally see no place in dieting for DNP, thats all.
> 
> I know of 3 people who have dieted with the use of DNP and none have been conditioned, however, I am also sure there are many that have used it who have got in true condition.
> 
> Bodybuilding and drug use is rife, we all know that but its also about calculated risks. Even as a professional bodybuilder, DNP is something I personally would never use unless of course anyone has a good enough reason for me to do so.
> 
> *
> We all know that there is no magic bullet in this sport apart from hard graft, dedication and yes genetic pre disposition of course.*
> 
> J


one hundred percent totally agree with this......those that followed my thread last year and Paul will agree tth i worked my ass off, and will do this year......to b shredded u hav to put the work in...i dnt want anyone to miscontrue my dnp use for lazyness, it is simply at this stage experimentation and a little pre holiday tightening.....dnp is not an excuse not to do cardio nor stick to regimemnted diet as these are the only two ways to truly come into a show in great condition


----------



## XJPX

Paul am aiming for any of the sept shows reali, leiscter/port talbot/bham...I will see when I'm ready and if happy with how I look and can attain the level of condition I did last year


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> one hundred percent totally agree with this......those that followed my thread last year and Paul will agree tth i worked my ass off, and will do this year......to b shredded u hav to put the work in...i dnt want anyone to miscontrue my dnp use for lazyness, it is simply at this stage experimentation and a little pre holiday tightening.....dnp is not an excuse not to do cardio nor stick to regimemnted diet as these are the only two ways to truly come into a show in great condition


So are you doing cardio and a strict diet in readiness for your holiday Jord? :confused1:

If not then it is lazyness on your part, if you are then good luck and be careful (and that wasn't meant in a condescending way) :whistling: 

Look what people use and experiment with has absolutely nothing to do with me, I am merely giving my point of view and if it comes across as inflammatory then I apologise now.

I see guys in my gym using GH who haven't got a fcukin clue. Spending 100's of pounds on a substance that at best will give them some very subtle results if they are fortunate.

If beginners want to improve and gain muscle the formula is simple.........Train. Eat. Rest and if they want to lose fat, Train. Eat. Cardio, Rest. It really is that basic. I see people on here who have been training a few months wanting this peptide or that peptide or this fat burner or this new drug. Nothing has really changed in our sport from its inception. Yes drugs play a part but come on guys, just keep things simple.

Boards like this are an excellent source of information but they are also a breeding ground for abuse of substances they shouldn't even be considering and that's just the people that aren't competing!!! :confused1:

There we go I've said my bit and I apologise to Jordan for hijacking his thread. :whistling:

I wish you well mate. I think you have a great physique for a guy young in years, just make sure you look after it and put your health first, I've seen too many people fall by the wayside in this sport long before their time.

However, after the drunken weekend I have just had forget everything I have preeched above cos I'm just as bad!!!! :lol: :beer: :thumb:

J


----------



## wannabehuge89

Pscarb said:


> unfortunatly DNP will come to be as common as T3 is now as many feel it is definatly needed to reach condition.......
> 
> wannabehuge i have to agree with Hilly that if this is your first show you should not be using DNP as you are not aware how your body will react to diet and cardio so you may be using a drug that is not needed.....again just my opinion your body your choice


Cheers hilly and Paul, I respect both your opinions  Hilly, wasn't aimed at you, just a bit touchy at the moment, dieting and exams are a bad combo:cursing:


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> wannabehuge i have to agree with Hilly that if this is your first show you should not be using DNP as you are not aware how your body will react to diet and cardio so you may be using a drug that is not needed.....again just my opinion your body your choice


agree too

first show and there is so much to learn


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> So are you doing cardio and a strict diet in readiness for your holiday Jord? :confused1:
> 
> If not then it is lazyness on your part, if you are then good luck and be careful (and that wasn't meant in a condescending way) :whistling:
> 
> Look what people use and experiment with has absolutely nothing to do with me, I am merely giving my point of view and if it comes across as inflammatory then I apologise now.
> 
> I see guys in my gym using GH who haven't got a fcukin clue. Spending 100's of pounds on a substance that at best will give them some very subtle results if they are fortunate.
> 
> If beginners want to improve and gain muscle the formula is simple.........Train. Eat. Rest and if they want to lose fat, Train. Eat. Cardio, Rest. It really is that basic. I see people on here who have been training a few months wanting this peptide or that peptide or this fat burner or this new drug. Nothing has really changed in our sport from its inception. Yes drugs play a part but come on guys, just keep things simple.
> 
> Boards like this are an excellent source of information but they are also a breeding ground for abuse of substances they shouldn't even be considering and that's just the people that aren't competing!!! :confused1:
> 
> There we go I've said my bit and I apologise to Jordan for hijacking his thread. :whistling:
> 
> I wish you well mate. I think you have a great physique for a guy young in years, just make sure you look after it and put your health first, I've seen too many people fall by the wayside in this sport long before their time.
> 
> However, after the drunken weekend I have just had forget everything I have preeched above cos I'm just as bad!!!! :lol: :beer: :thumb:
> 
> J


Thanks for taking time to write that mate I appreciate your input massively, when put into that context I suppose maybe possibly potentially it is a slight lazy approach to want to tighten up for a hol in the manner I'm doing....however it its a holiday- and there are omittigating circumstances in that iv just finished my finialist exams at uni, totally mentally exhausted from that and can't fully comit myself just yet to full on comp prep mode- I hav been exceptionally tight with my diet and decreased my cals from 6000 to 4200 slowly over the past 6 weeks and am much tighter for it, my aim is to look half decent on hol then the day I'm bk full prep starts and the hours of cardio will be done just like last year  ....these next 4 weeks are just a bit of downtime and a bit of dnp experimenting to see how I look from it  ....

Thanks again for the kind words, means a lot and keeps me motivated


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> I dont understand why people want to use DNP anyway. Surely if your diet, *cardio* and supplementation are all where they should be there is no need to use it??
> 
> Perhaps someone could explain the benefits of using such a compound unless of course they are just lazy and want to eat more food?
> 
> BTW this is a serious question and not aimed at anyone in particular. I know very little about the drug except that in large doses it cooks you from the inside out, rather like a microwave!!
> 
> J


Ever though that some people cant be fcked doing cardio and that time could be better spent doing more productive things???

Also, you seem to think its the easy option??? Spend 10 days taking the stuff then come back and say how "easy" it was..

On top of that, not everybody is blessed with a super high metabolism like yourself when in prep mode, and going down to 50g carbs day is not uncommon..

What works for you mate, maybe others dont want to spend time or make life difficult, as not everybodt makes a living from BB and other stuff comes 1st


----------



## Jimmy1

when i was in my 20's i took EVERY bb'ing drug there was

from the normal ...steroids(up to 1G a day and for many years never coming off)/slin/gh/peptides/clen/eph/thyroid...

to the more rare ...GHB/orimetin(Aminoglutethimide)/metformin(glucophage)

to the obscure ...trental(pentoxifylline)DNP(it was rare 10yrs ago)

as well as the pain killers and tranquilisers ...codene/morphene/tramadol/nubane/benzo's/ketamine

not to mention rec drugs ...ecstacy/speed/coke/etc...

i would, and did use everything i could to get big, and stay lean

i have had my fair share of medical problems to suit my drug use (those that know me are aware of this)...i now even have a life long desease to cope with

i now sit here at the middle age of 35yrs, and realise that it wasnt worth it.....i now worry about everything i ever did

the body is like an engine....if we put the wrong fuel or oil in it....it will kill it....if we put a massive turbo on it, too big for the car....we kill it

maybe a bad example....but everything we do CAN have a bad effect on us...maybe not now....but long term is a deffinate possability

messing with our endocryne systems CAN have serious implications

am i saying dont use drugs? NO.....but just remember...there is only so much our bodies can tollerate.....our bodies (some more than others) can deal with alot of abuse....but there is a limmit....where that limmit is is hard to measure

learn moderation

if you do, you can enjoy a great physique and live a long trouble free life

if you dont....your body CAN/MAY blow a gasket in many different ways....short term and quick....or long term and slow

so where am i going with this?

young people (just as i was) can think they are invincible...in fact it is a medical documented fact

driving fast/taking drugs/starting fights etc...the list is endless

but when we get older we realise our mortality and think alot more about what we are doing

to ANYONE doing silly amounts of one, or all of the above drugs......think about the possabilities for your future...good and bad....then asses what your taking....balance it out with quality of life AND necessity......then hopefully you will enjoy bb'ing/powerlifting/strongman....or just a great beach body....but without killing yourself, or doing long term damage that wont even come to light for another 10 years

have fun...be safe


----------



## jw007

Dig said:


> I can see your point but IMO journals such as these should be left open to everyone, can be interesting for everyone to see. I arent in a position to use dnp but get a good insight into it with journals such as these so wouldnt like it to be blocked to people such as me.
> 
> At the end of the day IMO jordan and others have no responsibility for what others put in their body. If someone sees this and thinks 'oh jordan is using 400mg dnp so i thik i'll give it a go myself' then so be it, it is their body and their responsibility what they put in it, if they dont bother reading up on sides etc (on any compound not just dnp) then more fool them, nobodies fault but their own.
> 
> Not talking about the guys you mentioned using the dnp, i dont know them just a general observation.
> 
> I know some people will say well as a good level bber people such as jordan have a responsibility to other people, i say bullsh1t, you are responsible for yourself only you decide what goes in your body. Cant be @rsed to do any research? then deal with any negative consequences.
> 
> (appreciate almost all the top level guys do go out of their way to help and guide others anyway i just dont feel it's a responsibility)


Good post

Personally I cant stand the way your expected to withold information just in case some retard thinks its a good idea and copies you..

And in any case, if such retard existed, I fully expect them not generally to have access to said funds for siad products or to products themselves.

Either way, who are we to preach to anyone else what is right an wrong, I for one fckin hate being dictated too, I will do what I damn well please..

All this molllycoddling is a load of bollox IMO

If you feel so strongly, get yourself down the local chav pub any nite of week and start preaching about bloody "researching" the [email protected] they are drinking, sniffing or smoking if really that concerned.

If someone asks the dangers, fair enough, but ramming it down their throat when asking for totally unrelated info is pointless..

Im going out tomo nite, prob drinkin 10 pints, 10 shots and gobbling up any recs can lay hands on..

What sides should i expect and whats best way to minimize harsh shutdown??

What brands are dosed correctly:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

Just a thought but if you are looking to go places in UKBFF then listing lots of gear use on here will get noticed by the judges eventually and you could do yourself some harm competitively as well as hormonally. You may not believe that but ask yourself why people like James L, Alvin small etc dont list their usage in detail?

Im not too bothered about what you take as we've all got our boundaries for acceptable use but I remember not long ago you were coughing up blood etc etc. Doesnt that worry you? Like I said not judging just an observation.


----------



## TH0R

Jordan, what was the cause of coughing up blood??


----------



## Ser

Tinytom said:


> *Just a thought but if you are looking to go places in UKBFF then listing lots of gear use on here will get noticed by the judges eventually and you could do yourself some harm competitively as well as hormonally. You may not believe that but ask yourself why people like James L, Alvin small etc dont list their usage in detail?*
> 
> Im not too bothered about what you take as we've all got our boundaries for acceptable use but I remember not long ago you were coughing up blood etc etc. Doesnt that worry you? Like I said not judging just an observation.


If thats the case then they shouldn't be judges....they are supposed to judge you on the DAY, how you look on stage.... :thumbup1:


----------



## gunit

Jimmy that is fcuking good post mate,,,hope u r well mate,all the best

Gary


----------



## Jimmy1

hi gary....chuck us an update email mate 

thanks


----------



## jw007

Mrs Weeman said:


> If thats the case then they shouldn't be judges....*they are supposed to judge you on the DAY*, how you look on stage.... :thumbup1:


Thats a very valid point

Also I suppose its unwise to post about J's sordid Gay cruising lifestyle... :whistling:


----------



## Ser

nooo, post away:devil2:


----------



## 3752

Mrs Weeman said:


> If thats the case then they shouldn't be judges....they are supposed to judge you on the DAY, how you look on stage.... :thumbup1:


i agree but the IFBB constitution does state that the use of performance enhancing drugs is forbidden and judges are to promote the natural side of bodybuilding......i only know this because when this new rule about being banned if you compete with another federation was bantered around i checked the constitution then asked why they where cherry picking the rules to suit and not enforcing them all....


----------



## Tinytom

Well lots of things are SUPPOSED to happen Ser but I bet if I posted calling all the judges Cnuts I probably wouldnt be winning any shows anytime soon.


----------



## XJPX

Jimmy said:


> when i was in my 20's i took EVERY bb'ing drug there was
> 
> from the normal ...steroids(up to 1G a day and for many years never coming off)/slin/gh/peptides/clen/eph/thyroid...
> 
> to the more rare ...GHB/orimetin(Aminoglutethimide)/metformin(glucophage)
> 
> to the obscure ...trental(pentoxifylline)DNP(it was rare 10yrs ago)
> 
> as well as the pain killers and tranquilisers ...codene/morphene/tramadol/nubane/benzo's/ketamine
> 
> not to mention rec drugs ...ecstacy/speed/coke/etc...
> 
> i would, and did use everything i could to get big, and stay lean
> 
> i have had my fair share of medical problems to suit my drug use (those that know me are aware of this)...i now even have a life long desease to cope with
> 
> i now sit here at the middle age of 35yrs, and realise that it wasnt worth it.....i now worry about everything i ever did
> 
> the body is like an engine....if we put the wrong fuel or oil in it....it will kill it....if we put a massive turbo on it, too big for the car....we kill it
> 
> maybe a bad example....but everything we do CAN have a bad effect on us...maybe not now....but long term is a deffinate possability
> 
> messing with our endocryne systems CAN have serious implications
> 
> am i saying dont use drugs? NO.....but just remember...there is only so much our bodies can tollerate.....our bodies (some more than others) can deal with alot of abuse....but there is a limmit....where that limmit is is hard to measure
> 
> learn moderation
> 
> if you do, you can enjoy a great physique and live a long trouble free life
> 
> if you dont....your body CAN/MAY blow a gasket in many different ways....short term and quick....or long term and slow
> 
> so where am i going with this?
> 
> young people (just as i was) can think they are invincible...in fact it is a medical documented fact
> 
> driving fast/taking drugs/starting fights etc...the list is endless
> 
> but when we get older we realise our mortality and think alot more about what we are doing
> 
> to ANYONE doing silly amounts of one, or all of the above drugs......think about the possabilities for your future...good and bad....then asses what your taking....balance it out with quality of life AND necessity......then hopefully you will enjoy bb'ing/powerlifting/strongman....or just a great beach body....but without killing yourself, or doing long term damage that wont even come to light for another 10 years
> 
> have fun...be safe


greta post mate, thansk u for taking time to write that


----------



## weeman

Tinytom said:


> Well lots of things are SUPPOSED to happen Ser but I bet if I posted calling all the judges Cnuts I probably wouldnt be winning any shows anytime soon.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> Just a thought but if you are looking to go places in UKBFF then listing lots of gear use on here will get noticed by the judges eventually and you could do yourself some harm competitively as well as hormonally. You may not believe that but ask yourself why people like James L, Alvin small etc dont list their usage in detail?
> 
> Im not too bothered about what you take as we've all got our boundaries for acceptable use but I remember not long ago you were coughing up blood etc etc. Doesnt that worry you? Like I said not judging just an observation.


hello mate thanks for dropping in, ths is something that previously corssed my mind, last year i kept talk of gear to a minimum, this year i wanted to provide a truthful insight for others to potentially learn from.....however if it is detrimental to main goal in the first place then i think my log is going to have to be kept v basic indeed.........

although at the same time, if i am the best i can be on the day...i would like to think i am judged in a manner that fits


----------



## XJPX

tel3563 said:


> Jordan, what was the cause of coughing up blood??


chest and stomach infection mate, severe repeated coughing for 2-3 weeks led me to constant cuasing micro tears in my oesophagus which obviosuly bled and then i was coughing it up....


----------



## XJPX

Mrs Weeman said:


> nooo, post away:devil2:


no this is top secret, im not letting my split side to my personality loose on uk muscle...il b in a whole world of truble haha :whistling:


----------



## Testoholic

my take on all this is its a persoal choice and if jp feels he needs to used dnp then by all means use it. my only worry is that there seems to be a thing on this board of copy cat-ing....last few weeks everyone seems to be using it. used by people like jp, weeman who have the knowledge and experience of using dangerous drugs its relativley safe for them, it is a dangerous drug tho, and in wrong hands deadly...and seeing things like this worries me: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/101922-dnp-marijuana.html


----------



## Tinytom

Just think about the bigger picture as well mate, potential sponsors look at your public image.

If you produce the best physique in the country people will pretty much say 'thats that guy that rinsed the gear to get there' and you know they will because people like to throw mud.

Just a thought mate. No offence intended.


----------



## weeman

Tinytom said:


> *Just think about the bigger picture as well mate, potential sponsors look at your public image.*
> 
> If you produce the best physique in the country people will pretty much say 'thats that guy that rinsed the gear to get there' and you know they will because people like to throw mud.
> 
> Just a thought mate. No offence intended.


*cough* :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> Just think about the bigger picture as well mate, potential sponsors look at your public image.
> 
> If you produce the best physique in the country people will pretty much say 'thats that guy that rinsed the gear to get there' and you know they will because people like to throw mud.
> 
> Just a thought mate. No offence intended.


thanks mate, and defo no offence taken, u guys have been around the block a lot longer then me, these r the sorta things that i would initially overlook but should probably be more conscientious of, thanks


----------



## Tiger81

dutch_scott said:


> all i will say is i dont agree with 99% of everyone whos posted with regards to wat jord posts,
> 
> as everyone is speaking from their own standpoints body, image and level in sport
> 
> some r jealous of jords age vs developemnt as in few years i bet hell be bang up their,
> 
> many use lots and simply lie,
> 
> many also dont seem to realise the drug dealing brit champs, the champs with gbh charges, the pros who used to get their mates kicked out of the brits for standing up and intimidating crowds, judges alike. we forgetting the bad boys of this sport, they turned pro, got sponsors
> 
> been in this sport observing since 1993 wen i was 12 and neil hill, eddie creamer and my bro used to train and take me to the brits,
> 
> lots here have had health scares but keep it shhh then preach
> 
> many preach pct, clear outs, no dnp etc but do crazy things and id bet hav never had blood work done or a sperm count,
> 
> cant stand glass houses , they break,
> 
> i for one applaud jords honesty, cos i dam well know many do far worse behind closed doors as im privvy to it.
> 
> respect to guys like jw, weeman , jord.
> 
> saying copycats, is ludicrous.
> 
> so no kids thought ooo ill take twice wat coleman says and get twice as big? course. wasnt jordan no offense jord.
> 
> id lov to test sperm levels on many here and then laugh wen they are showing no fertility, cos tbh thats much more serious a f8ck up than some blood and some dnp.
> 
> i speak my mind and welcome rebuttles.
> 
> thing is lets remember one thing, competetion makes prob 1% of the revenue supplement sales generates and the avg guy has zero clue who everyone in ukbff is, he likes that dude on that cell tech with 99" arms,
> 
> take usa
> 
> roddney st cloud, stripper... sponsored
> 
> shawn ray- gay websites- hero sponsored
> 
> victor martinez- inprisoned - mega sponsored
> 
> cormier- gbh with intent on his gf
> 
> the list in uk is just as long from north east gym owners to the mecca muscleworks, cheating husbands and so on.
> 
> im sorry muscles talk this internet world is ego driven, and ego inflated, most of bodypower didnt have a scooby doo who the hell uk-m is,
> 
> jord- stay true, stay real and till folks sit on a lie detector and swear they dnt do wat i think they do, ur just the guy who tells the truth.
> 
> like tony montana says- here comes the bad guy. u all need me so u can point the fingure and say there goes the bad guy.
> 
> i stay out of most but find jord refreshing.


Awesome post, reps. SO sick of all the lies in this sport, maybe if top level guys are more honest then good people wouldnt get hurt/sick.. I know ive taken more than i should trying to get bigger and tbh it didnt work, its only reading posts from yourself, weeman, jw ,etc etc that i actually learn stuff rather than the prehistoric protocols that simply do not work..


----------



## RACK

Very good post Dutch


----------



## Ser

Tinytom said:


> Well lots of things are SUPPOSED to happen Ser but I bet if I posted calling all the judges Cnuts I probably wouldnt be winning any shows anytime soon.


Well, after reading those posts maybe they (those judges who can't do the job that they are asked to do. ie judge the BODY on the day) should think about the criteria they are SUPPPOSED to judge on and about integrity and how they want people to view them, both as a person as well as a 'representative' of the sport! We used to be 'warned' when the s&s thread started, that Bri might never place again due to certain judges 'disagreeing' with our sex life/fun fcuks' We both said it matters not, all it does is show the integrity of the federation if someone is clearly deserving of a place but doesn't get it, have seen this type of thing happen before...a few times(not with Bri, he is just pish:lol: )

Remember sitting behind a Judge and hearing him tell a lass that her hair wasn't 'big enough' nor her jewelery 'sparkly enough' to place... :whistling: IMO the fact that i was sat there in the audience hearing him rhyme off things like hair, make up and jewellery as the reasons she didn't place higher was shocking to me at the time, and shocking to those next to me who could also hear the convo. I will never compete, i will never see that man as a decent guy, will always think of him as a politics driven snake lower than low scum..i still make a point of sitting as close as possible to him at shows....as he hates the airhorn and seeing him look in disgust gives me satisfaction.I make his day MISERABLE

Personally, i think the feds should be restructured and that judges should be held accountable for their judging scores(actually held accountable, not just that its never spoken of again)....i have seen and heard more than one or two who wouldn't be sat at that front table if they did have ANY integrity. Shame really, as i know many who do have integrity, many who judge fairly, according to the criteria and sadly they get tarred with the same brush

Cue Bri coming last in every show from now on(well, if i don't compete they go for the next best thing...seen that happen too) In short, i'm not saying they are all cvnts...but there are certainly more than one or two who are cvnts If they are reading this and recognise the above story(or if you recognise me from asking you something related to story above-or others that i'm gobby enough to bring to their attention at the time- was happening) as being them..GOOD! They can feel free to question me about it at any time, but they won't, because then everyone will know i'm which judges i'm talking about...see? sneaky keeky snakes.

So go on Jordan...unleash the gaylove to uk-m...or at least to me:devil2: I promise not to let any judges know of it


----------



## supercell

jw007 said:


> Ever though that some people cant be fcked doing cardio and that time could be better spent doing more productive things???
> 
> *Yeah of course its called laziness mate, or going down the path of least resistance. There are too many lazy fat BBers getting on stage and thats the truth of the matter. Take the recent NABBA Finals, most classes were poor, maybe one or 2 in condition. Then look at the over 40's and 50's classes, stacked with conditioned guys with 'old school' dieting methods, which no matter what anybody thinks works! My guess is that DNP didn't play a part in many if any of their diet phases.*
> 
> Also, you seem to think its the easy option??? Spend 10 days taking the stuff then come back and say how "easy" it was..
> 
> *To be fair mate, if people did a proper bodybuilding diet 10 days on DNP would be a piece of ****. Thats the truth.*
> 
> On top of that, not everybody is blessed with a super high metabolism like yourself when in prep mode, and going down to 50g carbs day is not uncommon..
> 
> *My metabolism hasn't always been fast, I have had to work hard to create my metabolism. You can do a lot with food and timing your eating. I have helped guys with sluggish metabolisms gain super quick ones, just ask Clarky on here. He went from an Endomorph's metabolim to an ect/meso's one in around 16 weeks of structured eating in the off season last year and as a result was dieting on nearly 400g of carbs daily and still losing weight!!!*
> 
> What works for you mate, maybe others dont want to spend time or make life difficult, as not everybodt makes a living from BB and other stuff comes 1st
> 
> *Even more reason then not to use it if its just for recreational purposes. We just have to agree to disagree mate.*


J


----------



## Ser

James, you know i like you, but your first two paragraphs are completely wrong!

Bri has tried the 'old school' way and tbh its no harder than suffering DNP for short spells, just that the misery lasts LONGER doing it the old school way, we have kids, the less TIME he is suffering the better for them...

How can you say that its easier if you have never tried it and have NO experience of it???? Paul, wasn't it only yesterday or the day before that you were ripping into someone for advising on something they knew nothing about?(a natural guy talking in the steroid section) Or is it ok when its James because he has made it to pro status, even though he has NO knowledge of the substance?

Just don't see the same people who attack a natty newb who discusses gear attacking someone of James' status event though its exactly the same situ, just with a different drug....

Just saying like


----------



## MissBC

Mrs Weeman said:


> James, you know i like you, but your first two paragraphs are completely wrong!
> 
> Bri has tried the 'old school' way and tbh its no harder than suffering DNP for short spells, just that the misery lasts LONGER doing it the old school way, we have kids, the less TIME he is suffering the better for them...
> 
> How can you say that its easier if you have never tried it and have NO experience of it???? Paul, wasn't it only yesterday or the day before that you were ripping into someone for advising on something they knew nothing about?(a natural guy talking in the steroid section) Or is it ok when its James because he has made it to pro status, even though he has NO knowledge of the substance?
> 
> Just don't see the same people who attack a natty newb who discusses gear attacking someone of James' status event though its exactly the same situ, just with a different drug....
> 
> Just saying like


VERY VERY well said ser :thumb:


----------



## DB

Mrs Weeman said:


> James, you know i like you, but your first two paragraphs are completely wrong!
> 
> Bri has tried the 'old school' way and tbh its no harder than suffering DNP for short spells, just that the misery lasts LONGER doing it the old school way, *we have kids, the less TIME he is suffering the better for them...*
> 
> How can you say that its easier if you have never tried it and have NO experience of it???? Paul, wasn't it only yesterday or the day before that you were ripping into someone for advising on something they knew nothing about?(a natural guy talking in the steroid section) Or is it ok when its James because he has made it to pro status, even though he has NO knowledge of the substance?
> 
> Just don't see the same people who attack a natty newb who discusses gear attacking someone of James' status event though its exactly the same situ, just with a different drug....
> 
> Just saying like


I think that bit in bold sums up the whole debate about dieting, to use dnp or not etc,

When I have kids, I can't see me competing very often when they are young, the state it gets u in with the hardcore diet&cardio would not allow me to properly care for my kids, soI totally understand why Brian uses DNP when family always come first


----------



## Ser

Its not easy and certainly not the easy way out...as those who HAVEN'T tried it seem to think!

BUT the less time that ALL of the pressure is on me to do it all(family wise) the better, he is still taking Lauren to school, Fin to soft play, both to swimming etc..WHILST he is on DNP, as he does when he is dieting the 'old school' way, right up until the last week or two when i fully take over. He feels like death, but i can say its easier the 'old school' way if i was to be truly honest..how do you like that?!?! I have NEVER seen him get this low or energyless, but still the kids do not suffer..EVER! If they did he wouldn't be doing it-simples, its his hobby, not more important than his wife and kids....A HOBBY!

Also, another thing thats annoying me, whilst i'm letting it all out...all this about huge doses of gear etc...he was on huge doses of gear prior to me falling pregnant with Lauren and WHILST i fell pregnant with Fin. Just cause it affects some guys ability to have kids doesn't mean that anyone who uses will be childless, many here can testify to that! All this de-crying folk for being honest is BS.

If you take these risks you have no one to blame but yourself, not someone else because you chose to follow their way of doing things...i agree about all this mollycoddling, what a crock of sh!t.

I don't compete, will never compete and i choose to use gear...someone said earlier that was wrong for a non competitor and un-needed(i assume that was referring to both males and females?)....so because you choose to prance around in a pair of posing trunks you have a better 'right' to use these substances? CROCK OF SH!T. I don't feel the need to step on stage, but i do like to feel good about myself, i can't bear the person i am when i have periods, can't bear the pain, gear takes all that away and lets me live a normal life with my family To me, SOME of those who compete think that they are 'elite'-ALSO A CROCK OF SH!T, some folk just don't WANT to get up on stage, doesn't make them any less of a person, with any less right to choose what they do with their bod. In fact in some cases i would say to those that their families DO suffer etc...maybe YOU got your priorities wrong!!!!!!

Ahhhh, thats better, been dying to get most of that out for MONTHS


----------



## merve500

Wow this has relaly sparked a debate....

think jimmys post said it really!what you do now canhave serious effects later in life so watch how you go


----------



## jw007

Mrs Weeman said:


> James, you know i like you, but your first two paragraphs are completely wrong!
> 
> Bri has tried the 'old school' way and tbh its no harder than suffering DNP for short spells, just that the misery lasts LONGER doing it the old school way, we have kids, the less TIME he is suffering the better for them...
> 
> How can you say that its easier if you have never tried it and have NO experience of it???? Paul, wasn't it only yesterday or the day before that you were ripping into someone for advising on something they knew nothing about?(a natural guy talking in the steroid section) Or is it ok when its James because he has made it to pro status, even though he has NO knowledge of the substance?
> 
> Just don't see the same people who attack a natty newb who discusses gear attacking someone of James' status event though its exactly the same situ, just with a different drug....
> 
> Just saying like


I agree with Ser, James sorry

Just because you dont use\do something does not make it unacceptable or lazy

As Ser said, a lot of time kids are involved, and they take up a hell of a lot of time, if Bri can spend another hour in morning with his kids for a few weeks rather than wasting it on a stupid treadmill then its win win>

Having a child myself, I know the attention they need and deserve..

And while on subject of Health and what or is not required..

Something I have noticed that is quite prevalent in those that preach..

PCT is bandied about, "advanced drugs not ready for" , doses , research , dnp is dangerous, get bloods done, time off

Well most are missing what I consider THE MOST IMPORTANT area of health???

KEEPING SPERM FUNCTIONING.....

Now how many courses have you advised J, with no consideration or after thought for chances of your guy havimng kids??

Have you suggested a sperm test before a course along with a blood test??

Have you advised meds in course that will enable sperm to live and have proper motility during and for best chance of recovery after???

Have you even followed these protocols yourself??

You can say what want about me, BUT no matter what i have done I have always ensured my sperm is viable one way or another, even on mega doses.

I have a daughter who is my world that is proof of this..

I test my viability regularly and take action accordingly so If i decide to try again Im ready to go..

Can you say same??

After all, BBing is a bit of a ridiculus pursuit logically, and really the only reason we are here is to procreate..

Something I have done, and no doubt will do again

But the most important of human abilities seems to be neglected by most including from what I can see yourself..

So really, who is the lazy one????


----------



## Ser

Joe, he isn't spending any less time on the treadmill hun, he just isn't 'vacant daddy' yet, which, when doing it the old school way, at 6 weeks out he usually is-even when he has turned up 'off' by this point he is usually a shell of himself.

Having said all that i have above, i am still open enough to say i DO worry! I feel the heat, i can't cuddle him in bed(for fear that he will cook me alive too!) I have no right to lecture anyone on health...i smoke, drink alcohol and abuse drugs!

Also, we both have been sterilised, our family is complete...sperm being 'live' matters not a jot to us anymore, being as the 'live' sperm doesn't get through anyway!


----------



## jw007

Mrs Weeman said:


> Joe, he isn't spending any less time on the treadmill hun, he just isn't 'vacant daddy' yet, which, when doing it the old school way, at 6 weeks out he usually is-even when he has turned up 'off' by this point he is usually a shell of himself.
> 
> Having said all that i have above, i am still open enough to say i DO worry! I feel the heat, i can't cuddle him in bed(for fear that he will cook me alive too!) I have no right to lecture anyone on health...i smoke, drink alcohol and abuse drugs!
> 
> Also, we both have been sterilised, our family is complete...sperm being 'live' matters not a jot to us anymore, being as the 'live' sperm doesn't get through anyway!


Thats all good then ser, Bri seems to be doing exceptionally well for this far out from what I can gleam..

Use in Jordans case, was as hes had a tough time and not spendingall day on treadmill IMO for a few weeks is benefitial for him

As for family, My comment was not aimed at you guys Ser, i am aware of bris ginger penis being on display after op:lol: :lol: , Its for others being advised who dont have kids, a consideration NEVER really mentioned in the preaching of others..

No one ever suggests getting sperm tested, just blood tests, which means fck all when comes to sperm viability


----------



## 3752

Mrs Weeman said:


> Paul, wasn't it only yesterday or the day before that you were ripping into someone for advising on something they knew nothing about?(a natural guy talking in the steroid section) Or is it ok when its James because he has made it to pro status, even though he has NO knowledge of the substance?
> 
> Just saying like


Ser you are correct and I would say the same to James as he would to me, if you have no experiance of a particular drug then yo cannot really comment on it use or need for an individual BB....

I will say that although I have no problem in any one using this drug I do feel many are using it needlessly either because they do not know how their body reacts to a diet or they are in my opinion using to much, let's be fair here this drug can be deadly and the more is better attitude is not a responsible one and I won't let that go unchallenged and this was my point to Jordan as because I have used DNP in the past and I will again in the future I know how the dose can creep up on u so doing a higher dose like 600mg is crazy sorry if some do not agree but that is how I feel.

As I said in an earlier post I do feel that some are treating DNP like T3 has been treated over the past few yes and are jumping on it without thinking considering it to be the norm....

And for those that will jump on me for my stance I have been around for a long time and done pretty much everything so have certainly earned the right to have an opinion

Apologise for any spelling as I am writing this on my iPhone lol


----------



## Ser

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

this whole 'lazyness' thing is still grating me here,and again as touched upon above James,you havent used it,your knowledge about it is minimal as is with other bb related drugs,so i fail to see how you can hold this opinion?

I've gotten into the same condition in the past that you have by doing it 'the old school way' and believe me,speaking from experience (which i feel is the most relevant point here) there is nothing lazy feeling about using this particular med,far from it in fact,i feel now how i would feel doing a hard deplete on the run into a show,does that ever feel lazy to you?it sure doesnt feel lazy to me....

At the end of the day they aint handing out awards on stage for 'who suffered the most' or 'who tried the hardest',if this was the case i would have won the overall at the nabba brits last year despite being completely off,i was doing 3 hours cardio a day,on no carbs,no fats,in full on panic mode for weeks on end because my personal life had taken a turn for the worst,so i'm pretty confident in thinking its unlikely anyone else was doing the same thing,what does it mean under the the big lights?pretty much fuk all as i was so off in the end,and not for the lack of busting my ass.

To anyone looking at me it probably seemed as tho i had been lazy when in actual fact i probably hadnt tried so hard on any diet,all to no avail due to unforseen circumstance tho.

Now this time around for this prep i have decided to leave nothing to chance,i choose to use this med as it affords me more time to be around those that matter to me,i am still busting my ass with cardio everyday,dieting very hard and doing everything that needs to be done,i am still visiting the same dark places and still fighting the same demons,mentally i am in a better place and on a calmer plain,this in part due to the dnp use i feel.

There is nothing lazy at all about using this drug,try it out and walk a mile in mine and others shoes before you can comment on it,with all due respect


----------



## rs007

Think this maybe deserves a thread of its own rather than screwing up jordans journal, no?

Lets drop the who's method is hardest pi$h, that matter not and what is a breeze for one guy can be impossible for the next anyway.

Totally irrelevant.

The phenols as a family have shown strong carcinogenic effects. DNP might not have many specifically reported, but since its use as a diet aid was banned in the 30s, and its use now underground, well - you woudln't expect it to. No excuse to bury head in sand tho.

Anyone got any views on that? Slightly more pressing than who is the hardest man at dieting lol

A tool yes, but very possibly one of the most dangerous available, shouldn't be treated with any sorte of blase attitude IMO


----------



## weeman

dutch_scott said:


> all i will say is i dont agree with 99% of everyone whos posted with regards to wat jord posts,
> 
> as everyone is speaking from their own standpoints body, image and level in sport
> 
> some r jealous of jords age vs developemnt as in few years i bet hell be bang up their,
> 
> many use lots and simply lie,
> 
> many also dont seem to realise the drug dealing brit champs, the champs with gbh charges, the pros who used to get their mates kicked out of the brits for standing up and intimidating crowds, judges alike. we forgetting the bad boys of this sport, they turned pro, got sponsors
> 
> been in this sport observing since 1993 wen i was 12 and neil hill, eddie creamer and my bro used to train and take me to the brits,
> 
> lots here have had health scares but keep it shhh then preach
> 
> many preach pct, clear outs, no dnp etc but do crazy things and id bet hav never had blood work done or a sperm count,
> 
> cant stand glass houses , they break,
> 
> i for one applaud jords honesty, cos i dam well know many do far worse behind closed doors as im privvy to it.
> 
> respect to guys like jw, weeman , jord.
> 
> saying copycats, is ludicrous.
> 
> so no kids thought ooo ill take twice wat coleman says and get twice as big? course. wasnt jordan no offense jord.
> 
> id lov to test sperm levels on many here and then laugh wen they are showing no fertility, cos tbh thats much more serious a f8ck up than some blood and some dnp.
> 
> i speak my mind and welcome rebuttles.
> 
> thing is lets remember one thing, competetion makes prob 1% of the revenue supplement sales generates and the avg guy has zero clue who everyone in ukbff is, he likes that dude on that cell tech with 99" arms,
> 
> take usa
> 
> roddney st cloud, stripper... sponsored
> 
> shawn ray- gay websites- hero sponsored
> 
> victor martinez- inprisoned - mega sponsored
> 
> cormier- gbh with intent on his gf
> 
> the list in uk is just as long from north east gym owners to the mecca muscleworks, cheating husbands and so on.
> 
> im sorry muscles talk this internet world is ego driven, and ego inflated, most of bodypower didnt have a scooby doo who the hell uk-m is,
> 
> jord- stay true, stay real and till folks sit on a lie detector and swear they dnt do wat i think they do, ur just the guy who tells the truth.
> 
> like tony montana says- here comes the bad guy. u all need me so u can point the fingure and say there goes the bad guy.
> 
> i stay out of most but find jord refreshing.


i like this post a lot,it reflects something i have touched upon in the past as well when certain aspects of female bbing were raised and others aired their distain at how female bbers who participated in any adult work via their physiques,when it should not have any impact what so ever what they do in their own time away from the stage.

Makes me laugh the hypocrasy in this sport,their is not a single person that walks amongst us who doesnt have their own deviancy or skeletons,as scandalous competitors go i am pretty much right up there in airing what i do,if this ended up having a negative effect on my career as the years went on then i would go out of my way to dig the dirt and expose on those who felt that i should be punished for doing things no worse than everyone else does,but hides it away behind closed doors.

The thing about this sport is there are no secrets,every one speaks to everyone else,everyone knows everyone elses business much as many would like to think its not the case,just some of us have nothing to hide because we 'declare' it all in the first place


----------



## XJPX

well i think we all know where we stand on certain topics now haha....bk to the prep 

last day of dnp today- last nights sleep was horrendous, so hot and tired today- will hav meal 3 in a bit then a short nap to rsutle up sum energies for chest and bis

yday trained quads n calfs- great session but wow i was fooked after 15mins

front squats 3x5

leg ext 3x12

hack squat 2x12

single leg press 2x 12

leg ext 3x12

calf raises 6x12

i will reintroduce lantus tmo along with ghrp+4iu of gh.....2ml of one rip will be continued to run eod....


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> well i think we all know where we stand on certain topics now haha....bk to the prep
> 
> last day of dnp today- last nights sleep was horrendous, so hot and tired today- will hav meal 3 in a bit then a short nap to rsutle up sum energies for chest and bis
> 
> yday trained quads n calfs- great session but wow i was fooked after 15mins
> 
> front squats 3x5
> 
> leg ext 3x12
> 
> hack squat 2x12
> 
> single leg press 2x 12
> 
> leg ext 3x12
> 
> calf raises 6x12
> 
> i will reintroduce lantus tmo along with ghrp+4iu of gh.....2ml of one rip will be continued to run eod....


Lazy fcker:whistling:


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Lazy fcker:whistling:


haha i think front squats cud possible be the hardest exercise cud do on dnp- cud not breath neways n then decided tht wud b a gd first exercise haha- layed on floor between sets, wen got up nice big sweat marks from where i was layin haha :thumb:


----------



## rs007

XJPX said:


> haha i think front squats cud possible be the hardest exercise cud do on dnp- cud not breath neways n then decided tht wud b a gd first exercise haha- layed on floor between sets, wen got up nice big sweat marks from where i was layin haha :thumb:


Jesus mate that must be hell. I'll be honest, I hate the stuff and don't enjoy the thought of using it again - but it at least merits a bit of experimentation for sure.

But I was using it right at the end of prep, and because of ongoing stomach issues I was weak as a kitten anyway - I just cannot concieve doing any big lifts on this stuff, must be total hell!!!

PS - I am a self confessed Lazy Fvcker lol


----------



## Jay.32

Jord this journal has been battered today mate:laugh:


----------



## LittleChris

Interesting reading here. Keep up the good work Jordan


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i left many a sweat angel on the floor after squats lol... wouldnt be too bad if they cleaned the fecking surface though


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> i left many a sweat angel on the floor after squats lol... wouldnt be too bad if they cleaned the fecking surface though


haha ther is a sweat angel...then there is a clear puddle of an angel which is wat i left haha.....it took me a gd 3-4 hours after til i felt fully hydrated again lol....note to self...do not go for a 5 rep max on front squats on dnp haha


----------



## XJPX

rs007 said:


> Jesus mate that must be hell. I'll be honest, I hate the stuff and don't enjoy the thought of using it again - but it at least merits a bit of experimentation for sure.
> 
> But I was using it right at the end of prep, and because of ongoing stomach issues I was weak as a kitten anyway - I just cannot concieve doing any big lifts on this stuff, must be total hell!!!
> 
> PS - I am a self confessed Lazy Fvcker lol


haha omg i cnt even thibnk about using it at end of a prep- theres no way i cud do it, i genuinely think id die...lol


----------



## XJPX

Jay.32 said:


> Jord this journal has been battered today mate:laugh:


haha i kno mate



LittleChris said:


> Interesting reading here. Keep up the good work Jordan


cheers pal, the second run of dnp shud b more interesting aswell....

ok guys so chest n bis tonit- decent session

hgih incline barbell ( over 45degrees) - worked upto a 160kg triple which was v plzed with

incline hammer press 3x 8

pec dec 3x8

chest press machine 3x8

cable curl 2x8

cable hammer curl 2x8

prone curl 2x8

stil flat and watery....cum the weekend things shud look diff- will b keepign water intake high trhoughout the week

hammies tmo.....


----------



## hilly

cracking strength all things considerd my mate


----------



## XJPX

cheers hilly,

no dnp today as stated...stil v v v tired...i think poor sleep for past few nights is catching me.....diet has been perfect but sleeping between meals, yawnnn....

hammies tonit if can get enuff rest for them....will wait til 9.30......sldl/lying curl/seated curl/standing curl done lol


----------



## supercell

Thanks Joe.

I hear what you are saying and respect your views as I do everyones.

I understand that people dont want to suffer the rigours of a diet and no I dont have a family or anyone else to consider whilst dieting.

As for sperm function, yes mine were fcuked due to early years taking AAS and not considering the options. Through time off and other meds I was able to produce viable sperm (which is now frozen).

All my clients I advise to have baseline levels checked, not just blood work but also semen analysis and test levels plus the use of continuing protocols throughout any cycle to prevent or at least lessen, any potential problems.

I actually agree that this part of our sport is the most overlooked and if, due to my poor PCT in the past, I have scuppered my chances of kids then that is a huge cross to bear but one that I will have to live with nonetheless.

Back to DNP then.........Still laziness LMAO!!!

J


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> I hear what you are saying and respect your views as I do everyones.
> 
> I understand that people dont want to suffer the rigours of a diet and no I dont have a family or anyone else to consider whilst dieting.
> 
> As for sperm function, yes mine were fcuked due to early years taking AAS and not considering the options. Through time off and other meds I was able to produce viable sperm (which is now frozen).
> 
> All my clients I advise to have baseline levels checked, not just blood work but also semen analysis and test levels plus the use of continuing protocols throughout any cycle to prevent or at least lessen, any potential problems.
> 
> I actually agree that this part of our sport is the most overlooked and if, due to my poor PCT in the past, I have scuppered my chances of kids then that is a huge cross to bear but one that I will have to live with nonetheless.
> 
> *Back to DNP then.........Still laziness LMAO!!! *
> 
> J


LOL u cudnt resist haha....the day my dnp was hitting me hardest- decided to do front squats, not sure if uv been in cheetahs in brighton-the gym is underground and leg room is deep underground lol....me being a stubborn fck refused to drop weight n went for 5 rep max ATG...hit 182.5kg......spent 5 mins following with gf asking if she had to go get sumone to help me cos i cudnt breath....LAZY? :whistling: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## 3752

i think James is referring to you not doing cardio or as much cardio or eating a clean diet when using DNP rather than you not training hard in the gym......

DNP makes you feel like sh1t this is fact but the dose and how you run it has a big bearing on this in my opinion there is no need to use more than 200mg a day i have used this method on myself and others and the results each time have been great yet the side effects have been kept to a minimum but hey we do what we do.....

as for not doing cardio because of either work or family to be honest i don't understand this....i have a family and i work away in hotels and/or overseas but i always get my 2 x 45min sessions in when i am dieting so no excuse in my opinion.....(this is not aimed at any one just thought i would comment on that train of thought.....  )


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i think James is referring to you not doing cardio or as much cardio or eating a clean diet when using DNP rather than you not training hard in the gym......
> 
> DNP makes you feel like sh1t this is fact but the dose and how you run it has a big bearing on this in my opinion there is no need to use more than 200mg a day i have used this method on myself and others and the results each time have been great yet the side effects have been kept to a minimum but hey we do what we do.....
> 
> as for not doing cardio because of either work or family to be honest i don't understand this....i have a family and i work away in hotels and/or overseas but i always get my 2 x 45min sessions in when i am dieting so no excuse in my opinion.....(this is not aimed at any one just thought i would comment on that train of thought.....  )


Lol i kno mate, im only playing  .....but my diet is totally immacualte- my offseason diet is a replica of the comp prep diet we worked with but with just more volume of food 

agreed tht if u can do it with ur busy schedule and ur family who u always put first then anyone can.....just for me right now i just dnt want to do it yet lol.....4 weeks of exams to finish my degree has literally battered me- i want to b lazy in tht sense for a cuple more weeks and i deserve it too lol :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1

rs007 said:


> A tool yes, but very possibly one of the most dangerous available, shouldn't be treated with any sorte of blase attitude IMO


this sums up my views on DNP

if its used....it CANT be taken lightly....and should never be viewed as 'just another fat burning tool'

i dont see DNP as laziness....if it is....then so is t3/4, clen etc etc.....but in comparrison to dnp they are on the safer side of things


----------



## supercell

Jimmy said:


> this sums up my views on DNP
> 
> if its used....it CANT be taken lightly....and should never be viewed as 'just another fat burning tool'
> 
> i dont see DNP as laziness....if it is....*then so is t3/4, clen etc* etc.....but in comparrison to dnp they are on the safer side of things


Yes totally agree I am a lazy cnut too........Forget everything I wrote previous to this!! :lol:

Sorry Jord for taking up precious board space in your thread on my completely flawed arguement.......... :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:

J


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> Yes totally agree I am a lazy cnut too........Forget everything I wrote previous to this!! :lol:
> 
> Sorry Jord for taking up precious board space in your thread on my completely flawed arguement.......... :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> J


hahaha, made me laugh, i forgive u mate, u must b lazy...look at ur condition...it reeks of too much dnp use and not enuff cardio :lol:


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Lol i kno mate, im only playing  .....but my diet is totally immacualte- my offseason diet is a replica of the comp prep diet we worked with but with just more volume of food
> 
> agreed tht if u can do it with ur busy schedule and ur family who u always put first then anyone can.....just for me right now i just dnt want to do it yet lol.....4 weeks of exams to finish my degree has literally battered me- i want to b lazy in tht sense for a cuple more weeks and i deserve it too lol :thumb:


my coment concerning missing cardio was not aimed at you mate......it was a general point that seemed to be mentioned that was raised...



supercell said:


> Yes totally agree I am a lazy cnut too........Forget everything I wrote previous to this!! :lol:
> 
> Sorry Jord for taking up precious board space in your thread on my completely flawed arguement.......... :whistling: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> J


if we all agreed James the internet would be a boring place :thumb: results speak volumes and you have had the results....


----------



## XJPX

am exhausted from the dnp run...hammies tonit wud b rubbish....

will wait til tmo and combine back and hams.....lots of deadlifts, stiff legged deads and rows....will keep it all v basic and as heavy as poss


----------



## hilly

u get my txt pal?


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> u get my txt pal?


sorry mate im at home, u kno wat my signal is like here, didnt leave the house today so no signal all day haha  , fookin ****e


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> am exhausted from the dnp run...hammies tonit wud b rubbish....
> 
> will wait til tmo and combine back and hams.....lots of deadlifts, stiff legged deads and rows....will keep it all v basic and as heavy as poss


add in alot of fruit this will help with the tiredness


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> add in alot of fruit this will help with the tiredness


thanks mate, il have fruit with everymeal today


----------



## XJPX

Paul- fruit did help a lot cheers....strong session and great pump

back+iso hammies

sldl 3 x5

pulldowns 3x8

cable row 3x8

facepulls 3x10

shrugs 3x10

straight arm pulls 2x20

seated ham curl 3x15

tired now tho...can feel the lantus today...eyes r funny...reali dnt like tht side effect from it  ....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good work as usual mate!  hope things are well


----------



## TH0R

Pscarb said:


> add in alot of fruit this will help with the tiredness


Never sure on fruit, it gets such good and bad sh1t, I normally stay clear from

it nowadays, maybe apple pre workout.

Big mistake??

What fruits made you feel better Jordan, I've dabbled with pineapple in the past

but there fookers to actually prepare

Loved the debate on dnp, can't say I'll be using it anytime soon tbh, sounds horrendous


----------



## Jimmy1

Pscarb said:


> add in alot of fruit this will help with the tiredness


nah....run a 5 day cycle of crack...it will stimulate a workout no end

 :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

tel3563 said:


> Never sure on fruit, it gets such good and bad sh1t, I normally stay clear from
> 
> it nowadays, maybe apple pre workout.
> 
> Big mistake??
> 
> What fruits made you feel better Jordan, I've dabbled with pineapple in the past
> 
> but there fookers to actually prepare
> 
> Loved the debate on dnp, can't say I'll be using it anytime soon tbh, sounds horrendous


i like fruit a lot and in off season ate a lot of pineapple, was hitting 400-500grams a day, then topped up with a cuple bananas and then usually blueberries......thts wat i followed today aswell n feel nice and full right now


----------



## XJPX

Jimmy said:


> nah....run a 5 day cycle of crack...it will stimulate a workout no end
> 
> :whistling:


or wat about a cuple weeks on speed??,...shud fire up the metabolism a little:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## 3752

tel3563 said:


> Never sure on fruit, it gets such good and bad sh1t, I normally stay clear from
> 
> it nowadays, maybe apple pre workout.
> 
> Big mistake??
> 
> What fruits made you feel better Jordan, I've dabbled with pineapple in the past
> 
> but there fookers to actually prepare
> 
> Loved the debate on dnp, can't say I'll be using it anytime soon tbh, sounds horrendous


i believe in using fruit in a diet to a degree but in this instance fruit will help the tiredness Jordan was getting from the DNP.....


----------



## XJPX

today feel v lethargic again, not sure if its the ghrp6+lantus or stil tired from tjhe dnp- trainin delts n tris alter tonit...then a nice rested weekend, will take pics on tuesday wen gf is around so can see wat the dnp has done.


----------



## XJPX

again picked it up for my session...hit a dip pb....120kgs on the dipping belt for 5 deep reps.....first time iv beaten my pb on this since was 18 wen i did 80kgs lol....taken me 3 years to hav another crack at it haha...v gd mood as totally filled out now following the dnp....viens in tris n striations in chest and delts tonit...

the next 3-4 weeks im realli going to carry on pushing the strength, im breaking pbs consitently now...just need to keep it up for a few more weeks n it will put me in th ebst position yet muscle wise to realli attack my prep 

rested weeked..then next week up at gfs....will be training at Neale Cranwells Krunch which is an amazing gym, great to get feedback off him too as he is another level of gd


----------



## hilly

cracking stuff mate, keep hitting it hard. how u looking? droped water of yet?


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> cracking stuff mate, keep hitting it hard. how u looking? droped water of yet?


ye waters off id say, im happy with how i look, im way ahead then 11/12 weeks out last year condition wise  ....dnt want to drop anymore weight this week so cals r goign up slightly to stop tht, jus adding in a bit more fats...carbs r fine at 400 and dnt need going any higher


----------



## LittleChris

What is your daily diet at the moment Jordan?

Very impressive dipping as well


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> What is your daily diet at the moment Jordan?
> 
> Very impressive dipping as well


400 c, 400 p , 140 f  , havent touched the carbs or protien in a while, jus been adding more fats as i realli feel it when they r low......

same meal choices as befor, sweet spud/oats/brown rice .....lean meats/fish.....cashews/natty peanut btuter/evoo/udos oil


----------



## strange_days

Enjoyed reading this muchly, will watch with interest

Good lifts Jordan


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> how many weeks out are you now?
> 
> you have a lot of weight to lose or not mate?
> 
> you are doing 2ml eod of 1 rip, so that is 1400mg total plus the test and orals?


hey bud, im 11/12 weeks out now depending on wat show, got about 25 pounds to loose to reali nail condition....

dosage wise ye ther, ther abouts :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> hey bud, im 11/12 weeks out now depending on wat show, got about 25 pounds to loose to reali nail condition....
> 
> dosage wise ye ther, ther abouts :thumb:


you rate that one rip then mate?


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> you rate that one rip then mate?


Ye reali rate it mate 

Ok so hav slept ****e loads this weekend, diets been bang on and am feelin gd going into next week.....

Legs tmo, going to front squat/hack squat/leg ext n jus do sldl and lunges for hams then ham curls later on in week at end of back-reason being I jus so shattered after front squats I hav fook all else left in me x


----------



## big_jim_87

any vids as of l8 mate? or pics?


----------



## XJPX

Pics and vids coming this week mate x


----------



## StephenC

XJPX said:


> Pics and vids coming this week mate x


Anything gym related or just some personal snaps:tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

good i think it makes a journal more interesting to follow? can have a look at what you look like and what are actualy doing, plus it must keep you motuvatedthinking the cams on? looking forward to it buddy!


----------



## big_jim_87

StephenC said:


> Anything gym related or just some personal snaps:tongue:


well i heard jordan squats in a thong? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> well i heard jordan squats in a thong? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dont you? adds to your outer sweep:tongue:


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> good i think it makes a journal more interesting to follow? can have a look at what you look like and what are actualy doing, plus it must keep you motuvatedthinking the cams on? looking forward to it buddy!


Does this mean ure guna add pics to ures pal, havnt seen any recent ones


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Does this mean ure guna add pics to ures pal, havnt seen any recent ones


yes you have i posted a link to my album on my profile page??? they are new ish just small as no training upper body in over a month but back to it now...


----------



## big_jim_87

StephenC said:


> Dont you? adds to your outer sweep:tongue:


no mate i dnt i thought that tight boxers offer suprt to glutes and training in a thong didnt there for allowing the glutes to realy work with no help causing them to work harder? my glutes are huge and dnt need any more work on them so im in boxers..... but if its the sweep then i may havta think about using one now i think mrs wee is sending me one lol


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> yes you have i posted a link to my album on my profile page??? they are new ish just small as no training upper body in over a month but back to it now...


come on big jimbo u no fine well when we say pics we dnt mean holiday snaps lmao


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> come on big jimbo u no fine well when we say pics we dnt mean holiday snaps lmao


ffs..... i know that lol i posted up a most musculer, a sort of side chest bicep poes lol and me with ez bar? you commented on them? must have looked so poo you forgot all ready lol


----------



## XJPX

trained chest and bis today....gd session, busy gym and hot n sweaty tho....my mood all day has been horrible too 

incline barbell press 3x3-6

incline press machine 3x8

pec dec 3x10

hammer bicep chins 3x8

bicep pulldowns 2x10

rope curls 1x10

pics after to show condition....posing is off n legs r switched on at all in the decent most muscular, none the less can see condition imrpoving nicely...also a comparison pic from portsmouth last year...so the muscle iv gained in 14 months......


----------



## DB

Looking ALOT healthier there mate which is nice to see! tight and fcukin big, fair play!!

stay healthy and cut your hair!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

You certainly look tons bigger and quite a bit older but that's probably just the extra hair lol. Good luck with it i am enjoying your log!


----------



## hilly

like i said in txt massive gains pal. hopefully i can emulate something similar this year altho without the health issues


----------



## Davo

The comparison picture is really impressive mate, you've made some serious gains in your off season! Looking great Jordan, cant wait to see you on stage!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Genuine question here. What exactly were your health problems Jordan? I know you were coughing up blood but i assumed you just had a bad flu. Was it something to do with your bodybuilding that caused it then?


----------



## Big Dawg

Good improvements mate, hams n quads would be my main targets for next off season, but I know you've been hammering them heavily already so it's just a case of cracking on with what you're doing I think. You've got the genetics, the dedication and the application to go all the way mate, v impressive


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for kind words guys,

Hilly u defo will u kno it- jus consistency and progression 

Cheers davo- ur gonna b hard competition so I kno I'll hav to come in gd to stand next to u 

Con- cheers pal, health wise nothing BB related....all jus from infections cos my apartment was a biohazard,had chest infection, stomch infection, then flu, then upset stomach trubles....all down to how unclean my living environment was....now I'm bk home I feel great, my dad is such a clean freak- my house is spotless 

Allastair- cheers buddy, and yess legs must growwwwwwww, to b honest iv been scared to push them cos as soon as I did I felt ill following days...but not nemore  , so will realli b fookin them up hehe x


----------



## matt p

Looking good in your pics bro, i cant belive what good shape your in and you have not spent a minute on the treadmill lol!

Your in a very good place to start your prep, do you have any goals in terms of placings etc in this years shows, i ask beacause you have awesome development for such a young age yet there is a step up once in mens categorys, although Nathan De Asha won the Inter over90's 2009 and he must be 23!


----------



## XJPX

Hello mate, erm realistically I think I can place top 6....bellow tht I'll b v disapointed in myself...however if I nail my condition and maintain all my mass I think I have a shot at top 3 the same as last year but we will see how things go  , I'm v happy at the moment, cals r upto 4500 pushin the strength hard and gaining muscle as a result...the second run of dnp starts wednesday and will see me v tight after tht and as u said not a minute on the treadmill  x


----------



## Baz R

Delts are lookin boss laaa.


----------



## chrisj22

Look very full and big, Jord.

Extremely lean, too.


----------



## Jay.32

Awsome gains Jord...keep doing what your doing


----------



## matt p

I think as far as the goals you have set they are both realistic and attainable, Placing top 3 is not out of your reach bro, just come in peeled with your skin paper thin and the judges have to take notice.

On the cardio front, bearing in mind the shape you are in what would you start with? are you a believer in HIT or the traditional 45mins plus at a steady pace?

As for the hair comments? I think you must be like Sampson and this is the secret to your strength, perhaps that is the reason for not cutting it eh? lol


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, I can now say the hair has been cut haha- at uni I was stressed so much with exams I cudnt b bothered to get it dun lol....jus had it cut now n is much better

Matt I won't do any HIT cardio, my cardio will b dun at 120....studies show tht yes HIT cardio burns more cals....however it only burns same percentage of fat....so the rest is glycogen...makes little sense to me burning glycogen uneccesarily unless initial carbohydrate intake is v high in the 5-600 mark, but even still is uneccesary stress on the CNS which IMO needs to b saved for push heavy weights right uptil show day to remain full and thick....


----------



## coldo

Great log, thoroughly enjoying the read.

Best of luck with it all.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Cheers for kind words guys,
> 
> Hilly u defo will u kno it- jus consistency and progression
> 
> Cheers davo- ur gonna b hard competition so I kno I'll hav to come in gd to stand next to u
> 
> Con- cheers pal, health wise nothing BB related....*all jus from infections cos my apartment was a biohazard,had chest infection, stomch infection, then flu, then upset stomach trubles....all down to how unclean my living environment was....now I'm bk home I feel great, my dad is such a clean freak- my house is spotless*
> 
> Allastair- cheers buddy, and yess legs must growwwwwwww, to b honest iv been scared to push them cos as soon as I did I felt ill following days...but not nemore  , so will realli b fookin them up hehe x


maybe this was the prob? if you live in a too clean environment then you dont build up a strong enough emune system? thats why your sposta let kids come in to contact wuth dirt lol or that was my mums reason for not being able to keep me clean lol i was a cnut! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

oh looking awsome mate! big jump in size! that wasnt at the british pic tho was it? do a comparison of the brit to now pls?


----------



## XJPX

Jim defo was the reason- I was always ill at uni bcos my home is literally spotless- my dad has severe severe cleaning ocd- the place is stupid haha....then to live in a fckin dump tht was my apartment realli did batter my immune system....I think wen I'm older I'm gonna hav to get a cleaner or a live in maid haha....


----------



## glanzav

i believe my mate dean will be doing the same class as urself mate

fair play you have added alot of muscle thickness this off season

heres where hes at atm

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=457&id=1039033843#!/photo.php?pid=355059&id=100000147844827


----------



## Rekless

massive gains you are a lot thicker!


----------



## Davo

4500 calories bloody ell lol. You are in great condition this far out though, visible cuts in your legs too.

What were your calories at for your dnp run?

And when will you be adding in cardio?


----------



## XJPX

Cals where at 4200 but needed to come up as didn't want to drop too much off after the dnp....after this dnp run I foresee myself doing the same and going upto 4800 cals but getting a lot lot tighter...

Cardio will b added wen I need it mate- not for a long while yet...focusing at the moment on breaking pbs and gaining muscle....cnt do tht if doing cardio IMO


----------



## Davo

Sounds good that, if you can keep on getting tighter with calories that high then your surely not going to lose any size but build some muscle in the process!


----------



## XJPX

Defo mate- the goal is to build as much muscle as poss jus like offseason....been watching numerous vids on american pros- they r hitting ridiculous lifts right til 3 weeks out from shows, levrone hit a 185kg behind neck press and 220 incline for reps 4 weeks out and its cos of this they come in soo full and think and not flat and stringey. Can u imagine in ur offseason if u spent 4 weeks lifting 40percent of ur normal lifts how ud look at the end of it....the same principle needs to b applied to comp prep IMO and I defo intend on applying tht to myself this year


----------



## XJPX

Legs done- fukin knakcered....was sick after in car park lol :s

Front squats 3X5

Front hack squat 3X10

Lunge 3X20

Leg ext 3X12

Calf raise 3X12

Toe press 2X20

Going thorpe park tmo- will take sum self whorage tank top pics....also start dnp tmo n think the heat will cum bk fast as iv been so fkin hot past cuple days neways....will cool off on log ride if too hot- then spend following hour vestless hahaha  x


----------



## matt p

Good day out m8?

Did you take a day off the diet or pack some meals?

Out of curiosity(sp) what footwear do you wear on leg day, i have tried a number of things but found reebok workouts (flat sole) are pretty comfy for squating, some people swear by shox or even boots!


----------



## XJPX

matt p said:


> Good day out m8?
> 
> Did you take a day off the diet or pack some meals?
> 
> Out of curiosity(sp) what footwear do you wear on leg day, i have tried a number of things but found reebok workouts (flat sole) are pretty comfy for squating, some people swear by shox or even boots!


great day out thanks mate, too hot for rides so spent most of it chilling in tht little pool/beach area thts there 

took meals  , no days off diet hehe....furthermore 400mg dnp ths morn, dropped out clen, droped out lantus, ghrp staying in this week as is t3

my preference is bare foot...second to that i squat in otomix boots

a cheeky posing pic from today.......just for JW


----------



## matt p

So how many people did you get staring and pointing then?

I've heard good things about them otomix boots, i ask only as when pushing big weights squating footwear or the lack of in your case can make a difference!

Hows the legs today?


----------



## Davo

****ing ell looking good in the pic, i always leave this journal feelng scrawny lol. You've defo got the genetics for this game mate.


----------



## Guest

Very impressive. Look SO much better and healthier IMO


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good pics jordan, some crackin progress....

have you got a hernia in your abs? on the pic above it looks like a wee one pokin out?

could be something else.

only reason i ask is because it looks like the one i've just had repaired!


----------



## chrisj22

Looking brilliant mate.


----------



## hilly

haha trust u to be walking around like that. if only i had ure size id never had a bloody top on. bet u were sweating ure box off lol.


----------



## XJPX

Matt....doms r killing the legs now haha

Davo- dnt b silly mate u r easily carrying jus as much mass

Dan and chris cheers for kind words

Aarron- no its wen body fat get real low...the body will store intramuscular fat deposits and v common on abs...I got it wen prepping for brits in last cuple of weeks and is prominent wen my body fat levels get low again- look at the top 6 of all the u90s...john hodson, doug kelly espec...both hav exact same on their abs


----------



## XJPX

Hilly I was so hot, got a paddling pool in garden for next few days....the dnp heat is gonna b immense lol....I kno is gonna b a tuff 7 days lol


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> great day out thanks mate, too hot for rides so spent most of it chilling in tht little pool/beach area thts there
> 
> took meals  , no days off diet hehe....furthermore 400mg dnp ths morn, dropped out clen, droped out lantus, ghrp staying in this week as is t3
> 
> my preference is bare foot...second to that i squat in otomix boots
> 
> a cheeky posing pic from today.......just for JW


pr**k:lol: :lol: :lol:

your missing the kid tho


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> pics after to show condition....posing is off n legs r switched on at all in the decent most muscular, none the less can see condition imrpoving nicely...also a comparison pic from portsmouth last year...so the muscle iv gained in 14 months......


Mate,

That is HUUUUUUGEEE fckin muscular gain in 14 months

However you doses have not been, lets say conservative??? :lol: :lol:

You reckon you could have achieved same results with proper diet and training on 500mg test per week???? :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

Joe no need a baby wen abs r lookin like tht  hahah....

It was moderate usage/moderate training/moderate cals tht got me to how I looked last year....I started to grow wen I started pushing everything 

Ps dnp is kicking my ass today!! I am so hot and sweaty and in zombie mode- no urgh to train whatsoever  , I think I'll die...I'm trying to hydrate but its a loosing battle lol


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> pics after to show condition....posing is off n legs r switched on at all in the decent most muscular, none the less can see condition imrpoving nicely...also a comparison pic from portsmouth last year...so the muscle iv gained in 14 months......


i think a better comparison would be between you onstage at the Britain last year and you onstage this year as you over dieted for the portsmouth do you agree?

as this would then give a better indication of the new muscle gained.....

what weight where you onstage at the finals (i have it some where but not with me) and what weight do you feel you will be onstage this year?


----------



## XJPX

Paul for the sat I was 80kgs and on the sun wen we pushed it I was 82kgs, at current rate I will struggle to get u90s seeing as I'm growing all the way into this show...so will be 8kgs minimum on stage weight in one year and yeee defo agree was way over dieted for portsmouth- but is jus a nice comparison pic hehe  x


----------



## 3752

yes nice to see....lol

still 8kg is a good gain...


----------



## 3752

looking at your avatar you can compare against the portsmouth pic just to see the difference that was made in a few months


----------



## jw007

Deadlifts next week if fancy trip down before hols, get your fat ar5e kicked


----------



## XJPX

Jus trained pull...gd session....despite sweating my ass off lol....

Rack pulls 3X5

Pulldowns 3X8

Seated row 3X10

Rear delts 3X12

Hammer strength pulls 2X20

Preacher curl 3X12

Was a decent session- v flat already from the dnp and feel pretty down tonit from it  , it defo effects ur mood the second time round I think...weeman experienced simialar traumas lol

Push session tmo and then legs again on sat lol.....then only one week til holidayyyyyyy- can't fookin wait to get away and sleep all day in the sun on a lilo hehe x


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Deadlifts next week if fancy trip down before hols, get your fat ar5e kicked


Lol I will be a skinny watery emotional mess from the dnp still haha....so only a maybe on tht one


----------



## matt p

Rack deads - are these just deadlifts off a power rack?

How any times a week are you training J? just that you trained legs yday then you're hitting them again sat! or will it be primaraly a hammy workout?


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> Lol I will be a skinny watery emotional mess from the dnp still haha....so only a maybe on tht one


Man the fck up

Mr Moan-avator has just started @ 400mg day about 2 hours ago..

Already sweating like a pig and hot flushing, so wil be in good company:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

u hit legs tuesday and ure hitting em again sat any reason?? u training bodyparts more than once a week at the min


----------



## defdaz

Looking immense in that photo J, top stuff! Hope you're not melting too badly today!!!


----------



## XJPX

Joe....today I look so flat its as if iv lost 20pounds of muscle haha- ther is no way I'm cumin over to urs lookin this malnourished haha....

Hilly- only cos am at gfs and hav sorta gone bk to a push/pull/legs split this week so jus gettin thru the sessions

Defdaz- cheers pal....the heat doesn't tend to hit me til late afternoon then all the evening and night...so am ok right now- giv it a cuple hours and I'll b a sweaty moaning mess haha x


----------



## hilly

i get ya pal, doing push/pull/legs myself. have droped it to just 3 days per week during pct then will up it back to 4 when i start bulking and hitting those bodyparts a little more regular


----------



## DB

Take the dnp in the 45 degrees of egypt then I'll give u man points


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Take the dnp in the 45 degrees of egypt then I'll give u man points


ha jus the fort of it makes me feel ill.....it pushes it to the limits how bearable the heat is anyways mate.....dnp wud mean death within days hgaha


----------



## XJPX

vot hot evening indeed haha....jus thad fruit/yoghurt  ....also used electrolutes during the night last nit and pre/intra/post workout today and t defo has made me less moody 

push sesson today:

decline md grip 3x5

milatary press 4x8

hammer strength press 2x8

narrow grp machne press 3x8

side lateral machne 3x8

cable side laterals 2x12

cable pushdowns 2x10

hittng legs again tmo....

am considerng plans for next week and wat to take to egypt.....dnp is dropped out tue....so thinkin runnin a gh blast tue-sat with lantus/novorapid.....then taking orals,ghrp,igf to egypt.....in two minds to keep t3 in whilst in egypt or have a break for two weeks....?? opinions plz from a science perspective....not just a 'give ur body a break'....justify the need plz with science


----------



## hilly

dropping the t3 doesnt make sense to me. wont exactly help ure thyroid recover and as we know works well with growth/ghrp6.

I would drop the orals personally. No scientific reason but i personally feel it wouldnt do any harm at all and may help reduce blood pressure a little which may go up due to increased heat etc.

scientific enough??


----------



## XJPX

Will keep t3 in  ....ur right...no need to drop it...will be detrimental....orals r staying cos onerips being dropped out for two weeks  ...still wanna look full/hard on hol

Last night was officially the worst night on dnp ever- slept fuk all, so hot still now- stained bed sheets yellow, I'm so tired but need to rehydrate befor I doze bk off n start sweating again...sitting here with protien shake and a lucozade light and big bottle of water jus sippin on each....FCK DNP right now seriously!!! If u hav any job/life comitments I cnt see it possibly to do them and take this ****e....I'm jus bumming around at moment and tht in itself is a task whilst on this stuff lol....clear to say mood has swung and I feel v v v low lol x


----------



## clarkey

Jeeez mate yellow sheets, no sleep that doesnt sound like fun to me,thats crazy stuff! your always in great nick I dont think you need to go that far bud but thats just my opinion i do undertsand your reasons for doin it though as ive been following your jounal.

Looking fantastic in your pic Jordan made some nice gains since last year, Il def catch up with you at your qualifier then the brits. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Clarkey it has its gd and bad signs haha....a v nice plus is someone asked me if I was 3-4 weeks out from a comp yday following this second blast....but at same time I feeel foooooked....I'm currently in a paddling pool in garden keeping cool/tanning.....dnp+mt2=pre holiday dream combo hahah....

I'm sorry I was rubbish and never got over to notts, my last term at lufbra was rubbish, but a gd catch up will b nice mate  , all the best and hopefulli see u soon  x


----------



## XJPX

I am done with this dnp blast...was ment to go til tue but I'm not takin nemor tmo...the heat takes a few days to leave as it is....too hot today...had enuff haha...its dun its job...I'm flat/watery/mentally and physically drained....but also now v v lean haha woooop.

Gh blast starts tmo+30iu lantus a day....

Jus running the bath with cold water to cool down...got an electrolyte mix tht I froze aswell and jus made into a slush puppy thingy haha


----------



## hilly

haha cnt wait to see what u look like at end of blast mate


----------



## DB

sounds like you're suffering dude, how much dnp have u been running this blast?


----------



## XJPX

Hilly I'm hopin this time next week things will b looking gd...shud jus b a tighter and even fuller version then the last pics with deeper separation on quads and waist is noticably tighter again...

Baz- did 400 mate...the fort of 600 in this weather act scares me....I seriously spent most of my day today in a paddling pool, I'm so hot I'm gonna hav another cold bath again soon....its tonit I'm worried about...no fan cos at gfs n its gonna b a horrible experience lol...if gets too bad wil hav to take mattress into the garden lol


----------



## LittleChris

mattress in garden LMAO!!!


----------



## defdaz

Or a pillow and lie in the paddling pool!? 

I used to wear soaking wet socks to bed sometimes, really helped (though didn't do much for the mattress!) :lol:


----------



## XJPX

I actually slept ok...I think I was so shattered from previous ****e dnp sleeps tht I jus konked out....need a nap soon tho so tht will b dun in the paddling pool haha

Shot 16iu gh+30iu lantus this morn...will shoot a further 16iu+10iu novorapid pwo then 8iu gh prebed. Hitting legs today...lots of front squats and lunges... Also jus got a new camera- is awesome- the panasonic lumix one from the advert...so will take my holiday snaps on tht bad boy and some posing pics once iv filled out cos am soooooo flat lol


----------



## XJPX

legs soon, jus gonna get tht session dun, was ment to do it sat but the dnp was fooking me upto much haha...

took a pic of gf...she been trainin with me for 6 months now....she diets v well and has gained a lot of muscle...she trains with perfect form and is now starting to outlift most the the wannabe lads in her gym, is fantastic seeing their face wen she benches 70+ easy and pulling 100+ easy off the floor...as u can see from the pic she packing on the muscle....will take some more pics of her next week wen on hol....she will be competing next year wen she has more muscle and better lines, she likes joe griffiths who has amazing delts and great legs and overall such a balanced and stunning phsyique....her current rate of progress shud see her do v v well indeed onstage next year


----------



## hilly

very impressive mate tell corinne well done


----------



## DB

damngood lat spread on her! she has a lil sore mark from squattin too no? hardcore!


----------



## XJPX

Yuppp thts from squats....she puts me to shame how little she moans about food or training, I spend half the day winging about aching or being hungry or too full or the recent one tht drives her mad ' corinne I'm too hot' hahahah


----------



## WRT

Your gf is obv carrying quite a bit of muscle there, impressive for 6 months:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Progressiv overload mate, she has beaten her log book everysession for 6months straight with proper deload periods to keep it going well and I can bet anythin she will do same for next 6 months  - shows wat can be acheived thru hard work


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> Progressiv overload mate, she has beaten her log book everysession for 6months straight with proper deload periods to keep it going well and I can bet anythin she will do same for next 6 months  - shows wat can be acheived thru hard work


Superb work! Any drug intake or just what is absorbed through contact with you? :lol:

Seriously though i am impressed big time.


----------



## XJPX

Nope no drugs con...apart from ye any overspill from me haha....next year she is more then upfor clen/t3/anavar/primo...she is learning all their effects now, she has gd genetics and great will power so am sure she cud b a gd competitor


----------



## XJPX

Legs tonit was a gd session...found a gd balance in rep ranges..

Heavy front squats 3-5 reps X3

Medium hack squats 8-12 reps X3

High rep leg press 15-20 reps X3

Lying ham curls 12/10/8/8

Calf raise 4X12

Legs r battered...midsection looked v v tight after...same tightness as 4 weeks out last year...but then my abs do cum thru quicker then everythin else


----------



## chrisj22

Brilliant lat spread that, bud!

She should deffo compete


----------



## defdaz

Six months training?! Flipping heck.... well done to both of you! Shame they don't do mixed pairs any more...


----------



## XJPX

back session tonit and beat pulldown and cable row pbs.....weighed in at 220 this morn.....same weight as pre dnp but am much much tighter.....stil v flat and watery tho...as can be seen in the pics...the amount of sweat jus shows how much water was holding tht body cud rid of.....end of the week once fill bk out and drop water will b a much drier fuller 223- everythin is working jus like las time...but these r jus to show wat this dnp blast did....wen on hol will take more pics to show the filling out/drying out effects....id say most prominent diff this time is in legs...spec hammies


----------



## StephenC

XJPX said:


> back session tonit and beat pulldown and cable row pbs.....weighed in at 220 this morn.....same weight as pre dnp but am much much tighter.....stil v flat and watery tho...as can be seen in the pics...the amount of sweat jus shows how much water was holding tht body cud rid of.....end of the week once fill bk out and drop water will b a much drier fuller 223- everythin is working jus like las time...but these r jus to show wat this dnp blast did....wen on hol will take more pics to show the filling out/drying out effects....id say most prominent diff this time is in legs...spec hammies


When did you stop the dnp mate?

Looking very thick & quite lean in those pics:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

StephenC said:


> When did you stop the dnp mate?
> 
> Looking very thick & quite lean in those pics:thumb:


yday mate...so v v flat and shattered still...end of the week shud see a big change...just wanted to see how these r lookin cos know as week goes on will look better each day :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Looking good, mate 

Get that little bit of water off and you're laughing.

It p1sses me off how good you look at 21 or whatever you are!! :lol:


----------



## hilly

legs are noticably leaner pal and that rear lat spread is very good indeed


----------



## StephenC

Pm you in half an hour when I'm home mate :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, been so hungry tonight, so just giving my body what it wants realli, fruit, sweet spud and natural yoghurt, was temted to do a dirty refeed to help hurry the flatness on but doubt will do me any favours water wise

tmo hitting a push session....resting thurs then hitting legs again on fri...

despite feeling like an absolute pile of sh!te whilst on it and just after stopping its results cnt b argued with....looking forward already to next run of it wen bk from egypt, will do 400mg again but try my hardest to hold on for ten days


----------



## jw007

Guns look big

pr**k

PMSL


----------



## big_jim_87

looking very good from the front buddy


----------



## defdaz

Awesome J, really really good. Loving the size of your front delts (espesh from the rear)!! I realised last night that the gym here in basingstoke has plates made by you - 'jordan'


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great bicep peak J


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys  , back shots still arent quite balanced tho, need more width and more upper middle developement as the lower thickness dominates....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes you look very narrow in lat width but the thickness in the back is good IMO.

like two big sausages running up the middle


----------



## LittleChris

Isn't width to a large degree going to be determined by your lat insertions?


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> yes you look very narrow in lat width but the thickness in the back is good IMO.
> 
> like two big sausages running up the middle


but then wats odd is from the front lat width looks gd....am totally happy with tht....will jus hav to keep hitting the pulldowns heavy with fukll stretch and squeeze


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Isn't width to a large degree going to be determined by your lat insertions?


yes defo, but then confused y looks gd from front but not so gd from back lol?


----------



## WRT

Look good mate, glad to see all water in face has gone. How sweaty is that guys ar5e on left in first and second pic??


----------



## Dagman72

WRT said:


> How sweaty is that guys ar5e on left in first and second pic??


I would be worried about you in a gym


----------



## XJPX

push session today, was gd session.....waist is in slightly more from water dropping off, stil holding in my delts/arms tho....

incline barbell press 3x5

incline ahmmer press 3x6-8

hammer shoulder press 3x5-8

side laterals 3x6-12

tricep press machine 3x12

rope pushdowns 1x15

body feels battered.....need a gd nit sleep tonit x


----------



## defdaz

Mate, I think your back is awesome. As you get tighter and tighter the flare will improve as your waist gets smaller.


----------



## bigacb

Very impressed with the improvements over the past year mate.


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys. jus been messing round with new slr camera.... pic of mine n gfs abs say befor we gon on hol haha...defo holiday shape i think ;p ....iv also been smashing in the mt2....she...hasnt haha


----------



## ah24

Sh1t...crazy transformation within weeks lol. Good work dude...gf looks in fkin good nick too!


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Sh1t...crazy transformation within weeks lol. Good work dude...gf looks in fkin good nick too!


haha cheers mate....and ye she been working hard


----------



## big_jim_87

sexy abs buddy good job im not on hols with ya or id rape you!

hows the face? still big or water down at all? i know dnp will hold water


----------



## FATBOY

i deffenatly prefer your physique with a leaner look m8 , and your gf will look mint when she gets a tan


----------



## Testoholic

looking good mate, not gonna lie im jealous, damn i need to get back on track...


----------



## XJPX

cheers jim...haha i need my rape alarm then wen we train together haha...and the water is pretty much off the face now pal...gettin my looks bk 

fatboy and testaholic cheers guys.......and yee i tried jabbing her with mt2 in her sleep but she kept waking up hahahaha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> cheers jim...haha i need my rape alarm then wen we train together haha...and the water is pretty much off the face now pal...*gettin my looks bk*
> 
> fatboy and testaholic cheers guys.......and yee i tried jabbing her with mt2 in her sleep but she kept waking up hahahaha


glad to hear it as you are an ugly cnut with out them lol so yes bring rape alarm lol if i were you i wouldnt leave house with out it..... i know were you live! lololol


----------



## DB

looking lean, love the syringe on the bed u junky fcuk 

Misses looks LEAN! she natty or assisted?


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> looking lean, love the syringe on the bed u junky fcuk
> 
> Misses looks LEAN! she natty or assisted?


haha mate i was waiting who wud spot the syringe, takes a junky to kno a junky baz hahah and the misses is natty, wen bk from hol looking at a var cycle then see wat happens from ther....

right guys update time........this shows the diff between flat and watery dnp and full and harder look 5 days after.....gh blast has helped in recovery, scales r 223 today...... am v plzed with the diff......


----------



## najybomb

Hiya mate, what show you dieting for? Looking massive!


----------



## big_jim_87

lats very lean but insert high?


----------



## big_jim_87

look better in that pic then the last tho so good stuff


----------



## jw007

Look good u drugged up fcker 

xxx


----------



## Jay.32

XJPX said:


> cheers guys. jus been messing round with new slr camera.... pic of mine n gfs abs say befor we gon on hol haha...defo holiday shape i think ;p ....iv also been smashing in the mt2....she...hasnt haha


 lookin lean and large mate....

clean your room dude:laugh:


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Look good u drugged up fcker
> 
> xxx


drugs me...haha im natty mate...bnbf this year ;p


----------



## XJPX

Jay.32 said:


> lookin lean and large mate....
> 
> clean your room dude:laugh:


i hav been packing for holiday, so the place was turned upside down trying to find all my super tight vests hhaha


----------



## StephenC

XJPX said:


> cheers jim...haha i need my rape alarm then wen we train together haha...and the water is pretty much off the face now pal...gettin my looks bk
> 
> fatboy and testaholic cheers guys.......and yee i tried jabbing her with mt2 in her sleep but she kept waking up hahahaha


Serious question... how much do you think a woman would pay for an MT2 nasal inhalator to save jabbing:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

StephenC said:


> Serious question... how much do you think a woman would pay for an MT2 nasal inhalator to save jabbing:confused1: :whistling:


lol i herd they didnt work ?


----------



## SK-XO

Fk sake, looking fkn huge mate. Good shape.


----------



## XJPX

bag is packed, airport time....wooop haha  xxxxxxxx


----------



## ah24

Enjoy the hols dude 

Will email you weight loss as said in text.


----------



## big_jim_87

ah24 said:


> Enjoy the hols dude
> 
> Will email you weight loss as said in text.


why tell him in tx and on er?


----------



## ah24

big_jim_87 said:


> why tell him in tx and on er?


Why question me when you're not involved?


----------



## yannyboy

Subscribed to thread. Really interesting reading to see what is needed for competition.


----------



## big_jim_87

ah24 said:


> Why question me when you're not involved?


lol just thought it looks little silly mate may not have any thing to do with me but thought id let you know so you can stop looking silly in future


----------



## hilly

as said when u txt me pic mate looking very good the off season you have had has been very successful. yes you went big and watery and pushed the boat out but look at the results it has yielded.

i will be hopefully emulating similar improvements next year


----------



## EDG301

Looking bloody good mate! Massive improvements.


----------



## XJPX

its ridiculously hot here  , jus a cuple teasers haha.....


----------



## WRT

Look a little skinny there mate, how long have you been out of training?


----------



## hilly

glad ure having a good time pal. stop standing next to corinne to make ureself look bigger


----------



## tonyc74

Jeez looking like a unit....!


----------



## matt p

proper unit J, bet the locals are loving having 'rambo' there! lol is that some myprotein i spot in the corner of your room...? i ask as i'm off on my hols at the end of the month, do customs not pick up on protein powders/MRP's etc?


----------



## ah24

matt p said:


> do customs not pick up on protein powders/MRP's etc?


So long as its in original packaging etc - should be cool..I went St. Lucia last year and threw 20 CNP Pro-MR Sachets right at top of my suitcase so didn't look like I was trying to hide anything. Went through no problems


----------



## matt p

ah24 said:


> So long as its in original packaging etc - should be cool..I went St. Lucia last year and threw 20 CNP Pro-MR Sachets right at top of my suitcase so didn't look like I was trying to hide anything. Went through no problems


Cheers Mate! i have never used any MRP's as my shakes just normally contain Oats! any reccomendations......taste wise?


----------



## jw007

Your only big cause you abuse drugs *whine whine whinge*

Ever thought about fckin hard training and diet??

give body building bad name Blah blah

I dont take all that sh1t etc etc yawwwnn

Your a sh1t role model  ......................................FOR PENCIL NECKS LMFAO


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, few updates from me.....

decided to drop the t3 in the end....it has hit me HARD hunger wise ontop of the heat...none the less cals r at 4500-5000 all from clean food, actually eating v well but am having to force the food down cos no hunger....wat im hoping...on my return home reintroduce t3 at 50mcg and clen at 40mcg, going to get some ketotifen out here so as to prevent any beta receptor down regulation and mean can keep clen in right til show day. this reintro of clen+t3 will tighten me up even more ontop of the reintroduction of one rip....will run tht for 2 weeks upping clen and t3 in second week, 3rd week will add in dnp at 400mg for 10day blast....following this will run another gh blast which worked v well last time.... from there will re access where i am and what steps will need to be taken to come in peeled

training wise out here narrow benched 180 for 3 yday ( twinged pec a little)

deadlifted 220 for 15 today ( 220 is all the weights they have) lol

so for am plzed, the flatness will hit me soon tho with the absence of slin, gh and gear. will take a single 250mg shot of cidoteston at weekend to keep me tiking over till im home 

bit of water retention in the heat and masses of drinkin has put me at 225 today....


----------



## hilly

Looking great pal impressive, plan sounds good and mad respect for eating so well while over there.

i think with ure pec twinging so much you should stop all flat bb pressing and do dumbells and incline work.

just my thoughts tho


----------



## DB

Dude..Are your training on holiday?

surely a time to relax and allow the injuries to heal?


----------



## XJPX

cheers pal, i think the plan shud work, everythin else has so far ( apart frommaking the u90s lol!!!...tht is v much not going to plan haha) , yee for next cuple weeks am actually jus gonna use machines on my chest...cheetahs has a few really nice chest machine tht will do the job  , plus means can jus focus more on my deadlift and my front squat to make sur back n quads come in thick....


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Dude..Are your training on holiday?
> 
> surely a time to relax and allow the injuries to heal?


training for me is relaxing, plus comps like 10 weeks out lol....no time for rest....time to keep breaking pbs  , injuries can heal after the brits


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> *training for me is relaxing,* plus comps like 10 weeks out lol....no time for rest....time to keep breaking pbs  , injuries can heal after the brits


Fair one dude, I find doughnuts and PS3 my relaxation tools.

after a blowie of course


----------



## WRT

DB said:


> Fair one dude, I find doughnuts and PS3 my relaxation tools.
> 
> after a blowie of course


Not during?


----------



## XJPX

more holiday teasers cos im a dik hed like tht hahaah....ooo and despite dropping t3+clen 43 degree heat seems to make me lean up quick haha......wish i had brought sum 200mg dnp tabs....cud hack tht i think, wud cum bk super dooper shredded haha.....jus cnt wait to get bk n add bk in the one rip and another dnp/gh blast


----------



## SK-XO

Your 10 weeks out yet you look like your about to step onto stage there ^ lol.

Amense physique tho mate.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> more holiday teasers cos im a dik hed like tht hahaah....ooo and despite dropping t3+clen 43 degree heat seems to make me lean up quick haha......wish i had brought sum 200mg dnp tabs....cud hack tht i think, wud cum bk super dooper shredded haha.....jus cnt wait to get bk n add bk in the one rip and another dnp/gh blast


Looking gd mate! Must be nice goin on holiday and also bein in gd nick to show off at the pool lol


----------



## hilly

haha looking phenominal jordan very impressive.


----------



## Davo

Awesome Jordan, looking better in every set of pics! Whatever you've been doing this past year has worked, some of the best progress i've seen i think.

That mt2 has worked too haha


----------



## WRT

Looking awesome buddy


----------



## big_jim_87

cant have all this toung in ass! so jordan you look a cnut! and im still gna rape you!


----------



## yannyboy

I can't wait to see how lean you are going to be in 10 weeks time.


----------



## Jay.32

you look fcuking amazing mate!!!

think your going to go a long way in this game..

Can we also have some pics of the misses sun bathing:lol:


----------



## XJPX

haha cheers guys  , jim u must b attracted to the pics if u wanna rape me  hahaha

yee davo i brought it out here with me, gd tan and makes u horny as fook haha

jay will take sum pervy pics of the gf later lolol, she reads this so il get a slap at sum stage but she will secretlyy love the photo whoreage hahaha


----------



## Lois_Lane

I am very jealous of that chest. Pains me to say but you have done an awesome job!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha cheers guys  ,* jim u must b attracted to the pics if u wanna rape me *  * hahaha*
> 
> yee davo i brought it out here with me, gd tan and makes u horny as fook haha
> 
> jay will take sum pervy pics of the gf later lolol, she reads this so il get a slap at sum stage but she will secretlyy love the photo whoreage hahaha


when have i ever said other wise? just cant have all this tounge in ass! so ill put cock there instead!


----------



## StephenC

Hi J, hope hols good bud, enjoy it cos the hard work starts when you get back 

will reply to pm re outline program over weekend bud, having a rather long n stressful one :cursing: just fvckin hope I can look ok for progress pics 2moro


----------



## NickR24

as well as looking awesome jordan, your journal has been full of interesting reading thus far.

i agree with some, if you want to go far you may need to quiet down what you use, but i hope you dont tone it down...its great to see what REAL dosages are being used for a change.


----------



## big_jim_87

NickR24 said:


> as well as looking awesome jordan, your journal has been full of interesting reading thus far.
> 
> *i agree with some, if you want to go far you may need to quiet down what you use,* but i hope you dont tone it down...its great to see what REAL dosages are being used for a change.


???????????????


----------



## NickR24

big_jim_87 said:


> ???????????????


back on page 12ish or something, a few people including mods suggesting listing your doseages may effect sponsorships, or getting good decisions at shows.


----------



## defdaz

Looking very very good J :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic

holy moly, those pics...looking fantastic bud. :thumb:

youve put me in a bit of a dilema....im finding myself attracted to you in a way that just confuses me...damn you and your body.. :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Chest is a real strong point!

Really can't see you in the U90kg, but never say never I suppose


----------



## Dig

Look in great shape mate, really impressed.

Like how you train as well, having goals for lifts etc and shifting decent weight, makes journal interesting.


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Looking very very good J :thumb:


thanks mate 



Testaholic said:


> holy moly, those pics...looking fantastic bud. :thumb:
> 
> youve put me in a bit of a dilema....im finding myself attracted to you in a way that just confuses me...damn you and your body.. :lol:


hahaha tht made me larf, i was sittin by pool earlier giggling wen read tht mate....once i get a bit more shredded il put sum bum pics up for u haha....jus lemme get sum lines in them first haha :thumb:



LittleChris said:


> Chest is a real strong point!
> 
> Really can't see you in the U90kg, but never say never I suppose


thanks mate, i kno  , i reali dnt wanna do u100s, jus not gd enuff for tht at all yet....but will jus see what happens



Dig said:


> Look in great shape mate, really impressed.
> 
> Like how you train as well, having goals for lifts etc and shifting decent weight, makes journal interesting.


thanks mate, will get sum vids of lifts going in the next cuple weeks, got my eye on a 200kilo front squat so will b plzed if get tht in next blast


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> I am very jealous of that chest. Pains me to say but you have done an awesome job!


thanks mate  , always appreciate the support from u 



big_jim_87 said:


> when have i ever said other wise? just cant have all this tounge in ass! so ill put cock there instead!


hahahahah...perv alert



StephenC said:


> Hi J, hope hols good bud, enjoy it cos the hard work starts when you get back
> 
> will reply to pm re outline program over weekend bud, having a rather long n stressful one :cursing: just fvckin hope I can look ok for progress pics 2moro


thanks matey, and yepp my head will b solely in comp mode once im home, is nice relaxing out here but jus wanna start getting the scales down now n seeing my legs follow my upper body

ur gonna look sharp dnt u worry, uv worked hard, it wil b shown in the pics 



NickR24 said:


> as well as looking awesome jordan, your journal has been full of interesting reading thus far.
> 
> i agree with some, if you want to go far you may need to quiet down what you use, but i hope you dont tone it down...its great to see what REAL dosages are being used for a change.


thanks mate and am glad can provide a nice insight into drugs and what not, obv not everyone uses wat i use or need to, sum r gifted enuff to need v little damn them, but then again most use a lot more then they let on n then frown upon those tht tell the truth....


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking wicked mate.

Nothing like looking good on holiday.

Bet you are getting plenty of attention.


----------



## XJPX

be-large said:


> Great log Jordan, Very insightful.
> 
> Are you doing the hgh blasts based on how one releases HGH during puberty?


yes thts correct, will b running one as soon as bk from hol.

decided against taking a 250mg shot this weekend, iv got my orals with me so just using those for this week, will recommence gear wen bk home end of the week, will front load the week with 4ml one rip and hit n 1g of test e straight away, ths combined with the reitroduction of t3 and clen will see a further drop in bodyfat and send strength thru the roof for further muscle gains


----------



## XJPX

sum more hol pics  , dnt reali want to come home if am honest, so relaxing out here, uploading these whilst sitting with feet in the pool haha.....


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Monster. Any other trainers out there picking up their 'supplements'?


----------



## hilly

sounds like ure having a great time pal, enjoy as the hard work starts again when you get back


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> :lol: Monster. Any other trainers out there picking up their 'supplements'?


actually no, all iv seen is complete muppets tht havent had a clue, wen iv gone into pharmacies they hav then started asking me for advice on wat to get and wats a gd price...all looked like they never been in a gym in their life lol


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> sounds like ure having a great time pal, enjoy as the hard work starts again when you get back


cheers pal and i kno  , the first three weeks wen bk the focus will b moving maximum maximum weights and realli htting it super hard whilst the slight cal drop and t3/clen/t5 do their job


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking absolutely incredible mate. What i would do for a physique like that!!!

Have an awesome time.


----------



## DEJ

i stayed in that hotel dude, grande azure yeah? been down that stupidly long jetty/pier on the beach yet lol.


----------



## XJPX

DEJ said:


> i stayed in that hotel dude, grande azure yeah? been down that stupidly long jetty/pier on the beach yet lol.


haha yee mate snapped this bad boy walking bk on the jetty.....


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> haha yee mate snapped this bad boy walking bk on the jetty.....


HAHAHAHA WTF!! That is a bloke isnt it?????

Looking awesome Jordan.


----------



## hilly

Jordan dont lie mate, u took a picture so you could show it around the shops to get ureself a pair.


----------



## XJPX

ok so jus trained legs, fkin battered them with gf....we did squats working upto 220 for 5 ass to grass, then legpress 3x10 rest paused three times round, then 3 sets of lunges, then toe press, stumbled into the pool once dun and was fooooooked haha.....newhoooo here is hammy condition....v plzed for wat is 9 weeks out this weekend....


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> HAHAHAHA WTF!! That is a bloke isnt it?????
> 
> Looking awesome Jordan.


haha yeeee, he was loving it 



hilly said:


> Jordan dont lie mate, u took a picture so you could show it around the shops to get ureself a pair.


ok ur right,iv actually sent the pic to the guy i get mytrunks off to replicate them for this year  , im gonna rock those bad boys onstage haha


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> ok so jus trained legs, fkin battered them with gf....we did squats working upto 220 for 5 ass to grass, then legpress 3x10 rest paused three times round, then 3 sets of lunges, then toe press, stumbled into the pool once dun and was fooooooked haha.....newhoooo here is hammy condition....v plzed for wat is 9 weeks out this weekend....


ahhh yessss, glutes as promised :devil2: :wink:

:lol:

in all seriousness, can see have very well developed hams and a thick lower back :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

legs look to have come on loads pal. need to bring those calfs up i reckon to match now.

Whats the gym like over there? is it in the hotel?


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> legs look to have come on loads pal. need to bring those calfs up i reckon to match now.
> 
> Whats the gym like over there? is it in the hotel?


gym is fekin awesome, has smith machine,leg press, bench, latpulldown, cable cross over, preacher pad, shoulder press, a few barbells, dumbells upto 35kg, 200kgs of olympic plates.....

and im working on calves, but they wont co operate like everythin else does, got 9 weeks til qualifier will see what can do in tht time


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> ahhh yessss, glutes as promised :devil2: :wink:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> in all seriousness, can see have very well developed hams and a thick lower back :thumbup1:


once the bums in will put up sum boxerless ones hahaha....no bending over pics tho...thts jus not cool lolol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey jordan, your look great mate, loving these holiday pictures.

full moon pose, are you tickling your own balls???!


----------



## chrisj22

I was checking your pics out, ya know, like ya do :whistling:

and my wife walks past the screen and say's 'Wow, he looks amazing'.

Cheers luv.... :cursing: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey jordan, your look great mate, loving these holiday pictures.
> 
> full moon pose, are you tickling your own balls???!


haha glad ur liking the hol snaps  , and yeee tickling away hahaha


----------



## XJPX

chrisj22 said:


> I was checking your pics out, ya know, like ya do :whistling:
> 
> and my wife walks past the screen and say's 'Wow, he looks amazing'.
> 
> Cheers luv.... :cursing: :lol:


hahaha :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Haimer

Wow you have done a great job, looking quality!! Was unsure of your "unorthodox" methods but damn they have worked, may have to send a PM about working together.

Seriously impressed, sounds like you are enjoying Egypt - how you coping with eating so much in the heat? Has it affected you at all?


----------



## XJPX

Haimer said:


> Wow you have done a great job, looking quality!! Was unsure of your "unorthodox" methods but damn they have worked, may have to send a PM about working together.
> 
> Seriously impressed, sounds like you are enjoying Egypt - how you coping with eating so much in the heat? Has it affected you at all?


pm away matey  , would love to work with u, these methods arent sumthin id jump straight into tho if we were to work together, but if u speak to any of the 6 guys+1 girl tht im now working with im sure they will b v happy with how things are progressing so far 

ermm it was tough last week food wise, this week has been no problem at all, and hav been eating easily


----------



## Baz R

what height are you mate ?????????

looking sick on your hol pics btw !!!!!!!


----------



## XJPX

Baz R said:


> what height are you mate ?????????
> 
> looking sick on your hol pics btw !!!!!!!


im short mate, 5ft 6/7 and currently weighing 220 on the dot as of this morn...


----------



## Baz R

fukin hell thats a decent weight for your size mate especially with the condition your in


----------



## yannyboy

Jordan, are you still going to go for the 90kg class, you will need to lose 22lbs.

You look pretty lean to go down another 22lbs.

Also what sort of cycle do you use coming to a comp. not just with AAS's but with T3, clen, DNP etc.

Great read with lots of good info.


----------



## XJPX

Baz R said:


> fukin hell thats a decent weight for your size mate especially with the condition your in


cheers pal, once bk on gear and after the next 3 weeks of hard work tht will go upto 225 and il b slightly tighter  ... providing all goes to plan


----------



## XJPX

yannyboy said:


> Jordan, are you still going to go for the 90kg class, you will need to lose 22lbs.
> 
> You look pretty lean to go down another 22lbs.
> 
> Also what sort of cycle do you use coming to a comp. not just with AAS's but with T3, clen, DNP etc.
> 
> Great read with lots of good info.


hello mate, no i wont make u90s now thts for sur, il hav to loose 22 pound jus to make weight, tht doesnt allow for carb up which adds 3 or so pounds, means id hav to loose 26+ pounds.... so looks like it will b u100s for me  which il admit im not super excited about as they r big boys...

t3 over next 9 weeks will b tappered up, 12.5mcgs each week, clen the same 20mcgs each week, t5s the same increase by 1 tab every cuple weeks. dnp i will b doing one more blast which will b a 10 day 400mg run.

ass wise im a big onerip fan, tht and test are wat im using at moment....winny+proviron will b added at about 4 weeks out along with letro/adex....

gh wise will b blasting next week along with lantus, then will drop lantus for a few weeks until i want it again to fill bk out post dnp blast.

ghrp il use following the gh blasts...

i think tht about covers it haha :thumb:

hav a cuple secrets in ther too but they are provided from a kind sponsor so will keep those bits under wraps :beer:


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> hello mate, no i wont make u90s now thts for sur, il hav to loose 22 pound jus to make weight, tht doesnt allow for carb up which adds 3 or so pounds, means id hav to loose 26+ pounds.... so looks like it will b u100s for me  which il admit im not super excited about as they r big boys...
> 
> t3 over next 9 weeks will b tappered up, 12.5mcgs each week, clen the same 20mcgs each week, t5s the same increase by 1 tab every cuple weeks. dnp i will b doing one more blast which will b a 10 day 400mg run.
> 
> ass wise im a big onerip fan, tht and test are wat im using at moment....winny+proviron will b added at about 4 weeks out along with letro/adex....
> 
> gh wise will b blasting next week along with lantus, then will drop lantus for a few weeks until i want it again to fill bk out post dnp blast.
> 
> ghrp il use following the gh blasts...
> 
> i think tht about covers it haha :thumb:
> 
> hav a cuple secrets in ther too but they are provided from a kind sponsor so will keep those bits under wraps :beer:


do you always taper t3, clen ect? ive been using t3 for number weeks now, highly impressed i must say. havent used clen in years. out of the 3, t5's, clen, t3 which do you rate the highest for shifting fat on a cut?


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> do you always taper t3, clen ect? ive been using t3 for number weeks now, highly impressed i must say. havent used clen in years. out of the 3, *t5's, clen, t3 which do you rate the highest for shifting fat on a cut?*


dnp...oh wait tht wasnt an option :whistling:

the combo of t3/clen together in my opinion mate, v synergistic and yee always taper...think about it in the sense tht if u slowly taper each week it keeps the body steadily in a cal deficit without it being able to adapt...keep regular consistent fat loss quite easy....providing diet in check too

t5s i jus use cos they giv me a buzz haha...


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> dnp...oh wait tht wasnt an option :whistling:
> 
> the combo of t3/clen together in my opinion mate, v synergistic and yee always taper...think about it in the sense tht if u slowly taper each week it keeps the body steadily in a cal deficit without it being able to adapt...keep regular consistent fat loss quite easy....providing diet in check too
> 
> t5s i jus use cos they giv me a buzz haha...


dnp...:laugh:. still havent pluked up the courage to use that yet. maybe if i book few weeks off work i may try it.

t5's i find help give me the energy to get thru the day lol, t3 is a biatch at the moment for lethargy. im up to 100mcg ed.

i guess thats makes pretty good sense, i tapered up with the t3. if i add clen in do you think should lowe t3 dose or keep it at 100mcg?


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> dnp...:laugh:. still havent pluked up the courage to use that yet. maybe if i book few weeks off work i may try it.
> 
> t5's i find help give me the energy to get thru the day lol, t3 is a biatch at the moment for lethargy. im up to 100mcg ed.
> 
> i guess thats makes pretty good sense, i tapered up with the t3. if i add clen in do you think should lowe t3 dose or keep it at 100mcg?


no i wudnt now drop it bk down, keep it at 100 and jus slowly build up ur clen


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> no i wudnt now drop it bk down, keep it at 100 and jus slowly build up ur clen


thanks buddy :thumb: .


----------



## Davo

You look really well mate.

Will you be taking the same approach in your next off season do you think? I.e. going heavy again? They're were comments that you looked unhealthy, very bloated etc but your looking good now when it matters... and gained a **** load of muscle by the looks of things!


----------



## XJPX

Davo said:


> You look really well mate.
> 
> Will you be taking the same approach in your next off season do you think? I.e. going heavy again? They're were comments that you looked unhealthy, very bloated etc but your looking good now when it matters... and gained a **** load of muscle by the looks of things!


hey bud, yee il b going heavy again, it worked for me, i will try to tidy up my look and not get as watery, as tht was the problem as my face looked so big and puffy haha...if tht can b avoided then all shud b gd 

right guys im bk home now, had a fkin nightmare at egyptian customs, i wnated to bring bk a fair few sweeties tht i picked up out there, they saw me cumin a mile off n and just rinsed me, one guy wanted 60quid in the toilets to let me go thru, which i was cool with, until then these senior guys jus started tking the **** n jus putting my stuff straight into their pocklets n walking off, in the end after me arguing with guys whose english was as gd as my egyptian they let me keep a few bits, but they took 75percent of it.... was a rubbish ending to a great hol  , slept alll dayb yday and now am wide awake at 5.30 today


----------



## defdaz

Ah f*ck sorry mate, what a bunch of cvnts!! Still, great holiday and I bet you're raring to go now. :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Ah f*ck sorry mate, what a bunch of cvnts!! Still, great holiday and I bet you're raring to go now. :thumb:


i kno mate  , but ye was stil lovely break, erm today im shattered...my sleep patterns all over the shot yday.

but today is chest n abs, due to chest being in a potnetially vulnerable state if i use heavy free weights il jus b using machines and pupming it full of blood so today will b an easy 30mins in the gym...


----------



## StephenC

I mustve missed something, what happened to your chest?


----------



## XJPX

StephenC said:


> I mustve missed something, what happened to your chest?


twinged it nrrow benching in egypt, did a 180 triple n on 3rd rep it really tugged, its defo in pec tear scare zone at moment, so takin it super easy on it x


----------



## StephenC

XJPX said:


> twinged it nrrow benching in egypt, did a 180 triple n on 3rd rep it really tugged, its defo in pec tear scare zone at moment, so takin it super easy on it x


I think id drop training chest for a couple of weeks mate, let it heal, get the dose upped on the gh peps and ease back into it, not as though your chest is lacking :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

StephenC said:


> I think id drop training chest for a couple of weeks mate, let it heal, get the dose upped on the gh peps and ease back into it, not as though your chest is lacking :thumbup1:


im thinkin of pinning igf into it?


----------



## StephenC

XJPX said:


> im thinkin of pinning igf into it?


Hmmm, PM me tonight mate, pretty sure I've got some info somewhere on peptides and healing, any idea if it's muscular or connective tissue?


----------



## XJPX

StephenC said:


> Hmmm, PM me tonight mate, pretty sure I've got some info somewhere on peptides and healing, any idea if it's muscular or connective tissue?


v hard to tell, its right in pec delt tie in area, im inclined to say muscular as if it was connective tissue, id hav rotator cuff problems and probs wudnt b able to to chins or curls x


----------



## defdaz

Sh*t be careful mate - look at my avvy....


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Sh*t be careful mate - look at my avvy....


i kno mate  , in all seriousness il b so metnally scarred if i tear it, i tore my syndesmosis in my last season at wasps, its the ligament jus above ankle tht holds tib and fib together, my tib and fib separated and slid down either side of my foot....every time i see sumone roll their ankle now i wretch n feel sick cos i get proper flashbackls of it :s ...v odd....but i know id b so scared of it happening again if i did it once x


----------



## defdaz

Oh my god that sounds friggin awful!! Is your ankle ok now?

I'm the same now mate - when I see people benching I cringe (I did it incline benching - 7th rep on 140kg). I can still recall it really clearly, and it was nine years ago now. I pretty much gave up bodybuilding for years because of it. Back now though! :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Oh my god that sounds friggin awful!! Is your ankle ok now?
> 
> I'm the same now mate - when I see people benching I cringe (I did it incline benching - 7th rep on 140kg). I can still recall it really clearly, and it was nine years ago now. I pretty much gave up bodybuilding for years because of it. Back now though! :thumb:


ye ankle is ok, but the injury led to compartment syndrome cos ligaments never healed properly, is why i got released cos cud barely run by the end of it all....i cnt do any incline treadmill cardio as it jus kills, i hav to do it all on cross trainer


----------



## ScottCP

Hello mate, how things? Holiday snaps look good, i think you probly could hit the U90kg if you really sliced it and diced it mate, guess ul just have to see as the weeks go on.

Egypt customs tried the same with me, i just asked to see there superior and evenchually got threw with everything i had.


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Hello mate, how things? Holiday snaps look good, i think you probly could hit the U90kg if you really sliced it and diced it mate, guess ul just have to see as the weeks go on.
> 
> Egypt customs tried the same with me, i just asked to see there superior and evenchually got threw with everything i had.


hello mate, i wont make u90s i really doubt, i was 101 this morn again, n by end of this 3 week phase of re adding 1g of test, 4200 cals and onerip il still b 100ish and tighter as readding clen and t3....


----------



## bigkiwi

Looking good in the holiday pics Jordan - lovin the MT-2 tan


----------



## MissBC

XJPX said:


> v hard to tell, its right in pec delt tie in area, im inclined to say muscular* as if it was connective tissue, id hav rotator cuff problems and probs wudnt b able to to chins or curls* x


not necessarily jordan.... i wouldn't rule out connective tissue imo


----------



## XJPX

MissBC said:


> not necessarily jordan.... i wouldn't rule out connective tissue imo


elooo, okies...it does seem to b irritated during shrugs at the furtherst point of scapula depression...if tht gives any indication?


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope it recovers ok for you Jordan. Would be an absolute [email protected] for you to get an injury now!


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Hope it recovers ok for you Jordan. Would be an absolute [email protected] for you to get an injury now!


oh dnt worry it wont hinder anythin, jus no heavy pressing mate, no biggie  , jus hav to becareful it doesnt go ping then i am fooked lol x


----------



## XJPX

bigkiwi said:


> Looking good in the holiday pics Jordan - lovin the MT-2 tan


thanks mate, didnt even do all tht much sunbathing, too hot for me, so jus posed around in the pool haha x


----------



## MissBC

XJPX said:


> elooo, okies...it does seem to b irritated during shrugs at the furtherst point of scapula depression...if tht gives any indication?


does it hurt with any shoulder movements? abd/add/flex/ext/internal or external rotation?

can you feel a 'sore bit' yourself?


----------



## XJPX

MissBC said:


> does it hurt with any shoulder movements? abd/add/flex/ext/internal or external rotation?
> 
> can you feel a 'sore bit' yourself?


nope nothing in any planes of shoulder movement, and i cnt feel a sore bit but it does hav a dull ache to it...i tried using machine jus now and it didnt like those at all....going to rest it now for 2 weeks i think


----------



## XJPX

ok so chamnged my plans peptide wise this week...not running a gh blast....i want to run a consitent amount of gh for the next 3 weeks, will gh blast following my dnp run....

so peptides wise going bk to dat b trus protocol of

200mcg ghrp6...15mins later 4iu gh+5iu novorapid+brekki

this repeated at meal 3

preworkout using igf...curently going to microdose into my right pec

pwo 8iu gh+ 10iu novo.... on non training days will hit another ghrp shot at this time

prebed 200mcg ghrp6

keeping the lantus out....reasons bering sumthin tht stephenC said about moment in a day and how at certain times of the day the body will b more inclined to b in a state of lipolysis and at others not....with lantus i think this is harder to control compared to novorapid tht has a quick onset and finish in the body....therefore will do wat we want it to do by shuttling in the the gh+food at the times its taken, but at other times of the day the body is then in a cal deficit and loosing fat.....

will see how it works over next few weeks neways


----------



## Baz R

Soory to hear about the customs thing mate,,,,,,the thick fukers probably thought if they take them theyll start to look like you lol.


----------



## XJPX

Baz R said:


> Soory to hear about the customs thing mate,,,,,,the thick fukers probably thought if they take them theyll start to look like you lol.


haha no worries pal....was a lesson learnt realli...

oo also forgot to update tht bk using syntheselen and synthetine.....taking them with the slin shot at morning, insulin improves the efficiecy of the l carnitine


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> ye ankle is ok, but the injury led to compartment syndrome cos ligaments never healed properly, is why i got released cos cud barely run by the end of it all....i cnt do any incline treadmill cardio as it jus kills, i hav to do it all on cross trainer


same as my mrs no running just x trainer and bikes etc

about the pec let me know what happens as i have had the same thim over and over in left at 1st now i get it in right i did 1st one (left on flat bar bench) it was pittyfull 140k lol so havent don any heavy flat for a couple years as when i do it fuks me over then all i could do was incline so i did and went heavy (160kx2 was best but felt like i had a lot more in me if never fuked pec) i did the incline on a diet again a pussy 140k fuked the right side lol so now i just cant do heavy press at all and trying to train with pecs that are not 100% i must have tryed to aid the lift with other muscles and shufted the emphasis on to my rotator cuff and then that went on me lol so dnt try and push it i hope you have better luck with it then i did i had a few massages (deep tissues) did help but if its a tear its a tear massage will only break down the scar tissue and swelling and fluid build up maybe with gh in it may be a diff story?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> same as my mrs no running just x trainer and bikes etc
> 
> about the pec let me know what happens as i have had the same thim over and over in left at 1st now i get it in right i did 1st one (left on flat bar bench) it was pittyfull 140k lol so havent don any heavy flat for a couple years as when i do it fuks me over then all i could do was incline so i did and went heavy (160kx2 was best but felt like i had a lot more in me if never fuked pec) i did the incline on a diet again a pussy 140k fuked the right side lol so now i just cant do heavy press at all and trying to train with pecs that are not 100% i must have tryed to aid the lift with other muscles and shufted the emphasis on to my rotator cuff and then that went on me lol so dnt try and push it i hope you have better luck with it then i did i had a few massages (deep tissues) did help but if its a tear its a tear massage will only break down the scar tissue and swelling and fluid build up maybe with gh in it may be a diff story?


mine is v sore, im totally now resting it for next 2-3 weeks


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> hello mate, i wont make u90s i really doubt, i was 101 this morn again, n by end of this 3 week phase of re adding 1g of test, 4200 cals and onerip il still b 100ish and tighter as readding clen and t3....


i was talking to Lewis Breed about you last friday as he asked what class you would be doing.....i said U90kg maybe but was not sure he is doing the O90kg class


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i was talking to Lewis Breed about you last friday as he asked what class you would be doing.....i said U90kg maybe but was not sure he is doing the O90kg class


lewis will come in awesome am sure and will b v hard to beat, im hoping stil to make u90s.. but i dnt think will allow me any room for a carb up if i was to make it....i was 100kg this morn ( dropping my cals from last week dropped off a bit of water from the 101-102 i was at the weekend) i jus dnt see myself dropping 10kgs, i think i hav 7-8max to loose :s ....... i think i will jus have to relli on fact am a few inches shorter then what most of the guys in the class will be


----------



## big_jim_87

better to drop a class surely? better to be the top of a weight class (biggest) then the bottom of a weight class (one of the smallest?)

do you not think you will drop lots more glycogen and water when peps and gear is out of the system? i think if you could get down it would be better for you as you would fuking mental that dry and tight! how long you have now?


----------



## XJPX

I'm gonna b dry and tight regardless bro, the fact is I'm stil v much growing which is why its unlikely I'll get down lol. And to b honest this year isn't about being top or bottom of a weight class....its only inters...I'm not prepared to drop muscle tht iv worked hard for jus to make the lower weight class....which trust me isn't always easier...last years u90s was easily jus as gd as the Over 90s


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> I'm gonna b dry and tight regardless bro, the fact is I'm stil v much growing which is why its unlikely I'll get down lol. And to b honest this year isn't about being top or bottom of a weight class....its only inters...I'm not prepared to drop muscle tht iv worked hard for jus to make the lower weight class....which trust me isn't always easier...last years u90s was easily jus as gd as the Over 90s


wasnt saying it was easyer buddy just harder to beat some one with 7-10kg on you then ppl at best the same weight?

fair play buddy do what you want wasnt trying to tell you what to do but i think you could get down? your talking of weight once youv upped this n that but what about when you drop this n that? im not an expert iv never comped you have you know your body better then i do (for now but that will change when i rape you) so fair play i get what you mean about the inters and not wanting to drop lbm tho.

i think you will do ok what ever class you do just thought its better to be top of class then bottom


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> I'm gonna b dry and tight regardless bro, the fact is I'm stil v much growing which is why its unlikely I'll get down lol. And to b honest this year isn't about being top or bottom of a weight class....its only inters...I'm not prepared to drop muscle tht iv worked hard for jus to make the lower weight class....which trust me isn't always easier...last years u90s was easily jus as gd as the Over 90s


its about being the best you that you can possibly be regardless of weight class, with you growing mate you will smash up the top ends of the class in future years good luck


----------



## clarkey

Jordan youve got a top physique mate dont worry about anyone else in the class let them worry about you..the rate your growing your gonna be top of that weight class next year  ...just go do the doo mate you'll be fine:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> lewis will come in awesome am sure and will b v hard to beat, im hoping stil to make u90s.. but i dnt think will allow me any room for a carb up if i was to make it....i was 100kg this morn ( dropping my cals from last week dropped off a bit of water from the 101-102 i was at the weekend) i jus dnt see myself dropping 10kgs, i think i hav 7-8max to loose :s ....... i think i will jus have to relli on fact am a few inches shorter then what most of the guys in the class will be


yes mate agree on Lewis he certainly made use of last year and with him not having to do a qualifier no one will know how he looks before the big day....

from your current pics i can see you being 91kg ish but i think you could sacrifice 1-1.5kg of muscle to make the U90kg class and be a short big man in that class rather than the bottom of the weight class in the O90kg if you see what i mean.

certainly did not do James L any harm, plus i feel that muscle loss would bounce right back on after the show....but in saying all this we all know what it is like when you diet you may get to 91-92kg and literally have nothing else to drop or you may get to 91-92kg and still have some on your glutes and hams as no diet is the same each year guess you will have to just deal with it at the time...


----------



## hilly

Its a hard shout i agree. Jordan as you say you are growing still which could make it even harder if you keep progressing as you are.

If you have to do the O90 then so be it but remember you are on the shorter side which will does make you look bigger and mean you wont look out of place standing next to some1 who may be a few kg heavier than you but a few inches taller as well.


----------



## 3752

this is very true Hilly if the guys would be a few kg's more fact is most of the guys in the O90kg are well over 90kg....Jordan i am not saying you cannot compete with the guys in this class what i am saying is that it may be better being on the upper limit of the U90kg class than the lower limit of the O90kg class


----------



## big_jim_87

Pscarb said:


> yes mate agree on Lewis he certainly made use of last year and with him not having to do a qualifier no one will know how he looks before the big day....
> 
> from your current pics i can see you being 91kg ish* but i think you could sacrifice 1-1.5kg of muscle to make the U90kg class and be a short big man in that class rather than the bottom of the weight class in the O90kg if you see what i mean.*
> 
> *certainly did not do James L any harm, plus i feel that muscle loss would bounce right back on after the show*....but in saying all this we all know what it is like when you diet you may get to 91-92kg and literally have nothing else to drop or you may get to 91-92kg and still have some on your glutes and hams as no diet is the same each year guess you will have to just deal with it at the time...


lol this was my point you just worded it better lol


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Its a hard shout i agree. Jordan as you say you are growing still which could make it even harder if you keep progressing as you are.
> 
> If you have to do the O90 then so be it but remember you are on the shorter side which will does make you look bigger and mean you wont look out of place standing next to some1 who may be a few kg heavier than you but a few inches taller as well.


ok but what about the guy 2inch taller but 99.9kg? if like paul said he only hits 91-92kg he would look small to some one on this scale but i guess thats were razor sharp conditioning comes in?

like i said iv not comped so maybe my words are worthless?


----------



## hilly

Theres far to many ifs and buts to make a set decision this far out IMO.

dropping below does make alot of sense but wont benefit if he cant fill out and looks stringy possibly? on the other hand depending who turns up he may be totally outsized in the heavier cat.

Then again if he is totally sliced and diced at 92kg i dnt think he will be overlooked.


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> Theres far to many ifs and buts to make a set decision this far out IMO.
> 
> dropping below does make alot of sense but wont benefit if he cant fill out and looks stringy possibly? on the other hand depending who turns up he may be totally outsized in the heavier cat.
> 
> Then again if he is totally sliced and diced at 92kg i dnt think he will be overlooked.


totally agree Hilly far to many ifs and buts this far out, although there is nothing to say that the guys in the O90kg class will not be shredded i know one guy who will be 

i am sure the jordan will make the decision he is hapy with when the time comes, can you still swap classes after you have qualified in the UKBFF? if you can maybe qualify as a O90kg then bring it right down for the final??


----------



## XJPX

jim ur defo right it is better to b at the top of a weight class, but liek paul and hilly hav said at this far out i realli cudnt say, once i am like 92ish i cud then say right i can make u90s or not....at the end of this 3 week phase of wat im doing i will hav a better estimate of where i am.

thanks for the support clarkey and ojay, i kno iv jus gotta keep tht approach in forefront of my mind


----------



## OJay

no probs,

pscarb im pretty sure if you qualify for a certain class if you drop weight it is fine


----------



## Rocho

Does weight really matter??

As long as you up come in looking the best you possibly can, that's all you can do!?

Worrying about weight will only throw a spanner in the works IMO!!


----------



## 3752

Rocho said:


> Does weight really matter??
> 
> As long as you up come in looking the best you possibly can, that's all you can do!?
> 
> Worrying about weight will only throw a spanner in the works IMO!!


it does when the classes are weight classes, i have seen some great guys miss their weight class by 1-2kg and end up in a class they are out muscled in now i am not saying this is the case for Jordan but weight will matter come the 8th of October


----------



## XJPX

trained delts and tris tonit...gd session but pec is v sore after posing practice after, hitting quarter turns and side chests battered it and im in dire need of a decent physio....i jus dnt kno anyone i trust....does anyone in the sussex/london area who competes use a gd physio tht realli know wat they doing as i need treatment/ultrasound

anywhoo on the plus side of a sore pec....took pics and was plzed, from those pics got a private message from lindsay bruce on facebook inviting me upto his gym to train and if he in any way can help out with my prep he would....its amazing how selfless some guys in this sport are, i get the same from joe, scott and hilly who i talk to everyday who realli do encourage and show so much support without any hidden agenda or jealousy and it makes this sport such a nicer thing to b part of when thats the feel you get from ppl.


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk face is small! lol

when is comp?


----------



## WRT

Looking good buddy.

Does anyone else think Jordan looks like Joe?


----------



## kgb

WRT said:


> Looking good buddy.
> 
> Does anyone else think Jordan looks like Joe?


lol, the mt2 and stella diet?


----------



## WRT

I mean face, they actually look so similar he could be his son:lol:


----------



## XJPX

Jim the face is only gonna get smaller  ... 8 weeks to bham, 6 weeks to lesta....stil undecided which I'll do x

Haha...I don't touch stella...I hateeeeeeeeeeeee tht stuff...I drink cocktails


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Jim the face is only gonna get smaller  ... 8 weeks to bham, 6 weeks to lesta....stil undecided which I'll do x
> 
> Haha...I don't touch stella...I hateeeeeeeeeeeee tht stuff...I drink cocktails


right you are gay its not enough you cant help but look it but now you drink cocktails? lol


----------



## OJay

Nice progress in condition mate

For the side chest have you tried being a lot more upright. it just looks really uncomfortable for you like that? What about watching from midnight mount


----------



## XJPX

Ojay wen I stand tall I loose some of the thickness in my chest that I get from posing this way, I need to find a medium between the two, will b practising...


----------



## matt p

Looking in good nick J!

What ratio of cals are you on at the moment?

Randon question to throw into the mix but what supplements do you use during comp prep? i'm not talking AAS etc I'm talking about bcaa's, multivits what do you swear by or advise? as some people take everything others just a select few items.


----------



## chrisj22

Hamstrings looking excellent!


----------



## hilly

LMAO cockstails kick ass.

Their is a lovely caramel cream one in a champagne bar near me. dynamite

looking nice and thick as always jordan. Have you tried being a little more upright in the pose just for comparison you seem a little hunched over their


----------



## clarkey

Looking good Jordan some nice improvements especially hamstrings, hanging nicely is this an area u have been working on?

Lindsay Bruce is a top bloke gets in crazy condition, he looked inside out at the finals last year, good guy to get advice off.


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> Ojay wen I stand tall I loose some of the thickness in my chest that I get from posing this way, I need to find a medium between the two, will b practising...


definately got the body to show off, im sure you know what you are doing matey

is that your fave pose?


----------



## jw007

Got to be honest J

you look sh1t, Guns are small, you will be lucky to come in at around 80kg looking at your condition now.

Besides I know everyone in u90s and over 90s competiting

They ALL look better and TBH are way stronger, plus they train harder and take far far less drugs.

All have made more improvements in 2 months than you in entire year

Advice???

Go home.......

Be a family man 

x


----------



## LittleChris

jw007 said:


> Got to be honest J
> 
> you look sh1t, Guns are small, you will be lucky to come in at around 80kg looking at your condition now.
> 
> Besides I know everyone in u90s and over 90s competiting
> 
> They ALL look better and TBH are way stronger, plus they train harder and take far far less drugs.
> 
> All have made more improvements in 2 months than you in entire year
> 
> Advice???
> 
> Go home.......
> 
> Be a family man
> 
> x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking good Jordan, onwards and upwards


----------



## XJPX

Matt I'm on 4200ish still, 400 protien, 420 carb and then 90ish fats, supplement wise....animal pak, omega 3s, primrose oil, scivation xtend, a decent whey, syntha 6 befor bed...I dnt use preworkout stuff to b honest....if I was to I'd use superpump/size on combo by gaspari...big fan of tht. Heard gd things about vpx shotgun aswell...

Hilly haha I like the creamy ones the best, cnt beat a pina colada hahah...and I need to play with my posing, going over to joes next week so will nail it then 

Cheers chris, clarkey  , and yee ojay I'd say side chest I like best, but I think rear double bi/latpsread cud b a strong one for me this year aswell 

Cheers for support as always Joe hahah....fuk the haterz ey haha


----------



## OJay

will look forward to seeing the improvements in that pose mate

i love the side chest when i actually hit it properly, and side tricep now my shoulders arent as tight!


----------



## XJPX

And yee clarkey lots of stiff legged deads, 4 sets of 6 norm...going heavy as poss.

Also an idea guys....its my left pec tht is battered....it is however slightly bigger then right pec....was thinkin for next cuple weeks doing sum single armed stuff on right pec...wil prefatigue it first so tht emphasis is on tht so as to avoid any delt/tri imblance this idea may bring about....but it maybe a decent chance to balance this area out  , so on mon was thinkin

Single arm pec dec 4X20

Single arm incline hammer press 3X8

Single arm flat machine press 3X8

Then doing sum real real light work on left pec jus to get blood flow into it to speed recovery, so jus light machine press but with empty stack again so I barely feel a contraction, do a few sets of 20-30 reps then job dun  x


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> *LMAO cockstails kick ass.*
> 
> *Their is a lovely caramel cream one in a champagne bar near me. dynamite*
> 
> looking nice and thick as always jordan. Have you tried being a little more upright in the pose just for comparison you seem a little hunched over their


we all know about you any way mate......


----------



## XJPX

Back session today....targets are 290 triple and after tht 260 for 5...will video what happens regardless haha x


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Back session today....targets are 290 triple and after tht 260 for 5...will video what happens regardless haha x


Look forward to this. One strong mother f****r!!!

Also, thanks for all the information you have given in other thread about keeping a log. I have taken this advice and started doing this and im really enjoying training more than ever and hoping to progress every week.

Cheers Jordan. :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> And yee clarkey lots of stiff legged deads, 4 sets of 6 norm...going heavy as poss.
> 
> Also an idea guys....its my left pec tht is battered....it is however slightly bigger then right pec....was thinkin for next cuple weeks doing sum single armed stuff on right pec...wil prefatigue it first so tht emphasis is on tht so as to avoid any delt/tri imblance this idea may bring about....but it maybe a decent chance to balance this area out  , so on mon was thinkin
> 
> Single arm pec dec 4X20
> 
> Single arm incline hammer press 3X8
> 
> Single arm flat machine press 3X8
> 
> Then doing sum real real light work on left pec jus to get blood flow into it to speed recovery, so jus light machine press but with empty stack again so I barely feel a contraction, do a few sets of 20-30 reps then job dun  x


I'd be more inclined to just stick with dumbell work rather than do single arm stuff to balance it up Jordan,doing a lot of bar work as you know lets your stronger side overcompensate easier when needed where as that just wont happen with dumbells


----------



## weeman

btw looking sh1t hot mate.

still look a bit like Bolo tho :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Weeee cheers for popping in  , I would love to do dumbells pal butt the reason for the single armed stuff is left pec is foooked...it tugged real hard on hol and has got worse since, its brusing has come out more and now looks like a partial micro tear...soo I cnt do anythinm on it...so in meantime jus gonna do sum machine work on the healthy pec which is slightly smaller...so this may balance things out x


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> Weeee cheers for popping in  , I would love to do dumbells pal butt the reason for the single armed stuff is left pec is foooked...it tugged real hard on hol and has got worse since, its brusing has come out more and now looks like a partial micro tear...soo I cnt do anythinm on it...so in meantime jus gonna do sum machine work on the healthy pec which is slightly smaller...so this may balance things out x


aaaaaaaaaaaah i see mate,ouch,doing the right thing then i guess by being careful,last thing you need is a full tear happening!

I have a small tear on my left pec too,think it must have happened years ago,i dont actually really remember doing it tho,but its defo got a tear,have a big groove runs thru my left pec when flexing at low bodyfat,people think its freaky detail pmsl,from the side in quarter turn you can see the pec tendon attaching inside arm pit much more obvious than the other side which gives it away too.

wish i knew how it happened :lol: think it may have been during a ghb drugged training sesh when going off the rails 7 or 8 years ago lol


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Look forward to this. One strong mother f****r!!!
> 
> Also, thanks for all the information you have given in other thread about keeping a log. I have taken this advice and started doing this and im really enjoying training more than ever and hoping to progress every week.
> 
> Cheers Jordan. :thumbup1:


Haha cheers pal, iv gotta get the lifts first, right now I'm fooking tired and not in the right mindset at all  , got a cuple hours til session tho so will get it together by then  x


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Haha cheers pal, iv gotta get the lifts first, right now I'm fooking tired and not in the right mindset at all  , got a cuple hours til session tho so will get it together by then  x


Good lad!! Look forward to the videos!! Im shockingly ill sat in work at the minute, luckily its my rest day!!


----------



## XJPX

back session

spent 15mins warming up pulling singles on 100/140/180/210/240/265...increasing expliosiveness on each lift...all went up nicely...pec was feeling a little tender....then took 3-4mins rest then

290X3 booom.....






was then going to try 260 for 5 but was worried for pec so went straight onto

chins 3x8

tbar row 3x6

pulldowns 3x8

rear delts 3x8

pec is now sore!! im v worried  , took back pics as last ones i took where 3 weeks ago and am much much tighter so v plzed.....however i jus cnt see my pec holding out 12 weeks to brits finals  , i will get onstage and show what iv got this year...thinkin bringing qualifier forward to maybe dorchester and jus upping the anti over next cuple weeks and dialing in quicker....then i can get this pec rested...british champs isnt be all and end all for me this year...however getting onstage in best shape poss is......


----------



## yannyboy

Very strong deadlifting.


----------



## wannabehuge89

sick weight buddy, hope the pec hold sup


----------



## DEJ

great stuff mate, do you wear the saem t-shirt to deadlift all the time lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/jpeters1988#p/u/5/67FwKQKEDIw


----------



## najybomb

May see you at the Dorchester show then jordan


----------



## Dig

290x3 deadlift with no belt and the shape you are in!! Fcking freak mate:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

cheers for the comments guys

nice rest day today, need to decide wat im doing with my diet/fat burners as to which direction to go in, going to a bbq today so will jus hit steak and fruit for a cuple meals  ....ment to b going to a roller disco club tonit, but iv not started cardio yet and nor do i intend to lol......plus il b the one tht falls over like a [email protected] haha


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk me buddy gd lift! have a belt on under tshirt? is that a pb? if not what is best triple?


----------



## XJPX

No belt jim, I never use one. Tht is a pb treble  . I think I hav 300 for 3 in me but I'm jus so scared of pec going ping tht I think I'll b too scared to try for a while x


----------



## OJay

Crazy lifting Jordan mate, agree with what you're saying with the pec and not wanting to push it too far so to speak you will still be breaking down fibres and building muscle so why try it whilst dieting? Smash it in the off season when fully ready and primed for the heavy one


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> No belt jim, I never use one. Tht is a pb treble  . I think I hav 300 for 3 in me but I'm jus so scared of pec going ping tht I think I'll b too scared to try for a while x


hmmmm pb eh ok ill have to see what i can get out of 290k now lol prob non but if i get it up ill try the 300k the next week and then ill have ya on deads for a few wks till pec heals lol! but prob aint gna get 1 on 290k lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing lifting Jordan, looking brilliant in the pics as usual!!


----------



## Dagman72

Jordan, do you always do 1 reps and then a final higher reps set for deadlift?

Great journal mate


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> hmmmm pb eh ok ill have to see what i can get out of 290k now lol prob non but if i get it up ill try the 300k the next week and then ill have ya on deads for a few wks till pec heals lol! but prob aint gna get 1 on 290k lol


lol a single onm 300 defo deosnt top a 290 treble jimbo haha....pull 320 and tht will beat a 290 treble lol....


----------



## XJPX

cheers kieran 

dagman....yes i use singles/doubles to warm upto a maximal lift, i want to b as fresh as poss for my maximal lifts which are 3rep and 5rep maxes normally  , if u were to higher reps befor ur maximallifts ur jus tiring urself out for submaximal returns :S , jus the only thing to note is u hav to take ur time if warming up like i do, as i said it took me 15-20mins warming up til i hit the 290 treble so i was v warm but also totally fresh for it


----------



## Testoholic

great lifting mate :thumbup1: .....ummmm what do you do for calf work? :whistling: lol


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic ur mum sits on my back whilst I do donkey calf raises but I jus can't keep her on my back, she jus wants to lay on her own back for me hahah  x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> lol a single onm 300 defo deosnt top a 290 treble jimbo haha....pull 320 and tht will beat a 290 treble lol....


i never said anything about singles im going for 300kx10 you ***!


----------



## Dagman72

XJPX said:


> dagman....yes i use singles/doubles to warm upto a maximal lift, i want to b as fresh as poss for my maximal lifts which are 3rep and 5rep maxes normally  , if u were to higher reps befor ur maximallifts ur jus tiring urself out for submaximal returns :S , jus the only thing to note is u hav to take ur time if warming up like i do, as i said it took me 15-20mins warming up til i hit the 290 treble so i was v warm but also totally fresh for it


Cheers for that insight mate.

Great lifts :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

trained legs yday, was knakered so was a squat/leg extension session

did 5 sets of squats working upto a 220 triple

then 5 sets of 20 rep leg extensions then was done

hammies will b hit on fri with sldls then next week il mix things up and hit legs with lots of volume

my only change this week was upped t3 to 50mcg, droppped clen for eca. next week will add clen bk in again.


----------



## XJPX

hello so another update......

have been very fortuneate and now am being sponsored by cardiff sports nutrition..... Marc Robinson owns the company and posts on here, i kno a lot of you know Marc already and that he is a very nice guy. We met for the first time at Brits last year and then after bumping into him at this years expo he has invited me to be part of the team which i am v pleased to accept.

here is a link to his website, il have a banner up soon at the bottom of my posts. Marc is on facebook aswell so be sure to add him. One of the great advantages to you as a customer is he is v v knowledgeable when it comes to supplements and is more then willing to give advice/help. so for potential newbies or even those that have been lifting a while that want to take it up a level in their training be sure to get in touch with either him or myself 

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/

looking forward to being part of the team v much and would just like to say on here big thank you to Marc and that i will put back in for you everything i can as a sponsored athlete


----------



## Suprakill4

Mate that is AWESOME getting a sponsor well done!!!!

Also thanks again for prompting me to keep a log of workouts, im hammering pbs all the time now.


----------



## OJay

congratulations on the sponsorship news mate, always good to have a name supporting you


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> trained legs yday, was knakered so was a squat/leg extension session
> 
> *did 5 sets of squats working upto a 220 triple*
> 
> then 5 sets of 20 rep leg extensions then was done
> 
> hammies will b hit on fri with sldls then next week il mix things up and hit legs with lots of volume
> 
> my only change this week was upped t3 to 50mcg, droppped clen for eca. next week will add clen bk in again.


GAY

Thats about all I got to say x


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> GAY
> 
> Thats about all I got to say x


look u just shut up okay haha, or im gonna hand ur ass to u with numerous comparison shots on fri  , tht was beltless and knee wrapless and well below parralell.....soo let me strap on sum kit and jus skim parralell and im sure tht wud turn into a 260 treble overnight :whistling: ...besides WE have months and months to get tht lift upto where it needs to be....bodybuilding this year...bpc next :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Mate that is AWESOME getting a sponsor well done!!!!
> 
> Also thanks again for prompting me to keep a log of workouts, im hammering pbs all the time now.





OJay said:


> congratulations on the sponsorship news mate, always good to have a name supporting you


cheers guys  amd glad to hear it kieren, keep smashing it


----------



## Suprakill4

Cheers dude, i will be!!! How old are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Cheers dude, i will be!!! How old are you if you dont mind me asking?


im 21 buddy x


----------



## Suprakill4

Thought so. Was showing your pics to a friend at work and he just could not believe you was 21.

Lucky cnut...... :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

Congrats, dude


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> lol a single onm 300 defo deosnt top a 290 treble jimbo haha....pull 320 and tht will beat a 290 treble lol....


what about a 270k x 7 were will that come?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Well done jordan, every little helps sponsor wise!


----------



## Dagman72

21 years old and has a sponsor - wow and well done


----------



## OJay

so how long is left now jordan?and how do YOU feel about your prep? on course?


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> hello so another update......
> 
> have been very fortuneate and now am being sponsored by cardiff sports nutrition..... Marc Robinson owns the company and posts on here, i kno a lot of you know Marc already and that he is a very nice guy. We met for the first time at Brits last year and then after bumping into him at this years expo he has invited me to be part of the team which i am v pleased to accept.
> 
> here is a link to his website, il have a banner up soon at the bottom of my posts. Marc is on facebook aswell so be sure to add him. One of the great advantages to you as a customer is he is v v knowledgeable when it comes to supplements and is more then willing to give advice/help. so for potential newbies or even those that have been lifting a while that want to take it up a level in their training be sure to get in touch with either him or myself
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/
> 
> looking forward to being part of the team v much and would just like to say on here big thank you to Marc and that i will put back in for you everything i can as a sponsored athlete


Congrats Jordan, Marc is a good friend of mine definitely gives a great service.....


----------



## XJPX

jim tht was awesome lifting, well dun  x



Incredible Bulk said:


> Well done jordan, every little helps sponsor wise!


thanks matey



Dagman72 said:


> 21 years old and has a sponsor - wow and well done


thanks 



OJay said:


> so how long is left now jordan?and how do YOU feel about your prep? on course?


hello mate, its 7 weeks this weekend to the birmingham and yes id say im v much ontrack for 7 weeks out, iv tightened up more in my quads this week and have more separation in those, the mid week weigh in saw me down a pound and by end of the week i foresee a 2 pound drop which was the goal for this week 



Pscarb said:


> Congrats Jordan, Marc is a good friend of mine definitely gives a great service.....


thanks mate, it was you who introduced me to Marc wen we went for dinner the friday night at brits


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> look u just shut up okay haha, or im gonna hand ur ass to u with numerous comparison shots on fri  , tht was beltless and knee wrapless and well below parralell.....soo let me strap on sum kit and jus skim parralell and im sure tht wud turn into a 260 treble overnight :whistling: ...besides WE have months and months to get tht lift upto where it needs to be....bodybuilding this year...bpc next :thumb:


True, but still gay lol

Your only getting a back shot tomo as Im poorly, but back never lets me down:thumb:

Besides that was what you needed to bring up so we can see how well you have done


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> jim tht was awesome lifting, well dun  x


thanks buddy did you see vid?


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, it was you who introduced me to Marc wen we went for dinner the friday night at brits


yes mate Steak and Chips i remember....lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> thanks buddy did you see vid?


ye mate was realli impressive, i thort u had more in u aswell...url get 290 for 3 easy x


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> True, but still gay lol
> 
> Your only getting a back shot tomo as Im poorly, but back never lets me down:thumb:
> 
> Besides that was what you needed to bring up so we can see how well you have done


superman doesnt get poorly..man up :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

ok so delts n tris tonit...was a gd session but im tired and looking forward to the weekend

shoulder press 5x5 on an old school machine tht is amazing

shoulder press machine tht empahsis triceps 4x8 again this machine is like 40 years old but i love it

pushdowns 4x8

cable laterls 2x15

dumbell laterls 2x15

finito

need to b more accurate with water intake...been lazy with it this week.....

big day tmo.....trip down to eastbourne, am kriptonited upto the max haha


----------



## chrisj22

When are you starting cardio mate?

I know you're incredibly lean already, but do you have plans to implement it?


----------



## XJPX

chrisj22 said:


> When are you starting cardio mate?
> 
> I know you're incredibly lean already, but do you have plans to implement it?


wen iv maximised clen, t3,eca and dnp use.... :thumb: this week not on any clen...which i can take upto 120mcg, t3 on 50mcg which i can take upto 100, dnp not using any at moment and eca 1 on non trainin days a nd 2 on trainin days this week which can b doubled up lol.....soo will get bk to u on tht one haha


----------



## chrisj22

XJPX said:


> wen iv maximised clen, t3,eca and dnp use.... :thumb: this week not on any clen...which i can take upto 120mcg, t3 on 50mcg which i can take upto 100, dnp not using any at moment and eca 1 on non trainin days a nd 2 on trainin days this week which can b doubled up lol.....soo will get bk to u on tht one haha


pmsl.....

Well I guess if your body doesn't need it just yet that's all good 

Even if I was taking all that my body would still refuse to burn fat so I'm fkd either way! :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> ye mate was realli impressive, i thort u had more in u aswell...url get 290 for 3 easy x


yea just thought about it too long at the top lol



XJPX said:


> superman doesnt get poorly..man up :thumb:


yes he does when he encounters

so joe what is your kryptonite?


----------



## XJPX

recieved a package today from Marc of bits tht i wikll be adding into my comp prep, pre/post workout supplements....v much looking forward to using size on  .fat burner wise going to be adding in primaforce yohimbine tabs and then a topical fat burner by avant research called napalm which ill be rubbing into lower back and hips mainly as thts the only real area tht i wud describe as more stubborn then anywhere else  , this i wud say wud b a great product for lower abs as the ingredients are gd and shown to work...


----------



## 3752

i used the Napalm for the West and the British very good product....


----------



## big_jim_87

did you get the asgt?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> did you get the asgt?


nope jimbo


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i used the Napalm for the West and the British very good product....


greta to hear mate, have never used a topical fat burner.....any particalular ways u found using it to be more effective...pre breakfast?/pre workout? ...wat areas did u find it most effective upon? thanks mate


----------



## XJPX

greta training session with joe, had a lot of troubles with my bicep however so stuk to sldls and heaviest set of 250 for a double, next week wen no niggles will look for a 260 treble

session continued for me onto

chins 2x8

pulldowns 3x6

t bar row 15/12/18

rear delt pulls 3x8

shrugs 3x8

feel gd with where im at am joe thort i had nothing to worry about either and will carry on with what im doignfor another week then make sum game plan changes.

pre workout today i used hemorush by nutrabolics, felt buzzing and charged...had orange falvour which tasted gd...took this 30-20mins preworkout...advantge of this is its 0 carb....so for those dieting it can still b used, a lot of pre/post workout formulas have to dropped out when getting close to the show due to excess carbs, not this case with this product 

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p/1121349/nutrabolics-hemorush.html

intra workout i used size on by gaspari but again it was the one they have made specific for precontest and is low carb...grape flavour tasted nice....

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p/1069399/gaspari-sizeon-pre-contest.html

what i noticed about this combo was normally by shrugs/rear delt sim exhausted from deads, rows and chins however today was strong throughout the session  , v plzed to be using these throughout my prep.

one thing tht was noted today from last week was im considerably flatter, therefore tonight will b a nice cheat meal.....

chinese/cheesecake/choc/ice cream....the works 

tmo will then implement the changes i wanted to do which included adding the napalm topical fatburner + 40mcg of clen. will keep t3 on 50mcg.


----------



## hilly

looking good boys,

enjoy the cheat fella


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Whos the old git to your left?


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> greta to hear mate, have never used a topical fat burner.....any particalular ways u found using it to be more effective...pre breakfast?/pre workout? ...wat areas did u find it most effective upon? thanks mate


Pre-Cardio/Weights i used it mostly on my lower back as this is my stubborn fat section....you don't need much though


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> Pre-Cardio/Weights i used it mostly on my lower back as this is my stubborn fat section....you don't need much though


thanks mate

cheat meal went well......got thru a large amount of food, woke up this morn much fuller  , resting this weekend ready for next week


----------



## OJay

topical fat burners...ive always thought these were hype, will look into these if you get some decent results for my next show


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> topical fat burners...ive always thought these were hype, will look into these if you get some decent results for my next show


mate defo the same, however its the yohimbine thts an interesting ingredient, and studies have shown yohimbine can break down brown fat in the area it is used, its same principle for injectable clen tht contains yohimbine....as long as the transdermal effect n this product is efficient it shud b v effective


----------



## hilly

Yup that part is very interesting.

Im guna do a small mini cut for 3 weeks before i go away soon and use some helios to see if i can just shift a little fat around my stomach and kill/get rid of the fat cells their as this is a real problem area for me. I may give this cream a bash to.

How much is it mate?


----------



## bigkiwi

Things coming along nicely for you Jordan and strength seems to be going up

Enjoy the Sizeon intra workout - ive started using again and loving the gains (forgotten how good the stuff was)


----------



## 3752

OJay said:


> topical fat burners...ive always thought these were hype, will look into these if you get some decent results for my next show


it is not a magic bullet but certainly works, i ran out for 3 weeks until Marc got it in again and i did notice the difference......it does need to be run for some time though and you have to remember it is still yohimbine and it does get into the blood stream so you cannot use sh1t loads or you will not feel great...


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> mate defo the same, however its the yohimbine thts an interesting ingredient, and studies have shown yohimbine can break down brown fat in the area it is used, its same principle for injectable clen tht contains yohimbine....as long as the transdermal effect n this product is efficient it shud b v effective


Yohimbine, isn't that in hydroxycut hardcore and lipox black? Think that was why it was banned in natural comps

So rubbing it on areas will work better than internally in theory


----------



## OJay

Pscarb said:


> it is not a magic bullet but certainly works, i ran out for 3 weeks until Marc got it in again and i did notice the difference......it does need to be run for some time though and you have to remember it is still yohimbine and it does get into the blood stream so you cannot use sh1t loads or you will not feel great...


Every little helps when it comes to fat loss, I'm loving not having to worry about what I use feel so free now! Can't wait for next years comps now


----------



## 3752

OJay said:


> Yohimbine, isn't that in hydroxycut hardcore and lipox black? Think that was why it was banned in natural comps
> 
> So rubbing it on areas will work better than internally in theory


yohimbine is yohimbine externally or internally....still works there is a trick to it though:cool:



OJay said:


> Every little helps when it comes to fat loss, I'm loving not having to worry about what I use feel so free now! Can't wait for next years comps now


i was under the impression you never worried anyway:whistling:


----------



## OJay

Not anymore


----------



## chrisj22

Pscarb said:


> yohimbine is yohimbine externally or internally....still works there is a trick to it though:cool:
> 
> i was under the impression you never worried anyway:whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## XJPX

So after doing some thinkin tonit will get things sped up more next week, clen will go up again tmo+ thurs, and will also add in dnp on thurs at 400mg and run for 7 days....

I'm in tht part where I'm lean but its slow and stagnant so want to see the scales move a cuple pounds


----------



## hilly

could always try some cardio  just a thought tho PMSL


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> could always try some cardio  just a thought tho PMSL


if needs must i will add in 20mins prebrekki brisk walk...we wil see how things are looking end of this week  x


----------



## XJPX

ok so as planned clen to 80mcg today, also adding in letro+proviron this week...

probs do sum letro later but its liquid stuff so jus waiting for confirmation on its dose haha


----------



## 3752

Jordan why Letro so early? are you suffering from gyno?


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> Jordan why Letro so early? are you suffering from gyno?


paul changed my mind and aiming for the leicester which is 4 weeks this weekend.... running dnp end of the week so thort id get a letro head start and look to start dropping off some water now....will be adding in proviron and winni this week too....


----------



## 3752

ah ok although i did letro for 4 weeks before the west and only 2 weeks before the Britain and found 2 weeks to be more than plenty.....


----------



## OJay

Letro? What is this Jordan?

Didn't realise how many things can be used for contest prep


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> ah ok although i did letro for 4 weeks before the west and only 2 weeks before the Britain and found 2 weeks to be more than plenty.....


thts interesting....i have not previous experience with letro but have read it can take 2-3 weeks simply befor it creates a stable level within the body?....have u found any truth in this?


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> Letro? What is this Jordan?
> 
> Didn't realise how many things can be used for contest prep


its a strong anti estrogen mate, favoured sometimes above arimidex in its ability to shed excess estrogen related water retention


----------



## XJPX

trained chest and bis tonit, did a bit of light work on bad pec...after 3 weeks of rest it seems a little better and didnt tug at all in the session, will repeat the session next week.... posing afterward found it v v difficult to hold my quarter turns in the position i want to b in, as soon as i got into tht position then switched abs/obliques on hard to create a bigger v taper from lats to waist my breathing went to sh!t  , will hav to practice this a lot! adam is coming down on thurs so i can look at him, i thinmk we will hav a gd posing session after and practice holding out poses.

i took 25mg of proviron earlier on today and wikl take another 25mg pre bed.


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> thts interesting....i have not previous experience with letro but have read it can take 2-3 weeks simply befor it creates a stable level within the body?....have u found any truth in this?


7 days mate not 2-3 weeks, i feel that 2.5mg for 2 weeks is plenty for what we use it for any longer and you can get sides....


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> 7 days mate not 2-3 weeks, i feel that 2.5mg for 2 weeks is plenty for what we use it for any longer and you can get sides....


ok, today i took 1mg as my liquid is dosed 1mg/ml, and will only be taking tht for the next cuple weeks, wont go upto 2-2.5 until last cuple weeks anyhow so all is gd


----------



## XJPX

leg session today was fanatastic

worked upto a 200kilo front squat treble so v plzed with tht... then onto 2 sets 30 rep legg press rest paused 3 times. 2 sets hack squats x 15 reps then 2 sets lunges x 15 reps, 3 sets seated calfs, 3 sets lyinbg ham curls. legs battered now

diet wise this week the same on 430ish carbs....im hoping by end of week to of dropped a cuple pounds, leg separation is coming thru more so this morn and v vascular during leg session. only areas tht can pinch noticeable fat is lower back and glutes.....


----------



## jw007

Just popping in Knob cheese

Im finally recovered LMFAO

xx


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Just popping in Knob cheese
> 
> Im finally recovered LMFAO
> 
> xx


haha u mess, 4 weeks out this coming weekend lol....bring on the dnp/gh blast


----------



## big_jim_87

pics?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> pics?


il take sum fri, legs will b v much cumin thru by then cos will of dropped off sum water x


----------



## big_jim_87

good good


----------



## XJPX

3rd day on letro....feel moodier :s , not experienced tht with adex in the past.... also got bitten on tri in the nigth n is swollen at the elboe and lower part of tri resembles a sausage haha. rest day today....then delts/tris with Adam tmo which shud b gd x


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> then delts/tris with Adam tmo which shud b gd x


 Looking forward to it  got a couple mates that go Cheetahs every few weeks n say its an awesome gym


----------



## DB

ah24 said:


> Looking forward to it  got a couple mates that go Cheetahs every few weeks n say its an awesome gym


Unless you're in the freeweights basement and its hot outside! it's like sewage smelling sauna!


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Unless you're in the freeweights basement and its hot outside! it's like sewage smelling sauna!


haha this is tru.....sweaty little dungeon in the basement bit


----------



## defdaz

Hope you and Adam have a cracking workout later mate.

How's the pec now J?


----------



## XJPX

ok so saw adam today who is 6 n a bit weeks out from his qualifier as a junior, if some of u dnt kno iv been working with adam a while, we worked together for part later part of his offseason where i changed a few things befor going into prep. v pleased with how he looks and in 6 weeks time he will b more then gd enuff to qualify 

session was delts n tris...usual stuff, we lifted heavy then did sum higher volume mixed in. pace was quick aswell.


----------



## ah24

Cheers for putting them on  Will save em to my comp.

Session was good, gonna master that hang clean n press!

Roll on this water dropping off! Will practice the changes to the poses this week too mate.


----------



## DB

Hamstrings are better than mine Ads u little pr1ck


----------



## DEJ

whys mxd deleted his comment?! hmmmm

looking good mate!!


----------



## LittleChris

What did MXD say?


----------



## DEJ

nothing of any concern to you, think i got mixed up anyways! Nevermind


----------



## XJPX

anything thts of any concern to me DEJ ;p ? also guys remember 6 weeks is jus til qualifier, i dnt intend on pushing adam so hard tht in next 6 weeks he is totally peeled, we will b saving tht for the brits, i am more then confident tho tht wat he brings to the brum stage will b gd enuff to qualify x


----------



## DEJ

XJPX said:


> anything thts of any concern to me DEJ ;p ? also guys remember 6 weeks is jus til qualifier, i dnt intend on pushing adam so hard tht in next 6 weeks he is totally peeled, we will b saving tht for the brits, i am more then confident tho tht wat he brings to the brum stage will b gd enuff to qualify x


got the wrong thread completely mate, read the quote on adams journal off mxd then came over to this one and saw pics of adam and thought this was his journal but said quote of max had gone. I messed up lol! Still didnt understand maxs quote but think i know what hes on about haha! Been a long day.

No pics of you today mate?


----------



## OJay

looking good for 6 weeks out which show does that bring him in for?


----------



## XJPX

DEJ said:


> got the wrong thread completely mate, read the quote on adams journal off mxd then came over to this one and saw pics of adam and thought this was his journal but said quote of max had gone. I messed up lol! Still didnt understand maxs quote but think i know what hes on about haha! Been a long day.
> 
> No pics of you today mate?


haha fair enuff, i wasnt in a photogenic mood today  , to b honest i was knakered and jus wanted to sit down whilst adam posed haha. il take sum of me tmo....if my legs hav loosened up and showing sum detai after batttttering them tue :thumb:

ojay adam is doing the brum, spet 19th


----------



## WRT

Looking good mate, you look fcking exhausted lol


----------



## ah24

WRT said:


> Looking good mate, you look fcking exhausted lol


I feel wiped out 24/7!

I haven't had a complete day off work for about 3weeks, finished at 10.30pm every night, back in at 6.30am-ish for 45mins fasted CV...back home, eat, back to gym for client...home, cook/prep meals...back for either another client or weights session...then on shift...back home at 10.45ish...cycle repeats lol

My last day 'off' I was at the gym 4-5 times in between going home to prep meals lol

Thank god for T5's before I train! Immediately after I just wanna collapse...as you can tell lmao

Thanks for comments guys....sorry for hi-jackin Jord!


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> I feel wiped out 24/7!
> 
> I haven't had a complete day off work for about 3weeks, finished at 10.30pm every night, back in at 6.30am-ish for 45mins fasted CV...back home, eat, back to gym for client...home, cook/prep meals...back for either another client or weights session...then on shift...back home at 10.45ish...cycle repeats lol
> 
> My last day 'off' I was at the gym 4-5 times in between going home to prep meals lol
> 
> Thank god for T5's before I train! Immediately after I just wanna collapse...as you can tell lmao
> 
> Thanks for comments guys....sorry for hi-jackin Jord!


hi-jack away mate, and the pace of the session wudnt of helped, we lifted heavy and wasnt all tht much resting haha :thumb:


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> hi-jack away mate, and *the pace of the session wudnt of helped, we lifted heavy and wasnt all tht much resting haha* :thumb:


Didn't notice that at all :whistling:

Hence me doubled over nearest piece of machinery whilst catching breath, drinking water and gasping 'fukabout....sh1t' as opposed to pushing you through your sets :lol:

I was fukd!


----------



## hilly

lookin good pal, u 2 are doing well and id of expected nothing less


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Didn't notice that at all :whistling:
> 
> Hence me doubled over nearest piece of machinery whilst catching breath, drinking water and gasping 'fukabout....sh1t' as opposed to pushing you through your sets :lol:
> 
> I was fukd!


hahahaha :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

so may plans for next 11 days.... 7 days of 400mg dnp starting now, dropping out sum gear to giv my body a break from it, will reintroduce in last cuple weeks once dnp+gh blast is all dun with....shud see me cum in where i wanna be.....


----------



## bigacb

How the letro going? I hated the stuff no sex drive what so ever!


----------



## XJPX

bigacb said:


> How the letro going? I hated the stuff no sex drive what so ever!


hello matey, jus emailed u by the way, erm so far its fine, at 1mg im stil v much all gd on the sex drive haha x


----------



## OJay

Alright Jordan keep up the good work mate

Just wondered, what supps u using at the moment and do youthink they make much difference with the gear ?


----------



## XJPX

ojay...currently using animal pak,flex,omegas....these are jus basic supps tht r v v important. IMO it is v important to hav a gd multivit, efas and joint support. if i cud only use 3 supps ontop of whey...tht wud b it.

im using then a preworkout using nutrabolics hemorush, intrworkout gaspari size on which i v much like the combo of

then using avant research napalm topical fat burner

all my supplements are courtesy of cardiff sports nutrition  and gettin on v wsell with all of them

update time: 4 weeks out0 as is aid started dnp last nit n jeeses it hit me straight away, woek up sweating, hot all day, was fooked in the session and flatttt as hell now haha

however the pics look how i want them for 4 weeks from a qualifier and knowing how quickly i can dial it in, from this level of leaness last year i was then v much stage ready in 3 weeks and was peeeled at 3 weeks out.


----------



## OJay

may look at that topical fat burner when get some money see what it can do for testing for when i do comp prep next year

getting used to this assisted world now its well exciting and so much to learn its great 

just a note mate.....no white undies with sweat patches next time lol looking good though


----------



## xpower

Looking huge :thumbup1:

Will be awesome on stage


----------



## chrisj22

You're an absolute tank mate


----------



## Rotsocks

Legs coming through nicley on latest pictures and arms looking massive.

Is it the UKBBF show on the 5th sep you are doing.

If so i will see you there as going down to support another gym member who is competing.


----------



## Bri

XJPX said:


> greta training session with joe, had a lot of troubles with my bicep however so stuk to sldls and heaviest set of 250 for a double, next week wen no niggles will look for a 260 treble
> 
> session continued for me onto
> 
> chins 2x8
> 
> pulldowns 3x6
> 
> t bar row 15/12/18
> 
> rear delt pulls 3x8
> 
> shrugs 3x8
> 
> feel gd with where im at am joe thort i had nothing to worry about either and will carry on with what im doignfor another week then make sum game plan changes.
> 
> pre workout today i used hemorush by nutrabolics, felt buzzing and charged...had orange falvour which tasted gd...took this 30-20mins preworkout...advantge of this is its 0 carb....so for those dieting it can still b used, a lot of pre/post workout formulas have to dropped out when getting close to the show due to excess carbs, not this case with this product
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p/1121349/nutrabolics-hemorush.html
> 
> intra workout i used size on by gaspari but again it was the one they have made specific for precontest and is low carb...grape flavour tasted nice....
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p/1069399/gaspari-sizeon-pre-contest.html
> 
> what i noticed about this combo was normally by shrugs/rear delt sim exhausted from deads, rows and chins however today was strong throughout the session  , v plzed to be using these throughout my prep.
> 
> one thing tht was noted today from last week was im considerably flatter, therefore tonight will b a nice cheat meal.....
> 
> chinese/cheesecake/choc/ice cream....the works
> 
> tmo will then implement the changes i wanted to do which included adding the napalm topical fatburner + 40mcg of clen. will keep t3 on 50mcg.


Cheeky glimpse of me on the far left of the pic lol. :laugh:

Just read the through the journal Jordan great job subbed will be following. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Bri said:


> Cheeky glimpse of me on the far left of the pic lol. :laugh:
> 
> Just read the through the journal Jordan great job subbed will be following. :thumbup1:


haha cheers pal


----------



## XJPX

ok up[dates...today is day 4 on dnp...flat as fook...not got on scales...no need cos dnt care much for what they tell me now....going to keep this run going a few more days then gh blast time, will wait til the second day into my gh blast to refeed to help the glycogen resoration and also a nice kick metabolism wise....during the blast will use lantus as befor. will weigh myself after the dnp/gh run which will put me at 3 weeks/jus under 3 weeks to go...at this time il b rei ntroducing clen, upping t3 and mixing my drugs around sum more which shud see me where i wanna b for the qualifier ( if all goes to plan haha)

cals r still same, i cnt eat on dnp tho, so all liquid meals pretty much, meal 1 was oats/whey oil, meal 2 bananas/fish oils/rtd shake+bcaas. will try to force rice=red meat down in a bit, then il b bk on the oats and bananas again for next 2 following meals lol. x


----------



## OJay

Dnp sound nasty mate

Why can't you eat? Just no appetite?

When you do the clen what dosage do you go up to also how do you take it? All at once pr spread through the day?


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> Dnp sound nasty mate
> 
> Why can't you eat? Just no appetite?
> 
> When you do the clen what dosage do you go up to also how do you take it? All at once pr spread through the day?


clen has a 36 hour half life, no need to split it throughout the day....so jus take all at once in morn

erm u jus feel too hot and sh!tty and lifeless to do much on dnp, i jus stared at one of my meals today for 30mins befor eating it haha


----------



## weeman

OJay said:


> Dnp sound nasty mate
> 
> Why can't you eat? Just no appetite?
> 
> When you do the clen what dosage do you go up to also how do you take it? All at once pr spread through the day?


The DNP just kills your appetite mate,makes you feel sh1te,then any carbs you have with your meals causes you to become an inferno so for that reason as well you dont want to eat.

All things i'll be not looking forward to for my next run with it.

joy.


----------



## XJPX

weeman said:


> The DNP just kills your appetite mate,makes you feel sh1te,then any carbs you have with your meals causes you to become an inferno so for that reason as well you dont want to eat.
> 
> All things i'll be not looking forward to for my next run with it.
> 
> joy.


but u secretly love the fact tht ur on it whilst u r on it despite u knowing its making u feel like sh!te.....heheh... :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> but u secretly love the fact tht ur on it whilst u r on it despite u knowing its making u feel like sh!te.....heheh... :whistling: :thumb:


sadly this is true :lol: :lol:


----------



## OJay

I was gonna say! It must be worth it if not what's the point?!


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> I was gonna say! It must be worth it if not what's the point?!


v much worth it

my appetite has taken an absolute crash today, i cnt eat at all, im realli struggling to hit my macros  , im so tired too i just want to sleep x


----------



## OJay

you need a drip for when you asleep lol


----------



## WRT

Jordan do you feel like blasting GH is more effective than running every other day etc?


----------



## XJPX

WRT said:


> Jordan do you feel like blasting GH is more effective than running every other day etc?


no, i think a steady constant use of gh and gh releasers is the v best way. the ultimate protocol IMO is 100 of ghrp+100of cjc...15mins later 2iu of pharma gh. repeated 2-3 times a day on training days. and on non 200 ghrp+200cjc 3 times a day. add sum alntus and fast slin wen takin gh and ur in a serious anabolic state  x


----------



## WRT

XJPX said:


> no, i think a steady constant use of gh and gh releasers is the v best way. the ultimate protocol IMO is 100 of ghrp+100of cjc...15mins later 2iu of pharma gh. repeated 2-3 times a day on training days. and on non 200 ghrp+200cjc 3 times a day. add sum alntus and fast slin wen takin gh and ur in a serious anabolic state  x


How long do you wait to eat? 15 mins after GHRP+CJC or after jabbing GH? x


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the comment in my journal Jordan.

How long are you cycling the DNP for?


----------



## XJPX

RACK said:


> Thanks for the comment in my journal Jordan.
> 
> How long are you cycling the DNP for?


sorry if it came accross harsh, defo didnt mean it to, DNP seems to make me cut straight to the point haha, jus way too much dancing around the subjects on this site n it defo needs to b told how it is sumtimes and i honestly ment it in a helpful way  .... no more cable sh!te haha :whistling: ...lots more heavyyyy compound movements

well to b honest i think im dun, it was ment to last a week but im fcked already, i didnt sleep at all las nit, the bed sheets r soaked with sweat, i am sooooooo tired but need to rehydrate befor i doze bk off otherwise the day wont go well lol. today is ment to b day 5 lol. maybe im jus being a fkin pussy but this time round seems to b fckin horrible and im stil on same dose  , il reupdate later if iv stupidly swallowed two more nasty green devil pills and going to put myself thru it again tonit :thumb:


----------



## bigacb

XJPX said:


> sorry if it came accross harsh, defo didnt mean it to, DNP seems to make me cut straight to the point haha, jus way too much dancing around the subjects on this site n it defo needs to b told how it is sumtimes and i honestly ment it in a helpful way  .... no more cable sh!te haha :whistling: ...lots more heavyyyy compound movements
> 
> well to b honest i think im dun, it was ment to last a week but im fcked already, i didnt sleep at all las nit, the bed sheets r soaked with sweat, i am sooooooo tired but need to rehydrate befor i doze bk off otherwise the day wont go well lol. today is ment to b day 5 lol. maybe im jus being a fkin pussy but this time round seems to b fckin horrible and im stil on same dose  , *il reupdate later if iv stupidly swallowed two more nasty green devil pills and going to put myself thru it again tonit * :thumb:


No doubt you will


----------



## RACK

XJPX said:


> sorry if it came accross harsh, defo didnt mean it to, DNP seems to make me cut straight to the point haha, jus way too much dancing around the subjects on this site n it defo needs to b told how it is sumtimes and i honestly ment it in a helpful way  .... no more cable sh!te haha :whistling: ...lots more heavyyyy compound movements
> 
> well to b honest i think im dun, it was ment to last a week but im fcked already, i didnt sleep at all las nit, the bed sheets r soaked with sweat, i am sooooooo tired but need to rehydrate befor i doze bk off otherwise the day wont go well lol. today is ment to b day 5 lol. maybe im jus being a fkin pussy but this time round seems to b fckin horrible and im stil on same dose  , il reupdate later if iv stupidly swallowed two more nasty green devil pills and going to put myself thru it again tonit :thumb:


I didn't take it in a harsh way at all mate, it's all good and I appreciate the input from the likes of yourself. It has been duly noted  You are right, I need to get some heavy compounds in FACT. There is a reason for the volume, but it's in my journal lol

I think DNP is very person specific with sides. I get them bad but nothing like you have said above, someone else I know hardly gets any sides and feels fine through out?? Strange.


----------



## defdaz

Paddling pool to the rescue J?!


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Paddling pool to the rescue J?!


im mentally beyond a paddling pool, i didnt hav my refeed this weekend but going to have it now/today...which shud metnally pik me up....despite the extra heat it will bring about haha x


----------



## XJPX

fruit and yoghurt to the rescue haha  , feel a bit perkier now, smashing in the electrolytes and water befor i train chest and delts later....going to put a bit more weight thru bad pec now seeing as its been rested for a while now


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad things are "ok" mate and progressing. Crazy the sides you are getting on DNP, this is something i have never looked into or used.

Keep it up mate!!!!


----------



## Dig

Look really good in last pics, very impressive!

Tried snatch grip deads out of rack today as hear you banging on about them, great exercise. Prob was there is just enough room to get hand outside pins in the rack to grip the bar, got to top set and hand slipped in slightly and boom smashed my forefinger inbetween bar and pins lmao.


----------



## XJPX

Dig said:


> Look really good in last pics, very impressive!
> 
> Tried snatch grip deads out of rack today as hear you banging on about them, great exercise. Prob was there is just enough room to get hand outside pins in the rack to grip the bar, got to top set and hand slipped in slightly and boom smashed my forefinger inbetween bar and pins lmao.


ouchhhhhh not fun haha....why not do them off platforms? or stack a few 20kilo plates and pull off them, means u dnt hav to worry about bending the bar on the pins either  :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Glad things are "ok" mate and progressing. Crazy the sides you are getting on DNP, this is something i have never looked into or used.
> 
> Keep it up mate!!!!


thanks pal  x


----------



## XJPX

realli gd session tonit, was v v plzed, cud see the letro having gd effect as its been a week on tht now, looked v diff, the dnp had me flat obv but nonethe less was v plzed.

had guys look over me tht prep ppl in my gym, v involved with organinsing the south coast show and they thort i looked bang on for the look i want to bring to the qualifier, they think if i pushed hard cud prob come in quite close to 100percent which was nice.

also another plus is the chest held out doing a v controlled 120kilo incline treble, super controlled on way down then smoothly pressed bk up with little effort and no tugging or pain. its defo not mended fully yet but it means i can get sum blood into it and it not b mega flat leading into the comps.

got on the scales and im down 5 pounds, dnp has dropped 5 pounds off me in 5 days, i foresee another 3-4 pound drop iover next cuple days, this wud sit me at 210/211. once then filled bk out shud b a much tighter 215/216. then look to drop 6 pounds or so over the next few weeks and hit the lesta stage at a gd 210 at 5ft 6/7. this i think shud mean i cud b quite competitve in the weight class


----------



## ah24

Good news the pec held out mate 

Glad the guys reckon you're on target - will be interesting to see how you come in..any plans to change macros in next few weeks?


----------



## LittleChris

If you came in that weight how many lbs increase is that from the Brits last year?


----------



## XJPX

ah24 said:


> Good news the pec held out mate
> 
> Glad the guys reckon you're on target - will be interesting to see how you come in..any plans to change macros in next few weeks?


haha no macro changes, love it how u guys keep askin me if im changing my food cos im stil eating loads  . cals will stay on 4400 upto the brits lol :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> If you came in that weight how many lbs increase is that from the Brits last year?


30 pounds haha :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> 30 pounds haha :thumb:


Modest gains. Try harder for next year :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Modest gains. Try harder for next year :thumb: :laugh:


haha if i put on half tht again next year id b over the moon haha


----------



## WRT

XJPX said:


> 30 pounds haha :thumb:


That's crazy gains in a year pmsl


----------



## XJPX

WRT said:


> That's crazy gains in a year pmsl


  , my offseason target is freaky legs for next year.... will working v v v hrd on them


----------



## defdaz

Glad you feeling better and had a great workout - nothing like a good sess to put you in good spirits! 30 pounds mate... absolutely phenomenal - and I use that word carefully!! :thumb:


----------



## ah24

XJPX said:


> love it how u guys keep askin me if im changing my food cos im stil eating loads  . cals will stay on 4400 upto the brits lol :thumb:


haha it's the only thing that keeps me going, the thought of you possibly having to suffer some CV and low cals....I keep praying but it hasn't happened yet :lol: :cursing:


----------



## defdaz

ah24 said:


> haha it's the only thing that keeps me going, the thought of you possibly having to suffer some CV and low cals....I keep praying but it hasn't happened yet :lol: :cursing:


FPMSL! :lol:

Hope you're well and getting more sliced by the day Ad! :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24

Hmm sadly far from sliced yet, buuuut Jordan's intro'd carb cycling this week which should tighten me up nicely  Will get a couple update photo's + proper written update on Fri after back workout.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> , my offseason target is freaky legs for next year.... will working v v v hrd on them


yea legs and back not on par with chest delts and arms but thats because the chest delts and arms are massive!

its not like ther is loads in it tho

calves are shyt tho lol xx


----------



## big_jim_87

just looked over pics its not quads so much as hams?....... and calves lol


----------



## OJay

30lbs?!?!?! Lbm? That's ridiculous!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> , my offseason target is freaky legs for next year.... will working v v v hrd on them


Agreed, your legs lag behind your top half a fair bit but things are coming together


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> realli gd session tonit, was v v plzed, cud see the letro having gd effect as its been a week on tht now, looked v diff, the dnp had me flat obv but nonethe less was v plzed.
> 
> had guys look over me tht prep ppl in my gym, v involved with organinsing the south coast show and they thort i looked bang on for the look i want to bring to the qualifier, they think if i pushed hard cud prob come in quite close to 100percent which was nice.
> 
> also another plus is the chest held out doing a v controlled 120kilo incline treble, super controlled on way down then smoothly pressed bk up with little effort and no tugging or pain. its defo not mended fully yet but it means i can get sum blood into it and it not b mega flat leading into the comps.
> 
> got on the scales and im down 5 pounds, dnp has dropped 5 pounds off me in 5 days, i foresee another 3-4 pound drop iover next cuple days, this wud sit me at 210/211. once then filled bk out shud b a much tighter 215/216. then look to drop 6 pounds or so over the next few weeks and hit the lesta stage at a gd 210 at 5ft 6/7. this i think shud mean i cud b quite competitve in the weight class


LMAO - so much for dropping to under 200lb.

Leave ure chest for another week or 2 now. if i see you writing in here doing any more im guna drive down and kick ure not so little ass. you tear that pec this close and you will be on phone crying to me


----------



## gunit

u will only be competitive in the over 90kg class if you come in condition,i would highly recommend qualifying at over and under at brits...for u to be truly peeled glutes,hams seperated and front quads u need to be high 80s,ur shape and structure is perfect for this weight at 5ft 6 or 7,dnt miss a trick simply to boast 30lbs increase from last yr.......it makes no sense to me,u have added lots of size but i dnt see from the pics 4weeks out that ur gonna be peeled in this time frame,in 8weeks maybe, but only at under 90kg.please prove me wrong and i will hold my hands up!!!!!Be very harsh on urself,BRING THE CONDITION!!!!!!!!!!

G


----------



## 3752

hey Gary great to see you on friday at Tom's gym buddy....i do agree with you peeled to the bone is the way to go...


----------



## XJPX

gunit said:


> u will only be competitive in the over 90kg class if you come in condition,i would highly recommend qualifying at over and under at brits...for u to be truly peeled glutes,hams seperated and front quads u need to be high 80s,ur shape and structure is perfect for this weight at 5ft 6 or 7,dnt miss a trick simply to boast 30lbs increase from last yr.......it makes no sense to me,u have added lots of size but i dnt see from the pics 4weeks out that ur gonna be peeled in this time frame,in 8weeks maybe, but only at under 90kg.please prove me wrong and i will hold my hands up!!!!!Be very harsh on urself,BRING THE CONDITION!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> G


hello mate, i agree, and have said tht along, ur skim reading lol! iv said for the brits i dnt intend on bringing anything but PEEEEELED .... however im not pushing my body to tht state for the qualifier, yes its a gamble, oif it doesnt go my way il redo the leamington and cum in shredded for tht. im not boasting about 30pounds, uv totally misread my threads mate....shuffle bk thru and url see tht i intend on coming in at the brits as peeled as poss


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> hey Gary great to see you on friday at Tom's gym buddy....i do agree with you peeled to the bone is the way to go...


again jus like i posted being super peeeled is always the way and at a national comp u cnt expect to do well wthout being in tht condition, hence why iv made it v clear tht i will b bringing tht condition in 8 weeks time and not stressing me mentally/physically to acheive it in 4........ :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

what will you do if you dnt get an invite?


----------



## Dig

XJPX said:


> ouchhhhhh not fun haha....why not do them off platforms? or stack a few 20kilo plates and pull off them, means u dnt hav to worry about bending the bar on the pins either  :thumb:


dont have any blocks and wouldnt like to stack 20's due to risk of cracking them. bars are sh1t and bent already anyway, gunna get some blocks made up.

out of interest what kind of weight are you pulling on the snatch grip rack deads (just below knee), gives me something to aim for although you are stronger deadlifter than me


----------



## XJPX

dig....i actually am pretty rubbish out of the rack, i put myself in odd positions, i dnt seem to pull in the same wa i do off the floor  , but from the floor was doing 200 snatch grip trebles beltless and realli keeping my shape tight, wud like to see tht upto 220. will giv them a crack next week actually...see if can pull tht 2 weeks out from a comp and run around shouting lightweight after haha :thumb:

jim....read my posts dammit boy!!! if i fook up the lesta then il do the leamington a week from brits....

i trained my fkin ass off in gym today despite dnp killing me, i cudnt breath for sh!t but hit a 200kilo front squat treble again, i refuse to let my strength drop despite bodyfat going down nicely....also jus to show where i am at condition wise which is improving v v v noticably now, a mid session ab shot.... with 3 n half weeks to go im fairly confident they wil cum in what resembles half decent condition!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you been punching things, your knuckles are red raw lol


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> you been punching things, your knuckles are red raw lol


hmmm lets jus say last nit was a tough one, the wardrobe did not win! lol


----------



## Haimer

Sent you a friend request on fb mate, you have done ave in the off season! May look at working together, how long you in Brighton for?


----------



## XJPX

Haimer iv accepted u mate, I'll b in brighton a long while now I imagine, send me a messag on facevook and we can sort sum stuff out  x

Ok so update wise, dnp is out today...didn't hav a cheat at weekend and wanted to wait until dnp was gone so could have two effects from a refeed, actually be able to replenish glycogen and secondly due to a a week of what the body would think is v restricted carbs...a huge kik up the mass metabolically thru a gd feed today...so I'm prettyy much doing it weeman style and making a day of it....

Drug wise t3 is going up tmo to 75mcg...clen is coming bk in at 40 mcg. Clen will be going up every 3rd day by 20mcg til it hits 120 and t3 up again at 2 weeks out to 100. Eca will go up to 3 tabs going up one each week. Also as previously stated running a gh blast for the rest of the week....

From monday I'm dropping out orals tht iv been on during my dnp run and re adding bk in onerip ( gave my body a nice 2 week break from the onerip) ..this combined with added winni/halo+proviron should see me drier/harder....

Everythin is obv subject to change depending on how I look but so far my body has been rather predictable and done what I wanted


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> dig....i actually am pretty rubbish out of the rack, i put myself in odd positions, i dnt seem to pull in the same wa i do off the floor  , but from the floor was doing 200 snatch grip trebles beltless and realli keeping my shape tight, wud like to see tht upto 220. will giv them a crack next week actually...see if can pull tht 2 weeks out from a comp and run around shouting lightweight after haha :thumb:
> 
> jim....read my posts dammit boy!!! if i fook up the lesta then il do the leamington a week from brits....
> 
> i trained my fkin ass off in gym today despite dnp killing me, i cudnt breath for sh!t but hit a 200kilo front squat treble again, i refuse to let my strength drop despite bodyfat going down nicely....also jus to show where i am at condition wise which is improving v v v noticably now, a mid session ab shot.... with 3 n half weeks to go im fairly confident they wil cum in what resembles half decent condition!


Looking really good mate

Cant see any issue personally getting in top shape in next few weeks:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

looking great mate, i would think just where you wanna be right now :thumb:


----------



## bigacb

Keep up the good work bud it's all coming together! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> again jus like i posted being super peeeled is always the way and at a national comp u cnt expect to do well wthout being in tht condition, hence why iv made it v clear tht i will b bringing tht condition in 8 weeks time and not stressing me mentally/physically to acheive it in 4........ :thumb:


i agree and i know what your doing as i have kept up with the log....i was just agreeing with Gary that being peeled is the way to go.....you get your legs and back like your front and you will be there....


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i agree and i know what your doing as i have kept up with the log....i was just agreeing with Gary that being peeled is the way to go.....you get your legs and back like your front and you will be there....


they will b there, i wont accept anything less from myself


----------



## XJPX

delts n tris tmo...looking for a big session from myself....140-150kilo overhead press for triples and 30kilo side laterals and 90kilo skull crushers will b the targets....will video  x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> delts n tris tmo...looking for a big session from myself....140-150kilo overhead press for triples and 30kilo side laterals and 90kilo skull crushers will b the targets....will video  x


That some serious weight, hope you get it, looking forward to the vids mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> they will b there, i wont accept anything less from myself


after working with you last year i know this


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> dig....i actually am pretty rubbish out of the rack, i put myself in odd positions, i dnt seem to pull in the same wa i do off the floor  , but from the floor was doing 200 snatch grip trebles beltless and realli keeping my shape tight, wud like to see tht upto 220. will giv them a crack next week actually...see if can pull tht 2 weeks out from a comp and run around shouting lightweight after haha :thumb:
> 
> jim*....read my posts dammit boy!!!* if i fook up the lesta then il do the leamington a week from brits....
> 
> i trained my fkin ass off in gym today despite dnp killing me, i cudnt breath for sh!t but hit a 200kilo front squat treble again, i refuse to let my strength drop despite bodyfat going down nicely....also jus to show where i am at condition wise which is improving v v v noticably now, a mid session ab shot.... with 3 n half weeks to go im fairly confident they wil cum in what resembles half decent condition!


1st who are you calling boy!? lol 2nd why should i when you just answer all my questions any way lol and 3rd suk my balls!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> delts n tris tmo...looking for a big session from myself....140-150kilo overhead press for *triples* and 30kilo side laterals and 90kilo skull crushers will b the targets....will video  x


why the all the triples?


----------



## XJPX

Bcos jim wen ur a cuple weeks out from a comp it gets tuff to lift heavy, so insted of singles I'm doing triples as my top work set....


----------



## yannyboy

Jordan, do you always incorporate singles and triples in your workouts and isn't it a risk being so close to your comp. especially when your bodyfat is dropping so much?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Bcos jim wen ur a cuple weeks out from a comp it gets tuff to lift heavy, so insted of singles I'm doing triples as my top work set....


i dont think this close to a comp and low bf% that is wise?

is this an ego thing, not wanting to lift lighter?

honest question not meant to offend


----------



## DB

I lift heavy until my joints feel sore and I feel too weak/tired

Spoke to jordon the other day and he is feeling strong as an ox with no pain, so I think fair play, I'd personally be sh1tting it tho as wouldn't wanna get a tear this close but he has the balls and it's obviously working so fair play

p.s He still has a gay as fcuk haircut


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> i dont think this close to a comp and low bf% that is wise?
> 
> is this an ego thing, not wanting to lift lighter?
> 
> honest question not meant to offend


i don't think anyone should lift lighter as such but always lift as heavy as they can at that time in the prep....for example jordan maybe could bench 100kg(sorry could not resist) at the begining of the prep for 6 reps now maybe he could lift 80kg for 6 although the weight is lighter than the start of the prep to his body it is the heaviest he can lift if that makes sense.......but in saying all that i think 4 weeks out and if you are incorperating things like AI's in your drug regime that can and do dry the joints out(more so if using winny as well) raising the rep range to 10-12 but still lifting as heavy as you can for this rep range makes more sense as it will lessen the chance of a tear....



DB said:


> p.s He still has a gay as fcuk haircut


this one thing will never change:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> but in saying all that i think 4 weeks out and if you are incorperating things like AI's in your drug regime that can and do dry the joints out(more so if using winny as well) *raising the rep range to 10-12 but still lifting as heavy as you can for this rep range makes more sense as it will lessen the chance of a tear....*


first part is a given but heavy triples?

Dry joints + low bf%

We are arguing/debating/talking about the same thing


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> first part is a given but heavy triples?
> 
> Dry joints + low bf%
> 
> We are arguing/debating/talking about the same thing


never arguing mate....and yes we are...


----------



## bigacb

I think everyone has there own opinions and outlooks on how to prep for a comp. Is it more risky possibly but it seems to be working and if he still feels strong and isn't aching then why not? To be honest i can't really argue with what Jordan has done as it has worked for him and the amount his physique has changed over the past 12 months is mind blowing. I'm sure if anything happens he would be the first to hold his hands up and possibly change things but i know there is alot of researching and reasoning behind what he does and he knows what works for his body.


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> i dont think this close to a comp and low bf% that is wise?
> 
> is this an ego thing, not wanting to lift lighter?
> 
> honest question not meant to offend


nope nuffin to do with ego...if u scroll bk a gd few pages wen im 10-12 weeks out i said tht this was the plan...lifting heavy into the comp IMO is a way to carry on growing, and without a doubt i have carried on growing during this prep....

now once im 2-3 weeks out from the brits and peeled thts a diff question lol, i wud feel a lot more vulnerable doing heavy triples...however today i feel strong as fck and now hav a bit between my teeth to lift tht extra bit heavier too so for tht sir i thank u haha :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i don't think anyone should lift lighter as such but always lift as heavy as they can at that time in the prep....for example jordan maybe could bench 100kg(sorry could not resist) at the begining of the prep for 6 reps now maybe he could lift 80kg for 6 although the weight is lighter than the start of the prep to his body it is the heaviest he can lift if that makes sense.......but in saying all that i think 4 weeks out and if you are incorperating things like AI's in your drug regime that can and do dry the joints out(more so if using winny as well) raising the rep range to 10-12 but still lifting as heavy as you can for this rep range makes more sense as it will lessen the chance of a tear....
> 
> this one thing will never change:thumb:


im not rising to ur wind up tactics haha.....and ur just jealous my hair grows thick and long v v quickly.....gets a bit tough at ur age when it goes a bit grey upto hahaha :whistling: :thumb: :beer: :ban:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> nope nuffin to do with ego...if u scroll bk a gd few pages wen im 10-12 weeks out i said tht this was the plan...lifting heavy into the comp IMO is a way to carry on growing, and without a doubt i have carried on growing during this prep....
> 
> now once im 2-3 weeks out from the brits and peeled thts a diff question lol, i wud feel a lot more vulnerable doing heavy triples...however today i feel strong as fck and now hav a bit between my teeth to lift tht extra bit heavier too so for tht sir i thank u haha :thumb:


cool, i've been reading since this puppy was started but things change as preps go on or sometimes i miss something.

all the best, happy to oblige with the bit for ya teeth


----------



## 3752

me wind you up....Cmon Jord how could you think such a thing 

my hair is certainly not a bit grey it is a huge amount grey, as for long and thick again not something that i have to worry about the nutropinAQ gives me long thick locks........but then at my age i can grow a proper beard.....


----------



## XJPX

Yannyboy- singles I defo wudnt do, I'm actually not going to do those v much at all from now on ( finially listening to Metal...who has been telling me and Joe this for a long long time haha) , after this qualifier I think the lowest I'll go is 5s as triples will then b a bit much.

Baz has about summed it up, apart from the hair bit....he is jus stikin to the croydon/rudeboi/potential convict look with his hair hahah 

Massive....I'm dropping out doses slowly....slin is gone and by end of next week the gh releasers wud b gone...I dnt like immediately dropping things...I think its a bit of a shock to the body...in regards to winning the u100s.....I'd b over the moon jus to make top 6 in my first year of open class....I will b working my absolute ass off but also hav other plans next year....I want to do the powerlifting and strongman season as I kno it would b somethin I'd enjoy a lot!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Bcos jim wen ur a cuple weeks out from a comp it gets tuff to lift heavy, so insted of singles I'm doing triples as my top work set....


well why do you do singles? what do you find is the benefit to training at a 4-8 rep range? i only ask as this is were i stay, around this range


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Yannyboy- singles I defo wudnt do, I'm actually not going to do those v much at all from now on ( finially listening to Metal...who has been telling me and Joe this for a long long time haha) , after this qualifier I think the lowest I'll go is 5s as triples will then b a bit much.
> 
> Baz has about summed it up, apart from the hair bit....he is jus stikin to the croydon/rudeboi/potential convict look with his hair hahah
> 
> Massive....I'm dropping out doses slowly....slin is gone and by end of next week the gh releasers wud b gone...I dnt like immediately dropping things...I think its a bit of a shock to the body...in regards to winning the u100s.....I'd b over the moon jus to make top 6 in my first year of open class....I will b working my absolute ass off but also hav other plans next year....*I want to do the powerlifting and strongman season as I kno it would b somethin I'd enjoy a lot*!


i take it this is the answer to my last question?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> i take it this is the answer to my last question?


yes and no. singles i jus use to gauge my strength obv....but they jus scare me too much now and wud only do them in a comp....

for strongman stuff singles means not a huge amnount, i have a friend who jus came 5th in britain at u105 and strength wise on lifts i destrioy him, but he is v athletic and explosive and has gd strength endurance


----------



## LittleChris

Have a friend who is looking for a 1000+kg total. He is fairly strong


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Have a friend who is looking for a 1000+kg total. He is fairly strong


raw or assisted?....


----------



## Bri

Where are these overhead press and skulls videos Jordan! I've been checking in everytime this journal been updated hopin they'd be posted lol.

140-150kg is some BIIG weight to move overhead. :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Uses the suits and whatnot. Josh Hill.


----------



## XJPX

Bri said:


> Where are these overhead press and skulls videos Jordan! I've been checking in everytime this journal been updated hopin they'd be posted lol.
> 
> 140-150kg is some BIIG weight to move overhead. :thumbup1:


i got the overhead press quite comfortably, the side laterals i did 27.5s...cud of dun 30s but form wud of gone, skulls i only did 80 so didnt vid it....


----------



## Bri

XJPX said:


> i got the overhead press quite comfortably, the side laterals i did 27.5s...cud of dun 30s but form wud of gone, skulls i only did 80 so didnt vid it....


Still great lifting mate.

Unlucky about skulls, but did you vid OHP?


----------



## big_jim_87

jorgan get the vids up you slaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> jorgan get the vids up you slaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


no vid of overhead press, pretty annoyed, camera was set to pics....i kno the rules aswell no vid it technically didnt happen, url hav to wait til next week n il vid it..... i hav prooved all my other lifts in past so u guys kno i dnt bullsh!t my lifts


----------



## Bri

ahhh man! A whole week! lol.

I'll look forward to it Jordan. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> no vid of overhead press, pretty annoyed, camera was set to pics....i kno the rules aswell no vid it technically didnt happen, url hav to wait til next week n il vid it.....* i hav prooved all my other lifts in past so u guys kno i dnt bullsh!t my lifts*


never got a vid of your heavy squat? 240k i think it was? cam didnt vid and never saw vid at all.

now this? i dnt think you even went to the gym today.... infact i think i saw you at nandos! lol


----------



## defdaz

Bri said:


> Where are these overhead press and skulls videos Jordan! I've been checking in everytime this journal been updated hopin they'd be posted lol.
> 
> 140-150kg is some BIIG weight to move overhead. :thumbup1:


I used to know a guy who would make 220kg seated smith machine presses look easy. 10 or more reps. I've never ever seen anyone lift the sorts of weights he did. Nick Casterton. Absolute beast he was.


----------



## defdaz

XJPX said:


> i got the overhead press quite comfortably, the side laterals i did 27.5s...cud of dun 30s but form wud of gone, skulls i only did 80 so didnt vid it....


Beats my 25kg side raises! Ghet!  Keep it up mate, hope the pec is feeling better. Remember you're a bodybuilder though! Who cares who's the strongest - it's who's the best on stage.


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> never got a vid of your heavy squat? 240k i think it was? cam didnt vid and never saw vid at all.
> 
> now this? i dnt think you even went to the gym today.... infact i think i saw you at nandos! lol


thts v tru, i put up the 210 squat but cam wasnt on for 240 either....fair...so for jim iv gotta put up a 240 squat and 140 overheadpress...... both will b up next week my dear x


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> I used to know a guy who would make 220kg seated smith machine presses look easy. 10 or more reps. I've never ever seen anyone lift the sorts of weights he did. Nick Casterton. Absolute beast he was.


oh my OH press wasnt seated, mine was standing, but wasnt fully a push press but there was some drive in it haha


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> thts v tru, i put up the 210 squat but cam wasnt on for 240 either....fair...so for jim iv gotta put up a 240 squat and 140 overheadpress...... both will b up next week my dear x


not to prove your self buddy as id be a cock to think you cant do it lol just like a good training vid!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> oh my OH press wasnt seated, mine was standing, but wasnt fully a push press but *there was some drive in it haha*


fuk it thats what the standing bits for! lol

i find seated i can lift much heavyer tho.... you?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk it thats what the standing bits for! lol
> 
> i find seated i can lift much heavyer tho.... you?


no not if u realli push press properly, there are sum GB shotputters in my uni gym tht wud OH press 180-200kilo standing and the bar wud move so fast it was scary, pure explosiveness


----------



## hilly

jordan ure 2 weeks out next week. dont try and lift a heavy triple just to prove something. your txt said ure pec was sore as hell after doing it this week. you no what that means dont ya.

dont do the fcker again


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> jordan ure 2 weeks out next week. dont try and lift a heavy triple just to prove something. your txt said ure pec was sore as hell after doing it this week. you no what that means dont ya.
> 
> dont do the fcker again


hahaha but no vid means it didnt happen...those r the rules mate....il b fine dnt worry


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i dont think trying to please jimbo is reason enough to explain a torn muscle lol.


----------



## bigacb

Is your pec still playing up bad then?


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> i dont think trying to please jimbo is reason enough to explain a torn muscle lol.


hahah i agree


----------



## XJPX

bigacb said:


> Is your pec still playing up bad then?


ye its actually fcked haha...i need a scan on it i think to see whats going on, it doesnt look bad at all, but wen stik fngers in and hav a dig around it feels awful, can feel muscle strands and things all over the place tht u cnt feel on the other side lol :beer:


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> ye its actually fcked haha...i need a scan on it i think to see whats going on, it doesnt look bad at all, but wen stik fngers in and hav a dig around it feels awful, can feel muscle strands and things all over the place tht u cnt feel on the other side lol :beer:


sounds similar to mine mate! tore it about 5 years ago..

still not right now, infact this week was the first time i've benched 3 plates in about 3 years lol!

I benched more 7 years and 5 stone ago than I do now :cursing:


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> sounds similar to mine mate! tore it about 5 years ago..
> 
> still not right now, infact this week was the first time i've benched 3 plates in about 3 years lol!
> 
> I benched more 7 years and 5 stone ago than I do now :cursing:


  thts gay mate, u not had it properly looked at?

great session today, had the other junior im prepping come down and he is v much on track for the kent show in 2 weeks, he is v lean just watery. adjustments have been made and next week wen i see him i expect a much drier and harder look.

session was

deadlifts 3x5

chins 3x8

t bar row 3x8

srugs and rear delt cable super set 3x10

extra rear delt dumbell work 2x12

the changes iv made to my drugs regime i also expect to see a lot less water and a much harder drier look next week. will take pics end of the week once the drugs hav started doing their thing x


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> thts gay mate, u not had it properly looked at?


Yeah dude, Briar is a physio lol


----------



## bigacb

XJPX said:


> ye its actually fcked haha...i need a scan on it i think to see whats going on, it doesnt look bad at all, but wen stik fngers in and hav a dig around it feels awful, can feel muscle strands and things all over the place tht u cnt feel on the other side lol :beer:


 Take it easy on it then FFS the last thing you need now is it to go worse...i know you prob won't listen haha.


----------



## matt p

J,when doing chins do you feel it is importnat to go all the way up (chin above the bar) or do you feel the lats get enough stimulus from partial reps. The reason i ask is that i have started doing chins as of late and once i cannot complete a full rep i hang and just squeeze up as much as i can to grind out a few more reps all be it partials. Are these beneficial or should i just call it quits when i cannot complete a full rep?


----------



## XJPX

bigacb said:


> Take it easy on it then FFS the last thing you need now is it to go worse...i know you prob won't listen haha.


no i am being careful on it realli, im icing it a lot, i did an igf protocol into it too, it jus needs full rest which unfortuneatly i cnt giv it for another 8 weeks


----------



## XJPX

matt p said:


> J,when doing chins do you feel it is importnat to go all the way up (chin above the bar) or do you feel the lats get enough stimulus from partial reps. The reason i ask is that i have started doing chins as of late and once i cannot complete a full rep i hang and just squeeze up as much as i can to grind out a few more reps all be it partials. Are these beneficial or should i just call it quits when i cannot complete a full rep?


ye i do the same mate, once iv gone to failure i then do a few partials and really jus stretch anbd contract lats as much as i can


----------



## XJPX

okay so been thinkin tonit, insted of maxing out my fat burners next week going to run a mini carb cycle

clen will sit at 40mcg all week, no eca at all, no dnp and t3 at 50mcg

food wise will run from tmo>>>>> low/med/low/med/low/refeed/medium/low/med

low will b per meal: 50g protien, 55g carb, 20g fat

med will b: 50g protien, 75g protien, 20g fat ( what its currently on bar last meal which is 20carb)

this drops carbs 100g on low days....

will be refeeding on thurs night and taking my pics fri to see how i look for 2 weeks out....

my reasoning for this being i then hav lots more to play with interms of clen and t3 post qualifier in run upto brits to ensure i cum in peeeled. iv been hungry today moreso then ever...metabolism is obv ticking over nicely, the carb drops/rises will increase this even moreso.

jus a recap of where im at drug wise as from tmo will be: 1.2mg letro ED, 30mg halo ED, 75mg proviron ED, 50mg win tabs ED and 2ml eod onerip. at the end of this week once hav refeeded and taken pics will b upping doses of all orals for the final two weeks into the comp.

so i have a nice rested weekend, then will work hard next week and hope at the end looking nice and tight and holding much less water


----------



## OJay

Blimey mate how many injections is that a day?!


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> Blimey mate how many injections is that a day?!


lol ur not too up on ur drugs r u haha...its one shot every other day...onerip is the only injectable ther i mentioned lol, all else r orals...


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> lol ur not too up on ur drugs r u haha...its one shot every other day...onerip is the only injectable ther i mentioned lol, all else r orals...


Nope nt even at beginner status yet! Lol


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> Nope nt even at beginner status yet! Lol


ur reading in the right place then mate, lots of drugs in here haha 

jus for ur info then letro is a strong anti e, used to reduce water, halo is used as a hardener in last cuple weeks into comps and brings a drier look, winni does the same as halo..i like winni a lot and get v dry off it, proviron is a fantastic drug, it improves efficiency of all other drugs, it reduces water retention, raises test without shutting down test.

onerip is a mix of test prop, tren ace and mast prop...i like it as means its all in one shot so less jabbing close to a show and its short estered which means after the show if want to drop it out and giv body a break like orals this occurs v quickly....


----------



## OJay

Thanks for explanation I'm trying to learn as much as I can, doing first cycle now and struggling with upping calories trying to know what I should be feeling, if I'm thinking I should be stronger, getting more cals in, don't want too much fat gain etc

Crazy world but I love it already more than previous ways of bodybuilding


----------



## XJPX

Private message me if u want any diet/gear advice...b more then happy to help mate x


----------



## XJPX

Okay so three weeks out today, ydays lower day of carbs made me feel so hungry, the 100g less made a huge diff and I ended up having whole meals all day and no shakes. Back on med day today and still hunger is up....jus from tht am v confident in the weeks plans, feelin v gd, body and mind feel gd ( apart from pec lol)....cnt wait to fly thru this week and see where I'm at by the end.


----------



## BigBalls

Jordan quick Q for you mate...

What do you think of adex because ive been taking it for two weeks at 0.5 e3d and in the first week it seemed to drop quite a bit of water off me, but then it seemed to come back, do you reckon i should up it to 1mg e3d ????

Thanks in advance mate


----------



## OJay

did you say you were going to do the kent if you dont make it on the 22nd show? what class are you in for again?


----------



## XJPX

I'm doing the lesta show sept 5th ojay...

Big balls...depends how sensitiv u r to water and what ur goals r, if ur in offseason and jus trying to keep water down a touch to prevent excess stress then O.5 e3d wud suffice in my opinion, however if realli looking to tighten up I'd defo up the dose, if in comp prep I'd go to 1 ED in final stages....


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> i dont think trying to please jimbo is reason enough to explain a torn muscle lol.


yes it is! now fuk off and make me some heavy vids! you slaaaaaag!



XJPX said:


> hahah i agree


you didnt in that pm you sent me about your only aim in life is to please me.



XJPX said:


> I'm doing the lesta show sept 5th ojay...
> 
> Big balls...depends how sensitiv u r to water and what ur goals r, if ur in *offseason and jus trying to keep water down* a touch to prevent excess stress then O.5 e3d wud suffice in my opinion, however if realli looking to tighten up I'd defo up the dose, if in comp prep I'd go to 1 ED in final stages....


i love water! retain all you can! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

any way were the fuk are the vids? lol im messin buddy i think hilly is right! (dnt tell him i said that) stop the heavy triples this close buddy save it all for the strong man season!!


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> any way were the fuk are the vids? lol im messin buddy i think hilly is right! (dnt tell him i said that) stop the heavy triples this close buddy save it all for the strong man season!!


gay

fuk that mate,get heavy singles in,thats what i did at two weeks out,pre exhausted chest on incline dumbell doing 12-14 rep sets with 65k bells then worked up to a single on incline bb with 180k,kept training like that up till week out:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

get pics up of all compulsary poses buddy?

chest delts and arms all looking thick hard to tell on condition but im still not sure that looked 3wks out? any more dnp blasts? or a gh blast in the pipe line?


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> gay
> 
> fuk that mate,get heavy singles in,thats what i did at two weeks out,pre exhausted chest on incline dumbell doing 12-14 rep sets with 65k bells then worked up to a single on incline bb with 180k,kept training like that up till week out:thumbup1:


sticking one on the end is a bit diff from focusing work out round a single?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> get pics up of all compulsary poses buddy?
> 
> chest delts and arms all looking thick hard to tell on condition but im still not sure that looked 3wks out? any more dnp blasts? or a gh blast in the pipe line?


lol dnt worry jimbo im exactly on trak for the qualifier, ul see pics end of the week, condition is exactly where it needs to b,


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> lol dnt worry jimbo im exactly on trak for the qualifier, ul see pics end of the week, condition is exactly where it needs to b,


well i hope so as if you dnt qualify for brits ill rip up my ticket! im only coming so i can rape you when your at your weakest! lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> well i hope so as if you dnt qualify for brits ill rip up my ticket! im only coming so i can rape you when your at your weakest! lol


LOL url see friday...


----------



## XJPX

jimbo took these jus now for u mate....condition for 3 weeks out from a qualifier...8 weeks from the big show itself!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you aiming for G4P jord?? lol...that 1st pic has an admirer on your facebook already PMSL. Put some kegs on! 

Looking quite soft but midsection looks a lot tighter


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> you aiming for G4P jord?? lol...that 1st pic has an admirer on your facebook already PMSL. Put some kegs on!
> 
> Looking quite soft but midsection looks a lot tighter


G4p is fine by me mate was tht an offer haha?...

ye v v soft indeed, im mock water loading this week so thats why, sarted sun, jus want to see where im at by fri if i cut water bk thurs night when i have my refeed...so should be much drier on fri... have 3 weeks to dry out and tighten up more then another 5 weeks to get shredded lol....cut me sum slack boi :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## hilly

hams and midsection look good. quads are coming on better. arms still look a little behind but we know you loose fat from here later than other areas. cant tell with back their but im sure come friday things will look on track


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> G4p is fine by me mate was tht an offer haha?...
> 
> ye v v soft indeed, im mock water loading this week so thats why, sarted sun, jus want to see where im at by fri if i cut water bk thurs night when i have my refeed...so should be much drier on fri... have 3 weeks to dry out and tighten up more then another 5 weeks to get shredded lol....cut me sum slack boi :thumb: :whistling:


lol, i'm not attracted to man-lets :lol: :tongue:

i know that you know you are not going be 100% for this show, i'm only describing what i can see. Its not to be taken as criticism, merely observations. Like you, call a spade a spade.

Dont forget, the judges and crowd alike will not know this is a last min prep with a view to tighten up further for the finals.

I would love to see you ripped on stage at the finals and see how much you have progressed.

dont forget to shave your ass if you do qualify, i'll be there takin a play by play report again PMSL :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Lol I'll shave my ass dnt worry and with how quick I know I can tighten up I'll b in decent condition for qualifier that's for sur x


----------



## XJPX

Massive, yee holding a lot of water, I'm floating around 215, shud drop I'd say 7 -10 pounds befor carb up for qualifier, then I'll get a cuple pounds bk off carb up, shud see me at 208-10 onstage, but like I sed not fussed about numbers, will b going by the mirror next cuple weeks and wat I weigh is out of my control now  x


----------



## big_jim_87

now them pics look a lot better (condition) then the one in the gym. but buddy why holding balls? i wana see how shredded they are too! and i wana see the vascularuty in the nob! this is the best way to tell how close to comp condition you are! lol


----------



## XJPX

Jim tht was jus way too much lololol.....v strange boy indeed lol!!

I told u my condition was where it needs to be, jus sorting this water out, going to add 10mg nolva and tempted to switch over to adex from letro as adex has always in past served me v well.


----------



## big_jim_87

buddy if you wana do well in the ukbff and ever get into the ifbb you will need to get usta shyt like this! bbing is a very gay sport run by gays! lol

just to put your minde at rest im not gay...... i dnt think lol


----------



## XJPX

carb cycling seems to b working well this week, am fkin tired after ydays leg session which was 3 sets front squats upto a 180 triple, 4 sets jeffersons, 3 sets leg press, 3 sets calf raise, 3 sets ham curl and an RP to 30 leg extension set to finish. body is in pieces today. sunbed later...will cram in as many as pos over next 10days n stop them a week out.


----------



## OJay

hi jordan

have you seen the new beef? interesting article on dnp ouch that stuff seems scary! you still using it?


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> hi jordan
> 
> have you seen the new beef? interesting article on dnp ouch that stuff seems scary! you still using it?


LOl, anything in life can b scary in the hands of the ignorant mate.....to those that are knowledgable is a safe and effective tool...


----------



## matt p

Glad things are moving along with the carb cycling dude, you sorted your routine yet? Want to see some Melvin Anthony body popping with some Kai Greene upside down splits lol!


----------



## Ak_88

Bet it'll be to Enya Matt


----------



## XJPX

haha matt its all dun, my gf put it together from watchin vids of shawn ray, milos sarcev and lee priest...she awesome at coreography stuff from her gymnastics, its a realli gd routine....but i dnt think il b able to do it much justice haha


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Bet it'll be to Enya Matt


hahahaha shush i thort my enya routine was failry gd!!!!!! was better then all the other juniors!!!...and its actually sung by a girl called lindsey lee and is a cover of kevin rudoplhs i made it, u tube her and the song :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Not knocking them dude, i quite like a bit of Enya :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

I liked the Enya routine


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> LOl, anything in life can b scary in the hands of the ignorant mate.....to those that are knowledgable is a safe and effective tool...


lol i sounded like the medias views on steroids then! my bad lol :lol:


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> lol i sounded like the medias views on steroids then! my bad lol :lol:


haha yes u did indeed haah :whistling:


----------



## OJay

XJPX said:


> haha yes u did indeed haah :whistling:


well....you do know STEROIDS ARE BAD FOR YOU...all that roid rage!THAT RAUOL MOAT WAS ON THEM!!!! lol:cool2::laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha matt its all dun, my gf put it together from watchin vids of shawn ray, milos sarcev and *lee priest*...she awesome at coreography stuff from her gymnastics, its a realli gd routine....but i dnt think il b able to do it much justice haha


quality poser!

he also had shredded balls!


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> quality poser!
> 
> he also had shredded balls!


haha im stealing a cuple of his signature moves haha x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha im stealing a cuple of his signature moves haha x


the s.oliver cobra pose by any chance? lol there are a few of lees that i can think of off top of head well about three realy good sig moves.

oh pop in my journal ther is a warning for you and pec training (i fuked pec worse then ever!)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> LOl, anything in life can b scary in the hands of the ignorant mate.....to those that are knowledgable is a safe and effective tool...


I'll go against the grain and say its not safe but with proper usage the risks can be minimised. 

A chainsaw is safer in the hands of a guy who is well trained at using it but we know even these guys get killed/maimed from using them through accidents...its not safe by any stretch of the imagination.

Back on track! :lol:

How's the prep coming along J? You doing cardio yet?


----------



## XJPX

Aaron hav u used it out of curiosity or jus makin a statement based on no experience and jus wat u herd  ... Lol I'm only jokin...I agree its not totally safe haha...but wen iv taken it I hav never at any stage thort ooo gooddddd I'm gonna die lol, Its jus a lil uncomfy thts all. Juice is worth the squeeze tho haha 

No cardio yet no need. Jus altering a few things around drug wise is ample to see me come in where I need to be for the qualifier


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Aaron hav u used it out of curiosity or jus makin a statement based on no experience and jus wat u herd  ... Lol I'm only jokin...I agree its not totally safe haha...but wen iv taken it I hav never at any stage thort ooo gooddddd I'm gonna die lol, Its jus a lil uncomfy thts all. Juice is worth the squeeze tho haha
> 
> No cardio yet no need. Jus altering a few things around drug wise is ample to see me come in where I need to be for the qualifier


You a right barsteward getting into that condition with no cardio!! lol


----------



## ah24

kieren1234 said:


> You a right barsteward getting into that condition with no cardio!! lol


Don't I fkin know it! :cursing: Bastard upped my cv to 55mins yesterday


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> Don't I fkin know it! :cursing: Bastard upped my cv to 55mins yesterday


Proper **** isnt he. I actually thought he was ok untill i read about him not needing cardio! Now i just think he is ugly, skinny and wont do well in these comps..... :lol:

Just kidding dude, your going to smash it.


----------



## hilly

plus if you read up on some studies regarding clen and its ability to increase heart size i would be inclined to put both dnp and clen in a group together as very dangerous however people pop clen like its candy on this board


----------



## DB

hilly said:


> plus if you read up on some studies regarding clen and its ability to increase heart size i would be inclined to put both dnp and clen in a group together as very dangerous however people pop clen like its candy on this board


Couldn't agree more in regards to clen!

Plus people run silly doses thinking u need to be shaking like a sh1tting dog for it to be working!


----------



## XJPX

Haha boys I will b doing sum cardio at some stage to reallliii bring tht super tight look to my lower half...but jus not yet  haha.

Hahah love the analogy baz, I look out window n see my bull terrier shaking his clenned up ass off whilst he squeezes one out hahahahaha


----------



## XJPX

Oh yes forgot to say am going to hav a trial run with synthelator today by synthetek haha....for those tht dnt kno it google it! Now its a 10ml water based injection :s haha...tht is taken an hour prestage, it causes massive hyperventalation which forces excess uptake of oxygen into the blood vessels apparently causing sum crazyyyyyyyyy vascularity, now sum ppl hav fainted off this stuff n not made it onstage, hence my trial run haha, I dnt kno anyone personally who has used it or tht wants to try it lolol, sooo I will hav to find out for myself what the deal is. My breathing isn't all tht anyways lol, infact its fckin awful...it sounds half the time like I'm asleep and snoring wen jus sittin watchin tv...so again shud make things rather interesting, I'm gonna take it about 40mins befor I go to the gym, then get a bit of a pump on in ther and then see what's going on...


----------



## defdaz

Haha I seriously love you dude! Just make sure your missus is around when you take it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> Aaron hav u used it out of curiosity or jus makin a statement based on no experience and jus wat u herd  ... Lol I'm only jokin...I agree its not totally safe haha...but wen iv taken it I hav never at any stage thort ooo gooddddd I'm gonna die lol, Its jus a lil uncomfy thts all. Juice is worth the squeeze tho haha
> 
> No cardio yet no need. Jus altering a few things around drug wise is ample to see me come in where I need to be for the qualifier


LMAO, where have i heard that before?

But statement is true, and glad we agree :tongue: :cool2:



> not safe but with proper usage the risks can be minimised.





> I agree its not totally safe haha


I agree on the clen front, the possibility of heart cramps scares the beejeesus out of me.

Everything has a risk but there is a difference where they sit on a scale of things and its safer to state, for those who do follow this journal, that DNP is higher on the scale.

You already know this sh1t, noobs dont however.

Goodbye cardio!!!! *cranks up DNP dose* :cursing: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Cardio is for Lazy Dieters IMO

If cant get ripped by training and diet alone then your just a pie eater

DNP is actually one of the safer compounds used, No deaths reported from DNP in recent times 

Doing light weights in lead up to a comp is a retarded Idea??? Why give your body excuse to lose muscle when it is doing its very best to get rid by dieting???

Your all just a bunch of cardio bunny pussies 

Watch J get ripped by eating burgers, doing one rep max's and hammering drugs

Way forward


----------



## Suprakill4

Love your mentality JW. I remember an abs thread you posted in showing the condition you achieved without cardio, just lots of drugs you junkie! :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

i took tht synthelator injection 5mins ago and foook i cnt stand upcos breathing goes so fast and high tht my legs dnt wanna move, its fcked up haha, im layin down now n can control breathings, body temp has picked up n am now clammy, i dunno how id feel takin this stuff pre stage, but im not all tht hugely vasculor so if it does the job il take two bottles and be wheeled onto the stage hahah  , going gym now, today is cheat day by way, eating sum serious amounts of cheesecake, doenuts, cookies, jus chomping on choc now then will see how pumped i get lol.....

jw is right, 3 months ago i as sceptic and he told me id hit the stage at 205-210 n in my mind i fort now way, but everythin we hav dun interms of dnp, no cardio, super high cals and seriously heavy weights has worked thus far...

will put pics up later


----------



## Suprakill4

Your crazy Jordan! lol.

Sounds good, look forward to the pics!


----------



## XJPX

for the doubters hitting me with thiers IFs, and their hmms on my condition....2 weeks stil go and not one step of cardio, cals not gone below 4000......


----------



## hilly

overall mate looking very good. upper body looks bang on target IMO. from the side legs look good and from the front they look to have come up loads and balance ure physique great however i think they should be leaner at 2 weeks out and are behind ure upper body.

Altho my experience is limited on this its just my opinion. I do no tho in 2 weeks they will be improved or im guna kick ure ass


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> overall mate looking very good. upper body looks bang on target IMO. from the side legs look good and from the front they look to have come up loads and balance ure physique great however i think they should be leaner at 2 weeks out and are behind ure upper body.
> 
> Altho my experience is limited on this its just my opinion. I do no tho in 2 weeks they will be improved or im guna kick ure ass


but they r ahead for 7 weeks out......

jus found a pic...at 4 weeks out last year my legs where in less condition then they r now....at 2 weeks out jus 2 weeks later they looked like this.....

this is what will b repeated again this year...


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> overall mate looking very good. upper body looks bang on target IMO. from the side legs look good and from the front they look to have come up loads and balance ure physique great however i think they should be leaner at 2 weeks out and are behind ure upper body.
> 
> Altho my experience is limited on this its just my opinion. I do no tho in 2 weeks they will be improved or im guna kick ure ass


To be fair to Jordan, he's just come off a dnp run, holding shed loads water, which masks cuts

water is least of his worries as it's p1ss easy to shift 

you will see some remarkable changes next couple weeks I expect


----------



## big_jim_87

lol legs were tiny last yr! very good gains buddy!


----------



## bigkiwi

XJPX said:


> i took tht synthelator injection 5mins ago and foook i cnt stand upcos breathing goes so fast and high tht my legs dnt wanna move, its fcked up haha, im layin down now n can control breathings, body temp has picked up n am now clammy, i dunno how id feel takin this stuff pre stage, but im not all tht hugely vasculor so if it does the job il take two bottles and be wheeled onto the stage hahah  , going gym now, today is cheat day by way, eating sum serious amounts of cheesecake, doenuts, cookies, jus chomping on choc now then will see how pumped i get lol.....
> 
> jw is right, 3 months ago i as sceptic and he told me id hit the stage at 205-210 n in my mind i fort now way, but everythin we hav dun interms of dnp, no cardio, super high cals and seriously heavy weights has worked thus far...
> 
> will put pics up later


You take it easy buddy - sure you know what youre doing though mate :beer:


----------



## Jimmy1

XJPX said:


> for the doubters hitting me with thiers IFs, and their hmms on my condition....2 weeks stil go and not one step of cardio, cals not gone below 4000......


are you wearing makeup?

your face looks kind puuurrrrdy  x


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> but they r ahead for 7 weeks out......
> 
> jus found a pic...at 4 weeks out last year my legs where in less condition then they r now....at 2 weeks out jus 2 weeks later they looked like this...


wonder how they got like that:whistling:

i am sure many will disagree with me when i say i certainly am not a hater just i say it as i see it and i would love for you to prove me wrong jordan as i have a lot of time for u as you know....BUT at the stage you are now from a show be that a qualifier or not i would of expected your legs and arms to be tighter certainly closer to the condition in your mid section.....

no one knows who will turn up at any show so in my opinion you should turn up nailed and i don't see you doing that for the qualifier.....

like i said at the beginning i am not hating just giving my opinion.....


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol legs were tiny last yr! very good gains buddy!


lol and ur legs r fat and will never acheive tht condition in ur life haha :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> wonder how they got like that:whistling:
> 
> i am sure many will disagree with me when i say i certainly am not a hater just i say it as i see it and i would love for you to prove me wrong jordan as i have a lot of time for u as you know....BUT at the stage you are now from a show be that a qualifier or not i would of expected your legs and arms to be tighter certainly closer to the condition in your mid section.....
> 
> no one knows who will turn up at any show so in my opinion you should turn up nailed and i don't see you doing that for the qualifier.....
> 
> like i said at the beginning i am not hating just giving my opinion.....


LOL Paul, u jus acknoledged the post about leg condition how they looked 2 weeks out last year, and at 4 weeks out last year i was in the condition i am now....sooo in 2 weeks time wen i hit the stage, they will look like the above...if i did tht in 2 weeks last year, i will do it again this year....lol


----------



## XJPX

Jimmy said:


> are you wearing makeup?
> 
> your face looks kind puuurrrrdy  x


haha no winni dries my face out loads mate, not gd


----------



## Ak_88

How much more do you think will come off J, or is it just a wait and see thing?


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> LOL Paul, u jus acknoledged the post about leg condition how they looked 2 weeks out last year, and at 4 weeks out last year i was in the condition i am now....sooo in 2 weeks time wen i hit the stage, they will look like the above...if i did tht in 2 weeks last year, i will do it again this year....lol


i hope so mate.....not hating just not following the crowd buddy


----------



## jw007

Ok

right, I read Js thread, and altho I do know for most part people are adding constructive critisim etc etc

But for most part there is a lot of negatatity aimed in his direction and naysayers and doubters, which ok is fair enough.

But come on guys, let's wait for finished article before we start down this path.

How about some encouragement?

There is not one person, FACT on this board who has made anywhere near progress J has in one year.

Tbh I could if pushed name at leasta dozen current people on this board, who are in or have even used prep guys and looked absolute w&nk, seriously, yet were all told looking good.

I see so called competing "bodybuilders" with journals actually competing far far smaller than previous years with same conditioning, but still get there bum holes licked.

Just saying like


----------



## yannyboy

Jordan, I can't believe you haven't done any cardio yet. You must have a very quick metabolism.


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i hope so mate.....not hating just not following the crowd buddy


well lets just play the wait and see game then, hav already said previosuly i wont b peeled and nor will i let any comments inlfluence me from deviating from my plan.....the plan is to b gd enuff to impress the judges to get an invite, and from the qualifiers i seen so far i will b extremely confused if they dnt feel i am of a standard to be on the british stage as thts what it comes down to, judges believing ur of that standard.......


----------



## hilly

Jordan will be in shape no doubt. I just give the boy enough compliments got to have something to say to keep him on his toes


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> Jordan will be in shape no doubt. I just give the boy enough compliments got to have something to say to keep him on his toes


hahahah :thumb:


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> Ok
> 
> right, I read Js thread, and altho I do know for most part people are adding constructive critisim etc etc
> 
> But for most part there is a lot of negatatity aimed in his direction and naysayers and doubters, which ok is fair enough.
> 
> But come on guys, let's wait for finished article before we start down this path.
> 
> How about some encouragement?
> 
> There is not one person, FACT on this board who has made anywhere near progress J has in one year.
> 
> Tbh I could if pushed name at leasta dozen current people on this board, who are in or have even used prep guys and looked absolute w&nk, seriously, yet were all told looking good.
> 
> I see so called competing "bodybuilders" with journals actually competing far far smaller than previous years with same conditioning, but still get there bum holes licked.
> 
> Just saying like


it is not negativity Joe it is a difference of opinion i was not aware that unless i tell jordan how great he is then i cannot post on the journal??

yes there is a long way to go before the finals and at no point have i said he will not make the stage ready......i have made a comment saying that i would of expected other parts of his physique to be in a little tighter at this stage......

yes Jordan has made great gains in the last year all you have to do is compare pics from last year to see this but lets not forget the huge amount of gear he has used to make these gains....not judging far from it but lets not for a minute believe the gains have come from chicken and rice.......

i do hope Jordan nails it and brings the trophy home as i know what his hunger for success is like....but just because i question his prep and don't kiss his **** at every turn don't for a minute think i am a hater....

and yes you are correct there are guys who have used prep guys and not looked like Jordan does now but jordan has developed over time to look this good....again looking at pics from the 2009 portsmouth will prove this, every one is different Joe i know guys who have made massive gains in one year on less than 1g of gear lewis breed comes to mind and he does no cardio either..........

at the beginning of this journal Jordan himself has asked for opinions good or bad but it seems when someone questions one thing they are jumped on as haters.......

just saying like



XJPX said:


> well lets just play the wait and see game then, hav already said previosuly i wont b peeled and nor will i let any comments inlfluence me from deviating from my plan.....the plan is to b gd enuff to impress the judges to get an invite, and from the qualifiers i seen so far i will b extremely confused if they dnt feel i am of a standard to be on the british stage as thts what it comes down to, judges believing ur of that standard.......


not wanting you to deviate from any plan jordan but don't have a journal asking for good and bad opinions if you get defensive when someone questions what your doing.......if i was a hater mate i would not answer your emails would i.....


----------



## jw007

Paul

your opinion is very valid, and indeed any ar5e kissing needs to be kept to my journal

alone 

it's just that you don't see this amount of negativity posted on "others" journals far more deserving of it pmsl


----------



## jw007

in fact I might start posting a few home truths on a few, should endear me further to a lot of people I would imagine ha ha


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> in fact I might start posting a few home truths on a few, should endear me further to a lot of people I would imagine ha ha


feel free to roll up in mine. I already know im a skinny classic/natty poor specimen


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> Paul
> 
> your opinion is very valid, and indeed any ar5e kissing needs to be kept to my journal
> 
> alone
> 
> it's just that you don't see this amount of negativity posted on "others" journals far more deserving of it pmsl


i dont visit that many journals Joe to be honest......my opinion is just that an opinion be it valid or not.....

i mean my opinion as constructive not negative if this make Jordan say "fukc that pscarb the little squat fukc i will show him" and he steps on stage shredded to bits all the better.....

there is a difference between that and giving an opinion in journals just to be nasty anything but constructive critisism is not good in my opinion.......(paul is now pleased he is not running a journal for the universe  )


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> it is not negativity Joe it is a difference of opinion i was not aware that unless i tell jordan how great he is then i cannot post on the journal??
> 
> yes there is a long way to go before the finals and at no point have i said he will not make the stage ready......i have made a comment saying that i would of expected other parts of his physique to be in a little tighter at this stage......
> 
> *
> yes Jordan has made great gains in the last year all you have to do is compare pics from last year to see this but lets not forget the huge amount of gear he has used to make these gains....not judging far from it but lets not for a minute believe the gains have come from chicken and rice.......*
> 
> i do hope Jordan nails it and brings the trophy home as i know what his hunger for success is like....but just because i question his prep and don't kiss his **** at every turn don't for a minute think i am a hater....
> 
> and yes you are correct there are guys who have used prep guys and not looked like Jordan does now but jordan has developed over time to look this good....again looking at pics from the 2009 portsmouth will prove this, every one is different Joe i know guys who have made massive gains in one year on less than 1g of gear lewis breed comes to mind and he does no cardio either..........
> 
> at the beginning of this journal Jordan himself has asked for opinions good or bad but it seems when someone questions one thing they are jumped on as haters.......
> 
> just saying like
> 
> not wanting you to deviate from any plan jordan but don't have a journal asking for good and bad opinions if you get defensive when someone questions what your doing.......if i was a hater mate i would not answer your emails would i.....


its tru the secret is out, all i do is take masses of drugs, didnt train my ass off or hav an immaculate off season diet...just drugs, infact i didnt train at all, its alll jus site injections and photoshopping lololol.......gains r gains paul :whistling:

and i not ur not a hater at all mate, u jus like given me a lot of stik :thumb:


----------



## bigkiwi

I'll be honest...there's only a handful of journals i read regularly and this is one of them. In the last year mate you have made a staggering amount of progress (much more than i would have thought possible) and its for that reason i will continually support your efforts. I'm SURE youre going to make a monumentous move in this sport if you still want to head for that elite status. Keep up the good work - you are an inspiration to alot of members on this board.


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> its tru the secret is out, all i do is take masses of drugs, didnt train my ass off or hav an immaculate off season diet...just drugs, infact i didnt train at all, its alll jus site injections and photoshopping lololol.......gains r gains paul :whistling:
> 
> and i not ur not a hater at all mate, u jus like given me a lot of stik :thumb:


where did i say that it was all down to drugs jordan??

as for stik no mate not at all.....i am not kissing your @rse totally different..

i have not been disrespectful at all, i have not insulted you one bit, i have always asked my questions politely......so how your taking this as stik i do not know but hey it is your choice how you take it....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dont know if i'm being herded into the 'hater' catagory... i hope not.

As paul said, everyone has feedback and it does seem as soon as you're not nut hugging you are hating..a principle lost on those who post long rants why people are not saying what they and others are thinkin yadda yadda 

Again, i hope i'm not being seen as a hater...we learn from questioning not following like lemmings.

Hell, i know my short comings but i take it in my stride... everyone knows where i have come from and what i have had to do.

Anyway, i hope your prep goes well jordan and you get that invite! I have no doubt you will bring it to the british finals.


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> lol and ur legs r fat and will never acheive tht condition in ur life haha :thumb: :whistling:


i was saying i was more shoked at you gains dicked lol legs were small last year as this yr much bigger. now to say i will never get that condition in my life is silly as im yet to comp and when i do i will go shredded to near death or i will not comp lol and i will have the guts to post up picks of my shredded balls!

all i can do now is show you the condition when i do comp untill then its a silly discusion. the interesting thing will be to see if you get to that condition again?........


----------



## big_jim_87

jw007 said:


> Paul
> 
> your opinion is very valid, and indeed any ar5e kissing needs to be kept to my journal
> 
> alone
> 
> it's just that you *don't see this amount of negativity posted on "others" journals far more deserving of it* pmsl


for me its a bit like fabio for england in the world cup he did what he wanted and all tho the nation was on his side and wanted him to win he kept to his coky way and just thought it would all be ok and we as a nation were screaming at the tv but this made no diff to his decision and it all went tits up and i for one was gutted as we could all see were he went wrong.

now i dnt mean i can see were he is going wrong or if he is even going wrong i am yet to comp so i know nothing of the last few wks to a comp but with the likes of paul telling him, i would see there being some truth in what is being said about condition and time.

i for one hope jordan wins his class at the brits but to do that he needs an invite and i think every one who reads this thread and post in it will be gutted if he flops.

ill be there at the brits cheering him on so im not a "hater" im a fan of the coked! lol



jw007 said:


> in fact I might start posting a few home truths on a few, should endear me further to a lot of people I would imagine ha ha


when i am about to stand up on stage infront of fuk knowes how many ppl in speedo feel free to tell me were im at or to express any concern you may have.


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> i was saying i was more shoked at you gains dicked lol legs were small last year as this yr much bigger. now to say i will never get that condition in my life is silly as im yet to comp and when i do i will go shredded to near death or i will not comp lol and i will have the guts to post up picks of my shredded balls!
> 
> all i can do now is show you the condition when i do comp untill then its a silly discusion. the interesting thing will be to see if you get to that condition again?........


lolol a taste of ur own medicine haha  , il try to hit tht condition at brits this year pal x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> its tru the secret is out, all i do is take masses of drugs, didnt train my ass off or hav an immaculate off season diet...just drugs, infact i didnt train at all, its alll jus site injections and photoshopping lololol.......gains r gains paul :whistling:
> 
> and i not ur not a hater at all mate, u jus like given me a lot of stik :thumb:


mate to me this dnt mean shyt! i dnt give a poo how you made the gains just *impressed gr8ly by the gains you have made.*

its like saying kai green is only on an olympia stage due to the amount of gear he uses, i dnt give a shyt how he got ther he looks good and respect for that as is the same for you! well done buddy :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> where did i say that it was all down to drugs jordan??
> 
> as for stik no mate not at all.....i am not kissing your @rse totally different..
> 
> i have not been disrespectful at all, i have not insulted you one bit, i have always asked my questions politely......so how your taking this as stik i do not know but hey it is your choice how you take it....


i dnt mean stik as a negative term, its jovial like wind up, now i kno u do like trying to wind me up lolol, we cud argue all day bout silly things...if i dnt qualify u can hit me with a big i told u so, but fingers crossed i do and we can all stay friends :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> lolol a taste of ur own medicine haha  , il try to hit tht condition at brits this year pal x


well my medicine tastes like rotten donkey spunk! dnt do it again you slaaaaaag! i dnt like it lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> mate to me this dnt mean shyt! i dnt give a poo how you made the gains just *impressed gr8ly by the gains you have made.*
> 
> its like saying kai green is only on an olympia stage due to the amount of gear he uses, i dnt give a shyt how he got ther he looks good and respect for that as is the same for you! well done buddy :thumb:


haha a nice post from Jim :thumb: , r u ok mate?? hav u banged ur head :lol: , thank u tho i do appreciate it x


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> i dnt mean stik as a negative term, its jovial like wind up, now i kno u do like trying to wind me up lolol, we cud argue all day bout silly things...if i dnt qualify u can hit me with a big i told u so, but fingers crossed i do and we can all stay friends :whistling: :laugh:


im gna hit you with a big old nob round the face! :lol: :lol: :lol: weather you win or loose! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha a nice post from Jim :thumb: , r u ok mate?? hav u banged ur head :lol: , thank u tho i do appreciate it x


i allways tell you you made gr8 gains! just talk about shredded balls and rape in the mean time lol think it blures your memory? :lol: :lol:


----------



## big silver back

Ffs if you dont qualify i got no fcukin hope!!!!! :cursing: You'll be at the british mate


----------



## XJPX

bigkiwi said:


> I'll be honest...there's only a handful of journals i read regularly and this is one of them. In the last year mate you have made a staggering amount of progress (much more than i would have thought possible) and its for that reason i will continually support your efforts. I'm SURE youre going to make a monumentous move in this sport if you still want to head for that elite status. Keep up the good work - you are an inspiration to alot of members on this board.


thanks mate, i really appreciate this and will have my head down for next 2 weeks to come in gd for qualifier then will realli go for it to bring summin gd to the brits


----------



## XJPX

big silver back said:


> Ffs if you dont qualify i got no fcukin hope!!!!! :cursing: You'll be at the british mate


we both will mate im certain of it, cos if we dnt, who will b bloody onstage lolol??


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> i dnt mean stik as a negative term, its jovial like wind up, now i kno u do like trying to wind me up lolol, we cud argue all day bout silly things...if i dnt qualify u can hit me with a big i told u so, but fingers crossed i do and we can all stay friends :whistling: :laugh:


jordan believe me mate there will be no told you so comments coming from me mate......i honestly do hope and expect you to nail your condition...yes i do like to have a little wind up i guess mainly because so many hail you in the journal 

my comments are always to provoke discussion i think you know me by now to realise i am blunt and say what i mean so if i was a hater there would be no doubt.....

i really do wish you well as your go into your qualifier and then onto the finals....i know you may feel that there is no need for cardio but think of it this way by doing even a small amount of cardio you will encourage blood flow around the muscles (which will help with both carbing up and pumps) and you can eat more food.......something to think about mate


----------



## defdaz

Pscarb said:


> i hope so mate.....not hating just not following the crowd buddy


Since when does a general consensus become a crowd? Most people are incredibly impressed with J's progress and want to say so. What's the problem with that? I don't get it. :confused1:

And even if J doesn't qualify in two weeks there are other qualifiers before the finals. :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

jw007 said:


> Ok
> 
> right, I read Js thread, and altho I do know for most part people are adding constructive critisim etc etc
> 
> But for most part there is a lot of negatatity aimed in his direction and naysayers and doubters, which ok is fair enough.
> 
> But come on guys, let's wait for finished article before we start down this path.
> 
> How about some encouragement?
> 
> There is not one person, FACT on this board who has made anywhere near progress J has in one year.
> 
> Tbh I could if pushed name at leasta dozen current people on this board, who are in or have even used prep guys and looked absolute w&nk, seriously, yet were all told looking good.
> 
> I see so called competing "bodybuilders" with journals actually competing far far smaller than previous years with same conditioning, but still get there bum holes licked.
> 
> Just saying like


FACT? I'm impressed you keep tabs on every single person on this forum dude! Blimey!  :whistling:

Personally, I think most decent people want to give positive encouragement. I disagree with the amount of smoke-blowing you seem to think is being given out completely.


----------



## Tinytom

jw007 said:


> There is not one person, FACT on this board who has made anywhere near progress J has in one year.


Only cos I've been opening my gym. Watch me next year when I do a heavy course of 600mg Deca and 1g test a week.

:lol:


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> Only cos I've been opening my gym. Watch me next year when I do a heavy course of 600mg Deca and 1g test a week.
> 
> :lol:


I thought for a second you said heavy course?


----------



## jw007

defdaz said:


> *FACT? I'm impressed you keep tabs on every single person on this forum dude! Blimey*!  :whistling:
> 
> Personally, I think most decent people want to give positive encouragement. I disagree with the amount of smoke-blowing you seem to think is being given out completely.


Well if you can point me in direction of one, Im happy to eat my words:whistling:


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> I thought for a second you said heavy course?


Ahhhh mate don't be out of order..

He's only 5ft tall so that is a heavy course for him! :lol: :lol:

TBH It's heavier than I run! lol i need to stop being a pussy! :rockon:


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> Ahhhh mate don't be out of order..
> 
> He's only 5ft tall so that is a heavy course for him! :lol: :lol:
> 
> *TBH It's heavier than I run! lol i need to stop being a pussy*! :rockon:


I have never heard so much lies in all my life:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> There is not one person, FACT on this board who has made anywhere near progress J has in one year.
> 
> Well if you can point me in direction of one, Im happy to eat my words:whistling:


have a knife n fork handy... pics dec 2008- jan 2009

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/106931-incredible-bulks-attack-2011-a.html

under pscarbs wing... under 1g of test a week too... :whistling:

sorry to detract from your journal j but this is getting fcking laughable the amount of elitist BS floating about


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> have a knife n fork handy... pics dec 2008- jan 2009
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/106931-incredible-bulks-attack-2011-a.html
> 
> under pscarbs wing... under 1g of test a week too... :whistling:
> 
> sorry to detract from your journal j but this is getting fcking laughable the amount of elitist BS floating about


Good progress but not in the same vein. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Incredible Bulk said:


> have a knife n fork handy... pics dec 2008- jan 2009
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/106931-incredible-bulks-attack-2011-a.html
> 
> under pscarbs wing... under 1g of test a week too... :whistling:
> 
> sorry to detract from your journal j but this is getting fcking laughable the amount of elitist BS floating about


LMFAO

Sorry IB, losing 7st of lard does not constitute a 30lb lean stage weight gain in a year....

IF im honest, you should be pretty upset with yourself for getting so fckin obese in 1st place, no offence meant buddy..

So well done losing weight, I did in fact rep you for it, but not that impressive IMO

I will keep my knife and fork thanks..

And for record, I kiss no ones ar5e, but seeing J at pompey a year ago and expo when he was just "a little boy" to his progression now has impressed me and thats not easy as most are aware

I just like to give credit where credit is due

However its my opinion, Your entitled to yours

If you want to go head to head on stage with J then that would settle things


----------



## Magic Torch

I had this convo with DB the other day, Jord has made PROPER progress this last year, maybe a stupid amount of drugs and peps and other household chemicals LOL but fcuk did he make progress. Healthy, not too sure, wise maybe not but jeez 110% percent effort on his part. Not many people will take risks like that but the fact he did and continues to try sh1t out massive amount of respect. 99% of people would not have the beans to do it, he did fair play.

Still cant understand a fcukin word he posts tho pmsl


----------



## jw007

Magic Torch said:


> I had this convo with DB the other day, Jord has made PROPER progress this last year, maybe a stupid amount of drugs and peps and *other household chemicals LOL* but fcuk did he make progress. Healthy, not too sure, wise maybe not but jeez 110% percent effort on his part. Not many people will take risks like that but the fact he did and continues to try sh1t out massive amount of respect. 99% of people would not have the beans to do it, he did fair play.
> 
> Still cant understand a fcukin word he posts tho pmsl


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> jordan believe me mate there will be no told you so comments coming from me mate......i honestly do hope and expect you to nail your condition...yes i do like to have a little wind up i guess mainly because so many hail you in the journal
> 
> my comments are always to provoke discussion i think you know me by now to realise i am blunt and say what i mean so if i was a hater there would be no doubt.....
> 
> i really do wish you well as your go into your qualifier and then onto the finals....i know you may feel that there is no need for cardio but think of it this way by doing even a small amount of cardio you will encourage blood flow around the muscles (which will help with both carbing up and pumps) and you can eat more food.......something to think about mate


Thanks mate I appreciate this post x


----------



## Tinytom

Dutch Scott lost 30lbs of fat and gained 30lbs of muscle back whilst training with me.

No pictures that I have but maybe he does.

Actually, Im SURE he does. :lol:

Thing is it doesnt matter how you got somewhere when you get on stage.


----------



## jw007

Tinytom said:


> Dutch Scott lost 30lbs of fat and gained 30lbs of muscle back whilst training with me.
> 
> No pictures that I have but maybe he does.
> 
> Actually, Im SURE he does. :lol:
> 
> Thing is it doesnt matter how you got somewhere when you get on stage.


Whos is this Dutch Scott??

How much did you lose and gian while training with yourself Tom??? :lol:


----------



## DB

JOrdon has done exeptionally this year no doubt about it, awesome transformation,

Incredible bulk- yes mate u changed your appearance massively but IMO fat loss is a hell of alot easier than packing on solid muscle


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Sorry IB, losing 7st of lard does not constitute a 30lb lean stage weight gain in a year....
> 
> IF im honest, you should be pretty upset with yourself for getting so fckin obese in 1st place, no offence meant buddy..
> 
> So well done losing weight, I did in fact rep you for it, but not that impressive IMO
> 
> I will keep my knife and fork thanks..
> 
> And for record, I kiss no ones ar5e, but seeing J at pompey a year ago and expo when he was just "a little boy" to his progression now has impressed me and thats not easy as most are aware
> 
> I just like to give credit where credit is due
> 
> However its my opinion, Your entitled to yours
> 
> If you want to go head to head on stage with J then that would settle things


Ahh now you move the goal posts joe.... you said progress.... :laugh:

No offence taken joe

Yeah i did get pretty obese but everyone learns a lesson and its down to how you move on from that.... upset? Why?

Me and jordan will probably be going head to head one day, i've just started heavy training again post hernia op so who knows what the future brings...

My ego is in check enough to know that being beat by someone better than me isnt a bad thing at all. This isnt a comparison between me and Jordan so i dont see why its becoming that


----------



## Magic Torch

jw007 said:


> Well if you can point me in direction of one, Im happy to eat my words:whistling:





Incredible Bulk said:


> have a knife n fork handy... pics dec 2008- jan 2009





Incredible Bulk said:


> This isnt a comparison between me and Jordan so i dont see why its becoming that


 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

DB said:


> JOrdon has done exeptionally this year no doubt about it, awesome transformation,
> 
> Incredible bulk- yes mate u changed your appearance massively but* IMO fat loss is a hell of alot easier than packing on solid muscle*


Is that why you're so skinny on stage and FAT off season?


----------



## Tinytom

jw007 said:


> Whos is this Dutch Scott??
> 
> How much did you lose and gian while training with yourself Tom??? :lol:


I never lose.

I can beat Jack Bauer at a game of thumb wars.


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> sorry to detract from your journal j but this is getting fcking laughable the amount of elitist BS floating about


Well said mate.


----------



## jw007

defdaz said:


> Well said mate.


No one asks you to visit

I quite like in in here personally :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Lol! I quite like it too (with the odd exception of course!).


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Sorry IB, losing 7st of lard does not constitute a 30lb lean stage weight gain in a year....


who gained 30lbs of muscle??


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> who gained 30lbs of muscle??


Well of my maths is right 210 this year-180 last year = 30 pounds of muscle?


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> Well of my maths is right 210 this year-180 last year = 30 pounds of muscle?


Water and fat you mean :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Well of my maths is right 210 this year-180 last year = 30 pounds of muscle?


and your in the same sort of condition. Thats incredible, well done!


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Water and fat you mean :whistling: :lol:


Sorry that's right I forgot how silly of me lol x


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Well of my maths is right 210 this year-180 last year = 30 pounds of muscle?


well 82kg last year...  plus as you have pointed out to me so many times of late in this thread lets wait and see what you look like and weigh come the finals before numbers are thrown around :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

DB said:


> Ahhhh mate don't be out of order..
> 
> He's only 5ft tall so that is a heavy course for him! :lol: :lol:
> 
> TBH It's heavier than I run!* lol i need to stop being a pussy*! :rockon:


but it suits you so well?


----------



## big_jim_87

kieren1234 said:


> and your in the same sort of condition. Thats incredible, well done!


not same condition *yet *what pics are you looking at?

jordan i realy am looking forward to seeing the finished article! if you pull it off well i will be very impressed and never dought a word you again.

:beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> not same condition *yet *what pics are you looking at?
> 
> jordan i realy am looking forward to seeing the finished article! if you pull it off well i will be very impressed and never dought a word you again.
> 
> :beer:


Sorry, missed a ? after what i put, meant to say 'and your in the same condition?' .........


----------



## rs007

I get the impression a lot of guys need to get of J's balls here.

Guy has achieved more with his physique in his tender years :whistling: than most of us ever will.

Don't get me wrong, skim reading the various usage going on, I know I couldn't achieve what he has even given all the same variables/use, so clearly a genetic angle (thems the breaks, no point getting wound up) but fvck me, just comes over sometimes like a lot of guys are a little jealous. Envious I can understand, but jealous is just wrong.

Lets get behind the SOB, more potential to go far than many on here, and that isn't me ar$elicking, just saying what I see, Roy Walker style :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

kieren1234 said:


> Sorry, missed a ? after what i put, meant to say 'and your in the same condition?' .........


ah ok no he is still a little off the condition that he was last year but i think he come in faster last yr from what i gather its the slow and steady winns he race approach this yr


----------



## Suprakill4

rs007 said:


> I get the impression A lot of guys need to get of J's balls here.
> 
> Guy has achieved more with his physique in his tender years :whistling: than most of us ever will.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, skim reading the various usage going on, I know I couldn't achieve what he has even given all the same variables/use, so clearly a genetic angle (thems the breaks, no point getting wound up) but fvck me, just comes over sometimes like a lot of guys are a little jealous. Envious I can understand, but jealous is just wrong.
> 
> Lets get behind the SOB, more potential to go far than many on here, and that isn't me ar$elicking, just saying what I see, Roy Walker style :lol:


Ar$elicker. ........... :lol:

Semms this thread your either a hater, or an ar$elicker.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> ah ok no he is still a little off the condition that he was last year but i think he come in faster last yr from what i gather its the slow and steady winns he race approach this yr


Yep, but still a HUGE improvement. I think his decision to come in just enough to get an invite is a good one. More of a shock value when he gets to the finals in much better condition. BUT, i dont compete so what do i know......


----------



## big_jim_87

rs007 said:


> I get the impression a lot of guys need to get of J's balls here.
> 
> Guy has achieved more with his physique in his tender years :whistling: than most of us ever will.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, skim reading the various usage going on, I know I couldn't achieve what he has even given all the same variables/use, so clearly a genetic angle (thems the breaks, no point getting wound up) but fvck me, just comes over sometimes like a lot of guys are a little jealous. Envious I can understand, but jealous is just wrong.
> 
> Lets get behind the SOB, more potential to go far than many on here, and that isn't me ar$elicking, just saying what I see, Roy Walker style :lol:


well tbh the main ppl on his nuts are me, pscarb and a few others now i cant speek for the rest but pscarb is deffo a fan and so am i! its more of a "dnt be silly and nail it" thing not a neg thing and we are all behind him.


----------



## rs007

kieren1234 said:


> Ar$elicker. ........... :lol:
> 
> Semms this thread your either a hater, or an ar$elicker.


Well I'll take ar$elicker then, hater is one thing I wouldn't ever want to be


----------



## hilly

Jordan is a skiiny pathetic drug abuisng JW wanna be.......... hang on these boys both look better than half decent think i better jump on the bandwagon.

........heads off to start dnp/gh blast with a big heft 5ml syringe alongside


----------



## rs007

big_jim_87 said:


> well tbh the main ppl on his nuts are me, pscarb and a few others now i cant speek for the rest but pscarb is deffo a fan and so am i! its more of a "dnt be silly and nail it" thing not a neg thing and we are all behind him.


No bother Jim, just saying like it seems from an outsider - not an avid follower, more a check occasionally type of guy here.

Just sayin'

As long as it is all for the positive then, excuse my interjection :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

kieren1234 said:


> Ar$elicker. ........... :lol:
> 
> *Semms this thread your either a hater, or an ar$elicker*.


not me im an abusive fan so not an ass licker nor a hater!



kieren1234 said:


> Yep, but still a HUGE improvement. I think his decision to come in just enough to get an invite is a good one.* More of a shock value when he gets to the finals in much better condition*. BUT, i dont compete so what do i know......


the main concern on my 1/2 is that he may not get an invite ther for will not show us his best! so if it comes off it will be a god damn good plan but if it dnt will be a big fat flop!


----------



## Suprakill4

rs007 said:


> Well I'll take ar$elicker then, hater is one thing I wouldn't ever want to be


Me too mate. Ah well, Jordan knows what he is doing, good luck to him.


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> well 82kg last year...  plus as you have pointed out to me so many times of late in this thread lets wait and see what you look like and weigh come the finals before numbers are thrown around :thumb:


82 kg is 180 pounds lol :whistling:

newhooo many thanks for the support from everyone :thumb: , these posts hav been entertaining this afternoon, in 2weeks time im confident il b ready to rock and thts all tht matters.....

am starting to feel v tired, back session later is gonna b tough to pull sum decent numbers, got a cuple hours to kick myself up the ass yet tho...got a nice new preworkout tab to take today aswell :tongue: , shud b interesting...always brings about gd numbers haha


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> the main concern on my 1/2 is that he may not get an invite ther for will not show us his best! so if it comes off it will be a god damn good plan but if it dnt will be a big fat flop!


Completely understand what your saying mate. But Jordan seems confident he will be in good enough shape to get an invite, lets hope he is right.


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Completely understand what your saying mate. But Jordan seems confident he will be in good enough shape to get an invite, lets hope he is right.


im always right :lol: , its jus one of those things haha :thumb:


----------



## nutnut

Hey J,

how about some training talk :lol:

September 5th is not that far away, how do you feel the prep is going?

I try to keep up with your journal as much as I can, props to you putting up with all the lets just call it "spam" in here :whistling: I hope it doesn't put you off writing further journals.

Can I ask what is it you do as a job to support your BBing activities?

Thanks.


----------



## 3752

rs007 said:


> I get the impression a lot of guys need to get of J's balls here.
> 
> Guy has achieved more with his physique in his tender years :whistling: than most of us ever will.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, skim reading the various usage going on, I know I couldn't achieve what he has even given all the same variables/use, so clearly a genetic angle (thems the breaks, no point getting wound up) but fvck me, just comes over sometimes like a lot of guys are a little jealous. Envious I can understand, but jealous is just wrong.
> 
> Lets get behind the SOB, more potential to go far than many on here, and that isn't me ar$elicking, just saying what I see, Roy Walker style :lol:


weird why you say this RS as you have on many occasions made posts about people not saying what they mean?? yet when people do say what they mean they are haters??

the sad thing about this is when someone like myself makes a decent comment about condition and puts it in a non disrespectful way all these posts come out about haters.....who is hating? please show me one post where someone has made a post hating jordan??

it is called a difference in opinion, i know jordan has made huge gains in the past 12 months but that will mean nothing come show day if he does not nail it.....my comment a few pages back concerning his condition was not a hating comment simply put i expected Jordan to be tighter in the lower half at this stage.....

i have no doubt Jordan will do what ever it takes to nail his condition come show day but that does not mean on an open forum i cannot express my opinion......



XJPX said:


> 82 kg is 180 pounds lol :whistling:


my bad mate for some reason i thought you said 80kg not 180lbs.....  eye sight and all that 

just for the record that comment was not hating on Jordan :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> just for the record that comment was not hating on Jordan :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:

Love the disclaimer.


----------



## rs007

Pscarb said:


> weird why you say this RS as you have on many occasions made posts about people not saying what they mean?? yet when people do say what they mean they are haters??
> 
> the sad thing about this is when someone like myself makes a decent comment about condition and puts it in a non disrespectful way all these posts come out about haters.....who is hating? please show me one post where someone has made a post hating jordan??
> 
> it is called a difference in opinion, i know jordan has made huge gains in the past 12 months but that will mean nothing come show day if he does not nail it.....my comment a few pages back concerning his condition was not a hating comment simply put i expected Jordan to be tighter in the lower half at this stage.....
> 
> i have no doubt Jordan will do what ever it takes to nail his condition come show day but that does not mean on an open forum i cannot express my opinion......
> 
> my bad mate for some reason i thought you said 80kg not 180lbs.....  eye sight and all that
> 
> just for the record that comment was not hating on Jordan :thumb:


Nothing wierd about it Paul my good man, there is a difference between telling it as it is, and constantly chipping away at someone which is the IMPRESSION I got from this journal just having popped in the odd time - not from the post you mention.

Hell next to you, I am the biggest proponent of the "doesn't matter what someone looks like 10 weeks out, its on the day it counts" mantra.

Seems every time I pop in there is some big argy bargy going in - I was not singling out any particular post (in fact had not read yours so ner ner) - just the impression to someone from the outside, looking in.

So I thought I would add my bit and balance up what I perceived to be haterism (perhaps wrongly?) with a bit of good old fashioned ar$e licking :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Same people, same sort of posts with disturbing regularity.

You don't see it in any other journal either.


----------



## rs007

LittleChris said:


> Same people, same sort of posts with disturbing regularity.
> 
> You don't see it in any other journal either.


Actually you do, viz

Dixie Normus coming into my journal with disturbing regularity, just to call me a poof/weenie/dickhead/gayboy

Team1 - as above


----------



## XJPX

right sum trainin updates, bit of a change to the flow on convo  ...trained back..gd session..stil strong 

sldl did 180 for 10 which fooked me, then went upto 220 n got 5 out...was shattered from the 180 for 10 tho. shud of saved it all for the 220 realli

chins 3x8

t bar row worked upto 8x15kg plates for 8 reps

shrugs 3x8

facepulls 3x8

was plzed....tmo will b upping clen to 60mcg and t3 to 62.5mcg and seeing how tht effects me over weekend, will smash in the water from now to ensure im holding less.....will reasses bodyfat again on tue to see if carbs need dropping slightly or to up t3 a touch more....


----------



## Uriel

well I think you look good bud, I'm a fan of muscular, strong, heavy drug abusers that don't do cardio. Best of luck dialing the finishing touches in


----------



## XJPX

Haha cheers mate 

Ok so ontop of the v minor clen/t3 increase am going to drop my carbs slightly too as this shud help with the water I'm holding. Resting this weekend, going to dorchester show on sun. Got my posing music on disc so will practice tht a lot more next week. Saw both my juniors yday and day befor and both adam and james are ontrak to qualify then can improve them into the brits


----------



## OJay

Sound like a proud father watching his kids lol


----------



## chrisj22

What are your carbs going down to when you say 'a bit?' lol

Down to 500g instead of 505g...pmsl..


----------



## XJPX

chrisj22 said:


> What are your carbs going down to when you say 'a bit?' lol
> 
> Down to 500g instead of 505g...pmsl..


haha no no, last week to tighten up i did 400/300 days switching back and forth, this week will do 300/200. food wont go any lower then this now i doubt until last cuple weeks into brits, fats staying in at 120g a day...wont touch those either i doubt for whole of prep x


----------



## big_jim_87

lol you have dropped carbs to a lot of guyes on er's off season carb intake! lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> lol you have dropped carbs to a lot of guyes on er's off season carb intake! lol


thts cos guys eat too much sh!te in offseason and hav crap insulin sensitivity and ****ey metabolism....keep it cleaner...super low GI, body can take in a lot more food


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> thts cos guys eat too much sh!te in offseason and hav crap insulin sensitivity and ****ey metabolism....keep it cleaner...super low GI, body can take in a lot more food


very true

in the off season you ever thought about using a small amount of novo with every meal?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> very true
> 
> in the off season you ever thought about using a small amount of novo with every meal?


i used humulin r at stages x


----------



## XJPX

had a fun day at dorchester comp today, despite it being v hot in ther and the judges sayin they wanted a 15min break and an hour later stil not bk at the table :S , Jamie ( magic torch) looked awesome in classic class n came v close 2nd...cud of v easily gone his way with the judging..v tight

so weekend has been lower carb 300/200 rotations, am tighter tonit already, lower back is coming thru....by mid week i expect my conditon to have improved double that on last week....like i said i kno my body and know how fast it can tighten up......


----------



## Magic Torch

J thanks for the support yesterday buddy, could hear you shouting up there lol Sorry I didn't have more time to chat - every time I see you its always in passing! Will defo come down your way soon for a session with baz, maybe after all the dust has settled after the brits as I know your gonna be 100% on that for now, but massive thanks for yesterday!

Not long left for you now buddy, your gonna smash it, its gonna be hard work but you got the fire in the belly mate and I cant wait to see what the improvements look like on stage! BOOM!


----------



## DB

Looked large yesterday Jords. Misses is nice too,

Good luck for the last 2 weeks I really wanna see u do well this year! got my hotel booked for the brits already so get it done


----------



## XJPX

Magic Torch said:


> J thanks for the support yesterday buddy, could hear you shouting up there lol Sorry I didn't have more time to chat - every time I see you its always in passing! Will defo come down your way soon for a session with baz, maybe after all the dust has settled after the brits as I know your gonna be 100% on that for now, but massive thanks for yesterday!
> 
> Not long left for you now buddy, your gonna smash it, its gonna be hard work but you got the fire in the belly mate and I cant wait to see what the improvements look like on stage! BOOM!


hello mate, hope u enjoyed urself up ther yday cos u looked awesome, must of been hard work posing, u kept ur shape so well. glad u cud hear us, we were going for it in the noise department haha :thumb:

session defo sounds gd mate, and thanks for the support too, will b concentrating hard obver next few weeks, am stil relatively soft so need to bring a much harder drier look to the stage  , nuffin a few household chemicals cnt achieve...iv herd sink unblocker does the trik hahaha :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

DB said:


> Looked large yesterday Jords. Misses is nice too,
> 
> Good luck for the last 2 weeks I really wanna see u do well this year! got my hotel booked for the brits already so get it done


cheers bud, u looked fckin massive urself, ur bloody legs hogging all the room hahah, thanks mate, am gonna b giving it everythin  x


----------



## Magic Torch

XJPX said:


> nuffin a few household chemicals cnt achieve...iv herd sink unblocker does the trik hahaha :whistling:


PMSL! Sure JW has used it before - although probably as a recreational drug 

Thats it tho mate, 2 weeks to tighten up and smash it up, you WILL do it :beer:


----------



## XJPX

ok so jus under 2 week mark, i expect my body to change everyday this week and by end of week b extremely tight, legs where much tighter wen woke this morn jus from weekend of slightly lower carbs....


----------



## big_jim_87

quads have come on a lot buddy and it is dropping off

good stuff mate


----------



## big_jim_87

so what is the plan for the last few days or is that a secret?


----------



## XJPX

Thanks jimbo, I am act going to play my last weeks actions v close to my chest, I may tlk about them at a later stage but right now they r my plans and like everythin else I do they aint normal and they aint standard and as a result will b kept hush  x


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> Thanks jimbo, I am act going to play my last weeks actions v close to my chest, I may tlk about them at a later stage but right now they r my plans and like everythin else I do they aint normal and they aint standard and as a result will b kept hush  x


Tease!! :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

FFS, why did you put your hand there!!!

:lol:

Looking leaner there Jord


----------



## XJPX

trained chest and bis tonit, gettin v tired, weighing tonit at 211.5 pounds, on trak to b 210 by end of the week which il be happy with, then down to about 205/206 befor carb up....

incline hammer strenght press 3x6

flatt machine press 3x8

pec dec 3x10

bicep hammer chins 3x12

hammer curls 3x12

incline chest press 1x15

took lower back pic to show quickly improving condition.....


----------



## matt p

QUICKLY improving condition, i like that one J!

How do you intend to carb up? or is that part of your top secret plans? if you have been dieting on 400-500carbs you will have to eat alot to fill out right?

How was the Chest after training?


----------



## OJay

How u doing Jordan looking good for the show now nice one

Are you going to the Kent classic?


----------



## XJPX

Matt- numnbers wise its gonna b over 1kg of carbs on the thurs, I'm v flat now this morn....by end of this lower carb phase I will b v v depleated...no secrets with the foods...oats and rice and rice cakes with low sugar jam. Everythin will b done by the morror and I'll be as adaptive as I can to what I see, so no set on stone plans number wise for anythin I'm doing in the last few days x


----------



## XJPX

O jay I'll b ther, iv prepped a junior who I'm v plzed with x


----------



## OJay

i will see if i can see you maybe have a word with me and my training partner rob cox about contest/off season prep help


----------



## 54und3r5

Looking awesome J ;0)


----------



## XJPX

Sounds gd o jay, I'm not staying there long, only for my juniors morning show appearance then sorting him out for evening show then I'm off, its too long a day for me at a week out, I need to start water loading properly that day too  x

Cheers saunders  x


----------



## defdaz

Now those are some sh1t-me big erector spinae!! :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5

No probs  how many weeks you got left mate? (Excuse my lazyness if you've stated previously but cba to trawl through the pages haha ;0) )


----------



## XJPX

54und3r5 said:


> No probs  how many weeks you got left mate? (Excuse my lazyness if you've stated previously but cba to trawl through the pages haha ;0) )


qualfier is in a cuple weeks and british finals 7 weeks x


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> Now those are some sh1t-me big erector spinae!! :thumb:


deadlifts rule haha x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

damn, looking sharp mate! You should get a shirt with "Made by Deadlifts" on the back


----------



## OJay

Well if don't see ya then will more than likely b on the trio nutrition stand at the finals as normal

Juniors will be on first, we will be there for the start as obviously my mate needs to weigh in


----------



## XJPX

Haha cheers merat,

jus finished my last direct leg session befor the comp. My knees and hips realli felt the heavy front squatting today.

Did front squat, back squat, leg press, ham curl, leg ext, calf raise

Gettin quite flat from 300/200 carb rotations, on thurs will do 500g of carbs befor going into depletion on sun x


----------



## XJPX

Sounds gd Jay, will defo try find u for a chat  x


----------



## bigkiwi

I expect nothing less than a gold trophy at your qualifier mate!!


----------



## XJPX

Cheers mate, no 1 is all I aim for, jus gotta dial it in now and then hope my best is worthy of 1st place  x


----------



## chrisj22

I can't get over the amount of carbs you're eating so close to a show.

Now I know everyone is different, but do you genuinely put that down to the super low GI foods you ate in your off season?

How strict were you in your off season? 1 cheat meal a week?


----------



## XJPX

chrisj22 said:


> I can't get over the amount of carbs you're eating so close to a show.
> 
> Now I know everyone is different, but do you genuinely put that down to the super low GI foods you ate in your off season?
> 
> How strict were you in your off season? 1 cheat meal a week?


my offseason is identical in foods to my comp prep but in offseason i dnt have cheat meals really, i dnt like crap food, it makes me feel sluggish and horrible wen already eating so much, i went 5-6 weeks during off season eating the exact same thing everyday which was sweet potato, oats, protien, cashews, olive oil,chicken and steak lol....food doesnt bother me, its jus sumthing i do, like drinkin water....i dnt crave food in off season, this diet iv not craved junk food either but during refeeds i find it replenishes glycogen very well and its nice to take my gf out to restaurants so i take the oppotunity moreso wen dieting. after this qualifier metabolism will b v elevated and il take the oppotunity for the first cuple weeks to readjust my set point for carbs bk to the 400 mark and then bring them bk down from there, so i can cum into the brits on the same number of carbs as now which is a 300/200 rotation but be much much tighter due to elevated metabolic rate :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

u kno ur a week out wen cnt sleep n practising posing at stupid times of the morning lol


----------



## OJay

I just can't sleep normally, always waking up constantly, not good!

Dunno about the posing bit lol!

Ollie


----------



## matt p

I know what your saying ref cheat meals in the off season J, i have always taken Sunday's off my diet but the only reason for this is i like to have a day which is not structured and i am not having to slave away in the kichen.......Big bowl of oats/shake at breaky, some home made chicken wraps during the day then a meal of my choice at night followed by some cheesecake whilst watching a dvd! goodtimes!

Approx what does your weekly food bill come to off season/pre contest?


----------



## Suprakill4

matt p said:


> I know what your saying ref cheat meals in the off season J, i have always taken Sunday's off my diet but the only reason for this is i like to have a day which is not structured and i am not having to slave away in the kichen.......Big bowl of oats/shake at breaky, some home made chicken wraps during the day then a meal of my choice at night followed by some cheesecake whilst watching a dvd! goodtimes!
> 
> Approx what does your weekly food bill come to off season/pre contest?


Can imagaine he spends a fortune, mine is over £400 a month and i dont eat as much as he does. Expensive sport.

Looking good in the recent pictures Jordan, i have no doubt what so ever you will nail it on the day.


----------



## XJPX

matt p said:


> I know what your saying ref cheat meals in the off season J, i have always taken Sunday's off my diet but the only reason for this is i like to have a day which is not structured and i am not having to slave away in the kichen.......Big bowl of oats/shake at breaky, some home made chicken wraps during the day then a meal of my choice at night followed by some cheesecake whilst watching a dvd! goodtimes!
> 
> Approx what does your weekly food bill come to off season/pre contest?


well offseason i use a lot of blended meals, 3-4 of my 7 meals a day will be shakes...so tht cuts cost down as powdered oats, olive oil and whey is cheap.


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Can imagaine he spends a fortune, mine is over £400 a month and i dont eat as much as he does. Expensive sport.
> 
> Looking good in the recent pictures Jordan, i have no doubt what so ever you will nail it on the day.


cheers buddy, the plan is indeed to nail it  x


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> well offseason i use a lot of blended meals, 3-4 of my 7 meals a day will be shakes...so tht cuts cost down as powdered oats, olive oil and whey is cheap.


I thought you would actually eat a lot more solid meals Jordon. I do the same as you and usually 4 main meals, 4 shakes, then the workout shakes.

Im eating like you, training as hard as i xcan, why the fcuk can i not look like you !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## XJPX

another update gonna hit 75mcg t3 from now til mon aswell....oh and im fkin bored!!!!!!! i hate this stagnant bit out from a comp...i obssess over too many small details and out of nowhere jus become a pain in the ass and annoy myself :s .

just about to sort out some trunks....any colour suggestions? i wudnt mind hitting a shiney silver pair? or a like a glittery royal blue pair haha?


----------



## Ak_88

I've never been able to put oil into my shakes, i have to neck it separately else it seems to make the whole shake taste oily.

How do you find your appetite is in the off season? Do you struggle to get regular food in or just hammer it down no problems?


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> I thought you would actually eat a lot more solid meals Jordon. I do the same as you and usually 4 main meals, 4 shakes, then the workout shakes.
> 
> Im eating like you, training as hard as i xcan, why the fcuk can i not look like you !!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


just patience mate thts all, iv been doing this a while, i think bk to wen i was 15 which was 6 years ago n i was first out my mates to bench 100kilos....from then i jus wanted to b soooo fkin big haha, got more n more serious each year with my weights, jus stay super consistent n url make the gains


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> I've never been able to put oil into my shakes, i have to neck it separately else it seems to make the whole shake taste oily.
> 
> How do you find your appetite is in the off season? Do you struggle to get regular food in or just hammer it down no problems?


im fkin awful, i push my food around the plate like a child mate, i get told off by my housemate and gf to eat my food, they know the deal tht if they nag me enuff i eat it so they leave me alone haha  . but nonetheless it all gets eating, last offseason i was so bloated all the time i cudnt see my feet somedays let alone my c+ock hahahaha :thumb: , still had a 6 pac on tht rotund african distention belly tho haha


----------



## bigkiwi

XJPX said:


> another update gonna hit 75mcg t3 from now til mon aswell....oh and im fkin bored!!!!!!! i hate this stagnant bit out from a comp...i obssess over too many small details and out of nowhere jus become a pain in the ass and annoy myself :s .
> 
> just about to sort out some trunks....any colour suggestions? i wudnt mind hitting a shiney silver pair? or a like a glittery royal blue pair haha?


Pink trunks mate - just don't get tan on them :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

bigkiwi said:


> Pink trunks mate - just don't get tan on them :thumbup1:


i just rung my trunk man, he is sending me some silver metallic ones and sone some black metallic ones with red spots on haha :thumb:

if anyone wants trunks plz use this guy he is so efficient and always half the bloody price of newhere else, his name is trevor and his number is (01837) 861450, the trunks r only a tenner each, so posting him 20quid tmo and il have my trunks friday...now tht is service u cnt beat :thumb: , in terms of quality they arent shabby either last year i brits i wore his metallic red and metallic turquoise and both realli nice trunks  x


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> another update gonna hit 75mcg t3 from now til mon aswell....oh and im fkin bored!!!!!!! i hate this stagnant bit out from a comp...i obssess over too many small details and out of nowhere jus become a pain in the ass and annoy myself :s .
> 
> just about to sort out some trunks....any colour suggestions? i wudnt mind hitting a shiney silver pair? or a like a glittery royal blue pair haha?


White extremely thin material?? LOL.


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> White extremely thin material?? LOL.


iv already got those mate, jus save those for the gay raves i hit :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> iv already got those mate, jus save those for the gay raves i hit :whistling:


Yeah hahaha, along with your pink fishnet ones...... I read that certain colours can compliment a physique better, that true??


----------



## XJPX

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah hahaha, along with your pink fishnet ones...... I read that certain colours can compliment a physique better, that true??


haha these pink fishnets u mean?...tht was nigth out in my first year of uni 3 years ago for my bday, we decided we wud slut it up in neon, v interesting nit if i remember rightly hahah :whistling:


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> haha these pink fishnets u mean?...tht was nigth out in my first year of uni 3 years ago for my bday, we decided we wud slut it up in neon, v interesting nit if i remember rightly hahah :whistling:


lmfao mate i went out like that one night to a fetish club only my hotpants were black and i didnt have the gloves to go with it lol was best outfit i ever worn out,was pawed at like an animal in a petting zoo,it was awesome!!

in fact heres another outfit,whislt we are embaressing ourselves,wore this when we were going to pick up a mate on the way to watch 2009 nabba uni :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5

HAHA fking quality!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

XJPX said:


> haha these pink fishnets u mean?...tht was nigth out in my first year of uni 3 years ago for my bday, we decided we wud slut it up in neon, v interesting nit if i remember rightly hahah :whistling:


That is quality mate!! Is that your current missus with you??


----------



## defdaz

You two, lmfao!!!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

looks like its all coming together now jordan pics are getting better and better... just a quick q whats the best way of running a ghrp,cjc gh combo and for what legnth of time is best as i have read that you have to keep the peps mixed up to keep your body from becoming used to them? cheers


----------



## XJPX

Weeman thts awesome hahaa. The fetish night sounds right up my street too haha  ...walk of shame next morn at 11 o clock still drunk thru a busy uni campus wasn't a gd look tho haha!!!

Kieran no I was single then and thts a v close friend

Daz u love it haha...

In regards to the peps, 100-200mcg ghrp+100-200 cjc shot sub Q 15mins pre brekki, then with brekki 2iu gh. This can be repeated every 4 hours. Always ensure u leave enough time between administering the cjc/ghrp befor u eat as its during this time the drugs stimulate the hypothalmus to secrete natural gh...the additional exogenous gh then keeps levels super elevated however don't go above 2iu as this will then hinder the ability to secrete more natty gh 4 hours later x


----------



## XJPX

Today was a tough session, kept the weights heavy none the less, was delts n tris. Chest is sore again now :s , Briar ( BC) had a feel of it on sun n I realli need to get sum deep tissue work on it, so wil start tht after the comp. Weekly work shud keep it from going ping.

Narrow bench 3X5

Tricep machine press 2X8

Shoulder press 3X6

Cable side laterals 3x8

Front cable raise 1Xtriple drop

Rope pushdowns 3X8

Posingggg, was fuked after tht. Carbs r at 200 today, splitting those by 4X50 so dropping carbs from 5th meal and 6th meal. Keeping the fats in tho... One more carb meal in a bit which will be chicken+rice+cashews. Then will hav eggs+turkey and steak+veg befor bed, then bcaas during the nit. Water is nice and high.

Last heavy session tmo: doing snatch deads, t bar rows, sumo zurcher squats  , dumbell sldl into shrug. All for 4 working sets...will b well and truly battered after tht haha  x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good stuff mate, was watching a vid on Jay cutler and how getting deep tissue work helped his physique development from the injury prevention, very intresting, think its overlooked alot by many athletes and competitors.


----------



## XJPX

Merat I used to get work everyweek when at loughborough sometimes twice cos the guy there was unreal, he's a GB shotputter so was horrendously strong and I trusted him a lot with wat he was doing, now I'm bk in brightom I dnt kno anyone who I can trust will b decent x


----------



## XJPX

pic from today...this will b last one befor the qualifier, v flat in the legs but tighter, thru the weekend and depletion they will realli tighten up tht bit more and then once nice and full shud b v detailed..... uptop more detail in arms which am happy about, same will happen with those thru next week.... weight wise am down to 209 now, i predict il go as low as 203-204 by end of depletion, then bk upto 208 wen nicely carbed up which il b v happy with considering my condition is improving everyday


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> Today was a tough session, kept the weights heavy none the less, was delts n tris. Chest is sore again now :s , Briar ( BC) had a feel of it on sun n I realli need to get sum deep tissue work on it, so wil start tht after the comp. Weekly work shud keep it from going ping.
> 
> Narrow bench 3X5
> 
> Tricep machine press 2X8
> 
> Shoulder press 3X6
> 
> Cable side laterals 3x8
> 
> Front cable raise 1Xtriple drop
> 
> Rope pushdowns 3X8
> 
> Posingggg, was fuked after tht. Carbs r at 200 today, splitting those by 4X50 so dropping carbs from 5th meal and 6th meal. Keeping the fats in tho... One more carb meal in a bit which will be chicken+rice+cashews. Then will hav eggs+turkey and steak+veg befor bed, then bcaas during the nit. Water is nice and high.
> 
> Last heavy session tmo: doing snatch deads, t bar rows, sumo zurcher squats  , dumbell sldl into shrug. All for 4 working sets...will b well and truly battered after tht haha  x


buddy get some deep tissue work done now! i allways look fuller after some work i go evry 2-3 wks the reason my pec went on me was because i had work done left out pecs then the wk b4 i was due more work pec went so it was 6wks with no work on pec i need work at last every 3wks


----------



## big_jim_87

when will you get th compulsary poses up?


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> when will you get th compulsary poses up?


probs after the show once they have been taken


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> probs after the show once they have been taken


dnt be a smart ass i asked him to take the pics ages ago

hillys a bum hole!


----------



## hilly

big_jim_87 said:


> dnt be a smart ass i asked him to take the pics ages ago
> 
> hillys a bum hole!


U mean u want pics of my bum hole? be honest now...

and just because u asked doesnt mean hes guna toss about taking mandatories just for you to spank ure monkey over son :lol:


----------



## XJPX

jim ther r enuff pics thru this bloody journal, i post more pics then anyone so stop fkin moanin, u can hav pics of comulsaries next week once they r taken like hilly said lol x


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> U mean u want pics of my bum hole? be honest now...
> 
> and just because u asked doesnt mean hes guna toss about taking mandatories just for you to spank ure monkey over son :lol:


i have too many pics of your bum hole stop sending them!

and jordan wil do what i want maybe not on the forum but in privet and lets face it if any one will be toutching them selves to pics of jordan we ll know its you now take your tongue out of his ass


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk u! all pics are of diff stages of diet post up all new ones i need to toutch my self you cnut!


----------



## big_jim_87

all them pics and no lean balls?


----------



## XJPX

lololol i dnt even kno wat to say bk to u lol, if im tight enuff night befor show u can have sum glute pics u can enjoy haha x


----------



## big_jim_87

will you do the glute and ham pose were you toutch your toes?


----------



## big_jim_87

are you worried about me comming to the brits?


----------



## Bri

Lol at the banter!

Looking good Jordan, v impressed with how quickly your condition has come in. I remember thinking when I saw you at gym you looked a little smooth for how far out you were. Shows how little I know!

Well done mate will look forward to seeing finished product. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Bri said:


> Lol at the banter!
> 
> Looking good Jordan, v impressed with how quickly your condition has come in. I remember thinking when I saw you at gym you looked a little smooth for how far out you were. Shows how little I know!
> 
> Well done mate will look forward to seeing finished product. :thumbup1:


thts cos i was eating like 500g of carbs a day then haha :thumb: :whistling: ...smooth was defo the look haha. cheers buddy, fingers crossed will come together over the next few days  x


----------



## big_jim_87

jordan were do you train?


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> jordan were do you train?


 :lol: Do you actually read any of the posts in this journal? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

not all of them lol i just pop in and ask a question or two if you know just tell me i cba to look back lol


----------



## METAL

XJPX said:


> weight wise am down to 209 now, i predict il go as low as 203-204 by end of depletion, then bk upto 208 wen nicely carbed up which il b v happy with considering my condition is improving everyday


Where do you think this will see you at the finals mate? Weight wise I mean? If you're only a few pounds into the O90's will you drop a couple to top out the U90's or just compete where you feel best regardless of BW?

Jim, WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## XJPX

METAL said:


> Where do you think this will see you at the finals mate? Weight wise I mean? If you're only a few pounds into the O90's will you drop a couple to top out the U90's or just compete where you feel best regardless of BW?
> 
> Jim, WTF is wrong with you?


hello mate  , erm well the cut off for u90s is 198 pounds, I'd realistically need to b at 192 by end of depletion to allow myself room to carb up to 198, tht is 12 pounds lighter then I'll b at end of this depletion, which I jus dnt see happening realli....I think I'll be a gd 6 pounds tighter at the brits which shud nail my condition but tht puts me at 202-203 so will jus hav to go with tht and see what happens.

And I agree, Jim there is defo a few screws loose isn't ther lol?


----------



## Ak_88

It'll be all those roids and quarter squats, they've pickled his brain.


----------



## big_jim_87

METAL said:


> Where do you think this will see you at the finals mate? Weight wise I mean? If you're only a few pounds into the O90's will you drop a couple to top out the U90's or just compete where you feel best regardless of BW?
> 
> Jim, WTF is wrong with you?





XJPX said:


> hello mate  , erm well the cut off for u90s is 198 pounds, I'd realistically need to b at 192 by end of depletion to allow myself room to carb up to 198, tht is 12 pounds lighter then I'll b at end of this depletion, which I jus dnt see happening realli....I think I'll be a gd 6 pounds tighter at the brits which shud nail my condition but tht puts me at 202-203 so will jus hav to go with tht and see what happens.
> 
> And I agree, Jim there is defo a few screws loose isn't ther lol?





Ak_88 said:


> It'll be all those roids and quarter squats, they've pickled his brain.


i realy realy dnt know. should i see some one about this, i have thought about it in the past but the voice in my head reassures me that im ok and there is no need

Ak_88 suk my balls


----------



## XJPX

lol jim u mess.

appetite is being rather odd, i hav been mega sedatory today n by tht i mean iv not got up off the sofa all day lol, but i thort id be hungrier....struggling now to finish my meal of chicken, quinoa and peanutbutter :s , newhoos need to get my head in gear to batter myself tonit, last heavy session, wanna get sum gd pulling numbers up 

carbs dropping daily now to ensure im fully depleteated by thurs morn...


----------



## supercell

Hey Jordan,

Defo need to drop into the under 90's for the Brits mate. U90's will suit your physique far better and see it nice and crisp and dry. Over 90's you will not have the condition or size to compete compared to some coming in at 215-220 peeled. That's just the way it is. You are in a perfect place to do that right now with just over 6 weeks remaining.

BTW I am not criticising I am just offering you my advice if I was your coach. You have made some tremendous improvements this year, its now all about fine tuning the physique and standing out from the crowd!!

J


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> Hey Jordan,
> 
> Defo need to drop into the under 90's for the Brits mate. U90's will suit your physique far better and see it nice and crisp and dry. Over 90's you will not have the condition or size to compete compared to some coming in at 215-220 peeled. That's just the way it is. You are in a perfect place to do that right now with just over 6 weeks remaining.
> 
> BTW I am not criticising I am just offering you my advice if I was your coach. You have made some tremendous improvements this year, its now all about fine tuning the physique and standing out from the crowd!!
> 
> J


hello mate, thanks for popping in and i defo dnt take tht as a negative criticism  , i will jus hav to see where i end up, i v much intend on bringing the V best condition i can possibly attain- i will b stepping onstage with shredded glutes and striations everywhere at the brits, i literally wont hav any regard for the scales after my qualifier, i will b going soley by the mirror, if then wen i step on them im u90 then thts a nice place to b at the top of the weight category, if im not then im not and thts just the way it is, i intend on adding another 5-6 kilos MINIMUM of lean mass in the next year regardless, so being an inter o90 or u90 is just splitting hairs for me at this point, im 21 and my goals expand a lot further then an inters trophy....i wont sacrfice muscle to drop down a category at my age wen iv worked so hard to gain muscle and will jus be gainin it again next season and defo b putting myself into the u100s becos i kno without a doubt i can easily build tht muscle.....hope this doesnt come across arrogant or disregarding ur advice, its just my perspective on things right now


----------



## OJay

Are u still doing inters this year mate?


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk and i thought i didnt read the posts in this journal


----------



## XJPX

Hahahaah jim reps for tht mate, tht cracked me up a lot.... Jay is tht a joke mate, read the fkin post above u!! Lololol


----------



## OJay

Lol do u know what.....I read that whole post and all I could think about was my next meal....didn't even go in lol

U will be in same class as my mate at the finals


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> Lol do u know what.....I read that whole post and all I could think about was my next meal....didn't even go in lol
> 
> U will be in same class as my mate at the finals


who is ur mate? he doin over 90s or under?


----------



## OJay

over 90s Rob Cox

ill try get a pic of him up on here dude has the freakiest legs ever

Ollie


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> over 90s Rob Cox
> 
> ill try get a pic of him up on here dude has the freakiest legs ever
> 
> Ollie


lol no need jus facebooked him and defo wudnt call any of him freaky lol....

lololololol


----------



## Razorblade

OJay said:


> over 90s Rob Cox
> 
> ill try get a pic of him up on here dude has the freakiest legs ever
> 
> Ollie


is he natty?


----------



## XJPX

Razorblade said:


> is he natty?


looks like it lol


----------



## DB

NO offense to the guy but they're not 'crazy wheels'


----------



## chrisj22

DB said:


> NO offense to the guy but they're not 'crazy wheels'


Fcuk off Baz, you're just jealous!!

Have you seen yours!? :lol: :lol:

Have you ever done a squat???? :lol:


----------



## DB

chrisj22 said:


> Fcuk off Baz, you're just jealous!!
> 
> Have you seen yours!? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have you ever done a squat???? :lol:


Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

These cuts are deeper than Freddy Kruger can do


----------



## chrisj22

Yeah, they aren't too bad like.... :whistling:


----------



## hilly

Razorblade said:


> is he natty?


LMAO


----------



## supercell

XJPX said:


> hello mate, thanks for popping in and i defo dnt take tht as a negative criticism  , i will jus hav to see where i end up, i v much intend on bringing the V best condition i can possibly attain- i will b stepping onstage with shredded glutes and striations everywhere at the brits, i literally wont hav any regard for the scales after my qualifier, i will b going soley by the mirror, if then wen i step on them im u90 then thts a nice place to b at the top of the weight category, if im not then im not and thts just the way it is, i intend on adding another 5-6 kilos MINIMUM of lean mass in the next year regardless, so being an inter o90 or u90 is just splitting hairs for me at this point, im 21 and my goals expand a lot further then an inters trophy....i wont sacrfice muscle to drop down a category at my age wen iv worked so hard to gain muscle and will jus be gainin it again next season and defo b putting myself into the u100s becos i kno without a doubt i can easily build tht muscle.....hope this doesnt come across arrogant or disregarding ur advice, its just my perspective on things right now


Not at all mate. Not arrogant. However your physique right now is an u90's physique not an over 90's physique irrespective of how much mass you feel you have attained this year.

I agree that going by the mirror is important but so is going by the scales if you are close to the cut off. Winning the u90's or perhaps not placing in the o90's is a no brainer or would be for me. Take it from me mate, I lost muscle to prove a point in 2008. I have been there and worn the incredibly baggy t shirt:thumb:

Ultimately you will do what you think is right and that isn't the wrong thing to do but please take my advice because I do know where I am coming from. And even if you did lose a little tissue, 2 weeks into your rebound it will all be back. Trust me its not hard to regain it once you have had it!!

J


----------



## Jimmy1

DB said:


> Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> These cuts are deeper than Freddy Kruger can do


quality....not quantity baz....


----------



## OJay

Lol.....improvements have been made since pics


----------



## Jimmy1

XJPX said:


> i intend on adding another 5-6 kilos MINIMUM of lean mass in the next year regardless,


jordan.....if this happens i will be very happy for you

but please dont push yourself too far to get there quick



XJPX said:


> im 21


and this is the reason.....you have another 20yrs+

lets see you get to 41 without a heart attack....

only thinking of you dude

we were all 21 once....and as invincible as we think we are.....the truth is...we are not :beer:


----------



## Jimmy1

this prob wont happen at 18

its the endocrine system which can cause havov when you use gear at a young age

the hormonal balance at 18 is all over the place...adding steroids CAN cause more upset


----------



## Jimmy1

its actually a good idea

if you must use at a young age, then keep doses low so as to keep yourself as healthy as poss

be patient with this dose...it will take a few weeks to notice....but will be flying along before no time


----------



## XJPX

great session today, did my last pull session, obv v flat by now as carbs dropping, i want to see myself much much drier next week but if all goes to plan shud b. here is a rear reelaxed shot....and a vid of me going thru by back posing...hav to change youtube setting to HD on bottom right of vid to b able to see any detail haha :whistling:






also videod my snatch grip dead pulled 220 for 2, was going for a triple but the pec twinged so i dropped it straight away lol...will stik to normal pulls til pec is better me thinks cos the weight felt like nuffin but i dnt want my pec detaching lol






Jimmy....cheers for the concern buddy  , but wen i watch vids of the big boys they r sooooo fkin big, realistically if not packing on 5 kilos a year for the next 3-4 years got NO chance cutting it with them at my height...so last year i set my goal to grow and the next year is the same

o Jay plz save it mate! il take the pics off his profile from july if u want lol!....they r larfable


----------



## XJPX

D92 said:


> Jordan can you answer a question please mate ???
> 
> What age did you start gear because im about to start my 1st cycle at 18 and was wondering whether or not you believe the whole closed growth plates stuff ???
> 
> Thanks


when i was 19 mate BUT had been seriously weight training since 13, diet had been on the money for 2 years and i was already carrying a lot of muscle for a 19 year old, was benching 170-180, squating 220 and deadlifting 260....i was v much ready for gear...age is a number and it depends on ur long term goals...mine are to turn pro so its a means to an end, unless u hav nailed everythin else for at least 2-3 years then ur not ready for gear


----------



## XJPX

D92 said:


> Jordan you sick man.......your looking top mate...............you might wanna get some the old synthol out of your cupboard for those calfs though lol


haha mate dnt tempt me, everyday a look at them and think lets jus stik 10ml in each one and it will b ok hahaha :thumb: , they r pathetic arent they.... stupid bloody girly calves lol


----------



## Jimmy1

the big boys have all done the time jordan

MOST of them are 10 years older than you

and its not always size that matters dude 

no point in rushing things and getting ill...it will spoil your hard work

it will also get harder each year to gain the 5kg

not even the mighty jw did it over night....hes at least 50yrs old and still looks like a saggy bag of [email protected] 

what you did this year to gain 5kg wont still be working in 3 years time.....how much further are you prepared to go?

just stay safe

hit the drugs is cool....but there is a limit....and its not like your making 10k for guest posing at the night of champions or anything....

but you might get a tenner for being bummed by some muscle worshiper IF your lucky 

ask weeman....he can hook you up

jokes aside....stay healthy as you can

eat/train/sleep

good luck


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Jimmy I kno u r a big advocate of health, I promise end of this year I will hav a big break, let my body chill get bloods done and make sur everythin is in range  ...then I'll smash it again  

Hahahhaha tht made me laughhh, X or no X on my back my calves still look ridiculous haha....how can I hav bigger spinal erectors then calves :s tht doesn't even make sense lol x


----------



## supercell

Jimmy,

Great advice not just for Jordan but for us all

J


----------



## OJay

There's nothing like a bt of respect for opponents

Yes you are looking good mate nice one keep it up


----------



## hilly

Dont worry boys if jordan doesnt take a rest ill be kicking his ass or making him walk around with a sign on his back saying "my calfs suck just incase no1 noticed ".

Jordan looking good mate but hams and glutes dnt look as tight as i thought they were going to compared to quad pic saw earlier. you were right when you said you were watery other day. However as you no water only takes days to come off so dont be getting overly worried and doing anything drastic yet as i no what ure like


----------



## defdaz

Ahem. What age Shawn Ray when he first competed in the Mr. O :whistling:

Smash it up J, no messing. Back is absolutely amazing mate, very very thick. Lots of top bodybuilders would love a back that thick dude.


----------



## XJPX

OJay said:


> There's nothing like a bt of respect for opponents
> 
> Yes you are looking good mate nice one keep it up


LOL, seriously giv it a rest pal, at a week out ur jus gonna wind me up, if u didn't post sayin he was a freak we all wudnt of taken the p!ss....in this sport ur ment to crtique physiques and well we gave our opinion on his lol!....


----------



## Big Dawg

Thought I'd make my first post since being un-banned in this thread mate as I've been lurking in it for the last couple of weeks but unable to post.

Tremendous work going from a big fat bloaty water balloon to looking shredded about 2 weeks later lol! You obv know your body and exactly what you're doing to get it dialled in so quickly. RE the off season, obv health is important but no one can blame you for having tunnel vision atm and I think you need that obsessive drive and, dare I say it, slight disregard for optimal health to make rapid progress in this sport. Who knows whether you'll regret it in 20 years or not, but when someone's super focussed on something and knows how to achieve it it doesn't matter what anyone says lol!

I think all of your posts make sense mate, and I do like that you're looking at the big picture as opposed to just which class you'll be in this year. James does make a good point though - if you did have to drop a couple of lean lbs they'd be straight back within a week or two, and if you got a first place trophy doing this it'd only be a good thing. I'm sure you know this anyway.

Just wanted to say looking slick mate and best of luck for the qualifier! I'll make sure to stop by and post on occasion now that I'm allowed to again


----------



## XJPX

Yee I'd like glutes/hams to b tighter lol...I'd like everythin to b tighter  , woke up this morn so flkin flat and weighed in at 207 so scales droppin as glycogen becomes depleated and the water tht glycogen holds drops off with it...I can see myself droppin stil a pound a day til thurs and being 202 befor carb up....

Thinkin about it last night if I wanted to do u90s I'd hav to b 192 befor carb up realli to allow me to not go over the 198 limit....thts 10 pounds of fat tighter then wat I'll b at lesta....tht wud without a doubt see me shreddded!! So thts wat I'm gonna go for now after a gd think  x


----------



## XJPX

Daz and allasttair cheers for the kind words guys means a lot  x


----------



## Bettyboo

fly by good luck


----------



## Razorblade

dutch_scott said:


> silence everyone, cos if u dont ur not alpha!


lol


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Dont worry boys if jordan doesnt take a rest *ill be fuking his ass* or making him walk around with a sign on his back saying "*my cock has been sucked by hilly if you didnt know* ".
> 
> Jordan looking good mate but hams and *glutes dnt look as tight as i thought they were when they were round my cock*. you were right when you said you were watery other day. However as you no water only takes days to come off so dont be getting overly worried and doing anything drastic yet
> 
> *any way i will pleasure you well as i no what you like*


this is what hilly was really thinking when he wrote that post!

Jordan be afraid be very afraid!


----------



## hilly

Jim ure only jelous cos ive told you ure to fat at the min to get some


----------



## Bri

Can I PM you with some questions mate?? Got quite a few lol.. Don't wanna spam the journal though...


----------



## big_jim_87

whats wrong with spam?

if its for jordan just ask????


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> Jim ure only jelous cos ive told you ure to fat at the min to get some


well i had started to tighten up but now after that i think ill hit burger king before work lol!


----------



## XJPX

dutch_scott said:


> jord- u will get shredded, after out chat i know u will, silence everyone, cos if u dont ur not alpha!
> 
> lets stop the negative ****e, cos tbh hes so young he cud well take years out, mess up 40 times and come back to destroy placings 99% wont ever get to and nothing worse than being vocal about sum1 who comes back and over takes u, now thats wen its easier to sit back and let the guy put up or shut up!
> 
> flat doesnt matter, fat on ur body does,
> 
> and if u90s is it, then ull look thick as a house and dialed in,
> 
> cool head, stay focused


thanks mate  :beer: , these next 6 weeks r gonna b about bringing scary condition to the stage



Bettyboo said:


> fly by good luck


thank uuuuuuuuuuuu



Bri said:


> Can I PM you with some questions mate?? Got quite a few lol.. Don't wanna spam the journal though...


ye mate fire away with the PM x


----------



## XJPX

meh so bored its untrue, practised my posing over and over so am fed up of doing that now lol....jus wanna fast forward a week lol...im ment to b excited but jus aggitated tht iv gotta wait a week lol....

neways depletion session 1 tmo...heavy push all compounds...drop sets, rest pauses etc etc,...way over the top number of sets usual depeltion deal.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> meh so bored its untrue, practised my posing over and over so am fed up of doing that now lol....jus wanna fast forward a week lol...im ment to b excited but jus aggitated tht iv gotta wait a week lol....
> 
> neways depletion session 1 tmo...heavy push all compounds...drop sets, rest pauses etc etc,...way over the top number of sets usual depeltion deal.


Guess its the last weeks that seperate the men from the boys 

Depletion session sounds brutal mate, stick it out though, im sure your gonna do great on comp day.


----------



## XJPX

Merat the first few days of the final week r fkin gay, from today til thurs morn I'm gonna feel/look like total and utter ****e. Jus had meal 1...then gonna chill in bed til 1 then hit the gym, meal 2 immediately pwo then final carb meal at like 4.30/5 then rest of the day/eve with no carbs ooo fun times haha.

Haha cheers scott, posts made me laugh mate, and ye will take a lot more then tht dude to scare me haha, plus I dnt react in a go into my shell way or take a defeatist approach if someone looks awesome...I jus work even harder to better myself so either way the scare tactics dnt touch me haha x


----------



## bigbob33

I reckon youre doing well bro!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Merat the first few days of the final week r fkin gay, from today til thurs morn I'm gonna feel/look like total and utter ****e. Jus had meal 1...then gonna chill in bed til 1 then hit the gym, meal 2 immediately pwo then final carb meal at like 4.30/5 then rest of the day/eve with no carbs ooo fun times haha.
> 
> Haha cheers scott, posts made me laugh mate, and ye will take a lot more then tht dude to scare me haha, plus I dnt react in a go into my shell way or take a defeatist approach if someone looks awesome...I jus work even harder to better myself so either way the scare tactics dnt touch me haha x


lool sounds like a bunch of fun mate, enjoy :thumb:  nah jk, but the end result will be awesome no doubt dude :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

depletion session done, nakered but also not v happy..... on ukbff website rules say in black and white must b UNDER 21 years of age on day of qualifier.....today at the kent they hav let some one compete who is 21 years and 5 months old...hence 5 months too old!! how can they jus change the rules like tht on a day, its in black and white! i dnt understand, i am 21 years old and 11 months, therefore seeing as im 21 still shud i rock up and do juniorsss hmm...no cos thts CHEATING and unfair on others cos its its against the rules......


----------



## LittleChris

Very odd indeed. Do you register your DOB at the show or is that down to the integrity of the competitor?


----------



## Ak_88

Should've taken your trunks and got on stage J :lol:


----------



## XJPX

they check some form of ID, i dnt understand...neways have emailed the head office, once i get their reply in black and white which im sure will b in accordance with the rules will print both the rules and email out and send to Bill Tierney the president and ask why this has happened as i prepepd a junior who has worked v hard for tht show....


----------



## big_jim_87

did he win? if so he will be at the Brits, well i say lets all turn up and shout abuse at the little cheat! we will all shout abuse! throw things! (like the seating) and then i will come back stage say that its to see you and then we or i depending on how you feel about it at the time will rape him!

now is that a plan or is that a plan!


----------



## Bri

XJPX said:


> ye mate fire away with the PM x


Cheers mate! I'lll get on it now.. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

I had my junior speak to Bill at the show, and apparently its a rule change :s lol, so he hasn't cheated and that is that....I'm not keen on the fact that this was some well kept secret rule change but nuffin can b done....Jim I am a little scared that ur coming to the brits if I'm honest lol x


----------



## defdaz

That's unreal mate! So you could have competed in the Under 21's today then too! FFS. A guy at my gym, Josh had his under 21 title stripped for being a few months over. But had he competed this year instead of a couple years ago he'd have been fine. Crazy sheeeeet.

I guess at least the guy you're prepping can compete in the under 21's next year (unless they change the rules again, that is!). :thumb:

Edit - found a thread on here about it! :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/32326-nabba-south-west-7.html

Oh hang on it was NABBA. I take it back!


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> I had my junior speak to Bill at the show, and apparently its a rule change :s lol, so he hasn't cheated and that is that....I'm not keen on the fact that this was some well kept secret rule change but nuffin can b done....Jim I am a little scared that ur coming to the brits if I'm honest lol x


unfortunatly this is typical UKBFF changing rules and not making it public.....gutted for all those that could of done this class..

jordan do you know if the rule change was on their site??


----------



## Jimmy1

if they have made this change....then cant you try and do the juniors?

you could get yourself a british title this year mate


----------



## XJPX

Paul I looked all over their site and the rule looks v clear stating must b under 21 years old on day of qualifier however today apparentlt if ur 21 but born in 89 u cud compete which again doesn't make sense as u can b 21 and born in 88 but not allowed to compete :s , its a ridiculous rule which seems to of been entirely thortless and v well kept from ukbff competitors....I am actually very annoyed by it to by honest...rules are rules...how can they be adjusted on what seems to b a whim...


----------



## XJPX

Jimmy said:


> if they have made this change....then cant you try and do the juniors?
> 
> you could get yourself a british title this year mate


If I nail my condition pal I back myself to b in with a shot of a british title neways mate...I'm defo gonna b in the mix...I hav no urge at all to do juniors again, I'm jus annoyed for the lad I prepped and other juniors x


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Paul I looked all over their site and the rule looks v clear stating must b under 21 years old on day of qualifier however today apparentlt if ur 21 but born in 89 u cud compete which again doesn't make sense as u can b 21 and born in 88 but not allowed to compete :s , its a ridiculous rule which seems to of been entirely thortless and v well kept from ukbff competitors....I am actually very annoyed by it to by honest...rules are rules...how can they be adjusted on what seems to b a whim...


again mate this is my pet hate with this federation and to be fair it's inability to notify members (the very people who make the fed what it is) is shocking, as you say you have no intention to compete again as a junior and i understand that but others who may of stayed away from competition this year could of done this class......


----------



## XJPX

Oh ye I defo agree mate a lot of ppl I'm sure wud of defo had a crack at competing again this year and it is a big shame, it seems to b a reoccuring theme this lack of communication...is such a shame as its uneccessary x


----------



## Jimmy1

XJPX said:


> If I nail my condition pal I back myself to b in with a shot of a british title neways mate...I'm defo gonna b in the mix...I hav no urge at all to do juniors again, I'm jus annoyed for the lad I prepped and other juniors x


fair do's :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri

Sh1t about that rule changing. That's really outrageous imo. Totally unfair.

PM sent btw dude, and cheers for acceptin me on fb mate lol. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

No worries Bri, I skimmed over it, will read it properly tmo x


----------



## XJPX

Fukkkkkkkkkkk I'm craving food tonit!! Where hav these cravings come from haha....beeing used to high carbs high cals then this has been huge shock to system lol!! By wed nit I'm gonna b a carb craving messss haha


----------



## Tinytom

Its 21 in the year of membership so that means 89 would be fine but not 88 as you'd turn 22 maybe before the Brits.

Re Josh Selway he knew the rules and cheated anyway, he robbed another member of a Junior Title a few years ago.

And that was NABBA West about 3 years ago and it was Scott Leeson who he cheated against to win.

So its not just UKBFF that get it wrong.


----------



## Tinytom

Ah yes sorry cos he hasnt smashed onto the pro scene like he said he would I havent remembered his name properly.


----------



## DEJ

\ said:


> Its 21 in the year of membership so that means 89 would be fine but not 88 as you'd turn 22 maybe before the Brits.
> 
> Re Josh Selway he knew the rules and cheated anyway, he robbed another member of a Junior Title a few years ago.
> 
> And that was NABBA West about 3 years ago and it was Scott Leeson who he cheated against to win.
> 
> So its not just UKBFF that get it wrong.


O i remember that now scott got robbed!!


----------



## XJPX

Second depletion session done, knakerd...did 30mins of upper body pulling, didn't count reps of sets...jus lifted til I cudnt even feel the muscle doin much nemor lol


----------



## XJPX

posing done earlia, hit it hard, pleased ish with how im looking, cutting my fats back tmo aswell as carbs to ensure am depleated on both fronts. more posing and then vit c befor bed....


----------



## kgb

I have been following this journal for a while, very interesting J. Your a tank

Looking forward to comp your condition

Best of luck big man


----------



## Dagman72

XJPX said:


> so bloated all the time i cudnt see my feet somedays and still had a 6 pac on tht rotund african distention belly tho haha


J, what causes the distention belly and bloating - I'm the same and looks bloody awful sometimes :cursing:


----------



## XJPX

kgb said:


> I have been following this journal for a while, very interesting J. Your a tank
> 
> Looking forward to comp your condition
> 
> Best of luck big man


thanks mate 



Dagman72 said:


> J, what causes the distention belly and bloating - I'm the same and looks bloody awful sometimes :cursing:


hello mate, its just bodies way of saying too much, just like pain is to stop u damaging an area, tht distenion is sayin no more food lol.....if u realli push it, it ten becomes painn like iv found out on cheat meals


----------



## XJPX

my plans hav changed sumwat for this week, going to deplete til fri, then load from fri afternoon on moderate gi carbs but keep fat low, from sat will then load on watever i want but stil low fat/sodium til water is reduced then sat night high sodium, high fat shizzzle and same sunday morn......is essentially a ****load with a moderate kickstart


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> my plans hav changed sumwat for this week, going to deplete til fri, then load from fri afternoon on moderate gi carbs but keep fat low, from sat will then load on watever i want but stil low fat/sodium til water is reduced then sat night high sodium, high fat shizzzle and same sunday morn......is essentially a ****load with a moderate kickstart


i have used this method before and it works a treat although timing is the key....

good luck mate


----------



## jw007

supercell said:


> Not at all mate. Not arrogant. *However your physique right now is an u90's physique not an over 90's physique* irrespective of how much mass you feel you have attained this year.
> 
> I agree that going by the mirror is important but so is going by the scales if you are close to the cut off. Winning the u90's or perhaps not placing in the o90's is a no brainer or would be for me. Take it from me mate, I lost muscle to prove a point in 2008. I have been there and worn the incredibly baggy t shirt:thumb:
> 
> Ultimately you will do what you think is right and that isn't the wrong thing to do but please take my advice because I do know where I am coming from. And even if you did lose a little tissue, 2 weeks into your rebound it will all be back. Trust me its not hard to regain it once you have had it!!
> 
> J


Really???

Are you not prepping Miles???

Is miles not 6'2" what you going to bring him in at?? 215lb 220lb tops

Jordan wil be around 205-210 I imagine at 5'7" that would put him lb for lb bigger than Miles??

Or is my maths out???

Even at 200lb dead on, its still bigger?? No???

I like Miles, But It seems from your posts you are trying to discouarge Jordan from doing the O90s as it is competition for your guy, correct me if Im wrong???

Im currently biting my tongue a lot FYI, and Im not going to post what I wanted to as im in a bad mood and would not come out well


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i have used this method before and it works a treat although timing is the key....
> 
> good luck mate


thanks mate, the timing is something i am concerned about but i need to start being experimental really and finding out what works for me and i like the idea on paper of this approach...just have to wait and see what happens  , found sum nice banana loafs and low fat raisin loafs and the like to have the fri night, will have sum cereals too with protien powder mixed in water....sat will hit more pancakes+syrup + french toast until cut off, then i think it will b trip to zizi's for pizza and a glass of wine, then sum choc and cheesecake befor i doze off from the masses of sugar lol


----------



## big_jim_87

joe post it i could do with an lol


----------



## jw007

big_jim_87 said:


> joe post it i could do with an lol


Maybe I wil go onto his Journal and post a few home truths


----------



## Razorblade

seems like you get a lot of hate...end of the day its up to you what you do and people shouldnt stick their nose in imo


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, the timing is something i am concerned about but i need to start being experimental really and finding out what works for me and i like the idea on paper of this approach...just have to wait and see what happens  , found sum nice banana loafs and low fat raisin loafs and the like to have the fri night, will have sum cereals too with protien powder mixed in water....sat will hit more pancakes+syrup + french toast until cut off, then i think it will b trip to zizi's for pizza and a glass of wine, then sum choc and cheesecake befor i doze off from the masses of sugar lol


i would be careful with Bread this close to the show Jord....


----------



## J.E

jw007 said:


> Maybe I wil go onto his Journal and post a few home truths


Hey i am good friends with both James and Miles, and its obvious you do not have any "home truths" for them two, otherwise you would have already said by know. i think you are just trying to stir shiit and its not on :cursing:


----------



## jw007

J.E said:


> Hey i am good friends with both James and Miles, and its obvious you do not have any "home truths" for them two, otherwise you would have already said by know. i think you are just trying to stir shiit and its not on :cursing:


Who mentioned Miles?????

Learn to read


----------



## big_jim_87

J.E said:


> Hey i am good friends with both James and Miles, and its obvious you do not have any "home truths" for them two, otherwise you would have already said by know. i think you are just trying to stir shiit and its not on :cursing:


who are you? prob a pre existing member who hasn't got the balls to post up on your reg user name? maybe just maybe im wrong?


----------



## big_jim_87

im sure the home truths would be opinions? but maybe pain full ones? i dont know im just a guy on a lap top you know......


----------



## J.E

HAHAHA I dont know them really, i just wanted some entertainment lol

Worth a Try though eh :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> i would be careful with Bread this close to the show Jord....


its another thort iv been mulling over, on the sat night im not worried what i eat at all, il eat anythin... the fri i may stik to rice cakes+jam+fruit and then some clean oat based cereal bars, oat and raisin cookies etc....tht wud b better then breads on second thorts, thanks mate x


----------



## XJPX

J.E said:


> HAHAHA I dont know them really, i just wanted some entertainment lol
> 
> Worth a Try though eh :lol:


LOL this is blatantly big jim creating another account!!


----------



## big_jim_87

jordan hows the crazy cravings today?


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> LOL this is blatantly big jim creating another account!!


lol there was no abuse in it lol so deff not me lol


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> jordan hows the crazy cravings today?


ye im pretty hungry not gonna lie, as day goes on it gets worse, by night time is wen i struggle, im lookin forward to some nice food on fri+sat....poptarts will b v much enjoyed haha


----------



## big_jim_87

lol iv not seen them in yrs didnt even know they still made them lol

what are you doing to keep mind off off grub?

lol i remember when i was on a very low carb diet (just for a holiday lol) i was chewing chock biscuits and spitting them in the bin lol


----------



## matt p

Mmmmm poptarts....didnt realise that they still did them, going to have to buy them for sunday night cheat....!

Nearly there now J, wheat day is your last depletion workout as i have read/seen some info regarding if you do a workout on your first day of loading this helps with the absorbtion??? your thoughts?


----------



## XJPX

Jim chewing choc biscuits will still cause ur body to absorb some of the sugar, as soon as anythin goes in ur mouth ur body releases digestive enzymes and the skin under tongue and teeth is v thin that its absorbed transdermally! So I dnt advice tht if u take a diet seriously lol

Matt yee pop tarts r defo still about  , they are a staple ****load food haha...them and crispy kreme donuts and subway oat and raisin cookies lol.... My last depletion workout is tmo but will pose hard on thurs and fri..yes a light session can aid in absorbtion however u need enuff time for the muscle to fill bk out which is the point of depletion, if u train as late as fri u won't fill out in time for a sun show and certain body parts will b sore which u def dnt want...latest I'd train for a sun show wud b thurs.


----------



## hilly

jordan i used a site that orderd american pop tarts for my show. got sugar cinnamon ones they were unreal.. they do all sorts lmao. england is **** with just choc and strawberry hahaha.


----------



## J.E

i use this site for pop tarts and a load of other shiit for cheats.

http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/index.php/url_pmet3/xdbc_70/dbtc_0/pic_1


----------



## XJPX

J.E said:


> i use this site for pop tarts and a load of other shiit for cheats.
> 
> http://www.cybercandy.co.uk/aaasmt/index.php/url_pmet3/xdbc_70/dbtc_0/pic_1


tht shop is in brighton where i live so will pop in there tmo for some american processed treats to eat on sat, jus fin depletion session but stil not as flat as id like....

will be training twice tmo, one post meal one and one post meal 3 then pose befor bed


----------



## DB

Lookin forward to some pics after the weekend mate! best of luck!


----------



## MissBC

good luck for the weekend J

Barry has just finished off the cheesecake so you dont have to feel bad about it now  LOL


----------



## XJPX

Cheers baz 

Scott thanks mate, appreciate all the advice you have been giving me over this prep, its been invaluable and just hope I can do all ur gd advice some justice this year 

Briar just shush lol!! Tormenting me with this cheesecake....baz was it as gd as it sounded?? X


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> *Jim chewing choc biscuits will still cause ur body to absorb some of the sugar, as soon as anythin goes in ur mouth ur body releases digestive enzymes and the skin under tongue and teeth is v thin that its absorbed transdermally! So I dnt advice tht if u take a diet seriously lol*
> 
> Matt yee pop tarts r defo still about  , they are a staple ****load food haha...them and crispy kreme donuts and subway oat and raisin cookies lol.... My last depletion workout is tmo but will pose hard on thurs and fri..yes a light session can aid in absorbtion however u need enuff time for the muscle to fill bk out which is the point of depletion, if u train as late as fri u won't fill out in time for a sun show and certain body parts will b sore which u def dnt want...latest I'd train for a sun show wud b thurs.


lol this was like 2 yrs ago and i was a cnut lol dropped down to about 6% and my cock looked real long when hard! lol i only did this a few times lol and the amount that you would ingest orally would be such a small amount per biscuit that the body wouldn't even register it plus i was on 1.8-2k a day lol was much lighter then and didnt know loads about diets but got lean!

oh did i mention my cock looked well long!? lol


----------



## gunit

Tinytom said:


> Ah yes sorry cos he hasnt smashed onto the pro scene like he said he would I havent remembered his name properly.


Lmao,he did think pretty highly of himself didnt he!!!!!


----------



## J.E

who ?


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers for the pm bud :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

getti ther now in terms of flatness, woke up this mornin v flat, am tired n moody today haha, so gd signs. leg pic....once they fill out shud b nice, they stil a bit soft for how id like them to b at this stage but they will change once i hit the carbs


----------



## J.E

serious sweep an tear dropage mate and a little bit of ball bag flashing as a bonus.

What else can a guy ask for :laugh:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

legs looking insane mate.... especially considering your "flattish" ... looking forward to the finished article!!!


----------



## XJPX

Lol JE! Cheers tho bud been working v hard on my heavy front swuats, hit them with a slightly wider stance and developes tht area nicely aswell as thickness to the adductors which is a must cos legs tht lack tht onstage look awful IMO, there is jus a vacant gap above the knee where the quads ends and on sum ppl looks v bad...so am v fussy about wanting crazy thick adductors  x


----------



## XJPX

new trunks jus came, i personally like them haha....


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> new trunks jus came, i personally like them haha....


sparkley?


----------



## Dagman72

XJPX said:


> new trunks jus came, i personally like them haha....


Very pretty, good to see you have some trunks on at last instead of naked pics


----------



## XJPX

Dagman72 said:


> Very pretty, good to see you have some trunks on at last instead of naked pics


oh cummon we all love a bit of nakedness haha :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

1russ100 said:


> sparkley?


haha yessss :bounce:


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> haha yessss :bounce:


check if you can do the judging in them because my mate competed at brits and was told he could only wear them for free posing and evening


----------



## Uriel

Dude, looking good but 2 things.......when you cover your tadger for a pic.....cover the fkn thing....it's playing peek a boo.....

The trunks are gay as hell.............. love them lol


----------



## XJPX

1russ100 said:


> check if you can do the judging in them because my mate competed at brits and was told he could only wear them for free posing and evening


thanks mate, will put black pair in my bag jus incase x


----------



## XJPX

Uriel said:


> Dude, looking good but 2 things.......when you cover your tadger for a pic.....cover the fkn thing....it's playing peek a boo.....
> 
> The trunks are gay as hell.............. love them lol


haha i have tiny hands its not my fault hahaha :whistling:

yes they r indeed super gay :thumb:


----------



## bigkiwi

You not go for the leopard print trunks in the end mate??

Don't forget to pack the trunks full of bog roll as always bud - and KEEP IT TIGHT!!!


----------



## XJPX

bigkiwi said:


> You not go for the leopard print trunks in the end mate??
> 
> Don't forget to pack the trunks full of bog roll as always bud - and KEEP IT TIGHT!!!


haha leopard print cud b arranged haha, more of a private show sorta thing tho haha :whistling:

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

jus fin hard depletion session, worked my ass off.....changed my mind again interms of carb up, dnt want my insulin levels going all over the place for 2 days straight, so thurs nit befor bed oats+rice cakes+fruit...just one meal of 120-150g of carbs befor bed, jus to get things going for the next day, then fri clean all day conventional carb up foods but bcos i dnt want to bloat will b using powdered oats and whey for every other meal. this is perfect for me as its what my main food source is anyways and my body is so used to tht shake it will fil me out nicely, will look to hav 800g or so on then fri. sat will b same uptil water restriction, taking in 500g or so. after restriction is when i will then turn to sodium dense high gi carbs and the same sunday thru til show day. reasons for not starting thurs morn is cos the show isnt til sunday early eve. my priority is to b able to control and monitor my body as much as poss and i think this way i realli can.


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> wish more guys did this, less chance of problems arising which then can be controlled or turned around :beer:


Dutch more guys do but when you a few days out from a show your head is not as it should be and what you see in the mirror is not always what others see.....

Jordan with the risk of some on here giving me sh1t again for me offering my opinion  stick with this plan mate don't change it again then you know what this plan gives you and if it is not what you wanted then you can adjust it for the finals.......


----------



## XJPX

Paul I defo do like the original plan, but there are flaws in it tht worry me....i am thinkin v logically and not letting how I look effect my decisions I assure u. My worries are too many additives and ingredients like corn syrup and glucose fructo syrup and the like in the foods iv looked at for the fri. I dnt like the way they can potentially effect the body over a whole day of them compared to pure foods where u kno exactly what's goin in ur body as they only have the single ingredient, now once wats cut and I'm not worried as carbs cnt pull toooo much water in and risk spilling and then fats dnt pull water at all so will jus fill muscle as intramuscular triglycerides but befor then I'm worried I won't b able to control things how I want and this is important on sunday, I have got my condition together and my legs are now exactly as detailed ad they where last year so am v plzed but cnt afford to spill...... Ur thorts? X


----------



## big_john86

looking forward to the finished result mate goodluck your gunna turn a few heads at the show


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> getti ther now in terms of flatness, woke up this mornin v flat, am tired n moody today haha, so gd signs. leg pic....once they fill out shud b nice, they stil a bit soft for how id like them to b at this stage but they will change once i hit the carbs


fukin hell jordan i think you man package is even smaller then mine! wtf! are you using any sort ephi or speed?

other then that your legs are looking way better mate coming in now


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> Paul I defo do like the original plan, but there are flaws in it tht worry me....i am thinkin v logically and not letting how I look effect my decisions I assure u. My worries are too many additives and ingredients like corn syrup and glucose fructo syrup and the like in the foods iv looked at for the fri. I dnt like the way they can potentially effect the body over a whole day of them compared to pure foods where u kno exactly what's goin in ur body as they only have the single ingredient, now once wats cut and I'm not worried as carbs cnt pull toooo much water in and risk spilling and then fats dnt pull water at all so will jus fill muscle as intramuscular triglycerides but befor then I'm worried I won't b able to control things how I want and this is important on sunday, I have got my condition together and my legs are now exactly as detailed ad they where last year so am v plzed but cnt afford to spill...... Ur thorts? X


easy way to answer this. what did you have for ure last cheat/binge meal and how did you look the day after?


----------



## DB

quads look good mate


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> easy way to answer this. what did you have for ure last cheat/binge meal and how did you look the day after?


But this is the thing pal its not as simples as tht, I'm now FULLY depleated at 205 pounds....I need a lot of carbs now to fill bk out. Secondly tht cheat didn't involve water manipulation and hoping to retain all the water intramuscularly....which doesn't make a diff in bedroom mirror but we kno is diff between a placing onstage. 3rdly this is over 2days not jus a few hours, so the constant peaks and troughs in insulin over tht time period I dnt like thought of without having practised properly prior. Sooo with those things in mind I'm gonna play it safer n stil to my powdered oat shakes and rice cakes+apple pie filling and keep things nice and simples/clean/controllable x


----------



## hilly

i agree which is why originally i had said clean load on a lower amount initialy then hit the ****load type approach just the night before or the morning even.

However if you have decided on this plan then stick with it but careful with 2 many oats bloating you/causing gas


----------



## Big Dawg

Keep us updated with the carb-up mate! Hope it all goes well - it's gotta be tricky when you've not got someone telling you what to do. It's mental how much you can end up doubting yourself, but you know what you're doing so formulate the best plan you can and follow it through. It is a tricky one cos I know ken skip hill has his athletes sh1t load every week leading up to the contest so by contest time their ability to shed water etc is always predictable. However his clients are usually on fairly low carb diets and are thus more or less fully depleted every time the refeed rolls around.

I have very little constructive advice to offer mate as I've never competed, but I know you'll make the right decision - everything you've done up until now has worked out 

I wonder how many people in this show will have dieted on 4200cals and 500g carbs until about 2 weeks out haha :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

When i done a carb up i made a batch of these cakes made from apple filling, and something else which i cannot remember. Had 1 every hour whilst i was awake over 2 days and the difference along with mater manip was incredible, even on my skinny a$$!!

Good luck Jordan. Loving the posing trunks LOL!


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

Good luck jordan and enjoy your apple pie filling....uuuuuummmm apple pie filling....sorry i am fairly depleted right now and in need of some CARBS

anyhow GOOD LUCK:thumb:


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Paul I defo do like the original plan, but there are flaws in it tht worry me....i am thinkin v logically and not letting how I look effect my decisions I assure u. My worries are too many additives and ingredients like corn syrup and glucose fructo syrup and the like in the foods iv looked at for the fri. I dnt like the way they can potentially effect the body over a whole day of them compared to pure foods where u kno exactly what's goin in ur body as they only have the single ingredient, now once wats cut and I'm not worried as carbs cnt pull toooo much water in and risk spilling and then fats dnt pull water at all so will jus fill muscle as intramuscular triglycerides but befor then I'm worried I won't b able to control things how I want and this is important on sunday, I have got my condition together and my legs are now exactly as detailed ad they where last year so am v plzed but cnt afford to spill...... Ur thorts? X


Jord there are a million and one ways to do this i know as i have pretty much tried them all 

i understand your thinking but i think you may be overthinking in a way, i know you want to be at your best on sunday and i appreciate this but in my opinion you should not try and be the fullest you can be as you do not know how your body will react to this protocol as it is new....my advice would be to aim to be 75% full then you know what to adjust for the finals which when all said and done is the day you need to be at your fullest and best......if that makes sense.


----------



## XJPX

Cheers paul, I agree tht being a touch under is defo better then being too full, don't wanna be sooo full tht it blurs separation...I wanna see my cracks in my legs haha  . I prob am over thinkin, a habit I'll never get rid of I'm afraid lol. I like the carb sources we used last year just I can't seem to handle as much food this time so using the powdered oats will b v v helpful to me, plus I use them soooo much tht I kno I won't bloat or react badly at all which also makes me content with the plan. Now jus to put my feet up and stay chilled out til sunday  , not doing anymore posing now have posed my ass off all week and am act a little sore in places today so jus going to leave my body alone now x


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Cheers paul, I agree tht being a touch under is defo better then being too full, don't wanna be sooo full tht it blurs separation...I wanna see my cracks in my legs haha  . I prob am over thinkin, a habit I'll never get rid of I'm afraid lol. I like the carb sources we used last year just I can't seem to handle as much food this time so using the powdered oats will b v v helpful to me, plus I use them soooo much tht I kno I won't bloat or react badly at all which also makes me content with the plan. Now jus to put my feet up and stay chilled out til sunday  , not doing anymore posing now have posed my ass off all week and am act a little sore in places today so jus going to leave my body alone now x


after working with you last year i can vouch for your over thinking issues 

just remember that Oats are slow and you are leaving yourself pretty much 2-2.5 days to fill out so maybe mix some apple pie filling in with the oats to speed absorption to a degree...

good idea to stop posing as if you are as depleted as you feel posing will just keep you depleted and you will struggle to fill out....


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> after working with you last year i can vouch for your over thinking issues
> 
> just remember that Oats are slow and you are leaving yourself pretty much 2-2.5 days to fill out so maybe mix some apple pie filling in with the oats to speed absorption to a degree...
> 
> good idea to stop posing as if you are as depleted as you feel posing will just keep you depleted and you will struggle to fill out....


thanks mate, iv been hitting rice cakes with jam, rice cakes with apple pie filling then oat cereal with protien powder, all is gd so far feeling gd no bloat and happy with how im looking :thumb: , my last notion of over thinkin is wen to pull my water, now its a 4 o clockstart so was thinkin not til lateish, i intend on starting my **** load jus after cutting water realli then jus sipping to ensure uptake of glycogen fats still but not overdoing the sipping, cut off wise i was thinkin 10pm then eating thru til 3-4 in morn then 7 hours sleep and up for fat dense brekki at 11, giving me 5 hours befor hitting the stage?


----------



## 3752

i normally cut the water between 18-22hrs before stage time then have the individual sip through the am and then drink about a litre 2-3hrs before stage....if you have no water then you have no pump....


----------



## Tinytom

1russ100 said:


> check if you can do the judging in them because my mate competed at brits and was told he could only wear them for free posing and evening


This is true I got told this after the Portsmouth 2009 after I wore my spangly gold trunks lol


----------



## XJPX

cheers tom

okay so carb up day one has gone v well , hopefulli wake up drier and fuller in the morn


----------



## big_jim_87

yes


----------



## XJPX

drier and harder.....


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff, I do wish you would put some underwear on though :lol:


----------



## bigacb

Look a lot drier and a lot gayer!


----------



## XJPX

lololol i think i hav a carb hangover today seriosly, feel like ****eeeee. need to take my tbalets and do a shot but cnt b bummed jus yet, so will lay inbed another cuple hours n chomp on rice cakes n jam like a fat little bastard hahahah


----------



## Davo

Your condition had really come on mate! good luck for the show!


----------



## XJPX

Davo said:


> Your condition had really come on mate! good luck for the show!


thanks buddy, condition has done exactly what i said it wud do 2 weeks ago....it will b much drier and harder sunday morn aswell  :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Just remember to put your trunks on, you might forget with all the gay for pay shots you're posting up :lol:

Best of luck for sunday mate :thumb:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

looking alot better jord...come sunday will be looking **** hot... and put some pants on for fk sake lol:whistling:


----------



## J.E

Looking a lot,lot drier mate.

But i think dieting must be fukin with your head pal, your posting the pics meant for puprle aki on here and must be posting the non-nudes to aki by accident.

Trust me, he will not be happy bro :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

I think it might be the picture but you still look like you've got a fair bit of drying out to do mate. Then again...you've still got a couple of days, so I guess you're right on track lol. Rooting for you mate!


----------



## XJPX

The diff during water loading+carb loading to wen u cut water is night and day mate....at the stage its v hard to b mega dry wen smashing in 10 litres of water and 1000g of carbs....sun morn I'll b as dry as bone x


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> The diff during water loading+carb loading to wen u cut water is night and day mate....at the stage its v hard to b mega dry wen smashing in 10 litres of water and 1000g of carbs....sun morn I'll b as dry as bone x


Course mate I understand; just saying what I see. Just wondered why people are saying how dry you look when like you say you're nowhere near as dry as you'll look on show day. Just wanted to try and say something slightly constructive instead of another "you look great" (which you do) cos you've had plenty of them already


----------



## XJPX

I think its jus cos iv spent the past 2 weeks looking V V soft lol..so am starting to resemble something now that looks like stage condition which I kno a few ppl didn't think I'll b bringinmg haha  . But cheers mate....I appreciate the contrustive criticism a lot...keeps me on my toes ( altho I'm never ever ever happy with how I look so always will strive for bigger, deeper separated and drier look as each comp goes on  x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good stuff mate, legs look more dialed in, but all will be revealed on comp day if things ahve got to plan I guess as thats when it counts the most...tk max is great for cheap undies btw, just thought Id let u know :lol: lool


----------



## ostrain

I've been reading your journal for a while now, very interesting stuff.

Best of luck on Sunday..


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> I think its jus cos iv spent the past 2 weeks looking V V soft lol..so am starting to resemble something now that looks like stage condition which I kno a few ppl didn't think I'll b bringinmg haha  . But cheers mate....I appreciate the contrustive criticism a lot...keeps me on my toes ( altho I'm never ever ever happy with how I look so always will strive for bigger, deeper separated and drier look as each comp goes on  x


Haha good stuff mate. That's the winning attitude!

I am really interested in your prepping method though mate. I know a lot of guys kill themselves prepping for a show, but would you say that apart from that last couple of weeks this prep has been relatively pain free? From what I can gather you kept the carbs high, didn't drop cals too low and sort of let the drugs to their work to strip the fat off you right? Not saying drugs did all the work of course, but it seemed like you used them to their maximum effectiveness. The fact that you essentially grew into the show until a couple of weeks out I find fascinating tbh, and would quite like to learn the science behind it.

Would you say in most cases there's not really a need to suffer too much until a few weeks out? IE someone who's say 20% body fat shouldn't really have to suffer at all to get down to 10% right?

Just thought I'd pick your brains mate cos you've made it sound relatively easy this time around. Sorry if I've got the wrong end of the stick, but apart from the DNP sides and the hunger when you dropped the carbs down you didn't seem to be suffering too much. Everything seemed really predictable for you as well, which is again impressive as this is only your third prep.

One one hand you have fatties eating 500cals a day and not losing anything and on the other there's you getting to low single digits on 4000+ lol! Funny when you think about it :lol:


----------



## hilly

jordan has used the drugs to their full potential however you have to bare in mind jordan has a very fast metabolism one of the reasons i hate him  . he was gaining on 6000+ a day so he can diet on higher.

for me i am gaining on 3000 a day so dieting doesnt leave me with much food and lots of cardio


----------



## XJPX

Cheers ratty..haha enuf of the underwear stik now lol

glad u like the journal ostrain

Allastair....like Hilly has said i have a v v fast metabolism, this offseason i went 6000+ cals and ye got fat, but nowhere near as fat some, i stil had abs  , therefore i jus gradually brought these numbers down....then gradually introduced fat burners til found numbers that obv had me in a cal deficit...now what i think is important is my off season diet was immaculate, exact same as precontest....therefore it wasnt about shocking the body wen switching over to diet mode and it becoming defensive, it was jus being v progressive in getting lean. now again about the suffering, im gonna be in gd condition on sunday...not one anyone will b able to turn their nose up at...if they do i may jus break it  (JK) but after this comp i will b working v v v hard to b insansely peeled....much greater then tht which most guys attain....now i u wanna b tht peeled...ur gonna b fuked for a gd few weeks. i have some plans set to ride my hugeee rise in metabolic rate but tht wont stay elevated the whole 5 weeks so cardio is gonna b a must....simply restting my macros and bringing them down wont b enuff again...ye wud defo bring me even tighter but like i said i aim to b transparent......


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Cheers ratty..haha enuf of the underwear stik now lol
> 
> glad u like the journal ostrain
> 
> Allastair....like Hilly has said i have a v v fast metabolism, this offseason i went 6000+ cals and ye got fat, but nowhere near as fat some, i stil had abs  , therefore i jus gradually brought these numbers down....then gradually introduced fat burners til found numbers that obv had me in a cal deficit...now what i think is important is my off season diet was immaculate, exact same as precontest....therefore it wasnt about shocking the body wen switching over to diet mode and it becoming defensive, it was jus being v progressive in getting lean. now again about the suffering, im gonna be in gd condition on sunday...not one anyone will b able to turn their nose up at...if they do i may jus break it  (JK) but after this comp i will b working v v v hard to b insansely peeled....much greater then tht which most guys attain....now i u wanna b tht peeled...ur gonna b fuked for a gd few weeks. i have some plans set to ride my hugeee rise in metabolic rate but tht wont stay elevated the whole 5 weeks so cardio is gonna b a must....simply restting my macros and bringing them down wont b enuff again...ye wud defo bring me even tighter but like i said i aim to b transparent......


Hmmm didn't see soreen in the contest diet haha! :thumb: Reps for the long explanation mate, all very interesting  . While it's clear to see you work just as hard as the next guy, I'd say your body almost wants to look like it does. You've got a fast metabolism but you also pack on muscle in an insane fashion too - mr meso haha!

Remember when I first saw your starting pics on your first prep I was very impressed mate, but you've come on leaps and bounds since then. Good to see you're not coasting by on your genetics at all. Can't wait to see what you bring to the finals brah! x


----------



## XJPX

Thanks mate, this year has been nothing to what I tm gonna do in next offseason, this has jus been about working out what works....now I kno I'm gonna looking to take my physique to a whole new level, I'm thinkin of gettin squat rack back in my spare room cos then can hav sporadic squat sessions....want 30+ inch legs next year  x


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate, this year has been nothing to what I tm gonna do in next offseason, this has jus been about working out what works....now I kno I'm gonna looking to take my physique to a whole new level, I'm thinkin of gettin squat rack back in my spare room cos then can hav sporadic squat sessions....want 30+ inch legs next year  x


Haha yeah obviously quads, calves and hams are your weakest body parts so they need to be absolutely hammered next year! Chest up to 70" this year maybe haha?

Hopefully you won't be sick for any of the next off season either mate - must have been a massive ball ache this year! Still doesn't seem to have hampered gains much though lol :lol:

To change the topic slightly, you still enrolling in medical school this year or have plans changed there?


----------



## XJPX

Calves yes but once I'm lean I dnt think my quads or hams are weak at all....I think I'm v balanced but maybe thts jus me lol....u can decide on sundays pics.

I'm in two minds regards to medicine, I kno I should do it, but right now I jus dnt feel like it. One way or another I will get a doctrate....be it a phd in nutrition or medical school...we will see x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

XJPX said:


> Calves yes but once I'm lean I dnt think my quads or hams are weak at all....I think I'm v balanced but maybe thts jus me lol....u can decide on sundays pics.
> 
> I'm in two minds regards to medicine, I kno I should do it, but right now I jus dnt feel like it. One way or another I will get a doctrate....be it a phd in nutrition or medical school...we will see x


thats awesome mate, Im starting uni in a few weeks, doing Nutrition and Sports Science, think either choice is very good, nutrition is a good way to try and keep bodybuilding closer to the work place, pretty much do what you love, but medicine, if your willing to do it, think speaks for itself in terms of the rewards, a PhD in general will do wonders for job opportunities, especially these days...


----------



## Ak_88

Postgrad study is awesome by comparison to BSc courses, it's nice to be around people who are actually wanting to learn and forge a career rather than picking a course that looks fun. Although the work load is so different and much more is expected of you.

Can't wait to get back out on placement next year now!


----------



## XJPX

Nice merat, url enjoy that...I defo learnt a lot from mine at loughborough...where are u doing tht?

AK my course last year was pretty serious...was hard to get onto....needed 3As n even then sum ppl got turned away so genereally was in classroom with realli bright ppl...it defo makes a big diff wen the whole room can make an input to the topics discussed x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Studying at St Marys Uni in twickenham


----------



## StephenC

Just had a quick read through mate and all seems to be going rather swimmingly young chap 

Need to get a wee chat sometime, my life got flipped on its head a few weeks back and just starting to find my own feet again so apologies for not staying in touch etc will have a chat after Sunday to see how your gona get this transparency thing sorted :lol:

Good luck for the comp buddy :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> Calves yes but once I'm lean I dnt think my quads or hams are weak at all....I think I'm v balanced but maybe thts jus me lol....u can decide on sundays pics.
> 
> I'm in two minds regards to medicine, I kno I should do it, but right now I jus dnt feel like it. One way or another I will get a doctrate....be it a phd in nutrition or medical school...we will see x


Fair enough mate, I could easily be wrong. Just goin from your off season pics I personally thought your hams could do with a bit more hang and your quads with a bit more sweep to be completely balanced with your upper body. You weren't in contest shape there though and like I say I could be wrong. Still, no need to worry about that now anyway, the only focus for the next few weeks is getting skin so thin you make andreas munzer look like a fat cnut lol


----------



## supercell

Best of luck for sunday Jordan. Like I said if you need any help backstage on the day I'll be there and of course I will give you my critique after you come off stage ;-)

J


----------



## defdaz

Good luck for tomorrow mate, hope you've woken up today drier and fuller. :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Good Luck for tomorrow J.... Hope the tanning etc and final prep today goes well

And i do hope you are continuing to stock up on your goodies for post show pig out lol


----------



## yannyboy

Good luck tomorrow J, kick some ass.


----------



## XJPX

Stephen glad to hear ur bk on ur feet again buddy  , a gd chat soon sounds gd mate.

thanks James  , getting a bit more excited now, should b a gd day 

Daz thanks mate  

Briar I actually have nothing stocked up at all  how rubbish am I haha. I jus wanna win thid damn thing, I won't feel like eating anythin if I dnt lol x


----------



## XJPX

yannyboy said:


> Good luck tomorrow J, kick some ass.


Thanks mate  x


----------



## J.E II

Good Luck Pal 

Smash It !!!!!


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Best of luck bud :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg

Who you got taking pics jord?


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> Who you got taking pics jord?


the gf will b down at front of the stage, she is under strict instructions tht if neone tells her to move cos she is in the way to tell them to politely go fck themselves n wait 30seconds :whistling: hahah, got a decent ish cam aswell so shud b kewl


----------



## Big Dawg

XJPX said:


> the gf will b down at front of the stage, she is under strict instructions tht if neone tells her to move cos she is in the way to tell them to politely go fck themselves n wait 30seconds :whistling: hahah, got a decent ish cam aswell so shud b kewl


Awesome! make sure she takes sh1t loads! :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Best of luck Jordan....enjoy it


----------



## 3752

best of luck for tomorrow Jord....


----------



## big silver back

Good luck butty :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Best of luck bro!


----------



## XJPX

thanks for all the kind words guys means a lot to hav nice support on here guys, fingers crossed will hav summin to celebrate tmo, justgot to hotel in liecester now, feet up and stil sipping....will start ****loading at about 10ish and will hit it hard tili doze off is pretty much the plan  x


----------



## Guest

Good luck.


----------



## LittleChris

All the best for tomorrow, hope you get the result you are looking for


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck chap.

I'm sure you will deliver


----------



## Jimmy1

good luck dood

stay safe

dont overdose on sugar....it really really hurts!!


----------



## Bri

All the best mate, sure you'll smash it. Then the hard work starts for the BIG show! The Brits!! :thumb:

Good luck mate. x


----------



## Big Dawg

Don't want to say good luck mate cos you don't need it. Hope it all goes to plan though and you get what you want out of it


----------



## XJPX

Thanking everyone for the kind words. Updates...went to bed v full and had a gd look, not super detailed tho. Woke up this morn flatter but v much more detailed. Now jus aiming to fill bk out tht touch more but hold the detail in my legs  x hav realli bad upset stomach las nit, nuffin this morn yet so all shud b ok, will take immodium hour prestage to make sur lol x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Best of luck mate for today! Know your gunna smash it! :beer:


----------



## weeman

good luck J


----------



## bigkiwi

Good luck buddy - keep us all posted


----------



## hilly

jordan was sat scranning mcdy's around half an hour ago havn burger fries and a flurry lol.

Said his stomach has settled a bit so is just working on filling out now.


----------



## hilly

nah pal he txt me giving me updates lol.

Have been txting half the night as i was up at an ermagancy clinic fcked and couldnt eat while he was stuffing face.

will be at finals tho mate u going?


----------



## defdaz

hilly said:


> nah pal he txt me giving me updates lol.
> 
> Have been txting half the night as i was up at an ermagancy clinic fcked and couldnt eat while he was stuffing face.
> 
> will be at finals tho mate u going?


Fark, you ok mate?!


----------



## 3752

Just been told Jordan weighed in for the U90kg inters class


----------



## 54und3r5

good luck fella


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> Just been told Jordan weighed in for the U90kg inters class


yup jordan txt me from backstage. weighed in at 89.93. he droped 10lb over night and hasnt been able to fill back up.unfortunatly he has had the runs which has also had a massive impact as mentioned earlier. He wasnt happy at all.

However this is putting him right at the top of the weight class which may give him some advantage but said he was very flat. will post as soon as i get any more updates.


----------



## bigacb

hilly said:


> yup jordan txt me from backstage. weighed in at 89.93. he droped 10lb over night and hasnt been able to fill back up.unfortunatly he has had the runs which has also had a massive impact as mentioned earlier. He wasnt happy at all.
> 
> However this is putting him right at the top of the weight class which may give him some advantage but said he was very flat. will post as soon as i get any more updates.


Noway...What time is he on stage?


----------



## MissBC

sh1t that sucks.... hopefully he manages to eat and fill out a little more before getting on stage  thats really not nice doing all that to have this happen on the last day


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

oh damn...hope he can fill back up, he can still do some damage hopefully!


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> yup jordan txt me from backstage. weighed in at 89.93. he droped 10lb over night and hasnt been able to fill back up.unfortunatly he has had the runs which has also had a massive impact as mentioned earlier. He wasnt happy at all.
> 
> However this is putting him right at the top of the weight class which may give him some advantage but said he was very flat. will post as soon as i get any more updates.


this is one of the biggest problems when using a new approach you don't know how your body will react but at least he now knows for the finals..


----------



## Jimmy1

thats a bugger

anyone kn ow his drying out method?

sounds like lasix to me with that much weight loss...leading to flattened look

i hope not!!!!

its harsh from my exp....needs a ton of oxy to blood volumise and fill out


----------



## XJPX

Okay guys, not gonna make excuses for myself, I was off and the two guys tht beat me deserved to and obv had worked v v hard, was a humbling moment tht I needed, I knew it was coming wen I dropped 10 pounds overnit n went from being soo happy nit befor to wanting to cry wen I looked at my physique at like 2-3ish. Had v v v bad stomach, like my Sh!t was green and horrid then I took lasix, I was soft and smooth....therefore no invite n to b frank I didn't deserve one with how I looked today, was a little out of my control but at same time I dnt like to make excuses for my failings so I blame myself for not gettin peelded....my own arrogance let me down and assure u a mistake I won't make again....for all the kind ppl wishing me well I appologise for my shortcomings.....now being a stubborn/determines c+nt I not gon roll over....I am now gonna work my fkin ass off and compete at leamington absolutely fkin shredded to the bone, dry hard and full! And earn bk sum pride tht I v much threw away today cos I'm embarrassed and ashamed.....but its wat I needed, it happened to me wen I was 16 and sat on the bench for an england game against france, then trained so hard it was bordering scary- then got 1st place, time to reproduce tht intensity cos I kno I can....won't b posting much on here I'm afrad cos its not done me anyfavours in the way I reflect on myself....


----------



## Jimmy1

ahhh

lasix....its a b1tch

such a shame mate

your guts dont sound good jordan....better get them settled dude

dont be ashamed...put it down to experience....and come back later


----------



## yannyboy

It's all a big learning experience J. I'm sure you will come back better and not make the same mistakes again.

Were the other 2 guys infront of you just on condition. If so, then I'm sure you can sort that out.

Best of luck for the Leamington show. How soon is it?


----------



## rs007

Mate, firstly, you owe no one an apology. Drop that sh1t right now.

And, you could play it safe, like many others (I myself prob guilty of this), and stay the same year on year.

Or you could try new things, yeah, have a few setbacks, but ultimatley, learn.

You can take a hell of a lot more useful information from trying something that ends up not working, than you can from a safe option that gets you in "allright".

So hats off to you. I have tried a lot of different protocols with Lasix, it is not the miracle people make it out to be, it first drops fluid from plasma (like Jimmy says, need a tonne of something radical to hold this back) and it is only sheer supposition and child like logic that people assume this will somehow eventually draw fluid from beneath the skin...

I'd say, if you made one mistake, it was using it while the sh1ts were happening (if I read correct), recipe for disaster right there.

But as I say, I have far more respect for someone who tries unconventional methods - even when it goes tits up - than people who just stay in comfort zone and play safe. At the end of the day, you will hit upon an ultimate formula for yourself, sooner or later.

Leamington - is that a UKBFF qualifier for this years Brits? If so - assuming gut all checks out OK - you fvcking nail it mate, if that means withdrawing from here, then you do it.


----------



## Jimmy1

plenty of natrual yogurt....with added pro biotic caps jord....your guts sound bad.....i dont have any scientific reasoning....but i dont think dnp is a good idea with moody guts...just a hunch

please sort yourself out before worrying about bb'ing shows mate


----------



## FATBOY

as said m8 you put so much pressure on yourself , just get you head down m8 and do what you feel you have to , as long as you learn from the mistakes you make you can only get better .

all the best jordan


----------



## Big Dawg

Hard luck mate, but hammer it for the next show! maybe taking some time away from the forum and just focusing on this in privacy will be the best thing like you say. You know what to do anyway, good luck for the next show bro!


----------



## 3752

Sorry to hear this Jordan I really am I said all the way through I wanted you to nail it on the day, I did a similar thing in 2007 which placed me outside of the top 6 I came back better and so will you...

Set a plan of attack now and stick with it, best of luck for leamington


----------



## LittleChris

Have faith you will do what needs to be done. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Ak_88

Thats a sh1tter mate (no pun intended!) but as long as you draw something meaningful from it, which by the sounds of things you already have, it serves only as beneficial in the long run.

2 more weeks to peel down, showtime!


----------



## Kezz

thats bad luck mate, its a bit gutting to have fell at the last hurdle ... if it was a new approach that caused it then at least you had the bottle to try it... just dont do it again for the next one, lol


----------



## defdaz

Mate you have nothing to be ashamed of or be embarrassed about at all. You had major stomach problems last night and that is seriously going to mess you up. These things can happen to anyone and everyone - loads of pro's have had to pull out of shows last minute due to this or that and there's nothing you can do about it. We're just feeble human beings at the end of the day 

You've improved massively over this last year and I have a very strong feeling that in two weeks time you'll be in a very different mood, and I'll have shouted myself horse (as the right spelling is banned lol!) for you and Adam lol.

Like you say, you're going to be a man on fire these next two weeks and I can't wait to see you up on stage in a couple of weeks. BEAST!! :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

I agree what everyone else is saing here, nothing to be ashamed of mate, pick yourself up and tear it up for the next comp mate cus we all know here if everything goes to plan for ur next comp, no one will touch you on stage.


----------



## Bri

Don't sweat it jord. You'll nail it next time I'm sure. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

guys thank u v much or kind words...i appreciate them

the leamington cmp im doing is in 4 weeks not 2, and its last qualiier befor brits.

here are a few pics from today.....


----------



## DGS

look a lot thicker than everyone else imo , gd luck at the next show.


----------



## DB

Tough times Jordon,

Sorry to hear about it mate, sucks when you try something and it doesn't pay off, I tried it this year at Nabba SE and looked [email protected]!!!

Never again but at least now I know and I know what works for next time

Onwards and upwards dude, take a few days to unwind with your misses and then come back

Keep it simple dude, you have the size and shape


----------



## XJPX

few more...


----------



## Razorblade

DGS said:


> look a lot thicker than everyone else imo , gd luck at the next show.


agreed..and only 21


----------



## Big Dawg

You did look to have a size advantage over those particular guys at those angles mate. Dunno how that translates to how it looked in person, but you do look a hell of a lot bigger than before. Can't really comment on the comparative conditioning due to the anlges.

Obv this whole game is about trial an error - your fcuk ups today are your strong points tomorrow. This wasn't a fcuk up anyway, just an unfortunate turn of events. Next time you'll nail it.

Have you considered getting a prep guy for peak week for the next show mate or will you be doing it yourself? might be good just so you have one less thing to think about?


----------



## XJPX

AlasTTTair said:


> You did look to have a size advantage over those particular guys at those angles mate. Dunno how that translates to how it looked in person, but you do look a hell of a lot bigger than before. Can't really comment on the comparative conditioning due to the anlges.
> 
> Obv this whole game is about trial an error - your fcuk ups today are your strong points tomorrow. This wasn't a fcuk up anyway, just an unfortunate turn of events. Next time you'll nail it.
> 
> Have you considered getting a prep guy for peak week for the next show mate or will you be doing it yourself? might be good just so you have one less thing to think about?


i take advice from a few ppl- JW,Scott nd hilly, we will hav a gd plan for run into the qualifier and i cudnt do it without them, they hav all gone out of their way to help me and im so grateful, today after feeling so **** they was ones again tht defo picked me bk up so a massive massive thank u to them. x


----------



## Ak_88

The amount of size you've gained since i saw you in Portsmouth 15? months ago is unreal, take heart from that if you're struggling to pick out the good from today right now!


----------



## XJPX

thanks mate..... posing routine, change quality to high def to see detail.... was only decent thing i did today lol x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Very good posing routine mate


----------



## HJL

looking ace jordan! the setbacks and hard times only make you stronger. looking huge still for your age. i aspire....

what is lasix btw? and what would the 10lbs have been that you lost overnight?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Hard luck mate but you certainly have TONS of muscle to work with!


----------



## big_jim_87

mate dnt worry you had tons of mass on all them cnut! you still looked thick but like you said next time go in peeled! shredded! so lean you are nearly dead! and show them cnuts, then, do the same at brits and smash the 2 that beat you to day!

fuk you had a hair cut too! looks much better! you look at least 10Xless gay!

couldn't view the vid but from the pics from that shyt angle your upper out weigh's lower, maybe it was just they were empty i dnt know but from pics tbh i had you down as winner still? maybe i just like the bigger physiques? deffo didnt have you down as 3rd but its tuff to tell from funny angled pics.

fuk it you got 4wks so fuking win!


----------



## pob80

I had stomach problems the final stages lost a ton of weight and was very flat with a bloated stomach so know how gutted you must feel, but the gains you have made since your first show in Pompy have been awsome (inspiring for alot of people) and every time is a learning experience you step on stage of beating yourself glad your doing Leamington and hopefully see you there dude.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chin up Jordan, you've got some solid size in the pics/vid.

Once you bounce back for the Lemmington Spa i have no doubt you'll be shredded for it.

Chill out, let the guts sort themselves out and ensure you're 100% healthy.

A good routine, only comment would be re: some slight puffyness around the nips.

Have you got some gyno at the moment?


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, kl im done with this for now, want it out of sight out of mind, can a mod kindly shut this thread down , many thanks...b back in 4 weeks x


----------



## supercell

Well I think you summed everything up in the opening post after the show Jordan. This sport is tough and there is no harder lesson than standing on stage and not being where you would like to have been. I have done it and I did it only once. I then came back from that and won the overall British in my next show!

I know I was fairly blunt with you yesterday before going on stage but I do say it like I see it. You need another good 5-6kgs off your frame and you need a definate game plan coming into the next show. Firstly, and I say this to everyone, if you aren't right down in bodyfat and glycogen, depleting and carbing up is utterly pointless. It will just make you look a whole lot worse, which you will admit it did.

Secondly NEVER use lasix. Horrible, horrible drug with no purpose unless you have congestive heart failure.

Thirdly, seek advice from competitive bodybuilders that have been there and done it and got themselves in condition. Listen to ONLY ONE person, never more, otherwise you are doomed to fail.

And finally fourthly, as you are doing pick yourself up and crack on with your prep and make sure that you nail it for the next one at Leamington.

What you have to remember is that last year Jordan you were probably around 7-10lbs over for the UK finals. Even if you are the same weight this year but shredded that would be a HUGE achievement in a short space of time.

Remember there are NO short cuts to conditioning. Its hard fcuking graft with low carbs and loads of cardio. If it were easy, every fcuker would be a pro. No drug will make you get 'that look' on stage; yes they may assist, but that is all.

Chin up and like I said if you want any advice just ask me and I'll always be honest.

J


----------



## 3752

As requested Journal Closed


----------



## Jimmy1

looking at the pics and video jordan, i honestly think its not just being flat thats the problem

its bodyfat as well imho

i want to say this in the nicest way dude as i think your ok....you come accross quite well in this journal....and if i have ever caused any negativity...im sorry, it wasnt intended...only my concern is for your health

its hard to estimate the fat needed to lose, ,as your indeed flat...which smoothes us out like a mofo....but i still think at least 7-10lbs needs to go...maybe a little either way...but as said its hard to say

on a plus point....your muscle mass (which wasnt being displayed to its full potential) is pretty big 

i think by the time your 26 you will have some seriously mature muscle

i must stress i really think you should slow down the performance enhancers just a tad...not too much....someone at your level cant gain on 1G of test...you need to be hitting it hard....but imo moderately hard...please think of your health buddy

its haRD to see in the video...and pics...but i think you were better than the other guys by a country mile....size wise....the soft apearance did the damage.....but i still think from what i could see...that at least second was possible....and im not sure the other two will be able to stop themselves getting their cards scratched as soon as they step on stage in notts

hopefully (if your guts are better) you will get the condition for the next show....and show those two what you can really do...when your at the britts standing on stage with them


----------



## Jimmy1

damn....just scrolled down to find the thread closed

hope you read it jordan


----------

